# NORTHERN IRELAND GIRLS PART 6



## Martine ჱܓ

Happy Chatting ladies xx


----------



## Babypowder

Heres a wish to all the N.Ireland girls, a new thread, a new run of luck  ..........


----------



## molly777

Thanks girls for all your lovely posts.... 

Loopyone, just read your post on another tread, the best of luck tomor hope you get loads and loads of eggs....  and   and  will be thinking about you

Babypowder, good luck tomor with scan  .... bloating is a pain ... sorry to hear you were sick this morning... hate when people asume when your sick your pregnant its really hurtful when your in the middle of it all   hope your ok... laughed about your hover... hope you get its fixed!

Mandy, was so so sorry to hear things didn't work out for you but so glad you are going again... hope your ok hun  

Andrea, how are you? and hows the spray going? sorry to hear you had a bad morning with your mum on the phone, see those drugs you never know weather its a good or bad moad your in every day!!!!  the really mess your head up... glad to hear you have warmed up!!!!

Lia.g best of luck tomor starting the patches and tablet... 

lots and lots of                                                  to everyone and hope everyone else are keeping well

hugs M777


----------



## betty-77

hi Girls,

Just want to say good luck to all whatever stage of tx your at.  seems to be a busy time for NI Girls.  sendings lots of            and        to all.

Betty xx


----------



## Cate1976

Loopyone: Hope all goes well tomorrow and you get good quality eggs.

Andrea:  to you, the mood swings can be hard to cope with. 

babypowder: Hope you feel better soon.

Mandy: Sorry you got BFN.  to you and DH.

Lia: Hope all goes well for you tomorrow and that tx works.

Not much from me apart from clothes for going over to my parents are in washing machine. Should be dry enough to pack Wednesday evening with maybe a few bits which might have to be packed Thursday morning. Last minute packing is a regular thing for me.


----------



## Ladyhex

all our luck could change now that we have our new home 
this could be the start of something new for us NI GIRLS 
heres to more BFP


----------



## Mamabud

Mandy - I hope ur doing ok - I'm sorry that it wasn't to be your time

Bp - The poor hoover lol! Are u feeling better now?

Andrea - I know what you mean about the tears - it takes very little to set me off - all the hormones and the whole turmoil of tx. Big girls do cry!

Mollycat - where are u - are u ok?

Imak - how's the head lol

Cate - enjoy ur trip to ur Mum's. Where does she live?

Loopyone good luck with egg collection

Ladyhex - ur pictures crack me up. You have to post the trampoline one on here

Lia - good luck to-morrow with ur patches

Hi to Molly777, Andrea, Shaz, Emak, Sue30, Apparition, Betty, and anyone else that I've missed.


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud loving the pic of eeyore
this one is for you 

babypowder ...the poor hoover  it wants to live with me lol        
cate have a nice trip your parents

sweetchili ...i think andreaj is right about you bed    

hows everybody else doing to day


----------



## Ladyhex

did everybody have a good weekend


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud when are you testing mrs ? praying for a


----------



## lmk

hey ladies!!!!

mandyx honey so sorry


----------



## emak

Evening girls
Mandy sending you loads of        my heart goes out to you hun. 

Loopybud not long for you now mrs ...how u coping?

BP wishing you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow      

Ladyhex im loving all your wee pictures ,it brought a smile to my face   

Lisa how you mrs ,did u have a good weekend?

Kitty hows the stims going?

HELLO to all the rest of you chicks ,will try and get on later to see the craic with u all
Emma  xxx


----------



## galaxy girl

Mandy so sorry to hear it didn't work this time round. look after yourself and DH - it never gets any easier.

good luck BP for scan.

got my schedule on Sat. it said I needed a planiing appt to pick up drugs - but of course already have these.... so do I really need to go? did all you girls who have drugs already still need to go??


----------



## shaz2

hey ladies,

mandy so sorry it didnt go your way this time,  , take care and its good to see your looking forward to round 2..  ...xxxx


----------



## glitter girl

galaxy girl said:


> got my schedule on Sat. it said I needed a planiing appt to pick up drugs - but of course already have these.... so do I really need to go? did all you girls who have drugs already still need to go??


Hi Galaxy,

I already had my drugs but needed to go as they were the " wrong doseage" and I also needed to change from sprays to jabs  . I would give them a wee ring to see if you really need to go, wishing you all the best


----------



## lmk

hey again ladies, loving our new home!! hopefully the beginings of good news for us all!!! (lost my last post again)!!

loopyone good luck for tomorrow hopin for plenty of eggs hun  
Bp all the best for scan tomorrow honey , 1st june is my 7th wedding anniversary so will be wishing you all the best for e/c  
loopybud hows you    nearly there!! 
ladyhex as norm your pics have me in stitches!!
lia OMG time has came round so quickly for you so happy for you 
shaz still no letter for me hopefully tomorrow  
emak, is it the wedding this weekend? if so hope the weather improves!! 
kitty hows you??
mollycat where r u

hey to every1 one else

hope everyone is havin a fab bank holiday!! my head is still in another planet from my drunken weekend lol!!  my day at work flew but so happy to see home and wish it was 9 so i can see britains got talent!!

love to you all!!
lmkxx


----------



## Mamabud

Ladyhex, I test on Friday.  Emak I'm ok.  I don't know what I'm going to do when I have to start back at work after all these lie ins!!  How's the form with you?  Imak - I love Britain's got talent


----------



## shaz2

girls quick question and probably a silly one at that but do the men get sa done again for new tx cycle??


----------



## lmk

hey shaz i think so hun. i was led to believe they need to be done every 6 months.  someone please correct me if i'm wrong!!!

loopybud whos going thru tonight? i love flawless and the young lad who sings i think he's called shaun. 
lmk x


----------



## Ladyhex

shaz2 ...i think i read it somewhere that they have to do the business again lol 

loopybud ...do you feel different   in any way   
lmk ...i love the pics you can get for here    drink ....the devil liquid

galaxy glad you got your


----------



## shaz2

Thanks lmk was hoping that was the case just to have dh's checked!...xx


----------



## Babypowder

Evening 

Girls thanks for all the wishes and     for tomorrow , im back in the land of the living for a while after after 41/2 hrs in bed this afternoon, still feel a bit sick, drinking water, but haven't eaten-hardly matter for one day.

Ladyhex, that pic of the hoover  DP doesn't even know Ive it shoved in the cupboard .

Galaxy   on your shedule, not sure if you would need to go .

Shaz again not sure, its possible, as DP had one done at another hosp but the RFC wouldn't accept the results-so he did two at the RFC.

Loopyone and Kitty(your up too is that right?) all the best for tomorrow, hope all goes well for e/c        your nearly there, PUPO the end of the week        

Glitter 4days to go whhhhhhhhhooooooooooo  

Hi to everyone else, going to see if I can manage a bath, wasn't counting on being sick today and had left all the leg shaving, lady gardening, with intentions of doing it tonight , lord help me.

                       to all.


----------



## crazykate

[fly]       NEW HOUSE - NEW START      [/fly]

Mandyx - my heart goes out to you both hun -        

Shaz2 - I can't remember............seriously the drugs make you loose your marbles        Think DH just had the one SA at Origin. I would imagine that if you are having tx at the same place it may not need to be done.

Molly777, Loopyone, BP, Kitty - good luck tomorrow girls!! Fingers crossed.

Ladyhex loving the pics  Confirmed you on ** too 

Cate - have a great time with your parents.

Apps, Andrea, Loopybud, mollycat, lia, Galaxygirl, Emak and everyone else..........hope you've all good!

The builder was supposed to come back today to start the floor of the conservatory. He didn't come and we had waited in all morning for him   He had to sack one of his brickies last week as he has caused him to have to go back over a number of jobs.


----------



## Babypowder

Kitty just realised got that wrong-your final scan is Fri and e/c Monday.........er the same as me, don't know how I forgot .

 for you ladyhex!


----------



## shaz2

hey all, 

Im due may af, well im actually 8 days late but definately not pregnant, so not sure whats bloody going on.Does anyone no when tx normally starts for someone whos cycle is 35-36 days?? i started last tx on day 21 when my cycle was 28days but last 2 have been really late since last pregnancy!!! totally confused now?? any ideas??


----------



## lmk

shaz2 haven't a clue as my last af came on day 36 normally i'd have mine every 28-30 days. i'd be interested to know too hun.
lmk x


----------



## crazykate

sorry Shaz can't help either. tx mucked up my cycle too it has changed to every 32 days!!!


----------



## jooles

evening everyone 

well as you all know im a bit of a "lurker" on here as not too much happening with us at the minute but wondering if anyone could help me with 2 questions i have?

first is i took my trigger shot on friday but from this morning ive had a strange feeling on my right side (where i had my follicles) its hard to describe   it feels like a combination of a stitch and the feeling you get when you have strained yourself( which i certainly havent  ) im wondering if it could be a cyst

second - my mum is visiting my nephew who has chickenpox   as im on the 2WW should i avoid her when she comes home  or would it be ok??

i know one of ya will have an answer!!!!

thanks 

jules


----------



## sparklyme

Does anyone know how much a cycle of icsi costs in Origin?  Just wondering if it is much more expensive than RFC.  Don't think i can wait for my first cycle as the waiting is traumatic .   Glad of the new home, hopefully i'll be able to keep up with all the new posts


----------



## MISSY97

Hey all

Sparklyme my icsi cycle at Origin cost £4300 including drugs, i was on a low level of the drugs as i was at risk of ohss as i have pcos.  

Missy xx


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks Missy, I also have PCOS and DH has extremely low count and i'm not talking even hundreds   Think i may contact them and get a bit more info.  Sending lots of     to all in tx


----------



## MISSY97

Sparklyme we were in the same boat as you, my dh had a really low count varied from nil to half a million, we had actually paid an extra £660 for surgical sperm retrieval if needed on the day of e/c but fortunately for dh we didn't need to go down that route, his count was poor on the day but enough to go through with tx.  2 embryo fertilised and i was lucky enough to get a bfp.  

Missy xx


----------



## Ladyhex

loopyone and babypowder good luck for tomorrow   
                                               

babypowder love the vacuum    babypowder im lost again so many girls going for TX here at the minute can up date your list again for me    

when i was looking for th above list i seen this one and OMG i so would do 

cheers crazykate .... hows the building site


----------



## Mamabud

Imak - I voted for Sean (the singer) and Flawless - they were brill, and both got through to the final of Britain's got talent.  Was anyone else sad enough to vote?  

Ladyhex - I have been feeling a little nauseous Sunday and to-day, but not sure if it's nerves or a good sign?  I've also developed about 4 spots, which normally happens before my a/f, but can be a sign of early pg.  I generally am spot free.

Sparklyme, ICSI is specifically for male low sperm count so don't be stressing.  My hubbies was very low too, and we had fertilisation so you'll be grand.


----------



## sparklyme

Thanks Missy and Loopybud . Missy your little one is beautiful.  loopybud sending you lots of


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks Sparklyme, good luck with your tx.  Keep positive!!


----------



## Mamabud

I just thought I'd pop on and say hi.  I'm off to Junction one for a bit of retail therapy.  I'm looking for a new dress for a black tie event in the uni on Friday night, for the Coleraine Business Awards.  If I don't find anything I will just wear the one I have.  Any excuse to go shopping!  I hope everyone has a good day.  No doubt I'll be back on later to catch up.


----------



## Babypowder

Morning 

Well had my scan-it seemed to go well, it was Dr Mcdreamy  so that was my face reddend for a start 

He said I was responding well, but not over responding, I have around 8plus follies on my left side and a few less than that on my right(he didn't specify) I knew the right side would be a prob, as that ovary is covered in scar tissue and used to be enlarged before my tubes where removed.
He seemed happy enough, but sent me for a blood test, have to phone tomorrow and depending on the result, He might bring me in early, for final scan/trigger as he doesn't want me going overboard, forgot to ask about lining and he didn't mention, so assume its ok  but will keep my nuts etc up, he told me I had a tilted womb-which I had an idea about-I laughed and thought well my emmbies wont fall out 
All in all I think it went ok, its hard to tell when its your first time and as you gals know they dont say much, so he left it that he would more than likely see me on Friday as originally planned but if not then Thurs.                       everything is ok.

Loopyone, hope you got on well and Moll777      for lots of eggies.

Be back later for some personals.


----------



## Ladyhex

babypowder 

im really glad everything went well this morning.  its moving so quickly 
            

loppyone how did you get on this morning 

What a beautiful morning


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

just wee post to say not back long from Origin, they got 10 eggs, was totally shocked and delighted
as only got 2 last time, really though if i got 2 again i would be very happy... so fingers crossed i will get a phone call tomor and all will be fine for ET on friday...
just lying with a hotwater bottle stomack sore and really feeling tired, DH is been great and looking after me...

Loopyone hope all when well for you.... 

Babypowder, glad your scan when really well, you most be glad first scan is over and all is going well for you..  

hello to everyone else hope all your treatment is going well  
hugs M777


----------



## Babypowder

Hi

Molly777 thats brill, how'd you find e/c-did you enjoy he drugs 

   your 10 wee eggies fertilize, bless your DH they do try don't they 

I am pleased with scan-I think ,its so hard to know, and he threw me off a bit when he said about the blood test, ahh well will see what happens           -how many follies did you have?

Lia did you start your patches?    for a thick lining.

Glitter not long now    

Shaz and galaxy your next   

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Babypowder

DOWN REGULATING



GLITTERGIRL
ANDREA J

STIMMERS 

LOOPYONE
BABYPOWDER
KITTY
MOLLY777
LIA G

PUPO GIRLS BABYDUST

LOOPYBUD

Just wanted to say aswell after PUPO I personally don't like writing the 'results' It makes me sad to see BFN, and I don't feel its nice to post others sadness , so thats why I stop the list there . However with the run of BFP's we're gonna get ya never know        PMA PMA PMA. And let me know if I've gotten anyone wrong ........damm drugs.


----------



## Babypowder

Oh sh1t, thanks Loopyone, I wasn't sure  and they don't say too much.

Glad all went well for you this morn 6 eggies         they fertilise, good luck for the call .


----------



## apparition

Hi ALL
Great news babypowder and loopyone - lots of       for the rest of the journey.

Apologies for being so quiet but Dh and I took Elie (our MH) up to Ballycastle for a slow camping weekend. 
Wet but very relaxed. 

Great news on the waiting list front. After chatting to Caroline last Thursday about lists and the need for earlier notification for preparing and less uncertainty it seems that they are starting to prepare the July list this week with letters out next week. Still disappointed  I wasn't on the June list but it certainly beats waiting a month. I'm sure it wasn't any of my doing - maybe collective badgering but it feels like I got somewhere.

Can any of you stimmers tell us what happens when you get your letter - do you start that month or do you have to wait until the start of your next cycle?

Anyone going to the Stork meeting on Thursday - what is it like, how long is it etc?
Lots of love to all.
Apps


----------



## Ladyhex

apps ~ we need more        to get the RFc in to action
loopyone thats brilliant news   fingers crossed they all do the business   
Babypowder ~
its not OHSS ...cheers for the list  

molly777~ thats fantastic news mrs    same for you mrs i hope they do the business  
im getting ready to have a wee party for my DD its her 10th birthday today and she is so hyper

 im nearly at this stage, all i keep getting is can we cut the cake now can you and me do sing star awwwwwww
her party is on sat but i have to have the in~laws up for the wee cup of tea    today 
and to top it all off DH is doing his driving test right now so heres hoping he passes or it will be a long night


----------



## Sue30

G'day everyone

OMG - I go away for the weekend and its all going on here .. new home and everything!

[fly]   [/fly]

Mandy - so sorry to hear this wasn't your time 

Loopybud .. not long to go now ...  for a positive outcome on Friday

BP - thats all looking good for you! I'm delighted they are keeping a closer eye on you as if you are going to overstimulate I would hope they would pick it up -  you get a scan tomorrow or Thur to get some reissureance!! Hope you are feeling a wee bit better this afternoon!

Apps - thats great news on the waiting list front - and don't be modest .. you did good work there getting the RFC to listen .. thanks .. that will make it a whole lot more transparent for the rest of us 

Loopyone - congrats on 6 eggs ..  for fertilisation tonight!

M777 - congrats on your 10 eggs - just you stay there with your feet up and hot water bottle attached to your tummy ....  for lots of fertilisation for you too

Sparklyme .. I paid something similar to Missy - the waiting is horrible - if you can, I'd definitely recommend to go for it with Origin!

Jooles - good luck with treatment - sorry I can't answer your queries .. if I were you if you haven't had chicken pox before I'd stay away but for some reason (although this is just me thinking no medical backup) I would think is was unlikely your Mum would get them!

Missy - Lauren is adorable .. any thoughts of number two ... 

Shaz - sorry I can't help with your query but I'll do an AF dance for you (and anyone else who needs one)   

Crazykate - hope you got those builders sorted ...  - will be nice to have it sorted for the good weather I'm praying is just around the corner!

Ladyhex - have a great party .. cake .. ehhhh .. yummmy!

Hi to everyone else .. lia, lmk, andrea, kitty cate1976, glitter and galaxy ..  (sorry if I missed anyone)

Looks like I'm just going to have to wait for my NHS go at the moment!! Went for my review on Friday and we talked about dates for FET but we have a family wedding in Italy on the last week of Aug - so if we started with my July AF, that would be the week of transfer and if we started with my Aug AF that would be the week I start injections .. so with my NHS go supposedly coming up in Aug (Signed forms in June 0 we think it would be better to wait and Dr Farrag advised us always to go for a fresh cycle if we could ... (thanks CrazyKate -what you said about Dr Farrag was spot on - he couldn't have been nicer) - but no answers as expected - know now there really aren't any!


----------



## Ladyhex

MY DH just passed his driving test ​


----------



## Babypowder

everyone,

Just wanted to let the girls know that work for the Trust-I chanced my arm as you know and today the awared me 6 days special leave! May not sound much, but considering they've never done this before-not a bad start-also saves my A/L so win win  Boss said I might have gotten more if I hadn't of had so much A/L left-glad I asked bout time IF was recognised in the work place.

Ladyhex lol at your pic, enjoy the yummy . Hope your DH passes.

Apps great news at last    roll on tx.

Hi to all,


----------



## Babypowder

WOOOHHO WELL DONE MRHEX


----------



## Ladyhex

at Mr Hex 
thats brilliant


----------



## Mamabud

Ladyhex - pass my congratulations to your hubby.  Very well done!   

BP - I'm sure it's hard to believe that u are actually nearly there after all this waiting - another  

Molly777 - you must be well pleased with ten eggs.  Let's pray that they all fertilise and you get some frosties

Loopyone - six eggs - fantastic result - again I hope all goes according to plan 

Apparition - welcome back

Hello Imak and Mollycat - how are you?

Hello to everyone else.  I hope you are all ok.  Louise


----------



## niceday1971

Well done LordHex!


----------



## Sue30

You're having a great day Ladyhex .... congrats to your DH ... loving the pic BP ...  

Great news about your leave BP - maybe a precedent through out all public sector ... well done!


----------



## andreaj81

gosh busy day on here today!!!  

good news for ladies (and gent!   ) all round!!!

babypowder so glad your scan went well...told the pain was cos your ovaries were so busy!!!   getting closer by the day!!!

loppyone n m777    glad ec went well for you both    for fertilisation 2nite

kitty how'd you get on?

ladyhex tell your dh congrats!!!!! woohoo!!!

bp pm for you

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Ladyhex

thanks girls 
my DH said thank you very much    

this new home will be the start of many BFP to come


----------



## shaz2

hey girlies.

well ladyhex tell mr hex congratulations, thats brill news for use...xx

sue30 thanks for the af dance she has come with a vengenace....lol...so just waiting now for junes to come to start tx...how mad we all are wishing the months away...hahahahahahaha...


loopy and molly well done girls on your ec, heres for brill news tomorrow...                                         

hello to everyone hope all is well...xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

some bubbles for you all


----------



## shaz2

ha ha ha i love all the wee pictures and stuff..xx


----------



## Ladyhex

they are great     sad i know lol


----------



## shaz2

well sure they keep us amused....lol..


----------



## lmk

hey girls, how are you all keepin??

loopyone and molly777       
babypowder glad scan went well not long to go now  
kitty how did u get on hunny
ladyhex happy b/day to your dd and congrats to dh on the driving test  .. i love bday cake !
loppybud did you get anything today in junction1 only 3 more sleeps hun!!!! !

take care all and sweet dreams lmk xx


----------



## Ladyhex

we had hanna montana cake pizza, garlic bread, fruit square, sausage rolls and chicken baps      we feed well here 
but i have to say i was feeling sick after   

loopyone , babypowder, molly777 fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## Babyrocks

Well done loopy one on your 6 eggs. Good luck for the next few days. BP, good luck to you too. Well done on getting the time off work. Is it paid leave? If so that's just great that it's recognised.


----------



## Mamabud

Evening all.  Imak I only bought two tee shirts - I didn't get a new dress, so my old one will have to do   My friend got two in Debenhams, we called into Ballymena on the way home - typical or what.  

Three more sleeps - OMG - roll on Friday, officially the longest 2 weeks ever.  I'm just watching BGMT then off to bed at eleven.  I have to knuckle down to-morrow and get some work done as I don't want to be stressed with in when I'm back to work on Monday.

Hi Ladyhex, Babyrocks and Shaz - I see ur online too


----------



## Ladyhex

we are all addicted to this site lol     

it will be hard to keep track on here in the next fews days


----------



## Mamabud

Night Night


----------



## shaz2

god i no...how busy is it getting on here as it is...xx


----------



## Ladyhex

night night loopybud


----------



## shaz2

aww girls beds calling....

 ing for loopy an molly for excellent results tomorrow and for more big white envelopes to arrive...                    


nite all..x


----------



## Ladyhex

night night girls


----------



## Ladyhex

loopyond, BP and molly777 any word from the hospital ?


----------



## Ladyhex

hay girls did you see yesterday

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1021780/Still-80-years-Britains-oldest-married-couple-celebrate-oak-wedding-simple-kiss.html still hope for us all yet lol


----------



## yellazippy

Loopy super news    for the 5 to be tip top quality for you honey


----------



## Sue30

Loop - well done .. great fertilisation rate .. roll on friday ..    

Any news BP and M777? Thinking about you  

Ladyhex - glad you had a great party last night ...   .. ohh to be 10 again ....   That article is soo sweet ... 80 years is just amazing .. especially when I am only at 3 ....!!!

Loopybed .. hang in there  .. only 2 sleeps now ...   for BFP ...


----------



## andreaj81

Good morning ladies!!!

loopyone congrats on the excellent fertilisation!!! woohoo

m777 any word yet?

loopybud... nearly there    

ladyhex sounds like you all had a good time at the party!!!


----------



## molly777

hiya girls, ah thanks a million for all your well wishes over the last few days
god ye have been great... no word yet, which is freaking me out a little but
DH said that there is nothing to worry about there just super busy.... 

Loopyone delighted for you hun.... best of luck friday  

ladyhex, glad party when well last night for your wee daugher...

Hows you andrea and sue30?

Chat more later sorry this is very short
thanks again girls

 M777


----------



## Mamabud

5 fertilised loopyone - that's fantastic, well done

Molly777 - are u not tempted to ring?

Well another sleep past me, roll on Friday to I get testing.  I definately don't want to test early just in case - two more days of maybe is better than definately not!  I'm so scared that it hasn't worked but also hopefull that it has (if u know what I mean).

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## niceday1971

Hey everybody just wnat to post this on this thread as many people aren't looking at the waiting list thread as it is so depressing.  So her is some good news at last.  But with everything it is taken with a pinch of salt!

just to let you know I received an email back form Jaon Couhig who is Administration & Quality Co-ordinator at Regional Fertility Centre.

Email address : [email protected]

Yipee this is what she said:

"Apologies for the delay in your letter of offer. We are running a week behind - the letters are being processed this week.  Your letter of offer will go in post today and you should receive it by the weekend."

My DH never got the return call from Caroline but I hope this answers our prayers.  But I wont believe it to I have the letter in my hand.
Its great being able to bring some good news for a change!  WoooooooHooooooo!

We are still going ahead with sending the info through to our MLA maybe it will help all those coming behind.

Ps well done loopyone 
Lx


----------



## molly777

Hiya loopy
So your going to text friday, best of luck loopy wishing you all the very best, know what you mean though about testing later... heres lots of            

rang them at 12 and they said they would ring back in 10 mins, DH reackons that their on lunch now and won't ring till after 2pm..... I'm been calm ....

going for walk with mobile

M777


----------



## molly777

Niceday brillant news, you most be delighted...

just off phone 9 fertilised, so ET friday....

M777


----------



## Ladyhex

loopyone ~ wooooohoooooooo thats brill     roll on friday


----------



## Ladyhex

molly777 thats brill news mrs wooooohooooo roll on friday


----------



## Ladyhex

cheers girls for all the happy birthday posts to my DD
and DH is still on    and    at all the lord hex Mr hex and so on 

Bp ~ any news on you hun ?      forgot to say i think ...thanks for the up date on the list you are so good   
sweetchilli were are you hiding again lol 

andreaj~ hows you been 
loopybud~ woooohooooo 2 more sleeps             for BFP

lgs~hows you hope things are ok for you at the mo
weefluff~what about you too?

crazykate~was having a wee nose at the pics of the wedding and you diff are the better looking one   

hello emak, lmk, babyrocks,mollycat, kitty, betty, yellazippy, cate, sue, niceday, shaz, and really sorry if i forgot anybody 

talk soon im of to work


----------



## Babypowder

Hi 

Loopyone and Molly777 wooooooooohooooooooooo well done girls(and guys ) you both must be so pleased roll on Friday                .

Babyrocks-yip my time off is paid leave, they give it out for less, so im pleased they gave to me aswell.

Loopybud       may you be the start of MANY BFP's     .

Spoke with nurse earlier-it seems I got confused somewhere down the line-bloods was for estradol level-not to see if I  was going to fast, but to make sure I was reponding well enough , so dosage to stay the same and final scan fri as planned, DR defo saw 8plus one side, so unless thats all im getting? and its just a case of letting them grow between now and E/C Monday  

I said to nurse I thought it was for ohss, she said with what shes taking from notes, she doesn't think so-so am pleased-reallly don't want ohss, or tx cancelled because of it, I wan my wee emmbies in my womb (tilted as it is )                           I make this tx.


----------



## Sue30

Great news for you too Molly777 .... good luck for Friday ..   for BFP!

BP - I can just see your wee embies having a whale of a time in your albeit womb .. looks like the nurse thinks everything is going to plan which is great .. roll on Friday for final scan ...........    

Ladyhex .. don;t be working too hard  .. I've to go back tomorrow but am so depressed cannot even bring myself to think about it


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon ladies

Loopyone and Molly777 - great news for you both. Bet you can't wait till Friday   

Loopybud - how you holding up?   for BFP on Friday  

Niceday - great news about your letter  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for short post but just on quickly at work  

Lia xo


----------



## Mamabud

Molly, that's a fantastic result to have nine fertilised.  I'm sure you can't wait until transfer.  

Funny I was thinking about 'weefluff' too, I hope u are ok?

Bp 8 follies seems good - I had only 2 at my first scan, and there was no mention of increasing my dose - are you at origin?

Lia - I'm trying not to cave in and test early.  I purposely haven't bought any extra HPt in case I get tempted.  I hope that you had a good day at work.

Ladyhex - two more sleeps till I test  omg.  I normally waken at half five for a piddle so I know that I'll be testing first thing!

Louise


----------



## lmk

hey all just a quickie,

well done molly and loopyone      rollon fri!!

lopybud see ya later   

c'mon barcelona!!!! liverpool should be there lol    

lmkxx


----------



## lgs30

hello all you lovely ladies i read some good news with the e/c an am so glad prayin all works out for you girls feels kind of funny typin on here doesnt seem so long ago i was in a flutter with my tx how the time flies eh.Well am no 11weeks sickness had gone for a week or so but its raised its head again lol iv my 12 week scan on monday all bein well. loads of love an pma to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

lmk said:


> c'mon barcelona!!!! liverpool should be there lol
> 
> lmkxx


Did I say that I used to like u Imak lol

Linda - I'm sure that you can't wait for your scan on Monday. Is it done at your local hospital?


----------



## lgs30

yeah loopybud done at the roevalley lucky enough


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud said:


> lmk said:
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon barcelona!!!! liverpool should be there lol
> 
> lmkxx
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that I used to like u Imak lol
Click to expand...

      c'mon Man U


----------



## Squirrel24

Have been reading all your posts daily and found it very hard to read all the sad news that alot of people were going through - but things look to have picked up and heres hoping for some really good news for Loopbud on Friday          

Loopyone & Molly - great to hear you have lots of embies heres hoping you get some good ones for Friday - take plenty of good care of yourselves between now and then.

For everyone on meds - keep on going - time flies I found.

News on me is that I'm now almost 12 wks - had a scan at 10+4 wks cos I had a wee bit of spotting - but things ok - doc thought he saw 3 babies instead of two so had to go back for scan in Derry and saw two lovely wee buddies with heartbeats and everything.  

IMK - my husband would love you for saying that - 2 ~ Nil

Hard to believe even now - girls I'm sending some good luck and very positive thoughts your way and thinking of you's all.


----------



## Ladyhex

omg i was just looking at the date and time you posted Lmk     

Lgs glad you are keeping well 
loopybud ~ have you not even been tempted to test early   

sue ...i hate work at the mo i have so many staff of sick at the mo and its driving me mad    good luck for starting back tomorrow 

BP ~ thats good news    roll on friday so your littles ones can get jiggy with it lol your tilited womb will hold them well


----------



## Mamabud

Ladyhex, I just read your post to my husband.  He says he'll divorce me if I test early.    Seriously, I'm starting to consider it but that's why I haven't bought any other tests.  Going to bed now, so that means when I waken up it will be just one more sleep.  I will be testing really early as my body clock always wakens me at half five.  I've waited this long, what's another day?  I'm so hopefull but don't want to build my-self up for a fall.  Easier said than done however.


----------



## Cate1976

Loopyone & molly777: Brilliant news. Hope you both get BFP's.

Babypowder: Hope your scan goes well and that you get a BFP as well.

Loopybud: Hope you get BFP on friday.

Not much from me apart from most of the packing is done, just a couple things to go in tomorrow morning before we set off. Need to find the padlock for our suitcase though. I'm 12 weeks today and want to start buying stuff, just a few small bits but DH says no way until after 20 week scan.


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud dont tell him i promise my lips are sealed


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud i put your bubbles to end in a 7 for luck on friday ...thats if you dont test early


----------



## Cate1976

If you do test early, I got good BFP on First Response 3 days before OTD and it was strong enough that I reckon I'd have got BFP at least the day before.


----------



## Ladyhex

cate have good trip 

night night  loopybud


----------



## crazykate

Just a quickie ladies i have to get some work done 

[fly]****FRIDAY IS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY****[/fly]

loopybud only one more sleep - I really hope it's a BIG HUGE BFP for you  

Loopyone and Molly777 - hope all goes well on friday ladies and the we embies snuggle in tight!    

babypowder - good luck for your scan too   

Cate have a good trip!

Squirrel & lmk - omg time seems to be flying for you both 

Ladyhex - wooooooohooooooo I see you got your letter!!!


----------



## Mamabud

Girls girls girls       
I'm trying to be strong here    Believe me I'm tempted but I still have only my RFC test, and won't be buying anymore!!!!

Cate I hope that you have a great trip.  How long are you away?

Well I'm up early to get a bit more work done.  My friend is coming down later so I thought I'd get a head start, but of course I HAD to turn on the laptop!!  I don't know what I'm going to do when I go back to work, I'll be having withdrawal symptoms of FF!


PS Hi Crazycate!


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies

sorry for my absense ! 

lots seems to have been happening while i havent had access to a computer ! 

some new from us - DH and i went to Glasgow for our consultation. we were shattered after it. we did all the legal form filling, handed over all our blood test results and DH had another SA ( motility still very good 42% compared to 16% previously (they dont test morphology - dont know why? said it bears little significance and motility was more important) but count - was always around 50-60 million once we had 113 million per ml but this time it was mearly 28million    we were a bit distressed at this count but the professor was happy with it as it is over the minimum requirement and as his volume was good it made up for it. swings and roundabouts   

he said that since we were good candiates for IUI  we were also suitable for IVF . 

my AMH reading came back at 15.3 - which he was pleased with especially  since it was taken 6 days after IUI and i had just finished down reg 6 days earlier thus he is recommending me for high responder drug package which is less ££££.  

the prof we incredably lovely   and took loads of time with us..  he didnt make me feel like a wally or bad for asking too many questions. he stayed with us  until we had to dash for the plane home. he was very handsome as well i might add !  

he seems truely dedicated and well researched . i felt that he had truely reviewed our case and our personal circumstances this put me at ease and filled me with confidence in his approach. we werent just another case file iykwim? 

what was eevn better was that he was concerned that becasue we were going private that we hadnt been placed on the NHS list at home( i informed him that we were on that ball too) then he wanted to be sure that if we had private treatment it wouldnt count against us having nhs funded treatment at home. 

i  told him i didnt think that is the case ? i am right arent i?

what was even better was he took dreadful decisions such as IVF or IUI again next out of our hands... he then told us to go ahead with our next iui and give it another chance - due to start down reg on the 2nd june  - and if that fails contact them with my next period. so i know he isnt in it for the ££££££. 

he advised we had a month break between iui and down reg for ivf - no biological reason - just to get head in right place. 

because DH's results werent DREADFUL  (apart from disappointing count - hopefully a fluke) he thinks we could achieve this ourselves given more time. however i feel we havent even managed it in all these months that it is time to move on. but at least we are more inspired. 

can i ask - what happens if you are on the waiting list and you concieved either naturally or with private treatment and had delivered baby etc all before your number was called for treatment - are you excluded from the funded cycle? just a thought?  

we got our appointment for RVH though - the first consultation. - what does this involve?  what happens next?  what hurdles do we have to jump through before we even get on waiting list?


----------



## sparklyme

Hi BJP2000, all i can tell you is that after our first consultation we were put on a waiting list for our review appointment.  It would be at the review appointment that we would go on the list.  We were told that we would have to wait 7-9 months for the review appointment.  We decided to go private with Dr McFaul for the review appointment which had us seen within about 2 weeks and he was then able to put us on the list


----------



## Moonbeam08

can you ask at the first appointment to be seen privately for the review appointment ? or is that bold?

that is a rediculous wait ! i knew it was long but my goodness !

what do they do at the first appointment ?


----------



## sparklyme

At my first appointment they asked lots of questions and DH had to give blood samples.  DH was asked to come back 2 weeks later to give a   sample as we already knew we had male factors.  I was told to go to my GP and get day 3 bloods taken.  I heard nothing from them for a few weeks became fed up and called RFC and it was then that i was told i was on the review waiting list. .  DH called them back to read the riot act and it was then that they gave us our consultants private clinic telephone number.  We called them and were able to see him two weeks later.  

Maybe ask for your consultants private clinic number after your first appointment


----------



## andreaj81

hi everyone!!!! only time for a wee quick one from me

just want to wish everybody a good luck for tomorrow!!!!      i'll be thinking of you all xx

loopybud im getting really good feelings about you...i'll be on first thing to hear your news!     

bjp i also payed private for our rv appt...took a yr off the waiting time!!!! well worth it


----------



## molly777

hiya girls and thanks again for all your lovely posts  

Squirrel, good to hear from you, 12wks brillant, how are you keeping?

Igs, best of luck with scan on monday, can't believe you and squirrel are 12 wks already

Imk, how are you?

loopybud, hows it going? are you all ready for tomor? are you going to test tomor at 5.30am!!!
best of luck will be   for you  

Cate, have a lovely time away with your parents.

Crazykate, thanks, how are you keeping?

Sue, best of luck back to work...  

Babypowder, good luck with scan tomor, how are you feeling? are you all ready for monday!!!

Bjp, sound like your doctor was really lovely and yummie too... we put our names both on the private and nhs list at the same time and the private came up first and then we did the nhs one...  good luck
with the dr..

Loopyone, best of luck tomor will be   for you  

Can't believe its tomor for ET, going to have a very quite wkend in the sun  

hi sweetchilli, babbyrock, liag, tekron, andrea, plusone, yellazippy, betty, mollycat, ladyhex congrads to hubbie on test, shaz, emak jomag, jellybaba, appletree, sparklymee, app hope your all keeping well

 M777


----------



## lgs30

well there wil be a few ladies not sleepin to well the nite i was the same the nite before i test although i had done a sneaky one on the monday naughty me lol ul be fine girls to every one else on wat road your on good luck an i mean that from the bottom of my heart xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lia.g

Hi girls, just popped on quickly before reflexology to say good luck to *Molly777 *and *Loopyone* for e/t tomorrow 

Also, *Loopybud* - will be thinking about you and DH tonight and  for good news tomorrow 

Hi to everyone else

Lia


----------



## apparition

hI GIRLS
just grabbing a few minutes at work - little time at home to surf.

Good luck molly777 and loopyone on your E/T lots of      

How is everyone else - hope no-one is testing early

boss on prowl got to go


----------



## walsh1363

BJP2008 i hope you dont mind me asking but what clinic are you attending in glasgow as we are thinking about trying GCRM as there LPR for my age 37 is 38%  xx


----------



## Mamabud

Thanks everyone for your positive comments.  Andrea I really hope that I get a positive (don't we all) - I keep convincing myself I have symptoms but the mind is a wonderfull thing.  Only to-morrow will tell.  I know I'm mad testing so early but once I waken I'll never get to sleep again.             
Lia - I hope that you enjoy your reflexology.  Anyone watching Britain's Got Talent?


----------



## galaxy girl

loopy AND molly - congrats on fertilisaton!!

good luck loopybud. Will be thinking about you tomorrow.

BJP - you can have 3 unsuccessful private cycles and still get NHS treatment - no more. if you have a successful private cycle you can still have your nhs go - they like to back winners!


----------



## galaxy girl

just reading back - I've missed loads - in 2 days! great news BP on leave i work in NHs and have always taken sick leave. However this will be my 4 th in 2 years ( all due to IVF cause of the over stim and subsequent FET) which is automatic written warning if not a visit to occupational health.so how did you go about getting the leave?? was it through your manager??


----------



## KITTY1231

hello ladies 

sorry i havent been on in a few days i dont have the internet at home only at my mums  hope you are all doing okay 
have final scan tomorrow morning feeling sick today though very weepy e/c collection due monday morning some tme will find out tomorrow injections are going okay and finding them grand now

will let you know how i get on tomorrow     and loads of    to everyone


----------



## IGWIN79

Andrea and ladyhex          Oh i am ******* my self laughing  TIED TO THE BED I WISH LOL    What dirty minds yous have  hee hee ....    Mind you my wee girl took my handcuffs in to nursery and the staff give  me them back laughing   but the fur was missing i was so embarrased but i think they would seriouly hurt with out the fur        
My goodness yous girls can talk , i havent been on for a while had to look after DH for the last two week he has really bad artherits of the musles and couldnt move ,so we went to the hospital today i they give him steroid injections which seem to help , so hopefully get better soon , oh i am still laughing    
I have to read through all these now to catch up 
Lia hope you are keeping well and good luck for your next app think it was 5 june  
Andrea and ladyhex how are yous keeping , andrea i know what the mood swings are like im happy one min then the devil the next big hug for ya  
kitty good luck for mon hun !!!!
Anyone on 2ww wishing yous all the luck in the world    
Loopybud .. Good luck for tomorrow hun    
Hope everyone else is keeping well babypowder,babyrocks,glitter,shaz,glaxay,appletree,lgs,sue,cate,betty,emak,jellybab kitty, jomag,imk,crazykate,mollycat,molly777,loopybud,loopyone,walsh,bpj,sparkel,and squirrel sorry if i missed anyone 
Hope to be back soon and not leave it so long next time i poor wee brain cant remeber 8 pages


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone,

Loopyone and Molly777          and good luck for the morn,

Kitty you and me Final scans  

Galaxy, I got out my contract and there is a leave policy-this covers, berevment, marrage leave, adoption leave, family leave etc, then it said about 'special' leave but didn't specify, so phoned HR but they said as there was no policy for IF tx I wasn't entitled, I said thats ok, I 'll take special leave then! im mean define special? so asked my boss to look into it, she took it to her boss, they presented my case to occupational health, it's really occ healths decision and as my job is physical and from a health and safety point I may have ben at risk, it seems they couldn't refuse.

I have 21 days a/l left but I refused point blank to use it-why should I if people can get marrage leave of 3days, so I was looking 12days off in total (cause of my rota) so they met me 1/2 way, boss said if I hadn't had as much leave left I may have gotten more, but Im happy with what I got, even on principle.

Final scan in the morn girls if you've any spare PMA or sticky vibes could you send it my way, my PMA is wavering today, keep thinking its going to be bad news tomorrow , really     I make e/c Monday      

     to all.


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to say Loopybud, goodluck for the morning, I think you've done brill not testing early ,        for a BFP for you, id be the same as soon as I would wake up I d never get back over, the pg test would be calling me.


----------



## emak

Evening girls ,afraid its gonna have to be a quickie as im busy painting my nails ,wedding tomorrow in Ballycastle then reception in Portrush  ohhhhh and what a    day its "supposed " to be ,looks like we are in for a nice weekend    
Just wanted to wish all the girls that are having scans,e/t and testing tomorrow lots and lots of luck.I will be thinking and   for you all.
                        
Loopybud ,hey i think its a good sign that you are still hanging in there    
Ems xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Sorry ladyhex i missed your birthday










hope you had a good one hun



have a nice chocolate cake yum yum  

MOLLY GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW HUN WILL BE THINKING ABOUT YOU !!

BABYPOWDER ALL THE BEST OF LUCK FOR YOU TO FOR MON WILL BE THINKING ABOUT YOU BOTH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mamabud

Bp, thanks.  Don't you be stressing about getting to e/c.  I had only 2 follies on show at my final scan (the same as the first scan) on one ovary, and they couldn't find the other.  I still managed to get 3 eggs and one fertilised so be positive!         
Emma - I hope you enjoy ur wedding to-morrow.  
Good luck kitty, loopyone and Molly for to-morrow too.


----------



## Sue30

Evening girls .. just jumping on before I head off to bed to send a few good wishes

Loopybud .. I really feel its going to be a positive for you tomorrow - good luck!

Molly777 & Loopyone - Good luck for transfer ... this time tomorrow you'll be in PUPO ...   

Babypowder & Kitty - you are at your final hurdle before EC ...   for lots of follies for you both

 to everyone else - good to hear from you again Sweetchilli - hope DH improves with the injection ...!

Survived first day back at work .. totally shattered at having to get up at 7 .... ahhh . .work brings out the moany side in me ..


----------



## lmk

loopybud      look forward to hearing from you in the morning

loopyone molly777        for being pupo!!

bp and kitty    for your final scans

lgs30 wow were has time gone doll all the best for your scan  

emma have fun at the wedding  might gate crash lol!!!

hey everyone else hope the sun stays with us for the weekend!!!!

      

     

lisaxx


----------



## Mandyx

Hi everyone

Loopybud - I will be thinking about you tomorrow. Its a really good sign that you have got this far!!    BFP.

Loopyone and Molly777 - Good luck with ET tomorrow

Kitty and BP - Good luck with final scan

Amandax


----------



## Squirrel24

Loopyone & molly - good luck for tomorrow - praying you get good embies and they find a nice cosy home.

Loopybud -       - sending you loads of +ve vibes honey.


----------



## shaz2

hey quick note before head to bed,

loopyone and molly the very best of luck to use both for tomorrow lots of       for use..x 

Kitty and bp good luck for yer scans in morning, let me no how use get on, heres some      for u both as well...xxx 

for all the lovelly ladies on here no matter where use are in this long stressful journey...xx


----------



## Mamabud

OMG I just tested and there is a faint line in the positive box.  I'm scared to get excited but a line is a line right?  I'm going to buy a digital test when the supermarket opens - I should have had one earlier but I was scared of caving in and testing early.


----------



## emak

Ohhhhhhhh what amazing news to see at this time of the morning ,Louise im soooooooooooooooooo delighted for you      .Im lying awake since 4.45 and thought i would have a wee look to see if you had posted yet ,im glad i did now !!!


----------



## Babypowder

Hey Loopybud, and emak .seems we're all up this morn 

Loopy             fantastic, that wee emmbies a fighter, hope the next test is even stronger     

Emma, get a wee cuppa and a nap, or you'll be wrecked for this wedding, hope you enjoy your day, have a bit of cake for me  .

Hey sue30 if your up,don't work to hard and least its FRIDAY 

Right off to get showered for RFC.


----------



## sparklyme

Congratulations Loopy


----------



## Sue30

Fab news Loopybud .... a line is a line for sure ...


----------



## lgs30

loopybud wat brillant news loopybud a line is a line soon as you wrote you were bein sick i new straight away i was sick three days before my   heres to a healthy 8.5 months


----------



## Babypowder

Morning 

Well girls the      and PMA must be working, loopybud, had good news, and Im not long back from my scan, which went really well , it was DR Williamson, she said everything looked well, my lining is 12mm which she said was very good, and that my right ovary has caught up so both now showing 8plus follies, saw she wrote down 6R 7L for the largest size follies and the rest where slighty smaller, so she has reduced my dose of Gonal f to 37.5 for today and final day tomorrow, she said she doesn't want anymore but also doesn't want me going backwards.

OHSS looks like its ruled out, I said i've been drinking like maniac, she said don't go overboard, drink to quench your thirst-which surprised me, anyway e/c Monday Morn      and she'll be doing it. So will continue with the water bottle and nuts etc,         it all goes well.

Loopyone and Molly777 was thinking about you when I was up, hope all is well with both of you    

Kitty how'd you get on?    

Im tryin to keep my mind positive but its sooooooooooooo hard.


----------



## andreaj81

loopybud i knew it!!!!!  im so thrilled for you n dh!!!!!               

bp so glad your scan went well, im sure your relieved!!!   bring on monday     

how did everyone else get on? kitty, loopone, m777


----------



## Squirrel24

Brill news loopybud - yeah good news at last may it long continue          

Molly & Loopyone - girls just think positive thoughts and believe that your body is doing what its supposed to do - imagine them settling in and staying with you.

Bp - You're are on the right track just take every stage as it comes

Take every day as it comes and even if you have bad days treat the next as a new start - My sister who died from breast cancer 22 yrs ago (when I was 14) wrote this beautiful poem while sick and it goes like this:

_Treat your life as one day long
Not one long day.

And try when pessimism pours its
Thick and stifling way upon you.

To conquer what it seems and
Never let the dust settle on your dreams. _ (Im memory of P Evans)


----------



## Mamabud

Squirrel - u made me cry!!

Well the digital has spoken and I am indeed 2-3 weeks pg!  OMG can't believe it.  God has been good to us, thank you.  We had such a poor response with only 3 eggs, and 1 fertilised so there really is hope!  My wee embie is a fighter, just like it's mummy!  Thanks for all the lovely comments!

Bp - fantastic news at ur final scan.  Roll on Monday - when do u take ur trigger?

Emak - had I known u were online we could have had a chat - it was very difficult to get back to sleep.  Enjoy ur wedding!

oh I'm so excited......


----------



## Squirrel24

Loopybud - I only had 3 eggs too - and now I'm having twins - so anything is possible.  Take care of yourself now - no housework - no stress - no exercise. xx Until after 12 wk scan


----------



## shaz2

louise im so so delighted for you and yer dh, fantastic news at last, heres to a healthy 8.5 months.                                 

Bp Brilliant news for you as well, at last we are getting good results on here..   

Kitty how did it go today??..


----------



## crazykate

I told you Friday was going to be a good day........

omg Loopybud mega huge CONGRATULATIONS hun.  my goodness you were up early - you'll sleep tonight      I'm welling up   (happy happy tears).

BP - well done you.....those pains were probably your follies growing


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhhhhh loopybud thats brilliant news i`m chuffed to bits for you  

BP keep that PMA up your doing great everything looks perfect for a good EC   

Kitty,Molly and Loopyone thinking of you too   

Yella


----------



## IGWIN79

Whooooo hooooo loopybud                    heres to aa happy and healthy 8.5 months ahead hun so so happy for you 

Right lady keep the good vibes going


----------



## molly777

hiya girls and thanks again for all you posts... your all so caring and kind... 

Loopybud, I was thinking about you this morning, I'm just over the moon for you and you deserve this so much     take it easy hun.... lol M777

Squirrel, I'm so sorry to hear about your sis, the poem is just lovely, i think your sister is very special
..... how are you

emak enjoy the wedding, where is the sun!!!!

Babypowder, so glad to hear your scan when well , take it easy over the wkend... all the best for monday

Kitty how are you? 
Loopyone thinking of you too 

Well all went really well this morning, they tranferred 2 embryos, 8 cells grade one, so we were both very happy with that, just have to wait and see what happens in the next 2 wks but we have got this far...... they froze 5 which was great too...

Hope your all having a good friday 
lol and   M777


----------



## lia.g

Loopybud - what great news to turn the computer on to. Huge congratulations on your   Wishing you a healthy 8.5 months ahead  

Molly777 - congrats on being PUPO.  Great grade embryos and 5 frosties!  All the best for the  

Squirrel - loved the poem 

BP - Great news about your scan.  best of luck for e/c on Monday  

Emma - enjoy the wedding. Hope the sun comes out  

Hi to everyone else, great to see such positive news on here today  

Lia xo


----------



## yellazippy

Molly congrats on being PUPO      for your 2ww

Great quality embies and some frosties too


----------



## apparition

Hi Girls
Congratulations Loopybud     

Great news Molly - lots of     for your embies

Good luck Babypowder for Monday.

Might not get opportunity to chat over weekend - taking Mum away for her birthday with Elie. Her first time motorhoming so it should be fun.

Have a great     weekend!
Apps


----------



## Babyrocks

Loopy fab news!!!!!! Congratulations. You've made my weekend!!!!!!


----------



## crazykate

Have a fab weekend Apps 

[fly]MOLLY777 is PUPO WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO[/fly]

everything and i mean everything crossed for your 2ww   - super grades btw

Now the rest of you have to follow suit


----------



## jellybaba

Hey loops congrat on the BFP - great to hear some good news on here!

From the bottom of my heart I am wishing you a very happy healthy 9monhts ahead xx

God I have tears in my eyes - whats that all about??

Really really happy for ya!


----------



## shaz2

loopyone, brilliant news from you today as well, great grades so heres   ing now for a big fat BFP from you now too. take it easy now for next two weeks, we need to all get on this week for a good ole chat...xxx congrats again hunny...xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Congrats Loopyone and Molly777, great grades and you are now officially....................take it easy.


----------



## Babypowder

DOWN REGULATING



ANDREA J
BJP2008

STIMMERS 

LIA G
GLITTERGIRL

PUPO GIRLS BABYDUST

LOOPYONE
MOLLY777
BABYPOWDER

Eeeeeeeek can't believe im here .


----------



## andreaj81

m777 n loopyone congrats on being PUPO!!!! 

lol bp yeah im STILL d/r!!!! n im only half way to stimms   another 2 wks 2 go before first scan!!! lol it really is dragging in.  im all alone d/r now 

the night sweats hit me in a big way last nite! good lord...n i don't normally sweat at all!


----------



## Babypowder

Andrea you'll be getting company soon, shaz2 and galaxy are due their planning appointments soon ans Tearful needs a af dance then she can restart her FET.

Sweats are a pain-its not helped that the weather has warmed up too, but take it as a good sign means your defo D/R


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there !

can you put me in the down reg team .. at least i will be in a couple of days 

 for the last time


----------



## Babypowder

One af dance for tearful.............


----------



## Babypowder

There you go andrea, BJP2OO8 has joined the list


----------



## andreaj81

woohoo i gotta a la la buddy!!! bjp glad of your company


----------



## Babypowder

yip BJP andrea is easily pleased-I blame the drugs.............


----------



## andreaj81

oh that me me laugh out loud!!!!! i blame the drugs too


----------



## lia.g

Just wanted to add my congrats to Loopyone on being PUPO    Sound like two great grade embryos so best of luck for the


----------



## Moonbeam08

god bless the drugs !   

even though i dont officially start until a couple of days i can say that delighted to be 'affected' with you !        and DH can never keep up with when im on or off them so i can BLAME them already ! LOL

i hate going though this on my own so im very pleased to be trotting along side you Andrea


----------



## yellazippy

Loopy [fly]*PUPO*[/fly]


----------



## yellazippy

oops that was supposed to be bigger  

[fly]*LOOPYONE PUPO*[/fly]


----------



## yellazippy

MAYBE NOT


----------



## Ladyhex

[shadow=red,left]Loopyone and molly777 congrats on being ​


----------



## lmk

huge congrats to loopybud hopefull a healthy 8.5mths!!!!
huge congrats to PUPO ladies well done!!!!!!!!!

all fridays should be like this!!!!!

hope every1 has a fab weekend weather is glorious catch up soon going out for a meal to celebrate 7 wonderful years of marriage to my sexy dh!!!!! 

love and hugs to all 
lmkxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

​Congrats Loopybud


----------



## Ladyhex

iki^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     reiki^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   reiki^


----------



## Ladyhex

hope loopybud has started the run of BFP


----------



## molly777

thanks to all my Fertility Friends your the best    
have a great wkend to you all

Congrads Looyone... delighted for you  

IMK happy anniversary to you and your sexy hubbie

lol M777


----------



## Cate1976

Loopybud:  on your . Hope you have a healthy pg. 

Loopyone & Molly777:  on being PUPO.  and  for BFP's from both of you.

Emak: Hope you have a great day at the wedding.

lmk: Happy anniversary to you and DH. Enjoy your meal out.

News on me is that I'm having great time at my parents. Was in Norwich today and Mum got me a top from New Look and my sister has given me hints on what clothes to get that'll be big enough when I get big but also wearable after Brooke and Rio are born. Weather was really warm and a few of the shops were just too warm for me, luckily I had a bottle of water with me. Forecast for weekend is fab.


----------



## Mamabud

Thanks everyone for your lovely posts.  Miracles can really happen.

Congrats Loopyone and Molly - let the wait begin  

Cate - I'm glad ur enjoying ur break

Imak - you didn't tell me it was ur anniversary!  Congratulations to u both!

Well today has been a good day, as well as getting my positive I won the training and development award to-night at The Coleraine Business Awards!  What a day!


----------



## andreaj81

my goodness this is the quietest i've ever seen it on here!!!! seems we've all been enjoying the sun 


loopybud what a day you had yest!!!! congrats on your award as well  i bet your grinning from ear to ear

cate glad your havin a good time at your mums

hope everyone else is havin a lovely weekend


----------



## lia.g

You're right Andrea, never seen it so quiet on here!  See what happens when the sun shines haha  

Another gorgeous day and I see from the other thread that we have a birth to celebrate    Congratulations to Weeza and DH  

Hope everyone is well and enjoying their weekend

Lia xo


----------



## andreaj81

congratulations to weeza and dh on the birth of your daughter xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Hope everyone is well.

Weathers great, well im drug free today , took my trigger last night, so all set for e/c in the morn , know for sure when I walk into the RFC i'll be [email protected] myself, but it'll all be worth it,                 for lots of eggies             .

Going to sit in the sun later, keep the follies warm and happy .


----------



## glitter girl

B.P, Wishing you all the best for EC tomorrow hun, You will be fine so no worrying, let us know how you get on hun


----------



## lia.g

BP - best of luck for e/c tomorrow


----------



## andreaj81

BP & kitty i'll be thinking of you both 2moro


----------



## molly777

hiya girls what an amazing day...

*Babypowder* good luck tomorrow, will think thinking and  for you
     lol 

Loopybud well done on the award, hope you had a great night too

hello to all

hugs M777


----------



## Ladyhex

Evening Ladies 
what a beautiful day it was    hope this keeps up 
I had the worse hang over from hell today    

Congrats to weeza 
Babypowder good luck for tomorrow   
Loopybud brilliant news on the award


----------



## emak

Hi girls
Just wanted to send      to Kitty and BP who are having e/c this week   that you both have loads of eggs for collecting    and enjoy the pain relief    
Not sure if any of the rest of you girlies are having appointments this week ,if i have missed any of yous GOOD LUCK  
Hope you are all enjoying the brill weather ...i actually got sun burnt today ,dont usually burn here in Ireland need to go somewhere a bit more sunnier than my back garden  
Must go DH has just come in from the chippy....NO diet this weekend


----------



## Mandyx

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is enjoying the beautiful weather, me and dh are just back from weekend at the caravan. Really wish I didnt have to work for a living the weather is so nice I could have stayed there for the week!!!

Loopybud - Sorry I couldnt get on until now. CONGRATULATIONS to you and DH so pleased for you. Make sure you take it easy and allow DH to pamper you for the next 8.5 months.

BP and Kitty - Good-luck tomorrow with EC.

Molly777 and Loopyone - Congratulations on being PUPO. Make sure you put your feet up and get waited on hand and foot!!   for BFPs.

Big hi to everyone else and a big   too.

Amandax


----------



## Cate1976

weeza: Congrats to you and DH on the birth of your girl.

Babypowder:  for EC tomorrow.

I'm having a great time and my sister has given me some advice as well.


----------



## Sue30

Hey girls ... just a really quick one tonight 

Loopybud .. what a day on Friday .. congratulations on your award!

Loopyone and M777 - congratulations on being PUPO ... roll on Fri 12th June ..   for two BFP

Good luck tomorrow Babypowder and Kitty ... I'm sure you are both nervous tonight ....   for lots of eggs tomorrow!

For anyone else in the middle of treatment ..   and lots of  

I have been outside all weekend .. my wee feet are walked off me and we christened our new BBQ this afternoon 

Sue XOX


----------



## Mamabud

Bp and kitty - all the best for to-morrow, I hope that u get loads of eggs.  

Sue - Friday was a brilliant day - I was on a high and really enjoyed the do on Friday night

Molly777 and Loopyone - take it easy these 2 ww.  I didn't get any symptoms till I was into my second week, so don't be stressing out too much this week.  Let's pray for 2 more BFP!

Emak I got burned in the car on Friday, hanging my arm out the window, so my skin must be like yours.  The sun to-day was so brilliant - I ended up with a sore head, then threw up - the sun and me aren't best of mates lol!

Mollycat - thanks for a class night last night at the bbq - you are the dh and great crack.  The card was really thoughtfull.

Imak how was ur week-end?

Lia - I haven't forgotten about meeting up, we will sort an evening before the end of June.

I'm back at work to-morrow, so I'll be wrecked to-morrow night after being off nearly 3 weeks!  Oh to be rich lol

Louise


----------



## molly777

thanks girls

I burnt my legs yday .... I'm never ever going to tan "red head and all that" .... so I'll be faking it  

KITTY meant to say best of luck tomor hun, have a good night sleep  

night ladies

 M777


----------



## lgs30

girls have my scan at 10.45 so scared incase they find something wrong iv cramps in my tummy think its nerves lol


----------



## Ladyhex

kitty and Babypowder good luck to day for EC 
lgs hope all goes well with your scan 

hows our PUPO ladies doing ?

Hope all the other ladies are keeping well


----------



## apparition

Hi all
Good luck today with the e/c babypowder and kitty.

Had a great weekend in Newcastle with Mum. Her first time camping in the MH.

Took the edge off news on Friday that might not be getting tx until Aug period. Told Joan Couhig that the staff need to tell all girls that the letter doesn't mean tx strts straight away but another two month wait or more. I told her that most were unaware of this and that they needed to sort out their communication issues.

Looking on the positive DH and I can get awasy to Eng for our two week break and have a drink while there.
Hope we get weather like this.

Lots of   &  &      for everyone and     for the rest of the week.
Apps


----------



## crazykate

hiya just dropping in quickly to say that I hope all EC's etc went very well today and we now have a couple more PUPO ladies


----------



## Babypowder

Hey girls,

Well 6 eggs for me-im gutted beyond belief , had hoped for at least 10-Dr Williamson said its quality over quantity, but still feel so low now.

EC was AWFUL extremely painful, was hysterical all way through-they did top me up but I don't think it was enough, I know there would be some pain, but not what I felt-so all in all   day, only saving grace is my DP was brilliant bless him-he held my hand and wiped my tears.

Sorry forthe miserable post but I feel like I had the  kicked out of me emotionally.

You girls that do this time and again are the bravest people I know  to all of you.


----------



## Hopeful NI

Pretty new to posting on this forum, although all you girls have kept me sane through all of my treatments just by reading the messages.

It really was third time lucky for us, this time at Origin they got 8 eggs and only 2 fertilised, 1 8 cell and one poor embryo. But as my DH said it's all it takes is one, and luckily it worked. I am now 17 weeks pregnant and enjoying every minute of it. 

I know I will go through this again as I would like more children so seeing the heartbeat on the monitor - the wait has been worth it.
So for everyone out there, please do not give up hope, all the pain, all the tears and all the Injections are worth it.


----------



## molly777

hiya Babypowder i have been on and off all day to see how you and Kitty got on
I'm so sorry to hear you are upset and what your Doctor said is totally true, I can confirm that,
we had 6 first time round and didn't get pregnant but 2nd time we had only 2 and one wasn't great
and we did get pregnant (however we did MC)... but please babypowder don't be hard on yourself and think positive   , 6 is great, sorry to hear your really sore too, get a hotwater bottle and some tablets it will help hun.... hang in there.. glad to hear you DP was a wee pet for you...        

Hopeful, Congrads to you... 3rd lucky, I'm hoping that will be me, hope you keeping well and lovely to hear your enjoying your pregnancy... 

chat later
back to work tomor, tock all last week off and today...

 M777


----------



## molly777

igs, how did your scan go

M777


----------



## shaz2

Hey girls, 

Some bad news, unfortunately kitty didnt get no eggs today, as use all can imagine her and her dh are totally devastated, she is totally cried out and didnt feel like she could face FF today so asked me to let use all know. Girls keep her and her dh in your thoughts and prayers....

many thanks

shaz xx


----------



## lia.g

Kitty - so sorry to hear your news hun.  Take care xo  

Bp - Sorry you're feeling so low after ec but Dr Williamson is right.   for good fertilisation tonight   I can sympathise with the pain so take care of yourself  

Lgs - how was the scan?

Louise - thats great, would be lovely to meet up with you all  

Finding treatment much less stressful this time, maybe the sunshine is helping, although belly is starting to get a bit swollen.  Have my scan on Friday to check lining.

Hope eveyone else is well and enjoying the sunshine   

Lia xo


----------



## lgs30

well girls had my scan as soon as the put the scanner on me a got a grand big wave cried my eyes out it was dancin an kickin about like a goodin


----------



## weefluff

Hi everyone. Kitty so sorry to hear your news x thinking of you all


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

Had a big sleep there and feeling a little better, just crampy now and bleeding a tiny bit (all normal), Thanx for all your    and  , LoopYone I did think about yourself when they said 6  just hope and        they do their thing overnight.

Kitty im so sorry to hear your news and can only imagine what your going through , its such a long road and e/c is no doddle, know you are in our thoughts-BP and DH.

Thanx again girls, and if you've any spare       can you send it my way for tomorrow.

     to all.


----------



## shaz2

loopyone,  not to sure to be honest of what happened, their was 3 follicles when done scan on friday but unfortunately no wee eggs today, poor kitty is absolutely devastated my hearts been breaking for her all afternoon, its just so on fair when their is good people out their that are so desperate for a baby then their is others who get pregnant so quickly and easy and treat their kids like dirt and abuse them, it makes me so so angry!!


----------



## apparition

Hi all
Kitty - lots of         to - I know words won't be enough but my heart is with you. Sahz2 we are lucky to have you there when we need you

Baby powder - lots of     for your sore belly and   &   that they mix & transfer well in the next few days.

Congrats lgs30

Hoping there is as much sunshine for our dreams as we have had this weekend.

Love you all Apps


----------



## glitter girl

shaz2 said:


> its just so on fair when their is good people out their that are so desperate for a baby then their is others who get pregnant so quickly and easy and treat their kids like dirt and abuse them, it makes me so so angry!!


Shaz, I agree totally. Not meaning to start a debate/argument here ( I know this was discussed before ) but I got so angry today when I saw a young girl who was at least 7 months pregnant, walking along with this huge bump, and a big puff of smoke flying out of her mouth, well I tell you I felt like knocking *her* smoke out  . Really sickens the life out of me to see pregnant women smoking when so many of us have to go through this hellish journey to try and get pregnant   . Right sorry, hormones raging, needed to get that off my chest before I explode


----------



## Mamabud

Kitty - I'm so sorry, I hope that you and your dh are giving each other all the support that you can.      

Bp - 6 eggs is fantastic.  I only had 3, with one fertilising.  It was a grade b 4cell minus, and I'm now pg.  I know it's early days but hey, it worked so chin up girl!  Good luck to-morrow.

Hopefull, congrats on being pg - how has it been?  

Lgs - u must be so pleased to get past the 12 week stage.  Congrats

Molly and Loopyone - how are u doing?

Hi to everyone else, hope ur enjoying the weather.


----------



## emak

For gods sake when are we gonna have more good news on ere.BP sorry to hear you are so down but you know 6 eggs is not a bad count at all and its so true what the doc said to you ....its all about quality not quantity  

Kitty im so so gutted for you hun ,i could very easily have been in your situation not so long ago ,my heart really does go out to you       you know where i am if you wa nt to have a chat ,its just so sad    

Im for my docs in the morning to get my FSH tested   that should be interesting   then its off to Origin next Thursday for the AMH test ,but before all that im off to London on Saturday and cant wait (if im honest though the thought of the tubes scares the hell out of me) but sure whats the worst that can happen.....we get lost   
Catch ye all later
Emma xx


----------



## andreaj81

bp 6 is a good count, tbh thats all i expect 2 get as a maximum no cos my amh i low and as your dr says its all about the quality   im sending you all my pma n prayers for good news 2moro     

kitty im  so sorry to hear you didn't get any eggs   you n dh are in my thoughts

molly n loopyone how you 2 goin? both well i hope  

for all those who need some.....


----------



## molly777

Kitty, I'm so so sorry for you and your DH, I really can't even imagine the pain you most be feeling...  

   M777


----------



## molly777

Lia.g glad to hear treatment is going well for you hun   for you

lgs30, thats great scan when well, i'm sure you were over the moon... take care

Babypowder, glad your feeling a wee bit better, lots of                                for you

Glittergirls, I second everything you said, its wrecked my head seeing that.... how are you keeping?

Loopybud and Andrea, I'm keeping well thanks... keeping calm at the moment...  
how are both keeping? take care lol

emak, good luck with fsh and amh test...

hi to everyone else hope your all doing well

hugs M777


----------



## Sue30

Evening girls .. flip with the weather being so good and being back to work ,, (and the gym ..  ) I'm only getting time to get on the computer at bed time ... 

Shaz .. please pass on my thoughts to Kitty .. I am sure her and her DH are totally devastated .. to get to that stage is just so tough on her physically and emotionally! I'll be thinking of her over the next few days and weeks ... thanks for letting us know!

BP - I'm definitely going for quality not quantity with you .... I'll be   my hardest tonight that they are having a good old party at the RFC! I'm glad you got abit of shut eye this afternoon ,, the old EC is tough going .. so lots of R&R over the next few days in preparation for ET ..    

M777 and Loopyone .. hope PUPO is doing you well .. I'm praying every night for BFP at the end of next week  

Lgs 30 - congratulations on being 12 weeks, doesn't time fly  .. am sure it was fantastic to see the LO on the screen .. good luck for your next 28 weeks .. . 

Andrea- how are you getting on with your treatment? Hope its all going well ...  

Emak .. have a great time in London - was there a few months ago, loved it, heading back at the end of July .. roll on your appointment at Origin!

Loopybud .. I'm with you on the back to work thing ....   I'm finding it rough .. a lottery win would solve alot ...  

Glitter .. I am TOTALLY with you .. nothing worse! Hope treatment is going well for you too  

Hey Crazykate, Lia, Apps and Ladyhex .. hope you all enjoyed this lovely day!

Sue XOX


----------



## Babypowder

Morning girls 

Just popping on to say hi, can't sleep, feel sick about phoning clinic..........ahh another 2hrs to go             .

Lia glad your tx is going good, the bloating is very uncomfortable, but is a sign somethings going on    fro your lining.

Molly777 and Loopyone, are you girls hanging in  .

Andrea how you getting on with d/r?

Loopybud, congrats on your award   its good to see women succeeding in business.

Lgs congrats, I did lol at the thought of your little one waving , its just so cute.

Emak good luck with your tests  

Glitter hows the stimming treating you? I have to say (again not starting a debate) but yesterday I sat at the door of the Maternity, because it was cooler, while DP went and got the car, I felt completely awful and there in front of me everytime I looked up another pg young girl smoking with bump, I counted 5 in the short time I was there...........if only they new how lucky they where 

Sue30 the gym    any movement on the old NHS lists?

 to all.


----------



## molly777

babypowder good luck today thinking of you hun  

M777


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

We got 4 fertilised out of the 6, im so relieved another hurdle jumped, now just                      they keep dividing back on Thurs.


----------



## Babypowder

Just noticed my bubbles.......thanx so much, furbaby says thanx too  . Molly777 are you reponsable?


----------



## Mamabud

Bp - 4 eggs fertilised - that's fantastic!!  Good luck - I hope they continue to divide.  These few days are so tough emotionally.

Sue - work - ahh - why can't we be rich lol!

Emak - have a blast in London


----------



## Babyrocks

Baby powder, well done 4 out of 6 is great. Good luck for transfer hons


----------



## molly777

brillant news babypowder delighted for you... no it wasn't me that gave the bubbles


----------



## weefluff

Congratulations bp that's fantastic news x


----------



## shaz2

bp thats brilliant well done chick, best of luck for egg transfare    xxxxxx

Hows are 2 ladies in 2ww doing??xx


----------



## shaz2

ladies,

kitty has asked me to thank use all for your kind words and support she said to let use all know her and her dh really appreciate it and that she will try and get back on towards the weekend..xx


----------



## crazykate

quick sneak on before the boss comes  

Kitty - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Big hugs to you and your DH   

BP - 4/6 very good hun you will be PUPO very soon

Emak - have a fab time in London a break will be just what you need

Hello everyone


----------



## Babypowder

crazykate said:


> BP - 4/6 very good hun you will be PUPO very soon


Thanks Kate and all the gals for your       I do get to being PUPO, Its just all so much emotions-obviously that I never felt before, im crying but im happy, im crying but im relieved, it really is one small step at a time-get through tomorrow and that brings Thurs and so on. A month ago I wanted to buy a pg test or at least see if they where BOGOF anywhere, now im so scared, i'll be biding my time with that one.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weather, the D/R's are getting too many hot flushes in this weather-Its glorious, but im soo fair skinned, I sit out with factor 30 on   of course id love a tan, but hey when im 40 I'll look 30, im 32 now and most people think im in my early 20's 

Can't wait to join the PUPO list (PMA PMA, PMA)                                                            To all who need it and maybe the odd   thrown in  .


----------



## lia.g

Evening ladies

Bp- I delighted for you. Bet you're over the moon and can't wait to be PUPO   

Molly777 and Loopyone - hope you girls are holding up ok?  

Emma - hope tests went well today and have a fab time in London  

Hi to everyone else  

Lia xo


----------



## andreaj81

bp im so pleased your little embies are doing well!!! 4 out of 6 is fab!!! congrats. when is et? huge big hugs to you   

molly glad your keeping well! loopyone how you holding out?

bjp you joined me in the crazy world of d/r yet?

sweetchilli when do you start d/r?

emma have a fab time in london?

lia how you goin chick? whens your scan?

kitty hope your feeling a little better honey 

im doin well half way thru drugs now  tho who ever mentioned the hot flushes in this weather has me down to a tee!    but im still in really good form which im pleased about... i really was afraid i mite have killed dh by now!  it stays that way


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh andrea      bet your glad your half way through , not long now hun. big hugs for you   
I have to phone on sun to see when i start they dont know if it long protocol or long    just cant wait till sun to find out when  but ec is booked for the 28 july so i take it ,it sounds like long oh i dont know lol my heads all over the place this week


----------



## emak

Evening girls ,looks like its been a busy ole day on ere  
BP        GREAT NEWS    that your wee embies keep dividing hun  
Kitty how are you pet ,been thinking away about you all day      
Shaz did you enjoy your sun bathing ....im soooooooooooooo jealous    
Andrea oh god love ya ,hot flushes in this weather !!!
Lia what stage are you at ? I really am sorry girls i havent been around as much as i should be ,think im just trying not to think of my IF for a while before i have to jump on the old rollercoaster again  
I really hope you are all keeping well and i will try and be "around" a bit more 
Good luck to all of you .xxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

kitty thinking of you and your DH


----------



## Ladyhex

babypowder thats  about your wee eggies


----------



## molly777

lia.g, I'm doing grand, trying not to think about it too much, when back to work today.
How are you? when do you start the injections and hows the spray going? hows the hot flushes?

andrea, you poor thing, the hot flushes are bad enough but with this weather, have you a fan in the bedroom yet? half way there  ,   

Sweetchilli, hope your ok hun....    hope sunday rolls around really quickly for you...

Loopybud, hope your keeping well and taking it easy...

Shaz, How are you doing?

Loopyone, hope your keeping well

hello to all you girls whatever stage your at...
lots of   M777


----------



## Ladyhex

molly777 and loopyone hows you both doing      for BFP 
Sweetchilli and andrea(what a time for you to be having hot flushes)    hows you both too !!!    

Lgs glad everything went well 
weefluff hows you ?

loopybud ~ hows work and you feeling ?

hows everybody else doing 

hope the weather keeps up till the weekend


----------



## Sue30

Babypowder - 4 out of 6 is fantastic .. you must be really chuffed! .. I hope they are dividing away as we speak ..  

Loopyone and Molly777 ... hope you two are holding up well this week ..   for BFP!

Kitty .. if you are looking in ... Thinking about you


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey everyone hope yous are all keeping well 

Molly777 ... have my fingers crossed for you hun    for a BFP , hope you are keeping ok , i am suprised how fast this month has went in i thought it would have draged lol i think once i know the dates i will be happy ...

Hi ladyhex ... how are you are you enjoying the nice weather 

Loopyone .. hope you are keeping well hun and i will be    for a BFP for you as well  

Emak ... did you have a nice time in london oh you had good weather !!!

Liag ... how everything with you hun hope all is going well !!

Andrea ... are you feeling any better today hun (hope you are)  

Babypowder Whoooo Hoooo 4 out of 6    thats brilliant hun  you must be pleased !!!

Kitty .. Thinking about you and DH hun   

Sue .. hows you beenm keeping ??

Well i had to take my lovley mother to the hospital yesterday , i was suppose to leave her to the hospital and then go on to work, but we got there and i said to her go in and ask them how long you are going to be and cause if your only going to be half an hour then i might as well wait for you WELL she got in and switched her phone of and i sat for three hours in the ***** car thought i was going to pass out , i couldnt get into the car park cause they were all full and had to sit on the side of the road and could not leave the car incase i got clamped , so when she showed up three hour later , i said what happened to the phone call , she laughed at me   well i could have swung for her    not even a sorry     so i dint get to work and they are going to be so angery with me . Well then she sat in the car on the way home and ate all my sweets and sat chomping like a washing machine that was more annoying than sitting in the car for three hours     OMG  i sound like a crazy women     

Babyrocks, appletree, glitter, galaxygirl , crazycate , loopyone , weefluff , lgs, shaz, and anyone else i forgot How yous all keeping 

some babydust for everyone on the


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls - what a fantastic spell of weather!  Well I went back to work on Monday.  Found it ok.  I was off yesterday (as I thought it might be a shock to the system!) and back in to-day at 3pm.  To-night is going to be difficult as that is when the shop floor has to be worked!  I'll just have to take a step back as there is no way I'm risking anything happening.

Bp - is ur transfer to-day?  All the very best!  Are you having one or two?

Loopyone and Molly777 - how are you doing?  Are you off for the 2 weeks?

Sweetchilli - poor you - I would have been peed off too!!  When it's ur mother u can't really say much can you!!

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Babypowder

sweetchilli, poor you in that heat, Id have went on, I mean yesterday was unbearably hot and  at the sweet eating, I know what you mean, I hate anyone eating or drinking whilst talking on the phone-Im like are you eating.............hang up  so your not alone we're all CRAZY!

Loopybud transfere, tomorrow        they haven't said how many, guess its down to grading, Id love 2 but I with be grateful for whatever they put back      .

Emak, nearly time for London Baby (re:Joey in Friends ).

Lia, when is your first scan?

Molly777 and Loopyone............ 

Loopybud, how you managaing with work? any sickness yet?

Shaz and Galaxy not long now til the ole drug taking 

Glitter you right behind us, your 1st scan must be soon 

Ladyhex, how are you? I see your as happy and as positive as ever  just what we need on here.

Hey to all the other ladies-andrea, crazykate, sue30 and all the lurkers........come out come out where-ever you are .

Dp's in there doing me a fry,  I don't know if its nerves, drugs, or what but im eating like mad -anyone else like this? I lost weight d/r and hardly ate a bite, now total opposite, I was feeling sick earlier, still needing some pain relief after e/c, but now the nausea, has changed to hunger-weird .


----------



## Babypowder

Great news Glitter................ .


----------



## andreaj81

good morning ladies!

sweetchilli if my mother had done that i'd have gone daft!!!! you did very well not to leave her there! lol can't wait to hear what they say on sun  

bp how you today? bet you can't wait ti 2moro...this time 2moro you'll be pupo!!!!! ps i LOVE friends   london baby  

loopybud hope 2nite isn't too busy in work

ladyhex  & sue how you keeping?

thank goodness its cooler 2day...i was so warm lst nite it was ridiculous! and that was with the fan on molly! lol its not too bad tho...im not complaining cos i'd rather have that than some of the other possibilites


----------



## Mamabud

BP good luck for to-morrow.  

I have been a bit nauseous but no actual sickness yet.  I got my scan date in to-day, it's the 19th June.  Let's pray now for a healthy heart beat!

Just going to make lunch before heading off to work.

Have a nice day.


----------



## crazykate

BP - tomorrow you will be PUPO     

sweetchilli - how did you sit for so long ?  I'd have been out of the car stretch across the bonnet doing the ole sunbathing thing..........not


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Sue , Ladyhex and sweetchill, thanks I'm doing good... hope you all enjoying the sun...
Sweetchilli, really hope your date comes soon, its hard waiting for the letter to arrive.. 
You made me laugh, your mum "Chomping like a washing machine" in work so could laugh out loud but very funny have to read that to DH tonight... think you should have done what Crazykate said, love that idea!!!  

Loopybud, Good luck with scan on the 19th june    will be   very strongh heart beat 
I'm working away was off last week, but wanted to get back this week really as I would just think too much, and I don't mind it, its not physical what i do.. 

Babypowder, best of luck hun tomor will be thinking and  for you  

hello to all the rest of you lovely lovely fertility friends
enjoy the sun

Hugs M777


----------



## Cate1976

Kitty: So sorry to hear your news.  to you and DH.

babypowder: Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Emak: Hope you have a great time in London.

loopybud:  ing for a strong h/b on the 19th.

Molly: How are you?

News on me is DH and I had a great weekend at my parents. A friend of mine came over for lunch on Saturday and her partner has twin girls who are 18 and he gave me a few tips, all things which DH and I wouldn't have thought of. My sister has also given me a few hints as well especially some money saving tips. I'm now 13 weeks and so happy to be beyond the 'risky' stage.


----------



## molly777

hiya looyone, they said test on the 12th, but the pregancy test the gave me i binned the minute i got home... so if I get to the 12th, I'll see what i'll do then,  i'm not in a mad rush to test... have had no pregnancy symtoms as yet... but Loopybud said she had none the first wk, and last time i definately had none first or really the 2nd wk....what about you? and when did the tell you to test? how are you finding the 2ww!!! not too bad I hope  

Cait , glad you had a good wkend..

weather its an auld wives tale or not, just had to tell you all, remember i said ages ago about sowing the parsely on good friday well the girl who told me to do this is 11 wks pregnant,... i know its probably nothing to do with the parsely but she had been trying for ages and I was just so happy for her...though i let ye know  

Hugs to all M777


----------



## molly777

babypowder forgot to ask about your red sock!!! hope your wearing them tomor
I wore bright red too and doc said he liked them   

good luck hun            
M777

and some bubbles


----------



## KITTY1231

ladies  me and dh would like to thank you all for your kind thoughts  just trying to get through today with out crying today/ tomorrow would have been possibly our e/t 
to answer the qusetion was i a poor responder they didnt mention this to us at all
my first scan was day 3 and they didnt expect to see much as i had only taken 2 injections (dr traub)
day 5 scan they said that they was a start of a follicle or cyst (dr shaun) they wanted to bring me up on day 9 but this was my birthday and i said could i come up on wednes on any other day and he said did a blood test to check estidal and he was happy enough to let me go to my final scan
went up on my final scan and dr williamson said that there was 2/3 follicles and that she couldnt be sure that there was eggs but she was hopeful we would get 1 to 2 but sadly none 
it was the biggest kick in the teeth with only having the 3 follicles i would have been happy with one!!
BP good luck with et and i am happy that someone had on good day on monday

hope everyone else is doing okay


----------



## glitter girl

Kitty   to you and your DH, I cant imagine what it would be like to be told that, Im sure you were/are both devastated  , Just wanted to let you know that Im thinking of you


----------



## KITTY1231

thanks glitter girl your kind thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone,

Kitty  its such a shame that the drugs are sort of one size fits all, perhaps if your dose had been higher , hope your holding up, take care af yourself and DH and thanx for your wishes for et 

Girls thanx for all the wishes for tomorrow, im busy trying to tidy up and do my....  though im still sore from e/c , but want everything done so I can take it easy and rest the next lot of days.

Cate glad you had a nice time away, and got tips etc, 13 weeks thats brill.



molly777 said:


> babypowder forgot to ask about your red sock!!! hope your wearing them tomor


Molly I did indeed wear my red socks, to both my scans, ec and had them on when I phoned for fertilisation results , DP was weaing his too, ack its just PMA.....like your pasrsley


----------



## KITTY1231

bp i was on the high dose to start with any way so i dont know if they do higher 
 for you ans hope everything goes well let me know


----------



## Babypowder

Kitty im the same not sure what the different dugs are, I had my estradiol taken aswell at my first scan, but they didn't even explain why, I had to dragg it out of the nurse why when I phoned for results. Will surley let you know how tomorrow goes  .


----------



## KITTY1231

i got mine taken at my second scan i think its to check that the drugs arent working too quick


----------



## emak

Hi Kitty good to hear from you ,i have been thinking loads about you the past few days.Regarding the high dose ,i too was on it but i know the rfc do a very high dose.When i had my review i talked to the doc about it ,but she wasnt very positive about it to me but sure thats the same doc who said that we should just accept things and move on   .I really hope you are ok....well as ok as you can considering everything that has happened ,im sure you must feel cheated after going through all the jabs and sniffing for this to have happened ,i know i would.You take care of yourself and look forward to seeing you at Tinyfeet  ,it should be a good one   
BP sending you loads of       for E/T  tomorrow and that you have super duper embies  
Molly is next Friday your test day? How u coping?
Sweetchilli you did make me laugh ,that story about your mum    
Andrea hows the hot flushes today? 
Cate glad you are having a good time on hols
Cant wait to get away myself ,was checking the weather in London at the weekend and its awful ,wet and cold   That would be my luck    ,hope you are all well ,must head to bed girls.
E  xxxx


----------



## molly777

hi kitty, really sorry to hear about your treatment, my heart really goes out to you  
I know its early days yet, but are you going to seeing your consultant about your treatment?
there is a very high does, which i did in the Royal,,,, one thing i will say is don't give up  

M777


----------



## weefluff

Kitty am so sorry its just such horrible news. Sweetchilli you made me laugh with your story bout your mum. I went back to work last week and it was horrible going back. I had taken holidays when I was in america and then off sick when I came back. But its funny how quickly things get back to normal. I work with premature babies so the work is very stressful and I was worried about going back. I have another scan tomorrow, have went privately so scanned every couple of weeks. Made the appointment early so regretting that very much! Thinking of you all x


----------



## andreaj81

babypowder just a quick one to let you know im thinking of you today    et goes well


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls,

well im finally PUPO  2grade B 6 Cell emmbies on board    , not sure about the cells or that but the embryologist seemed happy and said that what is expected at this time of day, our others where grade B but not as many cells so not suitable for storage .



Just in my mums on her lap top, she has one of those mechanical beds, so im defying gravity with my legs raised, DP wont let me move.

Hope you all are well  be back on for personals.


----------



## crazykate

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS BABYPOWDER ON BEING PUPO[/fly]

Not too many handstands........the blood rush to the head is not good for you   

Kitty hun 1 day at a time


----------



## molly777

Babypowder, delighted for you hun, your now in the *PUPO* gang with me and loopyone 
take it easy and lots and lots of love and    for you hun...

Loopyone       for you too

Hello to all the lovely FF girls
Hugs M777


----------



## Babyrocks

Congrats on being PUPO BPxxxxxxxxxxxxx
KITTY, thinking of you honey. 
You're probably not in the mood to think about things at the mo but Just to say that some clinics use drugs other than gonal f and they sometimes work better. Might be worth considering. I was on fostimon this time instead of gonal f . My friend who was a poor responder was on a short protocol that included fostimon, meriona' and clomid and it did the trick for her.

Good luck . THinking of you. x
BRs


----------



## weefluff

Make sure you get pampered at every opportunity possible babypowder! X


----------



## KITTY1231

bp congrats on being pupo and again thanks for your kind thoughts trying to keep busy i make my own cards so i think i made 1o last night and offered to take my cousin daughter (whos 6) a walk with my dog and then to super macs for lunch (her choice not mine) 
hope you ladies are all keeping well ans enjoying the lovely sunshine


----------



## apparition

Hi all
Lots of             Babypowder.

Hang in there wee embies - sounds like she would make a great  mommy.

Lots of love and   to everyone.

Don't mind me if I'm a bit quieter than normal - with not having any prospect of treatment until possibly late August just enjoying taking a back seat and planning the holiday in two weeks we didn't think we were going to get. Me and DH quite content! For once.

Love Apps


----------



## Mamabud

Babypowder - congratulations on being PUPO!  2 on board, that's fantastic.  Did they give you 2 or did you have to ask?  Take it easy and all the best of luck!

Kitty    

Cate - I'm glad that you enjoyed ur holiday.  Are u home yet.  13 weeks - that's great.


Wee fluff - how far are you gone now?

Loopyone and Molly - nearly one week gone!!  Hope that you are coping with the wait!

I hope everyone else is ok.  Louise


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder congrats


----------



## Cate1976

Kitty:  to you and DH, just take one day at a time.

Babypowder:  on being PUPO.  for a BFP.

Apps: Hope you and DH enjoy your holiday.

DH and I got home Tuesday evening. So glad the weather is good although it did get hot in work today but coped by drinking water.


----------



## shaz2

aww girls totally annoyed tonight, my parents flew to majorca this afternoon and after there dinner tonight they were robbed in the street by 2 english women, they are petrified (my mums 65 and dads 72), so they are getting on a wee bit. Thats the 2nd time something like this has happened to them while on holidays. my poor mum is cried out    and there rep is not available till the morning!!    . Im so worried sick about them now..


----------



## Cate1976

So sorry to hear this.  at rep not being available till morning. I'd have thought that a reputable company would have reps available in the evening which is when things like this are most likely to occur.  at the  who robbed your parents.


----------



## shaz2

girls found this earlier so though id share it...its so so true


The true friends who we meet online 
Are a very special kind 
They pierce your shields and see within 
The corners of your mind 

They're always there when you're in need 
With their powers to discern 
They feel your pain... 
They offer hope & genuine concern 

We bare our souls, expose our hearts 
And show our inner fears 
And then before you know it 
The keyboard's stained with tears 

And if we could see them through that screen 
Then no one could deny 
That to be a TRUE online friend 
They must also cry


----------



## Babyrocks

Shaz so so sorry to hear that your parents had a bad start to their holiday.  Can't believe two English women did this in Majorca. It's just horrible. My mum and dad are 65 and 76 and just went on hols yesterday too so. I can imagine how annoyed I'd be if somethin like this happened to them. 
Hope you keepin well anyway


----------



## lia.g

Morning girls

Shaz - loved the poem    So sorry to hear about your parents. What an awful start to their holiday  

Andrea - how you doing?  Still having the hot flushes?

BP-   on being PUPO.  Hope you're keeping well.   for BFP

Loopyone and Molly777 - hope you girls are holding up ok   

Had my scan this morning with Dr Dreamy!.  He is so nice, really puts you at ease. Much better news than last time. Lining is 6mm (was only 3mm last time) so looking promising. Increased patches and back on Sunday to make sure its at 8mm.  FET should go ahead on Wed although they might postpone it a few days if lining is slow to thicken.

Hi to eveyone else

Lia xo


----------



## andreaj81

good morning everyone

lia im so glad your scan went well!!! keep thinking 'thick' thoughts  that sounds bad doesn't it...you know what i mean tho!lol and yes btw i am def still havin hot flushes lol i'll have to start sleeping on the bathroom floor soon im that [email protected]@dy warm in bed 

loopyone n molly how you holdin up ladies? half way there  

bp how you feeling after ET? has dp let you get up yet? lol

shaz i cant believe those 2 women did that 2 your mum n dad!  i know what i'd want 2 do 2 them!!!!   

cate glad you had such a good time  im sure you miss your folks being so far away esp now 



apparition said:


> Hi all
> Lots of       Babypowder.
> 
> Hang in there wee embies - sounds like she would make a great mommy.
> 
> Lots of love and  to everyone.
> 
> Don't mind me if I'm a bit quieter than normal - with not having any prospect of treatment until possibly late August just enjoying taking a back seat and planning the holiday in two weeks we didn't think we were going to get. Me and DH quite content! For once.
> 
> Love Apps


apps that was such a nice msg...you nearly made me cry never mind bp! lol so glad you n dh are well, enjoy your break 

im off shopping with my sis today


----------



## Babypowder

Morn 

Shaz thats awful about your parents  and by English girls-two bloody tramps, people like that are scum-sorry just find that quite upsetting my job is working with elderly and I know how vunerable they are.

Lia great news on your lining      it'll be all systems go next week 

Molly777 and loopyone      hope your hanging in.

andrea how the d/r going?

Apps.....


apparition said:


> Hang in there wee embies - sounds like she would make a great mommy.
> Love Apps


 when I read this I started to cry  for your kind words.

Ladyhex, loopybud, crazykate, cate, weefluff, babyrocks, emak, gitter, galaxy.......  to all of you and any FF i've forgotten.

Ment to say, I was so excited about being PUPO I forgot im started the 2ww aswell, its extremley early days, but Im positive and not really thinking too much about anything, still sore from ec so resting, as far as will it/wont it work-my thoughts are-these 2 embryos are our children, im loving them like any expectant mother and however long their with us  (FOR GOOD), I feel blessed that there is possible lives growing inside me                                                                                       to all. BP.


----------



## Babypowder

Andrea we posted the same time about Apps-it did make me cry


----------



## Babypowder

Hopefully the hot flushes will pass soon andrea now the weather looks set to cool aswell, I was lol at the bathroom floor, thought of that myself some nights! I brought a freezing wet face cloth in to bed and put it over my forehead and back of my neck-apparenly the back of your neck responds quicker to cooling down-always wondered why in films people would throw water round the back of the neck........now I know, read it somewhere


----------



## crazykate

Shaz2  what rotten     to do that to your mum and dad   I hope they get sorted with the rep this morning 

awk girls it always brings tears to my eyes when someone says you would make great parents........if only they knew how desparate we all are to have that opportunity  

Morning everyone!!


----------



## Babypowder

DOWN REGULATING



ANDREA J
BJP2008

STIMMERS 

LIA G
GLITTERGIRL

PUPO GIRLS BABYDUST

LOOPYONE
MOLLY777
BABYPOWDER

Eeeeeeeek can't believe im here .


----------



## Mamabud

Shaz, that's awlful - there is some scum on this earth.  I hope they are ok and enjoy the rest of their holiday.

Lia, I'm so pleased that your lining is thickening nicely.  

Loopyone, Molly777, Babypowder  


I'm off to-day and just chilling and taken it easy.  I'm working Sat and Sun   but hey I should be glad that I have a job!


----------



## molly777

emma, hope i didn't miss you before you go, have a great time in london...

App,  have a great holiday where every you and hubbie decide to go...

Loopybud, How are you feeling? I'm doing grand, wee cramps every now and then but thats just from the pesseries, been positive like Babypowder,  

Shaz, really sorry to hear about your mum and dad, its horrible to hear it over the phone and especially your wee mum been upset... Hope your mum and dad are over the shock a wee bit now, and you too take care  

Lia.g, glad to hear your scan when well for you, good luck on sunday and will be   for you on wednesday..

Babypowder, glad to hear you are been so positive.... have a lovely wkend hun....

Andrea, bet your glad the weather has cooled down, god you poor thing... when do you start injections...
soon I hope  

Heading to Dublin tomor to meet a few of my sisters and I'm so excited, I was suppose to go on monday as I was to do the flora 10k  walking and talking it) with them and then I had to pull out, we do it every year, so missed that but for a "VERY GOOD REASON"... still haven't told any of my family...

Maybe some of you girls would know this, you know the way there is a Derry forum were the girls meet and chat well is there a belfast one!  just wondering, it would be nice to meet other girls in the same situation...

Hope to everyone else

M777


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi evryone

Kitty    for you and dh hang in there hun 

Babypowder Congratulation on being  Love the positive attitude hun

Lia ... Glad everything went well for you hun

Andrea .. are you still feeling bad , at least its not as hot now that heat was wild this week !!!

Emak ... ; I actually was imaging opening the door on the way home and you can guess the rest (that sounds bad) but it made me calm down abit    Hope you have a good time in london hun !!!!

Crazycate  
Oh if i could have lay on the bonnet of the car i would have   but it was that hot the bonnet would have seriouly burnt me ****    

Mooly777 ... have a great time in dublin hun hope the weather is good for you !!

Shaz ... sorry to hear about your mum and dad hope they are ok !! , woulnt you love to get the hold of them  they should get of there lazy asses and work for there money like everyone else 

App hope you have a good holiday where ever you end up !!!!!
hope everyone on the  is keeping 

Hello to anyone i have missed


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls for got to ask yous my ec is on 28th of july and i am in portrush with all dhs family i said to DH we need to make up a good excuse why we are running back and forwrd to Belfast , i told him there will be alot of questons asked he said we will tell them that i fell down the stairs and thats why we had to go to the hospital  , i dont know if that one will work i told him i would rather not go and listen to all the questions , but that means the kids miss out on there holiday and they are looking forward to it 
Any suggestions


----------



## Sue30

Hello everyone ...  

Hey Sweetchilli - so great you are getting started and have EC and everything already booked in .. really gives you something to work towards   What about some sort of skin complaint ... in an area that is not visible to anyone else but DH ... that lower back strain would be good - need to go and see physio .. you don't know how you did it, you just woke up and it was strained ... Sorry prob not much help ..but deffo know what you mean about not too many questions .. your head would be turned! PS - so glad someone else had a crazy mother ...  

Shaz - that is terrible about your Mum and DAd, I;m sure you just want to go to them - that is bad form of the reps not being available .. i hope they have settled .. and 2 english woman ..     
.
M777 - have a great time in Dublin ... hope the 2WW isn't sending you round the bend .. seeing your sisters at the weekend is perfect way to forget about it

Lia - great news about your lining .. fingers crossed for next week then!

Loopybud.. congrat for tmw on being 5 weeks ..    

BP -welcome to PUPO ....  

Apps, I'm with you! WIth treatment not likely to be for a few months yet trying not too think about it too much . .where are you planning for hols make me jealous  

ANdrea - being hot and sweaty in this heat (or the heat earlier in the week) doesn't sound too pleasant but at least you know its working ... good luck ..  

Hey everyone else  

My sister is coming over tonight with her two girls for a wedding tomorrow so can't wait to see them . .although not so sure about the 6am start in the morning ...   

We've had some bad news - looks like one of my best friends will be joining us girls in the old IVF rat race- her husband got diagnosed with cancer at the beginning of the year but he was able to have his lump removed and they thought initially no treatment but unfortunately something showed up on a scan and he starts chemo on Monday and they have been told very unlikely his little soldiers will survive! GOod news though is my best friend is pregnant at the moment, found out the day he got his lump removed (a wee miracle) but they have been dashing about making deposits at the Royal this week before treatments starts and saw Dr Williamson on Thursday, so have to phone after she gives birth to get put on the list! I just can't believe that all this is happening for them .. but at the mo .. just   chemo does the trick and we have a safe arrival of a LO in Sept!

Right ... was suppose to go to the gym ... but I'll tell my DH you all held me back chatting..  

SUE XOX


----------



## IGWIN79

Sue good idea hun i am covered in hives!!! why did i not think of that     I have asked his sister in law to take the kids the days we have to go in , she is the only one i can trust not to tell everyone , but i know the rest of the family will be giving off cause we will be leaving the kids with her  oh dont know what to do  

Sue have a nice time at the wedding tomorrow , 6am is a really early start i would be shattered and hopr the weather stays good for you to 
thats so nice that your friend  got her little miracle, hope her DH makes a full recovery soon


----------



## Ladyhex

The weather has really changed        for the sun

Babypowder hows you feeling about being PUPO 
Loopyone and Molly777 hows you both feeling 

sweetchilli....poor you    
sue enjoy your wedding you have a very early start....sorry to hear about your friends DH how the tx works for him    

shaz ...im really sorry to hear about your mum and dad ....english twats     
lia.g thats good news about your scan 

apps you have the right idea good luck    
loopybud hows you mrs 

andrea..... hows the hot sweats going    what a time to be having them   
emak ~have a good time in london 

sorry if i missed anybody 
hope everybody is having a good weekend 

im off to my nieces birthday party its in the local swimming pool 
talk later  LX xxxx


----------



## Babypowder

DOWN REGULATING



ANDREA J
BJP2008
NIKKI
GALAXY

STIMMERS 

LIA G
GLITTERGIRL

PUPO GIRLS BABYDUST

LOOPYONE
MOLLY777
BABYPOWDER


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone,

well the weathers a bit more of what we're used to   still quite warm though.

emak hope your enjoying London Baby!

Sue30 hope the wedding is going well and your having plenty of champers   also sorry to here about your friend/DH  

Ladyhex, do a couple of laps for me 

Hows my fellow PUPO girls?          to all of us.
Don't know about you girls but I can't stop eating , im trying to have salads etc, so that way im over eating healthy things, though just had a huge bowl of peaches with fresh cream there , I had 3 bars of choc lastnight-which worried me as I crave choc before AF  and today my swelling from e/c-yes e/c   has started to go down, but im feeling activity round my ovaries-but im telling myself thats them settling down and not AF. So if anyone has any advice, it would be appreciated. Also im I at day 5 now? eggs fertilized Tues, and this being Sat-im trying to work out am I at blast yet and when implantation will occur. BP.


----------



## Babypowder

my bubbles have changed can someone put them to end in 7 for me, DP, furbabay and the twingles  (PMA)THANKS


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder back to ending in a 7 mrs


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex, going a bit  today so thanks for the bubbles.


----------



## Mamabud

BP - I ate continously for the 2 weeks that I was waiting.  I find it difficult without the structure of weightwatchers so tend to be one extreme or another.  I'm trying my best now to eat my 5 a day and not to binge on rubbish, however it isn't all going according to plan!!  My symptoms started 9 days after transfer, and implantation can take 7 to 12 days, so it's early days yet.        for a  


Sweetchilli - I know what you mean about telling people.  I told far too many people about our tx, and then they all wanted to know the result.  As it's early days yet, I would have rather waited till the 12 week stage.  If I was going again I would keep it a bit quieter.  I hoe you manage to sort out ur 'ailment'.

Ladyhex enjoy ur party

Hope everyone else is having a good day


----------



## Babypowder

Cheers Loopybud, seems my PMA has gone AWOL today  the AF type cramps are enough to put your head away ,

 lol


----------



## Babypowder

Sweetchilli, ment to say my 'back-up' aliment was that-I was going to get a camera put down-you know to check for hernia, ulcer,I generally have heartburn/indidgestion and I know that when my mum went in -its a day proceedure-your awake, but given pain-relief, then you stay for 1/2hr or so to be monitered, but you must be accompanied and aren't allowed to drive, its generally an early app as you have to fast so they can see down-so that might cover both an early start and Dh going with you. Results are generally given on what is seen there and then, so if the nosey parkers wanted to know 

 the things you do.


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

Sweetchilli, you really are in a hard situation , I do like babypowders idea, i was thinking gyne problem and hopefully the won't ask any more questions...good luck its really hard making up excuses...
glad your sis-in-law is helpful...

Sue, really sorry to hear about your friends hubbie, I'm sure its really worrying for you too. well did you get to the gym after all  . Hope you had a great day at the wedding....Had a great day in dublin, freezing cold and wet but good auld laugh with the sisters. lots of coffee and cakes...

Ladyhex, how are you hun? hope you enjoyed the birthday... I'm good thanks...

Babypowder, Hows you? good i hope, I'm grand but no symptoms at all, but i read what loopybud said so staying positive... lots of                     
you and a 

Loopybud, how are you doing? was thinking about you today... take its easy hun ok  

Loopyone, hows things with you? hope your not letting it get to you yet!!!! lots of               

Andrea, hows those hot flushes!!! wee bit better i hope

Hugs to everyone else hope your all having a lovely wkend\\\

Hugs M777


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon ladies

Just back from my scan. Had a lovely female Dr McManus (I think). Lining is now 7mm so she is certain it will be at least the required 8mm by Wed so its all go for FET  

However we got some bad news this wknd as well.  My best friends mum passed away last night after a long battle with lung cancer.  Such a tough time for my friend and I really want to be at the funeral to support her so am really hoping its not Wednesday. 

Sweetchilli - Would be such a shame for you and the kids to miss out on your holiday. Hope you can get something sorted.  I see the others have been helping with ideas   The things we have to do lol

To all our PUPO girlies, hope your all doing well and hanging in there     Hopefully I'll be joining you on Wed  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a good wknd

Lia xo


----------



## Babypowder

Lia brill news, roll on Wed! Great you will be joining us.

Sorry to hear about your friends mum,  Hope the funeral and et are different days so you can go, but im sure your friend knows that you would do anything to be there and support her.


----------



## Ladyhex

babypowder i couldn't swim the length of myself  

lia.g thats brilliant news hun    really sorry to hear about your friends mum 
sweetchilli ~ why don't your tell them your have to go into Belfast to sign papers of some sort , or pick something up your have ordered (present or parcel)  i bet you are like this at the mo   

well girls im just back for the build a bear factory in Victoria square. we were there from 12.45 and we only got out at 3pm    my DD was running round like a headless chicken lol   she spent £82    never again  

hope everybody else is having a good weekend


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder:  for you. Implantation can be anything from 5-12 days after ET if I remember right. The craving choc could be down to hormones, the trigger shot will still be in your system so that could be messing around with hormones and possibly not helping with how you're feeling.

Lia: Sorry to hear about your Mum's friend, hope you are able to go to the funeral. Good news about your lining. Hope you get good news on Wednesday. 

Sweetchilli: That's a tough one, in that situation I'd go with babypowder's idea of medical procedure that means DH has to go with you and that you'll have to take it easy for the rest of the day. Has to be said that I was fine after my EC physically anyway.

Sue: Hope you had a great time at the wedding. Sorry to hear about your friend.

Molly: Glad you had a good time in Dublin.


----------



## lmk

hey ladies, hope each and everyone of you are keeping well!!!

Babypowder congrats on being PUPO!!!    
Loopyone and Molly777 half way!!!   
liag well done and   all goes to plan for wed and that u'll be in the pupo club!! sorry to hear about your bf 
emak hope london is coping with you and dh  
loopybud how are you keepin??
lgs30 hows u and the bump??
shaz nearly there!!! i'm now detoxing had my last sip of the devil juice last weekend!! how are your folks? so sorry on what happened to them   
crazycate hows you?
ladyhex how was the bdayparty? how is lord hex coping with the driving?
sweetchilli hope you come up with a decoy   think i'll be cycling along with you a little  
Mollycat where are you??
sorry for leaving anyone out but i am thinking of you all!!!!! LMK


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Imak and Molly - I'm keeping well thanks.  Was very nauseous this morning at work, but it kind of re-assuring!

When is ur test date Molly and Loopyone?  What about u BP?

Lia, that's fantastic news that ur lining is as it should be - you must be so relieved.  Sorry to hear about ur bf mum  

Cate - how are u feeling?  

Ladyhex - a £82 bear - I hope it has a tag in it's ear  

Imak we need to sort out that ice cream  

Hope everyone else is ok,

Louise


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud ~loving the ticker  cant really say to much it was her birthday money  
lmk hows you keeping 

  for more sun .....i bet it will shine all week long when we are all at work 
 please stay lol


----------



## lmk

awwh ladyhex i'm keeping good thanks for askin.  i feel even better that i don't have to get upin the morning off all week yipeee!!!!  loopybud we could do ice-cream a day your off does a roughans sound good?! 

kitty hows you hun, so sorry to read about your ordeal hun my thoughts are with you and dh a big   for you both


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

lia.g, sorry to hear about your mums freind and really hope you get to the funeral and the FET isn't the same day....  Looking forward to having you join the PUPO girls  

Ladyhex, OMG £82, but i guess its her birthday money.... , how are you?

Cate, how are you keeping and hows the twins?

Imk, thats lovely been off all week hope the weather is good for you... how are you doing?

Loopybud, Sorry to hear you were feeling sick this morning, but yes its reassuring   , take it easy hun

babypowder hows you?

HELLO to andrea, mollycat, shaz, loobyone, sweetchilli, babyrocks, igs30, plusone, yellazippy, sue30, kitty, betty77, crazykate, emak, jomag, laura and evryone else have a good week

 M777


----------



## Mamabud

Imak - I'll check the rota for this week, and we can sort out something.  Hope u have a lovely week off - is dh off too?

I'm off to bed so no doubt I'll catch up to-morrow after work.  Night Night


----------



## Ladyhex

lmk ~ lucky you hun    im so jealous hope the weather is good for you    

      
      
      
      
      
      
      
      
      

for the girls that are PUPO and for girls getting EC and ET soon 

here to a good run of BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP


----------



## shaz2

hey ladies hows everyone weekend going then??

Well mum and dad have been enjoying the rest of holidays, so thats a relief. thanks to all who asked after them..  

hows all are ladies with bumps doing at the minute?? 

emma has london known you have arrived yet...lol...  

any scandal ladies??

 
does anyone know if you can get amh test done by royal or gp?? 

hello to everyone...xx


----------



## shaz2

hey girls check this out!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171536.msg2714873;boardseen#new


----------



## IGWIN79

hey everyone really ****** of this morning   AF has not come and i have all my dates set it should have been here on sun 
i am panicking incase they cant fit me in now , why does my body keep doing this to me , done a test just in case and it was negitive 
waiting on origins phoning me fingers crosssed they can still fit me in


----------



## andreaj81

good morning ladies  

sorry wasn't on at the weekend, dh was off so we had a nice few days. our new quail chicks started hatching yest...they're so tiny n cute   in the mean time im still d/r only 1 more week til stimms...i start next tues, god willing! woohoo!

sweetchilli damn af    never arrives when you want her too!!! hopefully she'll make an appearance l8r today! how many days late did she end up being last month? hopefully origin can still fit you in    

lia so happy your scan went well n all is on track for wed  

shaz sorry i don't know if rfc or gp does amh levels...i had mine done at origin. why not phone gp and ask, they can only say no  

loopyone, molly and bp hope your all keeping well. any symptoms yet? loopyone n molly...when you both testing? hopefully its a bfp for you all   

glitter how you keeping? whens your next scan?

loopybud sorry your feeling sick   hopefully it doesn't last too long

bjp galaxygirl n nikki hows my fellow d/r girlies keeping?

hope all you other ladies are doin well n had a nice weekend


----------



## Babypowder

Sweetchilli AF dance..........., try not to worry, now you've done a hpt, it'll be sods law that it arrives .

Ladyhex £82 that build a bear is soooooooooo expensive, my niece has one and she has the bear (obviously) 2 wee outfits and a couple of accessories, like a wee backpack for it-when i seen it I said-is that all you got with it.......then my brother stepped in and told me the price  OMG get it in with good china 

Shaz glad your mum and dad have settled and are enjoying the rest of their hols.

Cate I never thought about the trigger still being in my system, and suppose those gels would make you hormonal, I get up everyday feeling like the  is on its way, because of the cramping, this morn my (.y.) are aching,
I went out yesterday,for a drive and a chippy, hardly moved, but the whole time I was thinking, omg should I be out? should I be doing this.............aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .

Ps someone asked my test date-I have no idea ,do you take 2wks from fertilisation, or 2wks from transfere? I was behind the screen getting dresses and the doctor was just talking away mainly directing it to DP when I came out she'd the pg test all ready and the papers explained to him! (Dr MCMANUS btw).

hope you areall well.


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there my lovelies ! 

i have been away from you all for too long  and it seems that i have missed so much !  

can i ask - what does PUPO stand for 

andrea.. how are you doing ? still down reg? i started last week and im now on cd 27. af can stay away up to cd 39 when im doing this so im trying not to think about it.. i just want to start stims. i hate the down reg no mans land! are you feeling better? im v tired but apart from that no moodswings.. thus far ! 

i have had cysts last couple of iui's so this time im asking for a baseline scan. i know that this means it might set me back to wait for AF to finish before i get to start stims but i would rather a few days than an abandoned cycle i think !  

we have our NHS appointment with Dr McFaul on thursday afternoon. i am trying to focus  energies on that to get through this week. 

i will bring all my med reports and records with me i think. i have heard he is nice but if there is any feedback on what to expect during this first appointment i would be grateful


----------



## andreaj81

bjp glad your going well...a week down already! wow thats flyin in! 'no man's land' is the best description of d/r i've heard...such an anticlimax, i just don't feel think im doin anthing. how long are you d/r for? when you start stimms?  for no cysts this time on your scan. hopefuly af comes soon so it doesn't delay things


----------



## jellybaba

Hey BJP just to let you know we are with Dr McFaul too and our first apt with him at RFC was a bit of a disappointment, we had our selves built up to it thinking that it was going to be the answer to all our prayers but in actual fact we were just another number on a sheet, he just went through all the questions that we had answered before and then he sent us on our merry way, we actually came out and looked at each other and said "so what do we do now"?? Ihad to go backin and ask the receptionist what we should expect to happen next! and he was able to twell me that we woul be called for a review appointment once DH SA had been recieved and the results sent out to us and that it would take 6months to get a review apt!! 

We decided to "queue jump" the system and booked a private apt with Dr Mcfaul at his clinic onthe Lsiburn Road and he was able to see us within a week... at the cost of £120 for a 10min apt. I must say he was very frinedly and ncie to us on this occasion but I felt at the RFC that he had no time for us and was quite flipant- money talks eh?

We signed IVF forms Oct 2008 and if we har waited for our review apt at RFC we would not have signed until Feb 09 at the earliest so £120 well spent I think.


----------



## lmk

Morning ladies, think the   is coming back!!!!

hey bjp, things are starting to move in the right direction at last for you keep   time will fly!  PUPO stands or pregnant until proven otherwise!! 

Sweetchilli  af dance for u        and may she show up today!!

bp, it was 2 weeks for me since transfer to test, as for going out in the car right you were, we can't do anything different lying around it would send you  

shaz i would ring gp hun they should be able to do it if not put you in the right direction.

lmkxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

anyone who fancies sending their af dances this way please do so ! i would wish i could get her this week like any normal person. so as for how long i am down reg.. i just dont know.. just until she shows up. its only iui so im not on a long protocol or anything  its just as long as she stays away ! 

however when im on the spray she seems to be dealyed by a week or so .. boo hiss.. isnt it funny how we neevr want her to come and would normally celebrate any delay by poas but when down reg .. its all hurry up and arrive you ole hag !   

when do you start your stimms? 

im guessing mine could be from mid june ish ?

PUPO - thats a class term ! im glad i was brave enough to ask ! was afraid for feeling stupid !  

i cant believe how differently you felt when you saw him privately to seeing him on NHS. 

DH has already had an SA in the Royal within the last year so i dont know if they will make him do another - i hope not as i really am feeling sorry for him at mo. we had such an exhusing yet positive experience at the clinic in glasgow (definately not a number on a piece of paper) that i fear i will be feeling let down on thurs now. hummmmmm 

it makes me cross that you have to pay at all.. but needs must. £120 for 10mins.. im in the worng job completely !where did i go wrong..


----------



## lmk

bjp for you and anyone needing this af dance                                           hope that helps!!!!

and a big      to you all lmk xxx


----------



## yellazippy

BJP2008 I know this will sound a little mad but parsley tea helps bring your AF on

Soak 3-4 heaped teaspoons of dried parsley in boiling water leave for 30 mins,strain then re-heat and add sugar to taste

Drink as often & as much as you like through out the day....i took it for 2 days when my AF was very late and  it worked for me 

It doesn`t taste as bad as it sounds i promise  

Worth a try i`d say 

Thinking of all you ladies on 2ww EC & ET     

Yella


----------



## crazykate

[fly]                                                     [/fly]

AF Dance for those who need it! 

Girls don't forget too if you have a question you think is stupid its a cert. someone else is doing the same so ask away 

I've booked time off today for last week of July first week of August for holidays. Think we'll be going "across the water" this year just in case that little brown envelope arrives..........well here's wishing  

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mamabud

Bp - I tested 2 weeks after the transfer.  Hope ur holding out ok.

Imak - are you enjoying ur first day of ur holidays?

Just on catching up, hope evryone is ok.


----------



## lmk

loopybud i'm loooovin my hols  i never got out of bed way after 11, and jammies stayed on until 1.30!!! the life i so deserve!!! how's the sicky feeling today??


----------



## Mamabud

Oh I'm so jealous - jammies till half one!  Had a small wave of bad nausea this morning again, so it must be getting stronger.  It's reassuring so I'm not complaining!  What about doing an ice cream on Thursday night?  I already organised to meet my friend during the day up im Ballymena, and am off to-morrow, but have an appt at 4pm at work, and have to lift a parcel in Ballymena?  I'm on a late on wednesday so am also free in the morning.  what do u think?


----------



## lmk

thursday sounds good mmmmmm i'm thinking of what flavour to have!!!!  got my 1st reflexology tomorrow night looking forward to it and getting myself ready for round2!!


----------



## Mamabud

Imak You can tell me all about it on Thursday night!  I'll text u later in the week.  Probably about 7pm if that's ok?  Talk soon, L


----------



## lmk

lovely that'l do hun take it easy, what about mollycat would she like to come??


----------



## Mamabud

I'll text her now.  Lia if ur up for it your more than welcome, but I have a feeling that it's the day after ur transfer?  Let me know sure.  Anyone else feel free to join!


----------



## lmk

loopybud's buying LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lgs30

everyone well what a weekend its been am nearly 12 an a half weeks an yesterday evenin i noticed brown discharge am totally gutted went to alt for a scan baby bouncin arond an heart beat strong but discharge is still here to be honest i think its the start of the end


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: RFC said for me to test 2 weeks after ET on both IVF and FET. Sore (.) (.), I would say that could be a good sign, if trigger shot was going to give that symptom then you'd have got it sooner. Can't remember if sore (.) (.) is a side effect of the trigger though. I was symptom spotting from 4 days after ET, wouldn't have started that early but going off sweets and choc made me think tx had worked. Not everyone gets this but I think next sign for you could be implantation bleed which can be anything from 5-10/11 days after not sure if it's ET or conception.  and  for a BFP for you. During my 2ww, I carried on as normal apart from no lifting or using ladders at work, had wanted 2ww off but boss said that she needed me to work cos of mid season sale being in the middle of it but said that after ET she was ok with me doing the bits of delivery that don't need heavy lifting or using ladders. I still walked the mile into town and home again as well. Hope this helps.

lgs30:  and  for you. I've read that brown blood is ok. Also bleeding at 10-12 weeks is common due to muscles and ligaments stretching. Advice is to rest (horizontal and only move if you need to for loo and getting drinks or light meals, I had cup a soup for lunch the day after my bleed at 5+5 when DH was out). Also keep hydrated as well.

Thanks to all who've asked how I am. I'm doing great and Brooke and Rio are fine. Looking forward to ante natal appointment next Monday. Just need to find out if there's a bus from the bus station (beside Lidl) in Strabane that goes close to or preferably past the health centre.


----------



## andreaj81

lgs try n take some comfort in the fact you seen your healthy baby on that screen...as cate said brown spotting can be normal & common in early preg. i hope it stops soon to give you some peace of mind    i hope everything goes well for you over the next few days


----------



## molly777

igs30, hey hun was really sorry to read your email, but you have been for a scan and there is a strong hard beat, so try and be positive although, I know its probably not easy at the moment, but please god it will calm down and what Cate is very through too, thinking of you hun... lots and lots of         and  

hugs M777


----------



## shaz2

hey lgs30   chick rest up ive also heard that many people have that kind of discharge through out their pregnancys so just rest yerself stay positive and take comfort in the fact you seen your wee babys good strong heartbeat on the scan. i no its easier said than done but try to be positive..xxx


----------



## lmk

lgs honey seeing that wee heart beat is good, try not to stress yourself out it may make you worse. take cates advise and rest   
lmkxx


----------



## cat0208

lsg, i really hope and pray that the bleeding is nothing to worry about.  rest up and try to stay positive

Cat xo


----------



## Babypowder

lgs hope all is well with the baby, as the other girls have said bleeding is common  it stops.

Cate thanks for the advice, and for   for me, I didn't realise you walked to and from work, Ive been here worried about walking my dog, but think I will just have to take her out, this sitting around is driving me  .
hope your right aswell bout the sore (.Y.)!

                                                                                                                 to all, think we're wavering a bit with the PMA .


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe cheers everyone for the wee dance !!!

Well phoned today and they said if it didnt come by tomorrow that we would be held back a month , well i cried dont think i could put up with another months wait I AM A CRAZY WOMEN AS IT IS     so i was so pleased that it started as soon as i got home from work Yeaaaa your AF dances worked     
Ladyhex thats a good picture of me at the mo LOL !!

Lgs .... Hang in there hun my sister had bleeding all the way through when she was pregers, i know you cant help but worry i think i would to , but its like the rest of the girls said it good that you seen a nice strong heartbeat 
you know where we are if you need a chat hun   

Babypowder .... Thanks hun for the suggestion about the camera thing DH read it and said we will say that so it means i can rest for a couple of days with out people asking questions 
How are you  and when are you testing 

Lia are you in next wed for EC 

Yellazippy ... I will keep the tea in mind if this happens again mine is starting to be late all the time now !!

Cate all the best of luck for your scan on mon bet you love seeing brook and rio on that little screen

Andrea how you keeping hun still feeling bad ??

Crazycate i am foirever asking silly questions   i have to or i go crazy thinking about it   

Hi to Emak , Molly 777 , Ladyhex, Babyrocks ,Appletree , BJP, Cat ,Imk, Jellybaba, Loopyone ,loopybud,Shaz , Kitty, Glitter, Galaxy , Nikki sorry if i have missed anyone

For everyone testing soon will be praying yous all get BFP !!!

Girls i would lost with out yous all


----------



## Babypowder

Sweetchili glad the 'camera' thing helped, even if you googled the finer details to help with the waffling  just hope we don't jinx ourselves and end up with an ulcer  .

Im testing on the 18 June          doing not too bad just putting my own head away .

Glad AF is here.


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder        knowing our luck we will it get one   
18th of june      fro a Bfp   
i think i will be going crazy on the 2WWs Poor DH says i am a looney now   
Hang in there hun Postive thoughts all the way !!!!!!


----------



## Ladyhex

evening girls what a lovely day it was today hope this keeps up till the weekend     

Sweetchilli poor you    AF hurry up you bad thing you lol heres a wee dance for you hun 

babypowder 18th june it will come round so quick     
Loopyone and molly777      for BFP

lgs im sorry to read you are having a bad time at the mo this can happen when preg, its old blood keep positive. The baby has a good strong heart beat    everything will be ok

kitty thinking about you to hun .....hows you and DH keeping 

loopybud ...hows the sickness mrs as you say its a good sign 

girls what about we have a night in the chat room  the crack woud be good .....what night would suit everybody 
what a drama i had today , i go to tech every monday to do OCR text processing level 2 , we did the first exam in feb, we do the next part on wednesday night ( we were always asking about the results as the ones doing level 3 had got their results weeks ago ). We were just informed today that are test papers have been lost     

hope everybody else is keeping well


----------



## Babyrocks

Lgs, I had exactly the same thing at 12 weeks. Went on for a few days.don't worry yourself hons. It was all fine. Scan looked fine and doctor said it was just old blood coming away. 
The baby was ok and that is the important thing.
Apparently it does happen some women and 12 weeks seems to be about the time it is most likely to happen. 
Relax take it easy and remember that little baby's heart is beating away. 
Take it easy.
BR x


----------



## Ladyhex

some  for you all for luck


----------



## molly777

lgs, how are you this morning, was thinking about you last night, hang in there,    

Sweetchilli    I know my dance is late but thats for joy that the arrived.... 
best of luck with treatment hun  

babypowder and Loopyone how you both doing? any symptoms yet!!!! me none... I was a grumpy auld cow last night, was having negative thoughs... so just need a big kick in the **** and get back on postive track thoughs....      to you both... hope your both keeping well... Bought pregnancy test on sunday, so testing saturday morning...

Ladyhex, sorry to hear about your exam will you have to do it again!!!! Now you have a 7 at the end like everyone else  

Kitty, hun thinking of you and your hubbie.... 

Hello babyrocks hows you?

Andrea how the night sweats?

Loopybud, how you hun, thinking of you  


hello to every one else have a good day 

hugs hilde


----------



## lia.g

Loopybud - Thur is indeed the day after my transfer but it would be nice to meet up.  Its my friends mums funeral that day in Glengormley to would depend how I feel after that. Will PM you my mobile number and you can let me know plans anyway sure.

Lgs - sorry to hear you're having a difficult time. Like the other girls say, bleeding is very common during pregnancy and the fact that you have a healthy heartbeat is so positive. Stay strong huni  

Thinking about all you PUPO girlies  

Sweetchilli - best of luck for starting tx  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but just on quickly at work. Need to work hard today to get cleared up since I'll be off the rest of the week following my transfer tomorrow.

Hope everyone is well

Lia xo


----------



## Mamabud

Lia, hopefully you'll be up for an ice cream.  I sent you a text there.  Good luck to-morrow

Sweetchilli - so glad af arrived - fantastic news

Lgs30 - the scan is re-assuring and at least it was brown blood.  Take it easy and put the feet up.

Cate - good luck for ur scan!

ladyhex - hello!  Off to-day and had breakfast, so far so good.  Seems to be when I'm hungry I feel queezy.  How annoying about ur exam - will you have to resit?

Bp - I never had an implantation bleed, so don't be stressing if you don't see anything.  Hope ur holding up ok.

Imak - hello

Molly and Loopyone - not long now!

Off to see my parents to-day for a while, so I'll be back on later (so addicted if you didn't notice lol!)  L


----------



## andreaj81

sweetchilli im so happy af arrived  so when did they stay you start drugs? i bet your so excited! i don't feel bad at all...infact i feel really good! i can cope with the hot flushes they're not bothering me at all, im just so excited about starting stimms next week!

lia hope all goes well for your transfer 2moro honey 

lgs hope the spotting has stopped and your a bit more relaxed today 

ladyhex hows you? chat nite sounds like good craic! i can't get the chatroom up on my laptop tho, stupid thing keeps saying it wont let me install it for security risks?! anyone gotta clue how to fix it...

loopybud hows the sickness? hope its not too bad xx

hope all our PUPO ladies are well today


----------



## shaz2

hi lgs...... been thinking away about you all night, how are you today? i checked a few sites for you as well and they are all very reassuring that brown blood/discharge is nothing to worry about and is actually quite common in alot of pregnancys, it suggests it most sites i checked that this is actually old blood that just needed to come aya and if your doctor is happy and you have had a good strong heart beat well all is good....  ...my advice would be to lie up and totally rest yerself for a while... ..hope this helps if even just a small bit, cause i no how worried you must be.... ing away for you chick...xxx                                                  

sweetchilli happy days af arrived   good luck now ith your tx..       

loopyone and babypowder have you been testing yet!!!    

loopybud how you feeling so far? all good i hope..xx 

molly777 are you excited now for sunday then?? i hope we get loads of bfp this weekend girls..   

lia any sign of af yet or you??

ladyhex sorry to hear about yer exam papers thats a **** one!!    will use resit??

hello to all the aul lurkers and anyone i may have missed.....xxx


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone  

i haven't been on in a long time, i hope you are all well. i have a wee question. we have had all the usual nhs tests done at the royal and there is nothing wrong with either of us. 

Does anyone know if there are any additional tests that can be done privately? we've been trying for nearly 5 years now without success and we'd just like to know if there actually is some small thing that could be causing it.

ta xoxo


----------



## lgs30

girls thanks so much for all your kind words means the world to me honestly.While the staining has not got any worse at least times its there time its not i think its playin mind games   just hope it stop soon


----------



## Babyrocks

It will don;t worry hons. take a day just lying on the sofa. Probably your body telling you you need it.


----------



## molly777

Lia.g, best of luck tomor with tranferr, lots of             and       and   for you hope all goes well hun...

Hiya emmaelizabeth, how are you? the only other one that I can think oh is the AMH one to see about your egg reserve... but I'm sure some of the other girls will know more...  

Igs30, praying for you hun, take it easy, I;m sure its a totally nightmare for you and DH at the moment.... lots of  

hello all

hugs M777


----------



## IGWIN79

Andrea.... Good to hear you are feeling better hun . I Have to pick them up on the 26th of june and start the injections on the 28th Getting a wee bit scary now !!!!    but really glad af so i can get started !!

Liag all the best for wed hun will be thinking about you !!!! 

Hi Emmaelizabeth hope someone can answer your question i dont have a clue sorry !!

Lgs hope all is well , and you are taking it easy    Only messing   for yous hun 

babypowder ... how are you ?? hope you are feeling ok !!!!

Ladyhex hows you  anymore nice pictures for me , were do you get all the good ones i cant find any 
Sorry to hear about your exam papers hun will yous have to sit them again  i would be so angery  

Kitty just to let you know i am thinking about you hun !!! 

Molly777 How are you feeling today ?? OMG only relised you are testing on sun hope yous aLL get   this weekend 
 

Loopyone, IMK and loopybud how are you s keeping 

Hey girls had to put this on thought it was funny 

For everyone testing this weekend hope yous all get BFP !!!!


----------



## shaz2

very very quiet in here today...


----------



## shaz2

why wont my wee pictures come up properly...


----------



## Ladyhex

evening ladies , im totally raging about the papers ....we all have told them that they need to find them or get something sorted     

sweetchilli glad you got sorted    
Andreaj hows you feeling now hun  

lgs keep strong hun    
lia.g wont be long now mrs 

emmaelizabeth hello and i hope some one can help you with your question 
loopybud im sure you can cope with the sickness knowing its a good sign  

loopyone and molly777 i cant belive you both are testing this weekend 

hello crazykate, shaz, betty, kitty , mollycat, lmk, emak, cate , cat, yellazippy, babypowder and babyrock and to all the lurkers


----------



## Ladyhex

Girls this is so true


----------



## Ladyhex

LoopyOne said:


> Ladyhex said:
> 
> 
> 
> evening ladies , im totally raging about the papers ....we all have told them that they need to find them or get something sorted
> 
> 
> 
> Do they not do predicted grades the way Alevels and GCSE tutors do surely they could apply for these to be used if they do?
Click to expand...

loopyone dont know really, going to ask tomorrow night after the exam


----------



## Cate1976

lgs: Glad the bleeding has slowed but after my bleed at 5+5, my friend advised me to stay horizontal to let things settle down. Bleed was on the Easter Monday evening so tuesday and Wednesday spent on settee then scan on the Thursday. I had no more bleeding during the Monday night but when I text my friend Tuesday morning, he said best to stay lay down for a few days.

Ladyhex:  of whoever lost your papers, was it the college or OCR?  idiots. Hope something is sorted out soon.

Loopyone & Molly777:  and  for BFP's. If you can't resist temptation to test early, I'd reccommend First Response tests.

Lia: Hope ET goes well tomorrow.

emmaelizabeth: Don't know about private tests but I'm sure someone will. Hope you get some answers.

Sweetchilli: Glad you've figured out an explanation for your EC while you're away.  at your pic.

Andrea: Glad you're feling better. To stop your anti virus/security blocking the chat room on here, set it to allow pop ups from FF. You can set security settings to allow pop ups from sites you trust but still block any that might be dodgy.

Nothing new from me apart from going to Belfast tomorrow, have a message to do up there and will have browse round shops after that. Looking forward to next Monday.


----------



## lmk

good ebenin all!!!  just a quickie had my 1st reflexology tonight omg it was fab totally relaxed! she comes to my house to do it and i was in my pj's straight after highly recommended!!

lgs good luck for et tomorrow hun      hope to meet thursday if your up for it!!

cate hav a fab day in belfast don't be spending too much!!

welcome back emak!!

catch up later bb is now on xxx


----------



## Cate1976

I won't spend too much, maybe just get the 2 dresses from New Look that I like and good thing is they'll be ok to wear after twins are born as summer dresses but when weather is cool, I can wear a long sleeve top under them. DH is adament that no buying of baby things till after 20 week scan.


----------



## Babypowder

Lia   for tomorrow, this is the one        

Glitter    your wee eggies enjoyed the day of extra drugs and are ready to ne retrieved on Thurs    you'll be grand 

Molly777   are about, how you holding out?   think im going to get the test cate used and a clearblue, but not until the day before, don't even want them in the hse at the mo.

Loopyone not long now-this is it, get prepared for the next 9mnths  

Ladyhex, love the thing about men-though that'll never be my precious son that im carrying      


Andrea how are you-nearly there mrs 

Hi to shaz, lmk, loopybud, crazykate, cate, lgs30, sweetchilli, babyrocks, sue30 and anyone I've forgotten  .


----------



## Babypowder

Cate ment to say, took a leaf out of your book-told DP that you named the emmbies-so he has done the same, they are Bobbi and Bobby-jo .......long story how he came up with these, but hey if it keeps him happy .


----------



## lia.g

Hi everyone

Thanks for all you kind wishes for today.  Went well. Two healthy embryos transferred so now begins the dreaded 2ww    

Going for accupuncture now so sorry no personals but hope everyone is well  

Lia xo


----------



## andreaj81

lia im so glad things went well! hopefully your 2 embies snuggle in nicely and the 2ww flys in xx

glitter good luck for 2moro xx hopefully things go well for you 

good luck for our pupo girls...how you ladies holdin out not testin? bp i can't believe your nearly 1 wk down already!


----------



## molly777

Lia, brillant news delighted for you... hope the 2ww flys by... 

babypowder, read your post in other tread... put those red socks back on NOW.... 
hang in there half way there... lots of     

glitter, all the very best for tomor, will be thinking of you hun  

Thanks everyone for your well wishes, i'm grand, have a pain on my side and into my back all day which is worrying, maybe *Cate* you know why you get that!!!.. hope its nothing, but I have worrying abit today about it.... But BP I'm putting on those red socks tonight...  

Loopyone, how are you? have you tested yet!!! thinking of you

have to run here hello to everyone else

 m777


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder hows you now are the cramps any worse, positive energy hun!!!! i know its hard sometimes   
hope you, dont keep them red socks on to long they will get abit smelly 

Liag l all went well today 2 wee embies all smuggled up hope the 2ww fly in     

Lgs ... how are you hun has the bleeding eased any 

Cate have a good day in belfast !!!

Glitter good luck for tomorrow hun !!!!

Ladyhex love the men thing it true the things we do for them     

Loopyone ... when you due to test ? have ya had a sneaky one yet ,

Molly when you testing to ??

Andrea hope you are keeping well hun ?
Kitty still thinking about you hun 

Emak howed you time in london go ?? did you behave   

HUGS FOR EVERYONE 
Well going to see my best friend today she had a baby boy , and you know what i dont feel weird about it so thats a good sign ,cant wait to see her, so have to go 
sorry if i have missed anyone Hi to all and hope you are all ok


----------



## lmk

hi all  , wheres the sun?

lia congrats hun take it easy on the 2ww   
molly and loopyone    nearly there!!
babypowder 1 week down 1 to go    bobbi and bobby-jo?? please tell.....
glitter girl all the best for tomorrow  
loopybud hiya mrs hows the sickness
lgs30 hows you now hun?
cate did you get your dresses?

hey to ladyhex, andreaj,shaz2, babyrocks,emak,sweetchilli,crazykate,kitty..... and all the rest sooooooooo many!!!!
lmkxx


----------



## shaz2

girls sorry but have to have a me me me me post...  ,

funny as it may be to that prat that i married but i am cryed out  , snoop had to go back to vets there now cause we heart rate is racing and still not coming round from anastetic, i am totaaly devastaed having to leave her in there...i couldnt talk to receptionist on way out with crying...how stupid am i


----------



## emak

Hey girls ,how are you all doing ? I got home last night and have been trying to catch up on all the craic but have to admit i gave up after about 10 pages  
BP how you hanging in there mrs...lovin the names !!
Sweetchili are you about to start tx soon at Origin You will have to fill me in on what you think.
Lia congrats on being PUPO
Molly are you testing soon Im sooooo lost with all the tx's at the moment ,what with being away 
Lisa how brill that your reflexoligst comes to the house ,think i would just have the pjs on me   
Girls a wee question ,hope someone might understand whats going on.I got my FSH tested last week on day 2 and got my results today they were 2.4 which seems low but last year when i got it done it was 8.9   there is such a big difference and then theres the fact that i didnt stim well during tx ,its all so confusing.
Had a brill time in London seen loads of the sights ,so glad we went We are for Origin in the morning ,anyone else there??
E xxx


----------



## lmk

aw pet so sorry to hear you wee pup.  hope is all ok with snoop she is at the right place pet   some vibes for snoop                                                    lmkxx


----------



## glitter girl

emak said:


> Girls a wee question ,hope someone might understand whats going on.I got my FSH tested last week on day 2 and got my results today they were 2.4 which seems low but last year when i got it done it was 8.9


Emak, according to Zita West's book, any FSH lever under 6 is an excellent result, very reassuring level.


----------



## emak

Thanks Glitter ,i was reading her book too and if it had of been my first fsh test i would be very happy with it ,its such a big difference my last test was 8.9 about 15 months ago  ,i honestly it would be sky high considering i didnt stim well to the gonal f ,just has me all confused ,glad im getting the amh test tomorrow at origin ,so then we will have a much better idea as to whats going to happen ,after the chat we had with the doc at my review i was expecting the worst ,just dont want to get myself too excited yet ,just hoping that theres not something more to it   Hope all goes well for e/c ?


----------



## Babypowder

well done Lia 2emmbies on board, hope the 2ww flys for you.

Shaz   for your wee pup,    she is ok.

Glitter, e/c tomorrow      for loads of wee eggies.

lmk, My DP's middle name is Robert-so hence Bobbi-he says whether its a boy or girl it will be named after him and if its twins, we're to add Jo  men!

Emak glad you enjoyed London and got your test results-looking good  

Molly777    hope your pain is just emmbies letting you know their there, its probably a boy-you know as they can be right pains   to and keep your chin up.

Loopyone im getting a strange BFP vibe comming from your direction      can't believe its only 2days to go.

Girls had the day from hell-thought it was over for me, (still not sure tbh) the logical side of my brain was saying-your only 7dpt and 10e/c, so its early-ish for af etc-but my god my body was saying completely different, the cramps I had today where bad, just like af when shes arriving-had myself in a right state, crying, temper going (and still is) MAJOR PMT symptons, swear though I was going to F*** DP out the window, listening to him rambling about his work-I could feel myself getting more and more mad  I know tx affects everyone different but I haven't came across anyone yet who was ready for murder in the 2ww  , yes they get cramps and d/r can send you a bit   and moody, but are moods in the 2ww common? trying to keep up the PMA but I feel my body is fighting my mind  I will pray tonight as always and put my socks on  but I have to say Im stuggling-apologies for being negative, took myself and pup away to see my mum in her caravan, to try and get my mind of things, she made my dinner  and we had a bit of retail therapy, so im trying!


----------



## molly777

aaaaaaaaaaah babypowder so sorry to hear your having a bad day....
hang in there hun and try and be positive, the 2ww is a nightmare.... your half way there BP and yes those drugs have a lot to answer for with your emotions, the just mess your head up totally, honestly BP see those pessaeries the give you cramps so chin up....  ok      

my sis rang and I cried my eyes out on the phone to her so told her all (she guessed I had done `ivf again) just the pain in side all day has been really getting to me,,, anyway as you said BP its maybe a good sign.... 

Shaz really sorry to hear about your wee puppy... hope he's ok  

emak glad you had a good time...

testing sunday 

 to all M777


----------



## Babypowder

Molly777, seems you and I have both had a day of it ,                                                                                                                    for both of us.

Going to go to bed,try and get some sleep.


----------



## lgs30

hi girls well i think things are calmin down felt tiny flutters tonite so am hope thats baby tuttles lettin me no shes grand my d/p is sick in bed when hes in bed hes defo sick god love him girls good luck what ever stage your at an thanks a million for caring an askin about me


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG LOOPYONE                     so happy for you hun 
hears to a happy and healthy 8.5 months ahead


----------



## molly777

loopyone,                delighted for you, have a healthy and very happy 8.5 mths ... you most be over the moon... take its easy lots of love M777


----------



## Babypowder

Well done Loopy-ha! knew you would, posted lastnight saying I had a feeling! got it from a couple of days ago!

You and DH must be over the moon, heres to a healty 8.5mnths ahead and the start for us N.Ireland girls.


----------



## Babypowder

Right Molly777 that leaves me and you-they say everything happens in threes-we're next!              .

Whoooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo great news today from all.


----------



## molly777

good things happens in threes so fingers, toes everything crossed for us two.... hope your feeling alot better today hun.... heading to accupunture
have a good day

Hugs M777


----------



## Babypowder

Loopy did you have any cramping etc? im not bad today but yesterday I was ready for my rope thought it was over beforw it had started  
Im hoping it was just them moving in


----------



## crazykate

OMG Loopyone you naughty girl      HUGE Congratulations mrs        

Lia - you are PUPO wooooooooohoooooooo lets hope the 2ww is not too stressful for you!

Emak - good luck today    

Babypowder -         hope you're feeling a little better today don't forget the drugs will mess with your bod too hun 

shaz - sorry to hear about your wee pup hope he's much better today


----------



## niceday1971

Congratulations Loopyone, Lets hope its the start of positive results this summer.


Lx


----------



## andreaj81

loopyone 
i knew you'd test early! lol im sure your over the moon!


----------



## lmk

CONGRATULATIONS Loppyone so happy for you and dh!!! take it easy girl and let him spoil you rotten!!

Emak how did you get on at origins?
Lgs so happy little un is ok!!
Liag congrats on being pupo!!   for your bf today.
Molly777 & babypowder   

As for me af arrived bang on the button so my golden ticket has been posted, let the fun begin!!!
lmk x


----------



## glitter girl

OMG Loopy, you wee sneak you, Im really over the moon for you hun               , thats the start of the bfp's for us girls, I just know it  .

Girls E.C was awful  , sore, much more painful than what I can remember from Origin last year, but the good news is I got *8 eggs*, which Im really happy with,  for good fertilisation results tomorrow


----------



## lmk

Glitter girl well done rest up and take it easy. i'll be      for them to keep dividing tonight.


----------



## Cate1976

Lia: Congrats on being PUPO.  and  for a BFP.

Molly777: Didn't have any pains during 2ww. Not sure what could be causing that, could be late implanter? Implantation can be anywhere between 5-11 days after ET if I remember right. Hope you're feeling happier today. 

Babypowder: Hope you're feeling better today. Love the names you have for your embies. Mine were named at ET. 

Emak: Glad you had a good time in London. Good news on the FSH result as well. Hope Origin goes well today.

Glitter: Sorry to hear that EC was painful.  that all 8 eggs fertilize.

Shaz: Hope Snoop is ok. I think that pets are part of the family.

lgs: Glad things are settling down for you. Hope DP gets better soon.

Loopyone: Fantastic news, so pleased you've got BFP. Hope to see you on bumps & Babies thread. I had a good feeling that you'd get BFP.

 and  for BFP's from Molly777, Babypowder and Lia.

lmk: Hope your tx goes well.

I had a good day in Belfast yesterday. Didn't get the dresses, lack of £££'s. Hoping to get them Monday though from New Look here in Omagh. Just having quiet day today catching up on FF and other websites. ******** is going to take ages, got loads of requests for stuff which I'm working my through.


----------



## weefluff

Oh loopyone I'm so pleased for you congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak how did today go ??


----------



## molly777

Imk, brillant, so you start this month... right!, good luck hun...

Glittergirl, well done, fab news bet your over the moon, hope your not too sore now...
hope its all good news for tomor  

Cate, Thanks for your help,   glad you had a good time in belfast..

Lia, hows you?

babypowder, hows you  

going out with one of my friends for the afternoon...

hugs to all M777


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter well done is 8 fab,      they do their thing and get jiggy tonight    
I found e/c really bad as you know, hot water bottle, and some painkillers are good, the thing aswell is, I think you feel more free to move aswell as the precious cargo is being looked after in the incubator, so give you a chance to relax. will be   for you .


----------



## lia.g

Will have to be quick as internet keeps loosing connection  

Massive congratulations to Loopy on her      Great news. Wishing you a healthy happy  8.5 months ahead  

Glitter - well done, 8 eggs is great       for good fertilisation tonight.  Rest up and all the best for et


----------



## emak

Hey girls ,how are you all doing?
Origin went well today ,i had my AMH tested and DH had to "give " a sample   .We go back in 2 weeks time for results and a consultation with the doc .Have no idea what cycle we will be getting started on ....sooner the better !! My a/f is due around the start of july so heres hoping its on that one .Big difference from the RFC waiting room ,music ,mags and coffee ohhhh and most importantly NO waiting we were actually seen 15 mins early  ,so all good so far !!!
We have had some fab news on FF so lets hope it continues


----------



## lia.g

Emma - glad today went well for you    Hope you get started soon


----------



## galaxy girl

Loopy huge congrats!!!!!!!!!          


Glitter - now I'm freaking out about EC -am not good with pain and didn't like the sound of only morphine being used - origin was sore enough - but at least I wasn't too aware during the actual procedure. Are you still very sore? 8 eggs is great.

emak - there is a big difference between rfc and origin isn't there. I think if your paying you may as well have nice surroundings!!


----------



## GemmaC

Loopyone -----fantastic news!!! I am sure your over the moon!   
Emma- thats great all went well for you today! Might try a bit up a bit early ourselves next week then and get taken earlier if possible. Not to long to wait either until your next appointment either. I wonder when we will get started.......


----------



## emak

Gemma C that is the million dollar question WHEN Next app on 26th June so hopefully on next cycle,is your app at 9am also?


----------



## apparition

Hi ALL
CONGRATULATIONS Loopone   

and babypowder and molly hang in there        

great news glittergirl    

Only one more day until I'm off on holiday for 2 whole weeks  
DH, MH (Elie) and me touring. 
Told we are on the August list - how quickly do the first appointments come out with your letter? Worried they will want me while i'm away!!

Hopefully with the power of a dongle I shall be able to keep track but don't mind me if it quiet this side.
I'll be thinking of you all.

Love to all 
Apps


----------



## shaz2

ohhh emma i hope yer startin on yer next one with me...the way it was supposed to be....lol..that rhymed....awww how sad am i...

well ladies thank use all for asking after wee snoop she is home now still not at herself but alot brighter...so hope she is on her wee paws in next few days...xx


----------



## glitter girl

galaxy girl said:


> Glitter - now I'm freaking out about EC -am not good with pain and didn't like the sound of only morphine being used - origin was sore enough - but at least I wasn't too aware during the actual procedure. Are you still very sore? 8 eggs is great.


Galaxy, dont be worrying hun as everyone reacts differently and I bet you will be fine. TBH I didnt like the pain relief RFC used, it made me feel uneasy but the gas and air helped a lot. Also it didnt take very long for the whole procedure, I had Dr Gillian Williamson who was so so lovely and so were the nursing staff, I know I havn't had too many positive things to say about RFC but honestly the nursing staff are an absolute credit. I did feel weak in the afternoon but nothing a few hours sleep and a few paracetomal hasnt sorted out. Im just relieved to have that part over because I was panicking big time about it   .


----------



## emak

Girls to those of you who have had e/c in Origin ,whats the craic with the pain relief there ....is it "better" than the rfc


----------



## KITTY1231

evening ladies

hope you are all well congrats to loopy on your bfp
sorry i havent been on but it hasnt been the best of weeks
see prof mcclure on tuesday and he couldnt give us any answers why i didnt get any eggs  he has refer us to the origin clinic to get an amh test done  for any ladies who were asking the amh test is not available on the nhs and it is only done at the origin clinic at a cost of £85 I would rather pay the money now than the same thing happen again he e mailed them and said that i should hear from them soon and to contact him when i get the test done
i asked him the question had he any idea what happen and his answer was that the overies may have packed in but we will cross that bridge when we come to it
took af today so thats this round finished all done

for all you who have been thinking on me and dh thanks your thoughts are very much appreciated   and  to everyone


----------



## Babyrocks

[fly]Loopy one CONGRATULATIONS                    [/fly]


----------



## Mamabud

Where do I start......??

Lia - congrats on being PUPO - 2 embies that's fantastic.  I hope that you are resting up

Loopyone - BFP - fantastic - congratulations to you and ur dh.  Did you have any symptoms?

Molly777 - nearly there!  How are u feeling?

Babypowder - one week to go - good luck

Imak - I'm delighted that you're af came on schedule, won't be long now till the fun begins - I'm so pleased for you

Shaz, hope that your pup is ok

Glitter girl - 8 eggs - fantastic -     that they keep dividing and you get some frosties too

Galaxy girl - I found egg collection bearable, not at all as bad as I'd imagined, so please don't stress

Apparition enjoy ur holiday

Emak - I hope that you get started asap.  Your results look promising

Well Imak and I just had a lovely evening.  We started off with pizza, then went to Portstewart for a big ice cream sundae!!  Shamefull or what, but hey the scenery was beautifull!!  L


----------



## Ladyhex

First thing ...... loppyond on your               

Molly777 ...hope you didnt test early like that loopyone       for your BFP
glitter ...that was great getting 8 eggies     for them to get jiggy to night  
Babypowder it will be your next mrs     for your BFP
lia.g ...2 on board thats fantastic congrats one being 
kitty glad you are keeping ok hun   
shaz your poor we puppy hope she gets better soon    
apps jope you and DH have a good holiday 
emak ...glad all went well today 
lmk your on the TX wagon on !!!  
loopybud hows you feeling ?

Well girls they have found the papers, so heres hoping i pass lol   
heres to a good run of BFP


----------



## glitter girl

emak said:


> Girls to those of you who have had e/c in Origin ,whats the craic with the pain relief there ....is it "better" than the rfc


Emak, it's much "better" at Origin. For instance at Origin you are not fully aware of what is going on, like a floating feeling ( v.nice) although you can hear voices in the background, I came round when they were doing my left side and felt a slight pinch, but nothing drastic, next thing I knew they were callling out how many eggs I had and it was all over . What made me nervous yesturday at RFC was the whole build up to it while the nurses were getting prepared, I didnt like the effect the Morphine had on me, but thats just me personally and everyone reacts differently. One thing I will say in RFC'S favour is that the nursing staff are excellent, so very very nice to me yesturday.


----------



## molly777

hey just short post to let you know its didn't work out for us  this time... AF arrived this morning, knew the were coming since wednesday with the pain on my side.... Gutted and so annoyed as don't know whats wrong.... But chin up  not giving up.. thanks everyone for all your wishes over the past few wks and Babypowder I want to hear good news from you RIGHT and you too lia.g


----------



## lia.g

Awh Molly so sorry it didn't work out for you this time     Good to hear you're not giving up on your dream!  Take care


----------



## IGWIN79

Aww molly so sorry hun         for you and DH 
Oh i wish i could grab ya and give you a hug  
Hang in there hun , like liag said it good your not giving up on your dream


----------



## apparition

Lots of love to you Molly -           

be gentle on yourself and take time to accept this loss. 

Be NOT ashamed of the feelings you have for letting them out will help you to cleanse for your next go.

We will all be here to get you through. and don't give up that dream!!

  
Love  and  
Apps


----------



## glitter girl

Molly   , so sorry hun, its so difficult


----------



## lmk

molly so sorri for you and dh. we're here if you need us big      to u both. xx


----------



## glitter girl

Just phoned RFC, 5 out of my 8 eggs were fertilised  , Transfer at 10.30am on Sunday


----------



## molly777

Thanks girls

Glitter girls brillant news all the best for sunday hun, thinking of you


----------



## glitter girl

Molly, thankyou so much, that really means a lot to me


----------



## IGWIN79

Glittergirl that great all the best of luck for sun hun !!!!!! bet your delighted


----------



## andreaj81

molly im so sorry it wasn't your time honey. i really don't know what to say. you n dh take care of yourselves n we're here when you need us. glad you sound positive, you sound like such a lovely person xx    

glitter well done 5 out of 8! thats fab   hopefully they keep dividing n on sunday they can snuggle in nice n tight to mummy xxxxx

hows everyone else?

bp and lia how you feeling? bp any symptoms yet? i have everything crossed for you both

only 4 more sleeps til i start stimms! woohoo


----------



## lmk

thats brill news GG congrats hun all the best for sun    lm


----------



## Babypowder

Molly777, just saw your post I am truley gutted for you, I can't believe, take care of yourself and DH       its just not fair .


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter well done eggies and super sperm                              for e/t on Sunday .


----------



## lia.g

Glitter thats fabulous news.  Best of luck for transfer on sunday   

Andrea I'm fine thanks.  So much more relaxed this time round. Have had so much going on with my friends mums funeral yesterday and my other BF is home from tenerife at the minute so meeting her for lunch today    Going to go back to work on Monday I think.
How's you?  Can't believe you're starting stimms already.  Seems to have flown in


----------



## emak

Molly      so so sorry hun ,as loopy has said there are no words ,you take care of yourself    Its just so unfair !!

Glitter great news from you doll   ,bet you canny wait to be PUPO    

Kitty hope you are feeling ok ,considering all that has happened .At least when you get the amh test things will be clearer for you then   ,are you joining Shaz and me for coffee and cake(s) 

BP when is your otd? It cant be too far off now? Keeping everything crossed for you.
Right im away heading into town.Chat later
E  xx


----------



## crazykate

Awwwwww Molly I'm sure you're devastated - huge big cyber hug coming your way      

Glitter - good luck for Sunday


----------



## Mamabud

Molly, I'm thinking of you and dh - I hope that you are ok considering.  Stay strong    

Glitter girl - 5 fertilised is fantastic.  Not long now till u'll be PUPO

Hope everyone else is ok?  I'm very tired to-night.  I had a very stressfull day at work - the last thing I need but hey I can't change it.  I intend to have a very early night!  Working Sat and Sun


----------



## shaz2

molly im so so sorry it didnt work this time round for you hunny, im sure you and dh are totally devasted, but please dont give up keep hold of yer dream and pray next time round will be your turn.. we are all here for you..look after yerself hun...xx


----------



## lmk

loopybud sorry you had a bad day   want me to sort them out for ye   ! how did the presentation go? take it easy hun and get dh to spoil you rotten and get you some goodies to munch in bed!


----------



## Mamabud

Imak - yes please - I'll wait till u start sniffing to sort them out lol!  The presentation was grand - felt a bit rare on my own in the assembly hall, but it was ok.  Got my picture taken so will be in the local papers again soon.  The photographers even knew my name - that's bad isn't it!!  Going to sign off now, hoping to be in bed for 8!  That's how tired I am!


----------



## lmk

no bother when i start sniffin i'll sort out a few people lol!!!!  sweet dreams hun and i'll catch up with you over the weekend x


----------



## Cate1976

Molly777: So sorry you got BFN.  and  for you and DH. Hope you're able to find out what's wrong.

Glitter: Brilliant news, hope ET goes well for you on Sunday. I agree with you that the nurses in RFC are lovely. 

Emak: Glad you got on well at Origin.

Kitty: Hope the AMH test gives you the answers you need.

Shaz: Glad Snoop is home, hope she makes a quick recovery.

Galaxy: Everyone is different and I was possibly very lucky in that I was fine during and after EC. When I mentioned that it was beginning to hurt, she topped up the morphine. I do have a fairly high pain threshold which probably helped. I had my EC in the morning and was at my Theology class in the evening. 

Ladyhex: Glad your papers have turned up.

Apparition: Enjoy your holiday. To give you some idea of timescale, my letter of offer arrived on 3rd October, bloods were on the 16th, pre tx appointment was on 7th November 2 days before I started d/r.

Loopybud: Sorry you've had a stressful day. Hope tomorrow is better for you.

Not much from me, just a quiet weekend. Had risk assessment at work today whch went really well. Most of the things it covered were common sense. There's a couple of things which might have to be worked around later on but going to deal with them as they arise and there's a couple which are going to be tricky but am confident that a solution can be found to all of them.

To those starting tx soon, I found the mood swings most difficult to cope with. Doing reprographics in the school kept me busy though.


----------



## Sue30

JUst wanted to say

Molly777 -   sorry to hear about your BFN - you sound like you have a really strong spirit, I wish you all the best for what ever you decide to do next

Loopyone - congratulations . 

Glitter - well done on your fertilisation, huge hurdle over - good luck on Sunday!

Babypowder - have everything crossed for you ...  

Lia - congratulations on being PUPO

Hello to everyone else .. especially those D/r or stimming and those who are like me .. just playing the waiting game!

Sorry, I haven't been on much .. with being back to work full-time this week and trying to get in some training for the Lisburn 10k on Wed, I find when I get home at night, I'm totally shattered - can keep up with the thread at work, but can't post due to network restrictions! But,I'm still thinking about everyone XOX


----------



## lmk

sue well done you on doin the 10k run. i couldn't!!!!

glitter all the best for tomorrow   

hey to all just a quickie from me catch up soon with you all xx


----------



## shaz2

anyone seen the news today about the couple who had a mixed race child after some kind of mix up in the RFC?...Scary or what??


----------



## emak

Aye Shaz ,my Mum is just off the phone to tell me ,its on the itv teletext     Hows the back mrs?


----------



## shaz2

emak sorry had no cred de text ye back its not bad the day thank god cause it got really bad last nite...hi thats bit scary with the rfc!!!   ...god love that poor couple what they must have been going through...what ye up to tonight then mrs??...xx


----------



## emak

Heres a link for the story in the paper
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1192717/Why-I-dark-daddy-The-white-couple-mixed-race-children-IVF-blunder.html

Shaz have just went to tesco and bought 2 bottles of cava (i will just pretend its champers) and some strawberries YUMMY.What about you?


----------



## shaz2

thinking maybe da vinics or something!!! while unsure what to do...lol...must check out that link now...x


----------



## emak

Ohhh Da Vincis ,possibly be jammed packed as usual....full of out of towners ,its always good craic though for a wee boogie.ENJOY yourself !!


----------



## shaz2

yeah i dont no what to do...im so undecided the nite!!!   ...x


----------



## molly777

thanks again girls you have all been so kind, rang origin so meeting on the 6th July to see what we can do different next time... but really thanks you have all been great...

babypowder....was that you that gave me all those bubbles     thanks hun and hope your keeping well, thinking of you...

Glittergirl all the best for tomor lots   and  

Lia hope your hanging in there...

Andrea think your starting stim on monday... at last   good luck and  

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well

hugs M777


----------



## Ladyhex

seen this on the internet this morning 
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20090614/tuk-ivf-blunder-couple-left-devastated-6323e80.html


----------



## andreaj81

morning girlies

glitter good luck today    it goes well

lia n bp how you both keeping? bp any symptoms yet? not long now til testing          i hope you both get the bfp you deserve

sue 10k good lord! lol i'd never be able to manage that! hope it goes well for you

molly good to see you back on, hope it goes well when you go back to origin n they can give you some answers   thanks for thinking of me yeah i start stimms on tues

girlies   any of you ladies with endo...did stimms aggrivate your symptoms? just wondering if i should expect it 2 be quite sore?!


----------



## Ladyhex

Molly777 im so sorry hun that it didnt work this time     

glitter good luck for this morning 
babypowder not long now how many more sleeps 

loopyone hows you feeling 
loopybud sorry you had a stressful day at work   

sue good luck with training for the lisburn 10k ...noway could i run that   
shaz what about your wee dog snoop ?

lmk please be my friend when you start sniffin   
kitty hows you feeling 

cate hows the twinnies doing 
apps heres hoping your letter comes before you go on hols

emak did you enjoy london ?

hows all the other girls doing , sweetchili, andrea, tearful, lgs, liag, mollycat, crazykate, jomag, appletree , sunbeam, babyrock, qnu, quond, weefluff,


----------



## glitter girl

Well Im now officially *PUPO* , Grades 6b + 7b, wish they were better but hey beggars cant be choosers,  they make it


----------



## lia.g

Andrea - I found I was quite sore during stimms.  Had a lot of twinges in the ovary area but then I did get OHSS so can't tell if it was the endometriosis or not.

Molly I'm doing fine thanks.  Today is the 1st day since transfer that I haven't had to go somewhere so its nice just to sit and chill.  Absolutely no symptoms.  Feel normal (well as normal as I ever was  )
Hope you're keeping ok?  

Glitter - congratulations on being PUPO.  Hope they snuggle in nice and tightly now  

Bp - how you doing?  When do you test?  

Hi to everyone else

Lia xo


----------



## glitter girl

Lia, what is your official test date? Mine is 28 June


----------



## lia.g

Glitter my OTD is 24th June.  Its flying in this time round.  Are you taking any time off work?  I took the 2 weeks off last time but have decided to go back to work tomorrow this time round.


----------



## Babypowder

Hey girls,

Just letting you all know, it doesn't seem it was ment to be-started spotting yesterday, which I thought and   might have been implantation, so in a panic did a test (clearblue digital) it came up positive 1-2wks, but then this morn the bleeding has gotten heavier and darker-did another test and result was the same, so eneded up phoning RFC nurse said it would seem implantation had started but I am now losing the emmbies-thats why the results are comming up, but the blood is too heavy and dark for anything else.

I am 10dpt, and bang on for AF(the exact date), I am to continue, gel, re test, and keep in contact with nurse. But in my heart I know its over.

BP.


----------



## Ladyhex

glitter congrats on being


----------



## Ladyhex

glitter congrats on being


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry for the double post girls my computer is playing up big time


----------



## Ladyhex

babypowder keep thinking positive hun


----------



## andreaj81

babypowder try n keep positive honey, i really hope the nurse is wrong and that your embies are still snuggling in and thats what causing the spotting     i hope your bfp stays and keeps getting stronger


----------



## lmk

hi ladies... thunder is crazy i'm a little  . had a yummie sunday dinner ate till i'm busted, but want my pudding....double chocolate cake starwberries and cream mmmmmmmmm!! today isdvd day and a big fleecy blanket snuggled into dh my idea of bliss!

Glitter Girl congrats on being PUPO hun take it easy  
Babypowder rest up girl       
Lia well done you on going back to work, i know i couldn't!   
Molly777 it was me who gave you the bubbles, thought it went well with your name and hoped it would give you a little smile  !
Ladyhex i love all you guy's wouldn't do nothing to harm you lovelies, but if any1 says hurtful things or does anything bad to any of you i'll be there in a blink  ! (only when i'm sniffin i'm a *****)!
loopybud any cheeky beggers today at work?? how you feeling?
hi every1 else   

catch with you all later xx


----------



## emak

BP im keeping everything crossed for you hun ,  that its your wee embies just snuggling in for the next 9 months


----------



## molly777

babypowder, just read your post there hun   hang in there hun and please god its not all over for you yet... you got a positive just keep thinking of that ok , and take it easy for the day, feet up and get that lovely DP to take loads of care of you... will be   for you....

Imk thank you so much, yes you did put a big smile on my face        

Hugs M777


----------



## Babypowder

thanks girls, DP has gone to get me more tests, though im flowing now and have needed a pad . will see what tomorrow brings,      it stops.


----------



## Ladyhex

babypowder        your tests keep saying BFP


----------



## glitter girl

B.P, Im really not trying to give you false hope but Ive read posts were some women have bled from early on and still went on to have a healthy pregnancy, Im no expert but the fact that you are getting a positive on the test surely has to be a good sign


----------



## glitter girl

Lia, Im not too far behind you then hun , Im dreading this damn 2ww, It was a head wrecking session last time I went through treatment


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi all

All the very best of luck to Glitter Girl & Lia.g on the dreaded 2ww.  Hope you both get the BFP's you deserve.  Just keep busy & hopefully you won't go too insane!

Babypowder - thinking of you.  You're getting positive tests which is good & I know MANY women on here pre testing & early days BFP who bled a lot & were fine.  It isn't always the END.  In fact I bled at 6wks & was a mess fearing another m/c & it was twins!  SO PLEASE TRY TO STAY POSITIVE & REST UP. 
I have everything crossed for you at this anxious time.

Take care of yourself & make sure DH pampers you BIG TIME

Hugs
Sharon
xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Babypowder, thinking of you and hoping your tests stay positive. It's a roller coaster , but it's not over for you yet hons. Would you think of going to RMH for a beta HCG test to see if it is rising?
brx


----------



## andreaj81

babypowder i wish i could reach in n give you a huge hug!   i really hope it stops honey n you get another +ve 2moro my thoughts are with you n dp xx


----------



## Sue30

Babypowder ...  .. what a rough 24 hours you have had ...  that the stick remains a BFP .. 

Glitter .. congrats on being PUPO .. those gradings are great 

*Hello* to all you other lovely ladies ..


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder how you holding up hun


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder only seen your post there now havent been on in a couple of days

Sorry to here you having abad time hun ,i hope it like the rest of the girls said there is alot of women that bleed and still get a bfp  ,hang in there sending loads of hugs to you and DH  will be thinking about you !!!!
       for yous


----------



## IGWIN79

Glitter 
CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING



yum yum they look like jellybeens
now i want some sweets lol

Sunbeam how are you hun ?


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli just reading your signature and you start drugs on the 28 june and EC booked for 28 July, that could be a good sign


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex
Oh lets hope so lol     i never even noticed that both on the 28     
i cant wait till i start , but then all the moaning will start to and i will be putting everyone heads away     
What you been up to missus ? love the sperm you can do it thingy lol
any idea when you will be starting ?

Still thinking about you babypowder


----------



## Ladyhex

fingers crossed it is an omen     ....it wont be long coming round for you mrs roll on 28th woohoo
hoping my letter will be here soon, they said it should be here by the 15th june.  Not puttin my wages on it   

sure am thinking about her, its a good sign that the test is showing 1-2 weeks 
BP keep positive hun


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex      i was saying to babypowder that i was still thinking about her      your right that its a good sign that she got  a positive result to start with , hoping and praying it works out for her !!!

Hope it does come on the 15 june ,its not nice when they say it will be here , and  then it doesnt will keep my fingers crossed for you hun , well have to go to work so speak soon xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls,

Thanks for all the   and  , took another test this morn, still saying Pregnant 1-2weeks , I am still bleeding and its quite heavy and dark like AF blood (sorry tmi) but im pulling my hair out here. Im going to see what the morn brings if its another pos+ or bleeding has changed defo going to Royal for a beta.

Babyrocks if its ok to ask when you bled was it 'normal' just most of the bleeding people talk about is light and almost fresh.

Hope you gals are well, sorry for no personals, will ya's keep         for me.

BP.


----------



## andreaj81

bp im glad it was still +ve this morning. im praying so hard for the bleeding to stop. i think the blood test would be a good idea, to try n get some peace of mind for you both. stay strong honey n keep lying flat xxxx


----------



## glitter girl

B.P, Glad tests are still coming up positive, I thought dark blood was better than bright red? I think you are right to go up to RFC hun, you will be away in the head worrying all day. We are all thinking of you and saying plenty of   . Let us know how things go, we are all here for you


----------



## molly777

Hi Babypowder have been thinking of you hun... my heart goes out to you, its really hard time for you at the moment, when everything  is so uncertain it just wrecks your head big time, TG your still getting a positive... I am     for you hun... take its easy and lots of big hugs to you 

Love M777


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi baby powder mine was dark brown exactly like I would have  when AF starts. It went on for 3 days (sorry everyone TMI!) 
When is your official test date?


----------



## andreaj81

anybody up at origin 2moro? we're up at 10.45


----------



## crazykate

Oh Babypowder you're head must be wrecked hun.....are you going to the RFC for a Beta         

Ladyhex did your envelope arrive ??

Hello all you loverly ladies xxxxx


----------



## lmk

Babypowder sending you lots of                                                                                                                  lmkxx


----------



## shaz2

Bp, just wanted to let you know im thinking away about you and   ing away for you, after suffering 14 miscarriages i know how hard it can be, my bleeds were normally bright in colour and i had sever pain so just stay positive hun and keep the chin up...xxx


----------



## Sue30

BP ...   ..   for the bleeding to stop and for you to enjoy your BFP  ... I know what you are going through .. XOX


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls, 

Didn't bother with BETA af  came in full force, no-way of stopping bleeding now-was trying to defy gravity! Will test everyday (otd which is Thurs), DP wants me to stop testing-but need to see for myself in black and white until then I cling to the hope that after  5digital clearblues saying pos+ something might be still there.

Hope all you girls are well   and love to all. BP and DP.


----------



## Mamabud

Babypowder, how are you now?  I really hope that the bleeding subsides and that your test remains positive.  It must be so stressfull for you.

Glitter, I had only one grade b minus embryo, and I got my positive, so don't be stressing out over the grading.  They say that if an egg is about to split is can look a bit uneven, and less like a text book example.    for a BFP.

Lia - I had no symptoms at all till 9 days after transfer.  I felt so normal the first week it was scary - I really hope this is your time.

Imak - work was ok.  I told them u would sort anyone out annoying me, and hey presto it worked lol!  Hope u got on ok at work after a week off.

Hello to everyone else - hope ur all ok.  Louise


----------



## shaz2

----------------------------------------------------------
Hi girls,

me again with a me me me post ill apologise now b4hand    

For the first time in 6 years ive been reduced to tears about someone telling me their pregnant!! Im so annoyed with myself cause i normally wouldnt feel this way honestly i never really have, ,  but today my neighbour who was one of my oldest best friends till fall out few years ago told me she is expecting her 3 child and i went to pieces, i cant believe i feel this way, im cryed out and just cant stop. i feel my hearts breaking and theres nothing i can do..


----------



## IGWIN79

Bp hang in there hun     that you keep getting positive results   

Shaz sorry to here your having a bad time , i cry everytime someone tells me they are expecting , even when people tell me they are trying i get all upset , but you know what its normal hun you have every right to get upset , like i say its better out than in 
hope you fell better soon


----------



## lmk

Hi All  , the sun has gone and the mist is really heavy over the sea  , i was enjoying sittin outside!

loopy bud i'm glad they have listened   , i was off today had dh gran at hospital then had a day of spring cleaning!  back to work tomorrow  .  hows the sicky feeling? what day are u off this week?

shaz2   
babypowder   

Lmkxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Shaz, I know how it feels. You've every right to cry. You've been through so much hons. Life sometimes feels ill divided when others have it so easy no matter go happy you are for them. 
Thinking of you x


----------



## Ladyhex

babypowder, thinking about you hun


----------



## lia.g

BP -     thinking of you

Loopybud - I was back at work today and feel totally normal.  At times I completely forgot I'd had the transfer   Not sure if its a good thing or not!

Shaz - sorry to hear you've had a bad day.  Its ok and perfectly natural to cry at the news of a pregnancy, I'm sure we've all done it  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## glitter girl

lia.g said:


> BP -   thinking of you
> 
> - I was back at work today and feel totally normal. At times I completely forgot I'd had the transfer  Not sure if its a good thing or not.


lia, im feel exactly the same, strange as it seems but for a few moments earlier i actually forgot that Id had transfer yesturday , my mum reckons that I shouldnt obsess about this treatment but thats easier said than done as we all well know


----------



## lia.g

Glitter - I totally obsessed last time round, took the 2 weeks off work and spent the time worrying myself sick so I've decided just to get on with things as normal this time and try to be as positive as possible.  Time will tell I guess!


----------



## lmk

shaz love the picture of wee snoop!!!

lia wish i had your determination on going back to work during 2ww, but my job is so demanding and i have to sit all day and deal face to face, jul aug and sept really busy months for us. proud of you  .


----------



## JK32

BP thinking and praying for you that all is not lost    

Shaz i can totally sympathise with you!! So far I have kind of coped ok with pregnancy announcements, though my SIL who knows all about our treatment etc told me she was going to try for No.3 and i was so angry!!     I don't know why.. I kind of thought it wasnt fair that she shoudl even consider this when i am having problems, but have to keep telling myself, life goes on. I know that at the minute I have basically put my life on hold for this treatment which is probably silly! have a good cry and get it out fo your system, by tomorrow you will be able to cope with anything  

Lia.g and Glitter lots of        for you both. fair play to you for going back to work Lia (not sure if you ar eback at work Glitter) i dont know what i'll do yet, had considered taking coouple of days of and try and work the rest cos i would go mental at home thinking about 2ww (if i get that far  )

Hoping everyone else is keeping well. Some   for u all.
Jk xxx


----------



## Well wishing lurker

Message to BP

BP I am a lurker on board and never post but I just want to share my experience. I conceived (naturally) and got a BFP the day before my AF was due. I was delighted obviously. The next morning I tested again and it was completely negative, no sign of anything. The day after that I had AF. The reason I mention this is that I can't understand how you would b getting BFPs if you you were not still pregnant. Mine disappeared even before AF so I think you could be just one of these women who bleed in spite of pregnancy. I really don't want to give you false hope but the pregnancy hormone must be present to make that line appear. And it would be gone _before_ a bleed arrived if my experince is anything to go by. Good luck kid, thinking of you. (PS - I got another BFP the next month in case you were wondering).


----------



## louise09

Hi every1

Ive bin browsing this site for the past week, just thought id say hi. We were told in May about having to be referred for IVF due to my DP low sperm count and motility.  Have been so depressed about the whole situation for a few weeks after being told this as we thought that me having endometriosis and having the lap to remove this in march was our only prob and that we would be able to conceive pretty soon after this. 

Reading all ur posts has made me realise that im not the only 1 feeling this way, and also not the only 1 breaking down everytime some1 in work or family members tell me they are pregnant, and it has really helped me come to terms with things a bit better. 

I have an app very soon with origin as i just couldnt wait 2yrs for nhs! Both my referals were sent at end of may but i have not received anything from RFC, do they send a letter to say that they have received my referal or do i not hear nething at all unless I ring?

Thanks for reading my little rant! Good luck to all of u, chat soon
xxx


----------



## lmk

hi louise and welcome! for what i can remember we were refered to rfc heard back in a few months by post for our consultation meeting, there we were advised we were on the nhs and private list, in all our nhs go came up 1st after 15/16 months. (please someone correct me if i'm wrong its been so long!!)

I hope you have a speedy start whatever clinic you choose goodluck to you and dh  

wellwishing lurker your words for bp are very reassuring  


lmk xx


----------



## emak

Hi BP been thinking away about you today      hang in there pet ,take care of yourself  
Molly777 how you doing ?   
Louise welcome to FF ,i hope you find this site as supportive and comforting as i have had over the past couple of years ,all the girls are wonderful and i can honestly say that i have met some real friends through it 
Hi well  wishing lurker ,what a lovely message to BP ,you should come on board "full time" 
Hi to Glitter and Lia on the 2ww ohhhhh how i am dreading it !!!
Sweetchilli see you are starting tx soon at Origin YIPEEEEE
Andrea how far into tx are you?
Crazykate did you get the conservatory finished....what about furniture ,i need some new stuff for mines but dont want to be spending loads ...any tips?
Lisa have you had your preplanning app yet?
Loopybud have u got morning sickness?
Hi to all the rest of you chicks?
Back to work today for me after a week off   god i wish i was rich and didnt have to work   .Booked myself in for acupunture tomorrow night with a lady who comes highly recommened so this will be my first time since my bfn ,im really looking forward to it as i found it really relaxing before just what i need after a stressful day at work 
Right im away to bed
E  xx


----------



## lmk

emak no schedule yet but working out dates from last tx should start sniffin 2nd july (the ***** kicks in beware you have been warned)!! .  enjoy accupuncture hun u will be mellow for next round lol! when do you think you'll be starting? i'm back to work tomorrow after being off since 6th june want to be rich too!! sweet dreams  

shaz  how are you now hun?  
lmkxx


----------



## Ladyhex

evening ladies hows everyone doing this fine evening  



emak said:


> Hi well wishing lurker ,what a lovely message to BP ,you should come on board "full time"


i second what emak has said 
welcome to the mad house louise    

molly777 hows you keeping hun
lia.g and glitter hows you both finding the 2ww ?

loopybud what about you this fine monday lol what about the sickness
emak hows you keeping , back to work   oh to be rich   
loopyone has it hit you yet that you have got your BFP , you have one hundle over now just the wait til the scan  
lmk i think they are going with the 12 -14 months now from the date you sign the forms .....would i be right in saying this girls 
shaz so sorry you were having a bad day , its hard at times and a good cry helps. the bosses wee daughter was in today and she is beautiful , but just seeing her was heart breaking ( i know i have my DD but the longing for another is hard at times ) i could have just ate her lol

hello to everybody else


----------



## sparklyme

Louise welcome on board  blew you some bubbles for luck


----------



## molly777

babypowder, hope your handing in there hun....   don't give up yet, get those red socks back on  

emak, i'm grand thanks   what about you? when do you start?  LOTTO keeping doing it me thinks 

Andrea, good luck tomor hun, once you get the first over you'll fly through it honest, its way easier than the sniff.... thinking of you tomor  

Glitter and lia, how are you both?  

Imk best of luck back to work, its not easy going back.... how are you keeping?

Shaz, sorry to hear you had a bad day   but you need a big cry sometimes  

Ladyhex... thanks for asking I'm grand, hows you?

Well wishing lucker, lovely to hear from you, come on board more, really lovely lovely girls on here so caring and kind....

loopybud and loopyone how are you both keeping? hope all is going really well for you both  

Hi Louise, good luck at Origin, i was there and there lovely all the staff and doctors.... 

thinking of you all girls and sorry i haven't mentioned everyone but hope your all doing really well

Hugs M777

lots of           to everyone


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone  

Emak yeah i cant wait to start 
When you staring hun ??

 louise and well wishing lucker ... yous should come on more often i would be lost with all these crazy chicks     OJOJ 
we have good craic , and it really helps to talk to people that know what you are going through, any questions or if you need a good moan were always here 
All the best of luck for you tx

Shaz... i left you a message earlier and as soon as i left the house i was told my sister in law is pregant lol i got a wee bit up set to   hope you are feeling better soon
Liag and glitter hows the 2ww going ??

BP      

Ladyhex any sign yet , hope they dont keep you waiting to long 

Molly and andrea how are yous ?

Imk      at you saying you are starting to sniff and then the ***** appears , think that will prob be me to   

Loopyone and loopybud how are you both keeping ??

BIG hi to sunbeam  

Hi to crazykate, cate, sparkle,galaxy, appletree,jk32, babyrocks,sue and shoppingqueen sorry if i forgot anyone


----------



## Babypowder

Morn girls,

Im going for beta today-do you get your results there and then? Tested pos again this morn(twice), so phoned the RFC (as they said keep in contact) got a rather matter of fact nurse-who told me im living in fantasy-the bleeding is too heavy and the pos+ results are more then likey caused by the drugs-i.e the otriville Booster-I said I took that booster 30th May and lots of girls test a couple of days early so does that mean their tests are wrong too? My otd is Thurs this is Tues and so why is only my body giving out false pos+ and not the other girls when we all took same drugs?

Answer-because your bleeding their not. well she might aswell reached through my chest and pulled my heart out, I know they can't get personal and sugar coat things and she prob knows more about the drugs and has taken more phone calls than i'd ever know but that hurt.

Thanks for all your messages it means so much to me and DP I will be back on later to thank each of you .


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi BP, good luck . To answer your question regarding beta HCG. You will need to insist you get it back on the same day and ask that the bloods go marked as urgent to the lab. Just say you're really really anxious and need the result today because they'll leave getting back to you with the result for ever if you don't insist. Beta HcG test takes about an hour to perform in the lab but the blood samples can sit around until 6pm before they're collected from the ward  and then the test would npt be done until tomorrow with standard bloods so make sure you insist they go as urgent so they're collected quickly and sent round to the lab as priority. 
Good luckxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glitter girl

B.P,

Thinking of you this morning . Im sorry that nurse sounded a bit harsh towards you, I know they do have to be matter of fact but even the tone of voice they use can make all the difference .

Some good advice there from Babyrocks, I really do hope things go your way hun,


----------



## Mamabud

Welcome Louise09.  I was in the same boat as you.  We knew that I had PCOS and went to our local hospital hoping to be prescripted Clomid, only to be told that my DH sperm count was so low, there would be no point in trying.  We then were referred to the RFC for ICSI.  It is such a rollercoaster, and hence the reason this board is excellent for support and advice.  Welcome.

Well wishing lurker - how nice for you to share your story.  Are u pg at the moment, or have you had ur baby?  Feel free to join.

Ladyhex and Emak, I'm not too bad.  Felt quite nauseous yesterday at work but then I was up from five thirty.  I'm off to-day and had a well earned lie in, and have been feeling fine to-day.  Thanks for asking.

lia and Glitter - normal is fine!

BP - good luck with the bloods

Molly777 how are u keeping?  What is ur next plan of attack?

Loopyone are u keeping ok?

Louise


----------



## shaz2

hey ladies,

welcome lurker and louise, hope use find as much information and support on here as i have over the years..xx

bp, thinking away about you, hope you get the answers you need today, i also would 2nd what babyrocks has said as we alays had to insisit on getting the tests sent straight off. im thinking away about you today...xxx      

thank you to all use girls for your words of support yesterday, feeling alot better today so thank use all..xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is well.

Glitter and Lia     

Shaz sorry you where upset yesterday, we all know how you feel, so take comfort that your not alone  the world is so ill divid, why can some people have 5kids and heres us desperate for one . one day wee will all have our miracles, we can never give up.

Well wishing lurker  thanks so much for your encouragement and taking the time to post-it ment so much to have support at this rollercoaster time, I live in hope that I might still have a chance, congrats on your pg, hope you are well.  

Well I went to Royal Maternity for bloods-they wouldn't do them, seems I am living in hope but thats about it-saw a lovely midwife who then asked the DR to speak to me, Dr said was too early to do beta (levels wouldn't read true because of fertility drugs), scan wouldn't show anything (which I agree with) so I am to test on Thurs as normal and hope it says pos+ if it does im to post letter to RFC and wait on scan, then treat myself as pg.
Got the impression from DR that test wont be saying that, they did another while I was up pos+ again, but she is confident its the drugs making it pos+, again I asked why do other girls that test early not get told its drugs? They are congratulated-but again their not bleeding.
so we will see what Thurs brings, I will be glad not to be testing tomorrow tbh I have tested everyday from Friday   Thurs will be nerve wrecking but at least i'll have an answer. My blood pressure is through the roof DR was concerned-is it any wonder  so im to chill out!

If anything I hope my experience will help others-help them not to test early if anything  right glitter and Lia        big time-take it from me its not worth the heartache, though all I was trying to do was make sure bleeding = negative. But I ended up putting myself and DP through hell, clinging to those pg tests.

Hope everyone is well, thanks for the endless support-I did try speaking to my friend but shes clueless-asking me was I having morning sickness or showing in the belly area  I thought thank god for FF cause unless you've been there you just don't get it.


----------



## molly777

hi babypowder I have been thinking a praying for you hun, I'm sorry to hear the way the nurse was this morning, sometimes they can come accross so harsh and really the just don't understand what your mind is like and how senitive you are feeling and really what you wanted was just a wee hug and some reasurrance... take it easy hun and I will be thinking of you on thurs when you test again.... 
Lots of hugs and take it easy

M777


----------



## shaz2

hi babypowder, im sorry you didnt get the answers you needed today, just try and calm yerself down a bit now till thursday i no its easier said than done cause i would be up to higg doe myself as well, but for your own sake and yer dh try and chill till thursday, i hope and pray you get the right outcome chick i really really do..xxxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Thanx shaz and Molly  , im just relaxing now doing a couple of washes-getting them out i the nice sun .


----------



## glitter girl

B.P,   ,It's not over yet hun     , I will be saying a wee prayer for you and DH, You have both been through so much these last few days  .

Thanks for the advice, I can assure you that I wont be testing early, Ive seen what you have been through hun, not nice at all  . All we can do now is wait and hope ( story of our lives, eh! )


----------



## Sue30

hey BP   - that is such a tough day you've had today!! I've been there at the Royal Maternity whilst bleeding (from a natural BFP) .. and its hard, so I know how you feel! I'm sorry they couldn't answer your prayers and give you a definite answer .... roll on Thur .. lots of   and  !!!


----------



## yellazippy

Just wanted to pop on quickly to pass on my     to BP


----------



## Lesley08

Me too -  BP what a time you are having huni     take care.

Lesley xx


----------



## andreaj81

bp sorry your havin such a hard time sweetie i really hope thur gives you the answer to your prayers! i can't even imagine what you n dp must be feeling     im still praying for you both xxx glad to see your using the serenity prayer, its got me thru a few tough times

glitter n lia how you both goin? lia when do you test? 

molly777 thanks for remembering about my appt today   how you keeping missus? 

well i started stimms today   everything was how it should be on the scan   up for our next scan next tues, 23rd. we're getting there!


----------



## lia.g

Bp - thinking about you huni    Can't imagine just how awful a time you've been having but you're in my thoughts and prayers. And don't worry, like glitter, I have no intention of testing early!

Thanks to everyone for their kinds thoughts.  Tomorrow I'll be half way through the 2ww and still feel completely normal!  I have to say work has been a godsend.  Finding this time so much easier due to being kept occupied.

Andrea - congrats on starting stimms


----------



## molly777

hiya loodybud, well we are meeting doc in Origin on the 6th july, have a list of questions to ask (god love him he is going to love us   )
we seem to get to the same stage all the time regardless of our egg quality, just fustrating as i know everyone on this site knows that feeling ... just not giving up me or hubbie, and he's been the best over the last few years, TG for my DH .... any advise is always welcome    one of my sister suggested going to the states ... anyway thanks for asking Loopybud and hope you keeping well, when do you have your first scan? 

lol M777


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hi BP

I'm so sorry you've such anxiety & that the nurse was so dispassionate & cold.  They seem to forget just how emotional we are understandably.  To me it sounds positive as tests still showing BFP & maybe implantation bleeding a bit later than norm.  It's a cliche but true - it isn't over til its over & atm you've heaps of BFP tests so pls try to relax (know impossible) & do as little as possible.

Good luck for Thurs - have all x for you

Take care
S
xx


----------



## crazykate

Babypowder       for you and dh.  You are so true with what you say..........unless you've been there you are clueless. perhaps the IF nurses at the Royal should have a "day in the life" experience they may then have a little more compassion when they are having to deal with those of us who are having such a hard time.  Anyhow thinking of you both all the time I can't get you out of my head     

Hi louise and wellwishing lurker - please join in your comments and experiences are as valuable as anyones    

Andrea    well done on reaching stimms Mrs not long to go now     

 molly777, loopyone, loopybud, sue, shoppingqueen, lesley, ladyhex, sweetchilli, mandy, lia, glittergirl, galaxy and everyone else

The conservatory is very nearly done the boss is coming out to do one of those snagging lists tomorrow with DH (god help him    (the boss man that is)).  I have picked a suit at riteprice it has a dark brown base with oatmeal seat cushions and blue and brown stripey and plain cushions, sort of hard to explain some of them, anyway they make up the back. I undercoated the door at the downstairs loo last night and by the time I'd finished I looked like I'd jumped in the bucket of paint    I'm going to paint it a very light yellow - soft sunlight to be exact.  My head is turned for the conservatory itself omg how many different shades of brown are there     I'm going to do one of the main walls the blue of the cushions on my suite when it eventually gets here and the rest a brown when I decide which shade exactly      DH's dad doing all the electrical sockets for me in brushed steel. and I got huge big porcelain floor tiles in a beigey colour for the floor and they can't go down for another few weeks..........well at least i can make a mess while I'm painting and not have to worry about getting it spilled on the tiles     

Emak the sales rep who came out about the conservatory told us not to get the wicker furniture stuff cos after a year or so you can feel the wicker through the cushions and it's not very comfy..........apparently!!

Well here I'd best be off hope I haven't bored anyone with all my conservatory chat but with no tx or letter for me at the mo that's all I have to talk about      - I'm soooooooo sad getting    

DH needs my puter to go fix a motor now  

Wishing you all well  

Crazykate xxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Molly777, my scan is Friday.  I can't wait.  I hope that you get the answers you need at Origins.

Andrea - started stims already.  That's fantastic.  Not long now till you'll be PUPO! 

Bp- good luck on Thursday      

Shaz - glad ur feeling better to-day

Crazykate, I'm glad that your conservatory is coming on.  Sounds lovely!


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls,

Just jumping on quickley as I am now banned from the computer-due to my High blood pressure  have been told to rest and tbh Im wrecked think i've been living on my nerves, tonight I feel like I could sleep for ever.

Im now   at just how many tests i've done-I never expected this and definatley didn't want it! When I started bleeding, as far as I was concerned it was game over-I was comming on to post-then I phoned the RFC and nurse said hang in, you've maybe lost one emmbie, then the hoping and praying starts-you hear so many miracle stories, roll on Thurs.

Crazykate  and was lol at your painting im the same and yes how many shades of brown are there  I like the Toasted Almond shade by Dulux or crown-can't remember  its nice with blue, you'll not know yourself, being all posh with a conseratory!

Shopping queen   and hope you are well.

 everyone else-right best go im getting a look  .


----------



## Ladyhex

BP         thinking about you 
crazykate ...glad you are nearly finished with the conservatory   
loopybud im sure you are really excellent about friday  
shaz hows you feeling to day hun 

hello to all the other girls


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies how are we all


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder:  ,  , and  for you and DH. I really do hope you get a BFP on Thursday. Bleeds are scary but don't always mean it's over. Try to rest as much as possible. I'm sure that all the trigger shot is out of your system 10/11 days after doing it. I lasted out till 3 days before OTD to avoid any chance of false + due to the trigger.

Shaz2: Think we've all found pg announcements hard at times. Glad you're feeling better today though.

Glitter and Lia: Hope the 2ww isn't dragging for you.  and  for BFP's from both of you.

CrazyKate: Glad the conservatory is nearly finished, the colours sound lovely.

molly777: Hope you get some answers from Origin.

Andrea: Glad you've started stimms. Not long now to EC. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Squirrel24

BP - thinking of you and hoping your +ve stays with you - just rest up and try and take it easy - lots of people bleed so praying that all is not over for you - my last ivf was the same when I rang they were so abrupt and curt at RFC - it actually made whole thing worse - as someone said previously your hormones would drop significantly first before you would have AF so cling on to any hope you might have of a good outcome- take care xxxx

Molly - hope you doing ok - thinking about you

Shaz - even now after my IVF has worked I still feel funny when I hear someone is pregnant - i know it seems strange but when youve spent the best part of 8 years waiting for something to happen its very hard just to accept that for some people its so very easy and even unwanted sometimes - so I don't think I'll ever feel comfortable with news like this.  I am jus trying to rebuild me relationship with my older sister who i cut myslef off from after she had two preganancies even tho we were married on same day - I felt my life was on hold and just passing me by but I have now am learning to smile again and be me again and can face prams & bumps in supermarket and not run away from them - even now writing this I feel like crying because it seems too good to be true.  

Glittergirl & Lia - good luck for 2ww girls - keep youself busy but take it easy. -No hoovering or hanging out washing etc. feet up & relax.

Hi to everyone else - have been reading all the posts and keeping up to date with everyone and thinkg of you all - everyday.

Pip


----------



## galaxy girl

BP - so sorry to here about all the diffs you ve been having. Am so suprised Royal said it could still be trigger....

I am praying and praying for you for Thursday.

Hope everyone else is OK . 

i still keep forgetting to take the spray on time... I can't get the hang of the 4 sprays thing at all.


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all 

Just wanted to add on to what Squirrel says, even though i have Lauren now, i still get this real funny feeling in my stomach when i hear of other pregnancy news, i think anyone with fertility issues you feel a big recentful of others getting pregnancy what seems so easily.  Must be partly because i would love more children and don't get me wrong i am more than happy to have my little miracle but treatment will be our way to another child............

Babypowder thinking of you, hope thing work out for you... 

Missyx


----------



## jooles

hi everyone 

once again ive only been lurking on this board but have got some test results back and afraid to google them ( you know the horror stories you can read    )) and wondering if anybody could give me a good website to check or if any of you could give me any info as i know you will tell me the truth and if they are good or bad  

ok so..........................FSH is 0.6u/l
LH is <0.2 u/l
prolactin level is 479 mU/L
serum progesterone is 18.6
serum oestradiol is 795 pmol/l

i would appreciate any advice!!

BP keeping everything crossed and hope thursday brings the news you want to hear    

jules


----------



## weeoonagh

Hi there,

Sorry no personals yet, everytime I seem to get a grip on who's who and whats what , work gets in the road and I don't get back for a bit.....and boy can you all chat   So I'm starting over again and hopefully I'll get up to speed with you all soon.  But let me say Congrats to all those with BFP'S, Good Luck to those who's tx is underway, and   to everyone who is on this IF journey

I've posted a couple of times before for bits of advice, so firstly thanks to all of you who've helped out in the past.  And also a big thanks to the girls (and guys) I met at the Craigavon meeting in May, I took your advice and went private for the review appointment with Dr Traub, so as the 1st June 09 Hubby and I are now on the NHS waiting list.

Hubby and I have been chatting so we are now considering going private and after lots of research we have the forms for ARGC, so we're off to see the GP in the morning about getting them completed and get the millions of blood tests started.

Looking forward to attempting to keep up with you all


----------



## louise09

hi every1

thanks for all ur comments, u r all a lovely bunch and i know u wil be a big help through my tx. ne1 who has been to origin, how long after the pre consultation app did u start ur tx?

Im reading ur comments bout nose sprays etc and dont really have ne idea what its all about but no doubt will find out all these things very soon!

Also was reading some info about single embryo transferr, how do they determin whether to transferr 1 or 2? It just doesnt seem right that they could only transferr 1 as surely we would all have a bit more hope knowing we had a better chance with 2?

The novena starts here in Belfast 2moro, i will be going everyday to pray for a miracle, I will be praying for u all also.

Take care every1
xxx


----------



## Well wishing lurker

Hello again to BP and everyone else. To be honest I don't feel I really have a place here and don't want to impinge on anyone's pain or distress in any way. I have no fertility issues and have 2 beautiful healthy children. However I have 3 very close friends who are all at some stage or other on the IVF road. They don't know each other as they're from different parts of my life. However it leaves me in the strange position of listening but having no knowledge or experience of what they're going through although I am learning a huge amount from this site. I cannot begin to imagine how dreadful it is to want something so desperately and not be able to do anything to make it happen.

I was reading about some of you getting a strange feeling in your stomach when you hear of someone else's pregnancy well, so do I! It's jealousy for me. I love the wonder of it all and the feeling that this is their moment to cherish.

BP I have my fingers and toes all crossed for you. It's an anxious time. I found this on a web search in case it's of any use: 
_
If you had an hCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) shot and want to take a home pregnancy test, you must keep this in mind. Approximately one half of drug is removed each 28 hours and so for accurate results you should wait at least 12 days and preferably 14 days from an hCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) injection to be confident that a qualitative test is giving a reliable answer. If you test too soon after an hCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) shot, you might get a false positive. Most doctors recommend that you wait 14 days after a 10,000 IU injection, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection, or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection. _


----------



## IGWIN79

Louise i am at origins  i had my first app i think in march and then had second app april then they told me all the drugs i was going to take and told me i couldnt start the next month cause they were so busy so i start on the 28th of this month 
it depends on how busy they are some people are started the next month i was just unlucky that they were so busy 
they are all lovely at origins and you are treated very well its well worth the money , i think 
when is you first app ??
As for the embryo tranfer they told me that if they get a really good grade egg they will only put one back, but if you get lower grades they will put two back 
i would rather have two put back to give me a better chance , but hey theres alot of girls who have got a BFP with only one 

Babypowder ... look after yourself hun  

Jooles sorry havent got a clue about results , but i am sure it wont be long till one of the girls gives you the answers

Hi lurker   ....I think its good that you can come on this site and learn about what your friends are going through , many people have not got a clue what stress and pain infertility can cause they dont understand the pain we all go through , more people should do what your doing !!!!


Missy i know what you mean i have two great kids but its that longing for another , i know i am blessed to have them 

Andrea wooooo hoooo  started the stimms  not long now hun !!!

Liag and glitter hope you are keeping well 

Crazykate ... your conserveitory (sorry cant spell)  sound lovley , i have a dark chooclate brown in my sitting room i **** myself when i started to put it on but it looked really well when it was finished

Big hello to everyone esle hope yous are all well


----------



## lmk

just a quickie from me tonight!!

bp wishing you all the best for thurs hun you're in my thoughts     
andrea well done on starting stimm nearly there hun!!
shaz glad you're feelin better 2day hun!
jooles have no idea but someone on here will sorri  
louise 1st attempt is normally single,as for 2nd attempt 2 can be put back (if you have them i'm a member of "TOE" team one egg!!) different cases for individuals, SET doesnt come into place until 2010 offically... read this on the SET board very useful.
ladyhex hows you hun?
hi lgs30!
GG and Lia   
hey to all so tired sweet dreams to all 
lmk xx


----------



## MISSY97

hey

sweetchilli know what you mean, blessed to have her.  I start tx on 24th of this month, not far away from you....

Lurker your right about the feeling of jealousy think that could be the feeling...

Missy xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Good luck BP for 2moro

S
xx


----------



## Mamabud

Just a quick post to say hello to everyone.  

Lgs30 how are u, u are very quiet on the boards these days.

Imak - not long now till u start down regulating, 

Bp - good luck to-morrow

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Babypowder

HI everyone 

Lia and Glitter how ya's holding up? Keep busy and im sure it will fly, im  away for both of you.

Andrea your stimming now is that right? it'll be all go from now, It feels like your waiting forever, but after that final scan-blink and before you know it your at OTD.

Lots of you starting soon, I will be following the progress    

GIRLS RANT COMMING UP-HOPE YOU DON'T MIND-IM SO ANGRY TODAY-IS THAT NORMAL?
Im pi$$ed off somewhat that the drugs are taking so long to leave my system-maybe its because im overwight  theres more to process  but think the Dr's right i've been getting false pos+ which is pants.

There is no ryhme or reason as to why IF tx works for some, im passed caring today, will test tomorrow because I have to, but I already know the outcome-think the anger is setting-are ya's getting that vibe  
I have looked up loans to see what im looking at for my next round-£5grand over 3years payment seems ok to manage, but I will be going with Origins, wouldn't give my money to the RFC after the way that nurse spoke to me, and will be telling the Consultant that at review.

Also the nurses need to be consistant with the info they gave out-my 1st call, nurse said hang in-was told cramps can be a side effect and trigger should have left-then 2nd call im told 'living in a fantasy' as drugs wouldn't leave system yet so pos+ is false 
But again I will get consultant to confirm why 17 days later trigger was still in my system.

Im dreading phoning work-as im not going back straight away, want a week or two to grieve and get my bloody house cleaned as I haven't lifted a finger since E/C in fear I might over-do anything 
I swear my mum has to now go and tell about (seriously) 20 people-including the hairdresser that im not pg, I told her not to say anything-but she can't hold her own water, im so mad I could cry, if she opens her chirper the next time I swear , also the small fortune she has spent on clothes, blankets, bottles-will no doubt be handed out to my 2 pg cousins, while I watch them nurse their babies with my stuff-not that I had mum warned not to buy anything-but again she didn't listen.

They can have it though I don't want any of it kept-'just in case'

God that was a lot   cheers for listening-id have been lost without you girls throughout tx, but these last days have shown me what a kind and caring group you all are  the posts I have read mostly through  at just how much support you've shown me, and while my next tx will be a while away, I want to continue supporting those I've gotten to know.


----------



## lgs30

hey girls not in while form for sayin much with the wee baby who was killed the house fire just lived over the road its awful


----------



## glitter girl

B.P,   to you hun, as I said yesturday it aint over yet until you do that test tomorrow, Im still   for you   

Lgs30, Im so sorry to hear about that wee baby who was burned in the fire, that is really heartbreaking


----------



## Jomag

Hey girls, it's a long time since I posted on here, maybe some of you will remember me?!  I went through my last chance at FET in May but 2 days before transfer I was told that none of my last four embies had survived the thaw.  The shock of that was dreadful and it took DH and I some time to get our heads around it.  8 months of treatment practically back to back, almost £7k paid out to Origin, and I didnt even get the chance to get my embryos back.  However, I have now pulled myself together and am feeling much better.  It is not until you get all those drugs out of your system and allow some time to pass before you realise how sore this IVF process is on you!

Babypowder - You were a constant support to me on this thread and for some reason your name suddenly popped into my head today and i just wanted to come on and see how far you were on in your treatment.  Be honoured, because I have not been able to come on here for ages!  Anyway, I cant believe it is your test date tomorrow because you just seemed to be waiting forever to get this far.  I see from your last post that you are bleeding but are being mentally tortured now by all these positive tests.  How awful that must be for you, it is so cruel!

I can't figure out how the drugs would still be in your system from May and I have never heard of anyone still getting a positive result after a proper bleed.  I so hope that the hospital is wrong and that these are not false positives for you, and I think the nurse who told you that you were 'living in fantasy land' needs to learn a little bit of understanding and respect for this very painful and difficult process.  What an ignorant, silly auld bag she is!!

I will pop on here one more time tomorrow to check how you get on with your official test, and I will be keeping you in my prayers tonight.  You sound like a lovely person and are so ready to help everyone else on here, it would be such a shame if this didnt work out for you.

Chat tomorrow

Jo


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder:  and  for you and DH. I can understand where you're coming from with your 2 cousins being pg. My cousin got married 2 weeks after DH and I and his wife was pg within 3 months. Didn't bother me at the time as it wasn't until early 05 that I began to suspect DH and I might have a problem. I'm really sorry that your Mum has told so many people and bought stuff. As for the trigger shot, I read somewhere on FF that 1000 iu leaves your system every 24 hours so I really don't think the trigger would still be in your system when you started doing pg tests. I really don't want to get your hopes up but it is possible that both embies implanted but that you've lost one. If that is the case then grieve for the one you've lost.

lgs: Didn't know about the baby killed in the house fire, heartbreaking.

Welcome to all the newbies and welcome back to weeoonagh and well wishing lurker.

Jomag: Good to hear from you again. Glad you're feeling happier.

Jooles: I don't know what your results mean, am sure someone will though.

I've found pg announcements hard at times, I've always been pleased for my friends/family making the announcement but have then wondered when it would be me. I came close but never got to the point of feeling jealous. Don't feel bad about feeling jealous though, it's only natural.


----------



## andreaj81

hi ladies

bp just wanted to wish you luck for 2moro xx i hope all goes well sweetie   

jomag of course we remember you! im so glad your feeling better and coping better with things. good to see you again  

glitter n lia hope your 2ww is flying in   lia glad work is taking your mind of things

hope everyone else is well


----------



## crazykate

Hi everyone....

bl**dy hell can't remember what I was going to say now..........and I'm not even a "FF druggie" at the mo    must be the old age bit kicking in  

babypowder - you're in my thoughts hun, I think jomag summed up better what I was trying to say last night  

Jomag nice to see you back mrs    

oh yes........got it now Jooles I think there is somewhere on the board which gives you a hand working out FSH levels and stuff I'll have a look around for you!!!

Glitter and lia how you ladies holding up 

Ladyhex I'm going out with DH and the dog tonight.......if you see me don't pass me by this time     

Kate xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Jomag ...great to see you back hun , and glad to here you are felling better  !! and i totally agree with every word you said about babypowder , ya nearly made me cry  :

Babypowder .... wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow hun    


Missy... that great i will have a   buddie 

andrea hows you hun ??

Lgs... just heard it on the news poor wee pet , my heart goes out to them all 

Girls i have been thinking to much latley one of my good friend just had her second go at ivf and they lost there we beanie again , i am so sad for them it breaks my heart to see her like this and i know i cant say any thing to make her feel better , and she is not in a good way , when i seen her i thought am i going to be able to cope with this because i am not very good at coping with things like that , if i have argument with my friends i am in pieces    , i know it sounds silly and it may never happen to me    i need a hobbie to take my mind of things   

big hi to everyone else 
and to everyone on the 2wws hope oyus are all keeping ok


----------



## crazykate

here you go Jooles - this might help you may have to scroll down a few replies to find the info but it is there 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164896.0

sweetchilli - perhaps you should both have a good ole cry together and get it out of your systems you will both feel better for it and you will have the level of understanding of what she's going through that no-one else around her will have


----------



## lmk

babypowder   for you tomorrow  
lgs that was so sad to hear of the wee one god love the family, hope you are well  
loopybud all the best for fri  . txt me and let me know how all goes, maybe meet for a cuppa? no schedule yet should be any day now  
crazykate wish i lived near you all would love to meet up with you all but you're too far away!!
welcome back jomag  
sweetchilli god love your friend it's so hard especially when your going thru tx, be there for her  
andrea hows it going?
emak how was accupuncture??
GG and lia hope u are well   
hey to all away for my tea


----------



## molly777

babypowder all the best tomor hun, thinking of you  

Glittergirl and lia, hows the 2ww going?  I really hope your both keeping well ,  lots of   and   that you'll both have a BFP at the end 

Jomag, good to hear from you? yes the drugs definately mess you body and head up...

Well Andrea how are you? how are you finding the injections?, i'm sure your flying through it, you were great with the spray even when it was 100 degrees....   thinking of you and wishing you all the very best...

Igs, just hear about wee baby so sad, hope your ok hun  

Loopybud, best of luck friday, bet your all excited....

Imak and emak, when do you both start?

Shaz hows you?

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well

hugs M777


----------



## Babypowder

Jomag said:


> Be honoured, because I have not been able to come on here for ages! Anyway, I cant believe it is your test date tomorrow
> I will pop on here one more time tomorrow to check how you get on with your official test, and I will be keeping you in my prayers tonight. You sound like a lovely person and are so ready to help everyone else on here, it would be such a shame if this didnt work out for you.


Jomag, I am honoured  can't believe you came on to post  you had me  I read your post to DP-he said 'she thinks your lovely?' 'she doesn't know you'   I know he was joking, think we're at that stage to hide the nerves we're making jokes.
Thanks for your  and  it means so much, I hope and trust you are feeling better and life is getting a bit easier for you and your DH. Take care. xxx


----------



## jooles

hi all

crazykate thanks for that link    its defo answered a few questions and made things a wee bit better to understand 

bp sending you  and dp   and   for tomoro 

hi to everyone else and hope everyone doing ok today  

jules x


----------



## Squirrel24

Just want to wish BP good luck for tomoro - have been thinking bout you & your DH all night.  Take care we're all thinking of you tonight.

xx Pip


----------



## weefluff

Babypowder just want to know that I'm thinking and praying for you x


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder:  ,  and  for tomorrow. Thinking of you and DH.


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning ladies 

Babypowder wishing you all the best for this morning, when you test


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls 

Well news is im no further on-bleeding seems to have stopped  and Im still testing pos+ I phoned RFC and spoke to a really nice nurse  she said its too early too tell, and doesn't want to start BETA as their closed on SAT so couldn't be repeated, so again 2 possibilitys-

1; Implantation had started but then lost emmbies-which would give out the preg hormones, basically just like anyone who has had an early m/c-hormones will stay around for a while.

2; Is I may be pg, with a slow grower or unfortunatley not a viable pg.

She said its DEFINATELY not trigger and was very annoyed that I was told this-even if my body was slower at ridding itself of trigger the last would have been out 48hrs ago-so least thats something 

So have to retest on Monday with an 'ordinary' hpt as she doesn't like the digitals-she said if im up to it I could test on Sat and compare the strenght of the line with Mondays, if its pos+ fill in form and they will bring me in for a scan-but am to be aware that it may not be viable .

So im as confused as ever-she also said something about a tx bleed  didn't understand what she ment, but time will tell  

She was very nice, took her time and was in no rush, she had a lovely manner aswell. But the one thing not one of them has every said is that bleeding-be it heavy or ortherwise happens in early pg-we know it can, even from this board but they don't seem to have seen to many cases-as she was surprised I bled then ot a pos+
They seem to take bleeing as a neg.

Just out of curiosity anyone who has used the clearblue-how many weeks did it say on OTD  .

 to everyone, going back to bed for a while and thanks again for all the support .


----------



## Babyrocks

Hope it's good news in a few days BP. Good luck hons xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glitter girl

B.P, What a time your having hun , Im glad you are still testing positive   and that the bleeding seems to have ceased ,It's in Gods hand now , Get plenty of rest hun, Im sure you are completly exhausted


----------



## Jomag

BabyP - I don't know, this all sounds quite positive to me.. but it must be excrutiating to be in your shoes right now!!  We all dream of getting that big line shining up at us from the pee stick, but you dont expect to get the excitement snatched away from you so quickly!  If I were you I would be testing every hour, surely the fact you have stopped bleeding and still showing positive is good news??  

I'm signing out now, for some reason I feel really out of it reading all these posts because I have no idea when my NHS tx will come up - it could be into next year for all I know now.  It is so frustrating.

I will check in again quickly to see how you are and hope to see a big BFP flashing away with your name beside it   

To all the other girls - good luck to you all.  You have all come so far since I was last checking into this thread last month.  I hope there are lots of positive stories from you all next time I check in.

Take care

Jo x


----------



## yellazippy

BP my thoughts and prayers are with you    You`ve had such a tough time of it,rest up and take it easy honey


----------



## lia.g

Bp - just popped on quickly to let you know I'm thinking about you.  This must be so difficult. I hope you get an answer soon and I really am praying its positive news


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks girls  

Loopy know what you mean about wanting to 'see' pg  I have used 2 FR the 1st time I tested-got a fient line,then moved onto the digital as they where supposed to be better-so used the other one think it was Mon just to see and the line was stronger-but at that point they where telling me it was drugs 

I also used the hospital one-thought I saw a line-but wasn't til they tested me at RM I realised they actually give out a plus  I said that day to dr-I didn't get that the last time-but she knows best  and didn't seem to care.

I know sue30-had similar-though its not on her signiture-she had a Bio Chemical pg-do you's remember? she stared bleeding and all the clinic would say was keep testing-she did and unfortunatley  she finally saw her neg after a handful of pos+.

There a laugh aswell-we've spent a small fortune on pg tests-then they say keep testing-at like a tenner a go 

Anyway-hope everyone is well, will be back on later for some personals .

2ww hang in there im          for good news after this palava


----------



## Babypowder

Thats sounds good Loopy,one not too far from where I live.

Glitter mrs how you getting on? I have good vibes for you this time round   this is the one  , the 2ww is a nightmare, but as long as you keep your mind busy, I redecorated the house mentally  though had to try hard not to picture the nursery , they say activity is fine so long as it doesn't increase your heart-rate or leave you breathless-think thata good guide.

2ww would be good at Christmas you could sit and write all your cards-though June is a tad early 

Hope your feeling alright-don't want to ask you any questions as I think it can make you read into your symptons or worry about signs.
 to you.

Lia how you getting on? I feel exactly the same way about you    -you had a good lining straight away this time-and I bet those two are snuggling in-ordering the sky tv etc for the next 9mnths  again don't want to ask any questions as I think it can make you worry, but hope you are well  .

Jomag, I know your finding it hard to come onto the board  I can PM you if you want 

Andrea hows the jabs?   nearly there 

Crazykate, cate, sweetchilli, loopybud, lgs, sue30, ladyhex, weefluff, squirrel, babyrocks, yella, Jooles, lmk, molly777,lesley and anyone I forgotten an extra   for you, thanx girls for your support last couple of days-what a nightmare


----------



## glitter girl

LoopyOne said:


> BP~ first response double pack are 2 for 1 in superdrug at the min, so 4 for a tenner, and good quality


Good to know that Loopy ( *FOR FUTURE REFERENCE OF COURSE * )


----------



## glitter girl

Ack B.P, Your'e so considerate asking others how they are in the middle of your own worries . Im doing good, going out for a bit later with my sister, it will be the first Ive left this house from Sunday ( feel like Im escaping from a prison ) and Im sure it will do me the world of good  . Be back on later for a wee catch up with you all  . Lia, hope your doing ok, Im thinking of you hun


----------



## shaz2

hey b.p ive been thinking away about you and praying for you. I really hope you get the good news you so truly deserve afetr all you have went through..  ...rest up and take care..xx       

loopyone 


glitter girl said:


> LoopyOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> BP~ first response double pack are 2 for 1 in superdrug at the min, so 4 for a tenner, and good quality
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know that Loopy ( *FOR FUTURE REFERENCE OF COURSE * )
Click to expand...

same here as well....lol...xx


----------



## crazykate

Hiya girls 

Babypowder - what a roller coaster you're on mrs and one you can't seem to get off at the moment either    i hope it all turns out the best possible way.........with a BFP of course  

Glitter - enjoy your afternoon out. my mum was a godsend during 2ww she came and took me out every day!


----------



## andreaj81

bp sorry you still don't hve any answers, but im glad it was still +ve. i have no iea what your going thru. as one of the other girls said, im sure your exhausted!   you n dp continue to be in my thoughts

lia n glitter im also thinking about you both hoping for bfp's for you both   not long to go now 

hows the ladies who are d/r? we haven't heard much from you! hope your not having too many side effects  

thaks to everyone for asking how im getting on. it means a lot to know that your thinking of me!   im on day3 of my stimms now. feeling good, i had hoped that the hot flushes would have eased by now but im still my own heating system! lol  


hope everyone else is good


----------



## shoppingqueen

B.P I'm so glad the bleeding has stopped but sorry you still a wait  -  so tough for you both & mentally exhusting.  BUT as I said before it aint over til its over & you still testing + - that's the place to be in rather than a dam -

RFC staff don't know it all - there are EXCEPTIONS & on this board & the other I use more there are plenty.  A friend was told after her failed tx she'd never conceive & at the very review she ws told that she was pregnant - she's 2 kids now!

Keep the Faith
Thinking of you

Sharon
xx


----------



## lgs30

hi every one 
BP-my heart goes out to you i no how worryin it can be but as long as your gettin +++thats the main thing chin up    
As for me girls the stretchin pains are some crack think this   is takin a hand out of me   but i dont mind.
Lia an glitter good luck the   can be a killer 
 to all the rest of the girls hope your all well


----------



## Babyrocks

Hi all. Just thought I would give you a wee update
Just had my 18 week anomalies scan reviewing all major organs. All looked ok. Low lying placenta at the minute but have time for it to move up. X x x hi to everyone


----------



## emak

BP      OMG you have been through so much the past few days and still no def answer ,your wee head must be fried ,i do think it is a positive thing though that you are still testing positive so hang in hun.

Babyrocks glad your scan went well im sure you are soooooo relieved mrs


----------



## Sue30

... shopping queen .. you made me smile ... before I came upon this whole IF thing myself .. I knew two couples who had IF for various reason, with both of them being told they would never conceive .. and guess what .. both of them did .... so there are lots of positive stories out there .. we just have to believe that it can happen to one of us!

BP - I am still getting really positive vibe .. I am totally convinced you are as they say 'up the duff' - I don't know, I can't put my finger on it, but just feel that no bleeding on OTD and +ve test ..... is a good sign!   for +ve test on Sat & Mon!! I have totally been where you are, being told to retest 3 days apart - but just because it didn't work out for me, DOESN'T mean it won't work out for you!

Lia and Glitter - hows the 2ww going ...   for BFP for both of you!

Loopybud .. did you have your scan today??

Jomag - hope I didn't miss you .. lovely to hear from you .. roll on our   at RFC ..  

Andrea - is your EC coming up soon .. lots and lots of luck .. 

Hey there - to all those the middle of treatement .. I think quite a few are starting DR over the next few weeks so that is exciting .. plenty of     for you all

Hey there to all those soon to be yummy mummy's - love to hear from you all and how you are keeping  

And lastly - hey to all the 'waiting (not so) patiently' girls  

Oh yes ,, and the lurkers ..


----------



## galaxy girl

BP - glad to hear that tests are still positive.!!

I finished my first bottle of spray today and thought that was wierd - its only been 12 days Checked the schedule and I have been taking double the dose - one spray up each nostril which I did in my IUI. Am feeling like the biggest idiot. Have to phone the royal tomorrow and hope they give me more spray - it doesn't seem to have affected me to much - though I am much scattier than usual and very tired.  Hope it hasent affected things to much - AF has shown up today only 2 days late.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi 

Babyrocks   great news about your scan  

Lgs was   at your we one kicking up a riot in there.

Shopping Queen-your right this IF is so unpredictable-so pleased for your friend-love it when we prove the medical world wrong 

Crazykate-you summed my feelings up perfect-me and DP feel like we're on a rollercaster...........er and we want to get off now please  

Started bleeding again-went to sleep to try and ignor it , so i'm not testing Sat at the stage we're what will be will be-I will keep praying, and maybe hoke out my red socks again, Who knows maybe my magic bean is holding its own in there   I would say if the bleeding continues its not right as my usual af would have tailed off by now or at least be heading that way .
But as Glitter says its out of my hands and into the big mans.

Hope veryone is well .


----------



## lmk

hey ladies, whats with our weather? i'm soooooooo sleeeeeeppppyyyyyyyy

babypowder will be   for you an dh over the weekend.  your poor head must be done in  
Galaxy Girl oops  !! god love love you think of the flushes etc! (if that was me i'd be put away)!
Loopybud all the best for your scan tommorow honey 
2ww GG and lia   
babyrocks glad the scan went well!

hey to every1 else
lmkxx


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: Sorry to hear bleeding has started up again. Rest as much as you can. I'm  for good news from you in 3 days time. I've not heard of a tx bleed either.

Lia & Glitter:  and  for BFP's from both of you.

Babyrocks: Glad your scan went well, hope your placenta moves up.

shoppingqueen: Good point about RFC not knowing everything, nurse told me when I had scan after the bleed at 5+5 that it's debatable whether resting during/after a bleed does any good or delays the inevitable. IMO hard as it can be, bleed = rest as much as poss until at least 48 hours after bleed has stopped. I think that there are cases which don't 'fit the book' and RFC staff can only give what the books say. Thing is there are people who's bodies won't respond the way they should, sometimes sadly things don't work out but there are cases where things do work out. Hope that makes sense.

Andrea: Can't remember how long it was after starting stimms that the side effects from d/r went. Week at the most possible couple days sooner.

Jomag: Hope you don't have to wait too much longer for your tx.

Nothing new from me apart from first ante natal appointment in Strabane on Monday went well. Anomoly scan is in about 6 weeks.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## glitter girl

Galaxygirl, think your'e as bad as me, blame the drugs, it always works  

B.P, still thinking of you and saying lots of     

Went shopping to Debenhams earlier ( all you shopaholics, great sale on by the way ) and now I feel totally exhausted , bed early tonight for me  . It was nice though to get out of the house for a while 

Hi to everyone, couldn't possibly remember all the names, at this stage my brain is like mush


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder as crazykate was saying its one hell of a rollcoaster ride hun for you and DH at the mo........

Lia and Glitter          when are you both testing ?

babyrocks glad your scan went well  
crazykate i was in stitches when i read what you said about taking the dog for a walk      
andrea glad your finding stimms not to bad 
galaxy you druggie   

hope everybody is keeping ok


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Bp - try and take it easy at the weekend, and all the best for ur test at the start of the week.  Ur head must be fried - all these emotions are so draining      

Babyrocks, I'm glad the baby is developing as it should be.  It must be so re-assuring to see it in the scans

Lgs - I hope ur not too sore - well worth the pain for the end result.

Imak - ur on for coffee, we'll sort a day next week

Sue my scan is tomorrow, at 8am.  I'll then be straight into work, so it'll be to-morrow evening before I'm able to get back onto FF

Hi to everyone else who I haven't mentioned, hope ur all doing well.


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud Good luck for the scan tomorrow hun


----------



## molly777

sorry I'm only getting on now, really buissy in work at moment... everyone wants things done... 

BP, oh hun your having such a nightmare, its the not knowing that most be doing your head in, I have been thinking of you lots. Your funny as you can really see your positive side in your posts and your humour, don't lose that hun it will get you through all this....   for you

Babyrocks really glad to hear your scan when well...

ladyhex baest of luck with your sacn tomor..

Lia and glitter how are you both keeping? first week over lots of     

Andrea glad injections are going well, when is your EC?

Loobybud good luck hun with your scan tomor 

Cate hows you and your bump?

Hello to all you lovely FF hope your all keeoing well

Hugs M777

ps BP red sock put them on


----------



## Clodagh

Hi All 
I am one of the many lurkers and have been for well over a year. Felt I needed to post about a few things. First of all  Babypowder - you're having a rough time. I don't want to scaremonger but I wanted to let you know that I had 2 ectopic pregnancies and they presented similar to what you are describing. Dark bleeding got heavier which I thought was my period but it kept lasting. I wasn't doing IVF on either time and got positive pregnancy results. Repeat HCGs confirm if it is this. If you do experience any one sided pain or feel faint or unwell you should go straight to closest A&E or preferably RVH maternity. Both my ectopics ruptured (which is fairly rare) and I was lucky to be in hospital when they did. I really really hope that it isn't and you go on to have a happy healthy pregnancy but it is important to be informed about all possibilities.
Next I wanted to let you all know that I have recently had 2 blastocysts transferred at the RVH. I had a strong response to my IVF last year and had a lot of embryos so treatment was cancelled due to potential OHSS. I then had 2 FETs. First one 10 defrosted, 7 survived and 2 good quality ones put back - BFN. Second 6 defrosted 6 survived 2 good quality again and BFN. I was keen to do something different for round 3.  I had investigated Blast transfer which is when the embryos are transferred at day 5. I thought the RVH didn't do it but when I spoke to Dr MCManus she said they could. I had 10 defrosted, 7 survived but by day 5 I had only 2 still developing which were transferred back. I got my BFP last week. The upside of a blast transfer is that you definitely get the strongest back in, the downside is that there is the risk that at day 5 there is nothing to put back in.
The Royal don't seem to be informing patients of this option but I think this should be considered for people who have a good few embryos and have had BFNs.
Well that's all from me. Will go back to lurking again. Good luck to everyone at whatever stage they are at.
All the best
Clodagh


----------



## molly777

hi Clodagh, welcome, and it was good to hear your story, sorry to hear about ectopic pregnancies, and everything thing you have been through...
want to wish you all the very best with your pregnancy, thanks for your info on FET at 5 days
i also want to do something different and might suggest this to my doctor, so thanks for your advise,,,

ps girls sorry about all my bad spelling, you may have notice I'm the worse speller in the world..  

going to bed nite nite

hugs M777


----------



## Babypowder

Hey Clodagh 

Just saw your post didn't want to read and run (heading to bed) sorrry to hear of your loss before-Eptopic is ruled out for me as I have no fallopian tubes-had them removed in '07, so that is one of the reasons we haven't got to the bottom of the bleeding yet.

I was very interested to see you had blasts at RFC-this is something I would highly rate, I know you take a risk waiting the extra days til blast-but the embroys do seem to take in a lot of women at this stage-I didn't produce many eggs, but my next go if needed-I would think about blasts, Im sure a lot of girls will be interested to know that the RFC willl offer this under certain circumstances, I don't know of anyone who has bee informed of this.

Congrats on your BFP and hope you have a healthy pg. BP.


----------



## weefluff

It was two blastoctyes put back with fet that gave me my BFP. I had 15 eggs, 1 immature, 9 of which went to nlastoctye. Two defrosted, survived and transferred and 7 waiting in a freezer in new York


----------



## Babyrocks

Clodagh,  congratulations on your pregnancy . You must me thrilled. thanks for sharing the info on blasto. Transfer. I can't believe RVH do blast transfer. It is never offered routinely from what I can gather and I was told by one of the docs that they didn't have the staffing levels in embryology to do it. Is it only done for FET? 
Well after my clean bill of health scan last night I had a mall bit of bleeding again last night.dark brown and light but Ofcourse it worries me all the same. Going to stay in bed all weekend and hope it stops. My sister is having her baby's christening on sunday in Dublin and I was looking forward to going but I think I may have to opt out of it. 
Baby powder how are you now? Has bleeding stopped again?


----------



## Mamabud

Hi, just a quickie to say that after our scan this morning, we have one healthy baby, as it should be, with a strong heartbeat.  Will be on later after work to catch up. Over the moon to say the least!


----------



## andreaj81

loopybud im so happy your scan went well n you got 2 see your baby!!!! congratulations...good to have some good news   did you get any pics?


----------



## Babypowder

Loopybud,

Great news it must be amazing to see the wee heart beating away.

Babyrocks   your are right to rest,    all is well, which im sure it will be-see how the next 2 days go, but im sure your sis would understand if you didn't go.

Im afraid to say my bleeding has stopped-but it has-though everytime I think its away, it comes back  hopefully thats it stopped, Monday seems like a lifetime away-but it must be done and I must except that in order to get a true reading, my poor DP is still believing that everything will be fine-and im just a weirdo  I hope he's right-I had hoped to test pos (without bleeding!) and had planned on getting him a Fathers day card from the beans, Sunday will be a slow day-my own Father died many years ago and I always find the day a bit uncomfortable.

Anyway it will be     for me as Im finding the urge, but know it wouldn't be worth seeing a wrong answer.

Hope everyone is well, whats with the   .


----------



## glitter girl

B.P, Glad to hear no more bleeding, that has to be a good sign  , hang on in there hun, you have done so well so far, you definitely deserve a medal for all you have been through , wont be long now    . P.S, Can I borrow them red socks  .

Loopybud, fantastic news on your scan, Im sure that is a real relief for you  ., it's just one hurdle after the other 

Babyrocks, rest up hun  .

Clodagh, good of you to come on and share your experiences,   on your recent BFP.

Hi to all you other girls .

My   is dragging in   , wish I could fast forward to this time next week  Patiente is definitely not one of my strong points


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder hang in there hun , glitter is right you need a medal after all you have been through , hope the weekend flys in for you 


Clodugh congrats on you BFP hun

liag and glitter not long now , glitter hold in there, i think i will be going stir crazy when i am on the 2ww , are you off work ??

Loopybud .. glad to here your scan went well hun and to see a we strong heart beat AWE bet you are on clound nine

Hope everyone else is keeping ok sue ,ladyhex, andrea, molly777, babyrocks ,weefluff ,imk, loopyone, cate , crazykate, lgs, emak, shoppingqueen, and galaxy girl sorry if i forgot anyone

Sunbeam hope you are keeping well hun

Well i am feeling like pooo at the min , feeling sick and really tired all week, i am not sleeping at all in the night and i dont feel like eating the thought of food make me feel sick and thats not like me i usally eat like a horse   At the min could sleep all day and night  Went in to work yesterday felling tired and sick and a we bit ,  i thought i will go to work to take my mind of things well when i got in all the young ones were in, and they all standing about and talking all day while muggins here does all the work   well i got to half one and i knew if i didnt go home i would end up saying something , and i prob would have burst out crying and looked like a right nutter    so i told them i was going home

Have a nice weekend everyone !!!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Im a moan


----------



## molly777

hey babypowder, yes definately that pedal should be coming your way, what a nightmare your going through...        for monday and testing  

Babyrocks, sorry hun your not too well, and sorry to hear your missing the christaning, take it easy and i will pray all will be fine for you Lots of love M777

Sweetchilli, hope your ok hun, sounds like you need a big hug... sorry to hear your feeling unwell

Loobybud, ah that brillant to hear your scan when well, I m sure you were so excited and happy to hear the heartbeat... 

Glittergirl and lia hang in there,...    

hello to everyone else

hugs M777


----------



## molly777

no your not at all  

M777


----------



## Sue30

Sweechiili - sorry to hear you are feeling under the weather ..   Lots of rest and TLC for you this weekend .. look after yourself and roll on next weekend to start treatment  

Babyrock - sorry to hear you have some discharge .. feet up sounds like the plan .. shame about the timing but you'll know yourself how you feel  

Hello to all the other expanding bumps ..  

Glitter and Lia ..   for BFP, hope you are both doing well .. one week down, one to go!

I've had an idea ... we need a machine, that will teleport you down to Dublin in a jiffy and will fast forward time for Glitter, Lia and Babypowder .. umm .. wonder if there is such a machine  

Clogogh .. hello and welcome to the board! That is really interesting about the blasts .. thanks for sharing that with us ... it is definitely something I will look into and congratulations on BFP - wow I can't believe you got so many eggs - you must have been seriously sore .. 

Molly777 - hope you and DH are doing ok  

Galaxy girl .. sorry I'm   - hope you got sorted with the hospital - sounds like something I would do!

BP - going to be so tough for you over the weekend .. but we are all hear for you and TOTALLY rooting for you and DH! Deffo get those red socks on again and anything else you can think of ..   I know our DH and DP's all must find it tough on Sunday, and a special   for Sunday for you! 

Hello to everyone else -   especially those who are currently druggies   &  

Off to Fermanagh for our Godsons first birthday .. having a party and just baked some chocolate orange flavoured gingerbread men .. hopefully I won't poison  anyone! Everyone else will be there with their familys .. except us ..   .. I know many of you know how it feels, it would only be on here that I would mention something like that, but my sister in law is lovely and would never make us feel uncomfortable ... ok, back to positive things .. roll on the birthday cake  

Lots of lots of XOX

Sue


----------



## lgs30

heard my baby heart beat the day its like a horse lol


----------



## IGWIN79

a horse lol good and strong then     awe lgs that fantastic bet your over the moon


----------



## lgs30

so delighted after my friend scarying the life out of me last nite not happy with her at all


----------



## lgs30

was not going to say anyway as i didnt like it said to me so i wouldnt tell some one else


----------



## shoppingqueen

Hope u got sorted GG - doubt it be a prob

WEll done on your scan Loopybud - its amazing to see the wee heartbeat! 


SQ
xx


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud so glad your scan went well mrs ....thats one   out of the way.  i bet you were in tears     
lgs the heart really beats fast doesn't it 
sweetchilli ...sorry to read you aren't your self at the mo hun 
Clodagh sorry to read about your past tx ...... congrats on your BFP...thats good info to know about the blasts welcome to the mad house the criac is great and the girls are fantastic     
babyrocks just you stay in bed all weekend and get DH to do everything for you hun    
babypowder how are you feeling now hun ..... you have had been through so much the passed couple of days mentally you much be drained      this will be the longest weekend in history for you        
glitter sorry to the 2ww is dragging in for you hun 
sue have a nice day at your godson's 1st birthday ohhhhhh cake    

Well girls i know some of you read the waiting list thread but just to let you all know i got the golden ticket to start tx on Aug period
well here's hoping cause i havent had a period from 27th april     im scared and excited      
cant wait there will be alot starting around that i think too


----------



## louise09

Thanks for the info sweetchilli. I hope they r not too busy nxt month! Because of the risk of my endo coming back (within 6 mths from lap i was told) I really only have another 3 mths left or im at risk of it coming back again.  It was suggested to me of taking a type of contraceptive pill to try and keep it away but I decided against this because there is part of me that is still thinking that a miracle may happen and ill fall pg naturally!

Hello every1 else.  

Speak soon
xxx


----------



## sparklyme

Congrats Lady   wow can't believe how quiet it gets round here at the weekends.  BP am keeping you in my prayers that all works out, i'm sure the stress doesn't help.  Sending you lots of


----------



## lmk

hi all!! 
ladyhex really delighted for you hun!
loopybud so happy for you and dh today, really brightened up my day!
lgs wow a gee gee in ur belly  ! only jokin really happy for ya hun!
BP ur in my thoughts all the time praying for you an dh   
GG and lia     

hope every1 has a fab weekend whatever you're doing!!

goodnight and sweet dreams lmkxx


----------



## lia.g

Morning ladies

Haven't been on much in last few days.  Been feeling quite negative. Have absolutely no symptoms other than sore (.)(.) which I get before af anyway.  Feeling a bit better today although I'm pretty convinced it hasn't worked this time. This 2ww is such a rollercoaster.

Glitter - how are you holding up?  

Bp - thinking about you and DH   

Loopybud - so pleased that you got to see your little ones healthy heartbeat  

Sweetchilli - sorry to hear you're having a difficult time at the mo  

Sorry I know I've missed loads of people out but my internet connection keeps going so will post this now and hopefully get back on later  

Lia xo


----------



## Mamabud

Lia, please don't be so negative.  Sore boobs can be a symptom either way, and some people have a symptom free pg, so please try and be positive (easier said than done i know).  I really hope that you get a BFP!  

Babypowder - I hope the weekend flies in for you

Babyrocks - how are you now?

Ladyhex, I'm so pleased that you had your letter of offer.  My a/f didn't arrive, and I had to have bloods done and the start of the following month (didn't arrive Feb, so had bloods done at start of March).  I was put on the pill and started d/r on 12th April.  I hope ur a/f comes on time.

Well I got a picture, and I'm convinced that I can make out the babies shape.  I got the clinic a thank you card and box of choccies, as in all honesty they have been brilliant with me.  Without the RFC I wouldn't be where I'm at today.

Hope everyone else is well.

Louise


----------



## galaxy girl

Congrats louise on scan!

phoned the royal and all OK about my double dose - got impression nurse was trying not to laugh! so knew it was all Ok. 


gemma - I remember you! we had our frezze all at the same time last year - great to hear your news - would love to have enough embies to get to blast - but our fertilisation rates haven't been great.

Baby p - your in my thoughts - hang in there.


----------



## Babypowder

Lia 


The 2ww is a head wrecker or 9day wait in my case  , but try not to worry, the weekend should be easier if your DH is about, its important to keep busy, you are doing all you can at the min so don't be hard on yourself, Keep your eye on the 'prize' at all times, I know its hard to stay positive when your so desperate for something, but tell yourself all will be well   put your lucky pants on or any lucky charm you use 

I'm   away for you as are the rest of the girls.


----------



## shoppingqueen

Glad all well GG - I too remember ringing re queries & you could tell they're thinking "here we go another hormonal woman!!
Take care & hope d/r not too tough on you

B.P - thinking of you

S
xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: Thinking of you.  for a positive result on Monday.

Babyrocks: Sorry to hear about your bleed. Advice from my friend after mine was rest during the bleed and for at least 48 hours after it stops. Hope that helps you make decision on whether or not to go to the Christening. I had my bleed on the Monday evening, no more overnight but my friend advised to rest for a few days to let everything settle so spent Tuesday and Wednesday mostly horizontal, scan Thursday am at RFC. Saw everything ok so was out and about but took it easy.

Lia: Sore (.) (.) is one of the early signs of pg so  for a BFP from you.

Galaxy Girl: Glad everything is ok with you.

Glittergirl: Hope 2ww isn't dragging too much for you.

Clodagh: Congrats on your .

Ladyhex: So pleased you've got your letter of offer.

Hi to everyone else, LoopyOne, Squirrel, Molly, shoppingqueen, lmk and anyone I've missed.


----------



## IGWIN79

Yeeeeaaaaaaahhh Ladyhex starting in Aug that brill


----------



## Ladyhex

i hope i will be starting in august, i was at the doctors on wednesday to see if he would refer me to gynae. i got a letter this afternoon from him, he wants to do a full hormone profile and test the testosterone level, then he will give the results to take to the appt. so im getting some were now   

hows everybody doing this weekend ?

babypowder hows you keeping mrs 
glitter and lia.g       sore (.Y.) is a good sign for early stages of pg
galaxy did you not a have a wee giggle after you came of the phone yourself lol 
cate hows the bump doing ?
loopybud cool pic of your baba 
sparklyme it sure is this weekend 
emak were are you hiding this weather lol

sweetchiili hows you feeling today mrs 
andrea hows tx going for you hun 
babyrocks how you have stayed in bed    
sue try to only have one piece of cake 
lga hows the gee gee doing in there lol lmk i loved the gee gee

hope i havent missed anybody out


----------



## emak

Morning girls ,hope you are all well this WET sunday morning 
BP ,hope all is well with you hun ,what day are you retesting? Keeping everything crossed its still going to be a positive result.  
Lia and GG ,hope yous arent finding the 2ww too much of a head wreacker .
Ladyhex glad you are getting things sorted before you start tx ,congrats on getting your letter of offer 
Louise sooooo happy everything went well with your scan ,are you still going to come to Tinyfeet in a few weeks time? (i havent forgot about the birthday cake)
Lmk what about you hun ,any sign of your preplaning app yet?
Andrea what stage are you at with your tx?
Did any of yous do anything nice over the weekend? I headed into town yesterday and treated myself to some new clothes LONG overdue ,i was living in hope that i would be able to fit into my pre tx clothes again but i just have to face facts that it aint gonna happen  so i bought a pair of jeans ,a pair of dressy trousers and 4 tops  .i have a christening next Sunday ,DH and I are god parents ,so i got my outfit for that out of french connection ,god i could have spent a fortune in there the stuff was beautiful.
My head has been done in the past few days thinking about what my AMH is gonna come back at ,if im honest im not expecting good news.I was looking at my last FSH and oestraidol results from a few weeks ago ,think i mentioned my fsh was only 2.4 BUT the oestraidol was *523* ,i never really understood what this meant so i did a wee bit of reaserch on the net ....wish to god i didnt bother.Apparently the oestraidol should be under 100 ,and that the low fsh is a false reading due to the high oestradiol and its usually an indication of a diminished ovarian reserve ,i have been a bit teary all weekend thinking about it and to top it off i have taken another a/f just 19 days into my cycle (which is another sign) ....i asked my mum yesterday at what age did she take the menopause and she said about 43 which is quite young ,i just cant help thinking that things are not looking too good for us....sorry if that sounds really negative to you all but i cant help how im feeling ,suppose im just trying to prepare myself for the results on Friday and what the doc is going to tell us.
If any of yous can enlighten me in anyway regarding these results im all ears.Must go and get myself dressed 
E xxx


----------



## lmk

emma hun, so sorry you are feeling low, i haven't a clue pet but i hope you get your answers.  theres you asking about us all! when you are such a caring person   . 
i hope friday brings you good news.  will get on to the big man upstairs for you  !
lmkxx


----------



## sparklyme

Hi Emak.  I have a christening to go to today. Myself and dh are also going to be the God Parents.  As to your results, my first FSH came in at 3.2 and my Oestradiol was 257.  I was told by the consultant that it was likely the oestradiol is high to mask the fsh and he suggested getting the test done again.  I had it done again a few weeks ago and it came in at FSH 6 and Oestradiol 122.  It just goes to show that it can change dramatically.  I don't fully understand the significance but it may be worth your while getting the test done again. I think it also is extremely important to make sure that it is done on day 3 of A/f. Sorry i can't be of more help.


----------



## glitter girl

Ack Emak   to you hun , Your'e always the first one on here to try and help others .

I really dont know an awful lot about FSH,etc but what I do know is that it isn't always a great idea to research these things too much online, there is so much conflicting information out there that I think it just leaves you even more confused/worried than when you started. My advice ( and I know this is easier said than done ) is to wait to see what the doctor says on Friday, as Sparklyme said these levels can change dramatically over a few days, maybe you havent been getting an accurate reading. I know you cant help but worry and think of the worst, we are all guilty of it, we are all here for you hun,  you get good news on Friday


----------



## glitter girl

Yikes, just noticed my ticker there, 7 days down and 7 more to go   . It's scary to think I will know my fate this time next week  

Lia, how you holding up girl?  I also have really sore (.) (.) but I'm convinced it's the Crinone causing this, hope I'm wrong .


----------



## lia.g

Hi Glitter, I'm not too bad today.  Think I've more or less resigned myself that it hasn't worked this time as I feel exactly like I did last time.  Been looking into Sims in Dublin as they do the immune tests. I've always been convinced I have a problem with implantation. 

How are you holding up?  A week down hey!  You're right, its quite probable that the gel is causing the sore boobs. 

Emma - sorry you're having a difficult time hun  

Ladyhex - hope you get started in August   

Babypowder - thanks for asking about me when you're having such a difficult time yourself.  Thinking about you and praying you get good news tomorrow   

Hi to everyone else

Lia xo


----------



## Cate1976

Glitter: Sore (.) (.) are also one of the early signs of pg. I didn't get them though. Can't remember if sore boobs is side effect of the Crinone Gel, the leaflet in the box will tell you the side effects though.  and  for a BFP from you next Sunday.

Lia:  and  for a BFP for you. If you get a BFN, I hope that you're able to get the immune tests done.

Emak: All I know about the FSH/Oestradiol test is that it needs to be done between days 3-5 of AF but preferably day 3/4. I think there is a test which is done on day 21 but can't remember what that is for.  and  for good news on Friday.

Babypowder:  for good news from you tomorrow.

I'm doing great, looking forward to Summer Madness in 12 days time.


----------



## Ladyhex

BP good luck for tomorrow hun for your BIG FAT POSITIVE THAT YOU DESERVE


----------



## glitter girl

Lia  , It's not over yet hun      

Cate, I checked and sore (.) (.) came under the mild side effects section, not sure what to think  , just have to wait and see  

B.P, How you getting on hun? Ive a feeling it will be a BFP from you tomorrow, heres hoping   .

Hi to everyone else


----------



## andreaj81

hi everyone hope you have all had a great weekend, even if the weather was pants!

babypowder how have you been holding up over the weekend? im praying everything goes well 2moro. you have been such a star over this past week! you have held up so well. no one deserves 2 go thru what u n dp have xx 

lia sorry your not feeling +ve try n keep your head up over the next few days.i hope you never need 2 use that information on sims cos you get your bfp. stay strong        

glitter im sure your head's melted, only 1 more week 2 go hopefully this day next week is when your dreams start to come true xx 

emma sorry i don't know about the blood results ...but i do know google is the devil n only ever makes us panic, so no more googling before your appt  n i hope the dr gives you good news on fri xx  

sparklyme how did the christening go 2day? hope you had a ball 

loopybud i LOVE your scan pic  glad everything is going well

babyrocks sorry to hear about your bleed, how you feeling now?! hope all is well xx

sweetchilli sorry to hear you've been feeling low  how you feeling now 

im now on day6 stimms n have my next scan on tues. feeling some twings, mainly on left side n a bit bloated today. im really pleased to feel somethings happening as i was worried i wouldn't respond. did you ladies do anything in particular to keep your abdomen warm during stimms? i read somewhere it helps with follie growth

hope everyone else is keeping well


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.

Emak, I'm sorry that you feeling down.  This is all such a rollercoaster - I hope that you get good news on Friday.  I intend to go to Tiny Feet with Imak, as it's my turn to drive!  (When there's cake on offer there's no contest!)  Do you want us to bring anything for the tea / coffee?

Imak - any word on ur schedule yet?  Thinking maybe Thursday night for coffee / tea, as I'm off Friday and Sunday, what do u think?

Andrea, it must be re-assuring to feel some action down there!  I didn't respond well at all, so I had no twinges or the sort.  Good luck for ur scan,  it won't be long now till ur PUPO!  

Babypowder - I hope ur ok - all the best fro to-morrow.


Glitter and Lia        

Ladyhex - how are u?  Any more funny pics for us?

Hi to everyone else - hope ur all ok!


----------



## emak

Ack girls thanks for all your wee messages ,it means a lot and Andrea you are so right NO more googling ,cause it would drive you around the bend  .I think i read somewhere about putting a hot water bottle on your belly during stims 
BP    that you still test positive tomorrow   
Lia hang in there pet ,this 2ww thing is such a nitemare  
GG WOW half way there mrs...are you off work at the moment?
Sparklyme ,thank you for the post ,i had mines tested on day 2(well it was kinda day2 and a half iykwim) would this make a big difference
Lisa how are you mrs ? 
Louise naw dont think we need yous to bring anything ,we have to get the tea/coffee and i will get cake...any preferences??
I have had the most lazy day ....just what i needed ,no cooking and nothing much to do ,ohhhhhh the thought of work in the morning     .
Hope yous all had a great weekend.
E xx


----------



## Mamabud

Emak - I'll settle for buttercream or chocolate!!!!


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone 

Glitter, how'd you find the weekend-did DH keep you busy? 1week down    your nearly there    the crinone is a nitmare-i was convinced it made my bleeding heavier-but is prob just our bodies.

Lia, sorry your feeling low-the sore (.y.) are a nightmare-they could be a sign of anything, our bodies our weird, but at this time I think you are right to do whatever it takes to get to test day-I don't see things so much as negative-more about self preservation-so don't be hard on yourself, I still have a good feeling though  

Loopybud your scan is so cute  

Ladyhex        on your letter, im so pleased for you  

 for emak, im sorry im no help, I have no idea what most tests are for.

 for sweetchilli, I was looking for your post as I saw someone said you where feeling down  hope you feel better soon. 

Andrea it sounds like you've got great activity down there, I used a hot water bottle everynight while stimming and I have an electric blanket on my bed that I would use to keep my lower back warm.

Babyrocks, hows things now?  

Well d-day in the morn, its weird, my (.y.) have been sore, im a bit of a pyhsco and am knackered , but TBH I think the mind is powerful and has me imagining all sorts, im not holding out much hope for the morn and am prepared as much as I can be-but a part of me is still   and   that my bean will defy the odds!

Hi to everyone else-have just been called for my dinner


----------



## Ladyhex

some bubbles for tomorrow mrs


----------



## jooles

evening ladies   me again with yet ANOTHER question!!!

i dont ovulate naturally and have to get oi treatment. im taking a break from it for few weeks but have had a strange pain in my right hand side all day and odd twinge in my left side - anybody any ideas?? i did an ovulation test earlier that showed negative   very strange as it almost feels like ovulation pain!!!   

hope eveyone ok

jules xx


----------



## shoppingqueen

Jooles whilst I was on OI I got a lot of twinges & at times I was doubled.  Sounds to me like ovulation! 
OI I found very tough - all those dam scans at an ungodly hour!  All the luck in the world with ur treatment!  My friend's son is due to OI.  He's now nearly 3 so it does work!  

BP - thinking of you.  All the best for 2moro - reckon you've a wee fighter in there!

Sharon
xx


----------



## kleenexgirl

Hello everyone


I've been a semi lurker on this NI site for ages but have posted quite a lot on the fibroid site. Had an operation (myomectomy) to remove a big fibroid earlier this year, now were on Origin's waiting list for treatment with all our consents signed etc. Just have to wait for a date to start IVF.

Sorry not too hot on who everyone is and what stage you are all at, but emak, you asked a wee question on AMH (anti Mullarian Hormone to measure ovarian reserve) that I might be able to help you with.

If you are going to Origin, they use Glasgow Centre of Reproductive Medicine (GCRM) for AMH testing. This is really important, as there are two different scales that labs use for measuring AMH, and the values(numbers) are wildly different, so if you Google, you need to know what you are measured in otherwise you'll get worried unnecessarily!

Your levels will be measured in pmol/L and the values, as you might already know, decline with age. So what's normal for a 21 year old won't be normal for a 41 year old so don't be too hard on yourself!

Your AMH level defines your treatment protocol, so here goes!

20 pmol/L or more = high response to ovulation drugs
- high risk of ovarian hyperstimulation
- high chance of pregnancy

5-19.9 pmol/L = normal response to drugs you'll probably go on long protocol with down regulation first
- moderate risk of OHSS
-low cancellation rate
- good chance of pregnancy

1-4.9 pmol/L = reduced response to drugs
- expected yields of 1-6 eggs (normal = 10 eggs)

less than 1 pmol/L = negligible response to drugs
- treatment with own eggs not recommended

For more information you could try http://www.gcrm.co.uk/downloads/Ovarian%20Assessment%20and%20AMH.pdf but please remember these values only apply if you are measuring in pmol/L!

Hope this makes sense

ps got my result last week When I asked they said 'normal'. When I asked (demanded...oops  ) a value I was eventually told 6.5......I don't think they like you to get too hung up on it! With a normal value they weren't even bothered to look at my recent FSH and oestradiol.

Good luck
And sorry for sounding like a geek on me first post


Kleenex


----------



## galaxy girl

hi all. good luck for tomorow BP. will be thinking about you.

hope 2ww ers are coping ok!

I had to go today and see my best friends new baby. was hard. We have always done everything at the same time as each other. But she now has a perfect 4 year old and a new baby. I feel like the worst friend in the world as it is so painful to see her. the thing i find the hardest is that they have called her with the name I have had picked out for my daughter for the last 4 years.
I know i have no right to this name and that i may never have my own child but am so sad.


----------



## Ladyhex

galaxy girl im so sorry hun you found it hard tonight, life is so cruel at times.  WHEN you have your BABY the name you pick will be right for you and your DH at the time and it will be beautiful


----------



## kleenexgirl

Hey Galaxy,

Don't be too sad.  Probably is an omen that you will have twin boys.  You better get started thinking of more boys names, eh. 

Seriously though perfectly natural to feel like this.  My friends must think I'm allergic to babies as I just won't hold them and pretend I just would break them or am afraid of getting baby boke on my clothes etc.  I look like a right cow.  And then I go away and cry by myself.....

now you see why I'm called

Kleenex


----------



## lmk

kleenex girl welcome, we love geeks  !
Galaxy Girl sorry you had a down day i second what ladyhex said  
BP all the best for tomorrow 
Glitter girl and lia   
Loopybud thursday night suits me no problem  

hi to every1 hope your weekend was good, i'm dvd overdosed, had a good old cry to 7pounds laughed at bride wars and yes man, the flock was a bit gross bum and belly sore   
lmkxx


----------



## sparklyme

Hi Kleenex girl, welcome.  I know how you feel.  My sisters baby was christened today. She is only 4 weeks and i was god mother.  Had tears in my eyes the whole way through the service.  Said a   for us all that we would all get that BFP.


----------



## kleenexgirl

Hi Sparkly

Thanks for that, we need all the help we can get  .  That was a very brave thing for you in front of everyone. A big well done from me.  

Kleenex


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder good luck for this morning


----------



## Babypowder

Morning,

Well girls, 1 First Response later and a Clearblue (that was left over) results say pregnant! The FR line was really dark-nearly darker than the control line and the CB has moved from 1-2wks to 2-3wks-im a bit   at it all, Its like after this last week I don't know what to think and am scared to be happy-so I have said to DP we will go by the tests and just be cautious til we get to the scan, I know most girls would be   but with the DR's and Nurses being so negative I feel its more of another hurdle passed with lots more to come.

Thanks for all your  ,   and   over the last lot of days, it has ment so much and kept me going-even when the RFC where telling me to give up.

A quietly happy, scared Sh1ttle$$ Babypowder and DP  .


----------



## Ladyhex

Good morning BP thats fantastic news mrs


----------



## Ladyhex

fingers and toes all crossed for you mrs


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex,

  all will be well-as I read you can have a surge of hormone-before a fail, some girls that have had a beta have found the levels going from low-high-then low again. But I hope its just my little bean/s fighting away that pushed the levels up this morn.


----------



## kleenexgirl

What a rollercoaster!

Fantastic news babypowder!!!! All fingers and toes crossed for you!                                                                                                                                          

Kleenex


----------



## Babyrocks

Wow great news!!!!! Fantastic !!!!


----------



## glitter girl

B.P, It all sounds good to me, Im so happy for you both  , I knew them red socks wouldn't let you down . Now you must relax and take good care of yourself, you have been to hell and back these last few weeks, Im sure you are so relieved, lots and lots of   to you and DH


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder that great hun still positive thats a good sign hun , hang in there and take care of yourself loads of   we all have are fingers crossed for you hun !!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Well girls got my treatment thing through this morning pooing meself now it all seems real now
ohhhhhhhh !!! Alot of injections 
egg collection 28 jul et 31 july and test 13 aug  oh and alot of dosh     who can forget that part lol 
well how are the rest of yous lovley ladys this morning hope yous are all keeping ok , right have to go to work so speak to you soon 
Babypowder... what have you to do now are the rvh going to do anything to put your mind a rest hun


----------



## crazykate

Hiya ladies just logged on to see BP FANTASTIC NEWS omg I've thought about you all weekend hun  

welcome kleenex girl 

   big hugs for all you ladies who've had a tough weekend. I'll catch up later on with everyone.

kate

morning sweetchilli it'll fly in for you mrs


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh big hi ya to kleenexgirl welcome to the nutt house


----------



## andreaj81

babypowder you have no idea how happy i am for you n dp! i have not stopped thinking about you all weekend. i am so thrilled its still +ve, i knew it would be!!!!!! i will continue to pray for your wee bean n hope he/she keeps fighting on 

kleenex  i can't put it any better than sweetchilli...this is definately a nut house, but crazy people definately make the best friends 

sweetchilli  on getting your schedule in!!! i know what you mean about the £££££ but it'll be worth it   

hope everyone else is well, i'll get back on l8r xx


----------



## Babypowder

thanks girls,

It means so much that you will continue to pray.

Sweetchilli, I was told when I phoned on Thurs, that if I tested pos+ I was to send in my scan form, and just 'come ahead' as the nurse put it, she mentioned about pg being viable, but I think every girl worries about that.



glitter girl said:


> I knew them red socks wouldn't let you down .


Glitter I slept in my red nighty aswell both test nights  figured Id started something, so had to see it through, DP hasn't had his collection of Liverpool tops off either. If we are lucky enough to make it to scan I'll have them red socks back on .

Not sure wether to get a beta done at my gp-not sure I want to know the answer, might be better just drifting along til scan.

Thanks again girls  will be on later for some personals.


----------



## Jomag

Oh BabyPowder, I am so happy for you and DP hon.  I know you are being cautious, but it really is looking good for you!!  Congratulations to you both and please try to enjoy this lovely time and forget about that idiot nurse and her negative pile of diotripe drivvel (sorry, am I being harsh!)  I think some of these eejits actually enjoy the power it gives them seeing us squirm.  Fact is, YOU ARE PREGNANT and your little beanie(s) are snuggling in right this very minute.  

You so deserve this and I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Hi to everyone else and good luck.

Jo x


----------



## Sue30

BABYPOWDER ..           .. roll on your 7 week scan ...


----------



## shoppingqueen

Terrific news Babypowder!!!!  Had such a feeling you'd get a BFP!!!  Enjoy this special time after all the cautious uncertainty & fear.  You're PREGNANT!

GG - Sorry you're feeling down.  You should however be very proud of yourself seeing ur friend & her newborn when you mid tx.  Like you I've got hung up on others "stealing" the name we'd picked so I understand the feeling.

So hope it's your turn soon & you can "steal" someones name!  
Take care of yourself & all the very best of luck

Sharon
xxx


----------



## Sue30

Hey everyone .. just going over some posts there ..

Emak - do not panic about your results - I had very similar ones last november - FSH 0.5 and oestradial 575 .. googled as well .. not good!! However, I had my AMH taken in December and it was 30 something and went on to get my FSH and oestradial done again in Jan and it was FSH 4.5 and oestradial 155!! Dr Farrag and my own GP seemed to think it was just a random one off month in Nov and not to worry about it .. anyway ,, moral of the story is don't panic!!!!

Sweetchilli - glad to hear your schedule is through .. r u feeling better this week?

Glitter   - I actually said to my DH recently that by the time we get round to actually having a baby (  that that is the case) there will be no names left!!  It really hurts though . . so   we all totally understand!

Welcome Kleenex ... (like your name  ) 

ANdrea - good luck for your scan  

Hello, everyone else  

Sue


----------



## Mamabud

Babypowder, I'm so pleased for you - you so deserve it, especially after the horrible week that you've had.  Take it easy and give it the best chance to settle down.  All the best for ur 7 week scan.     

Welcome Kleenex, this site is excellent and it's great to have local people to confide in and ask silly questions to.

Sweetchilli - ur tx will fly by - just over a month till egg collection.  All the very best.


Imak glad u enjoyed ur dvd's.  Thursday it is then - I'll text u.

Lia and Glitter Girl - how are u?


Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: I am so pleased for you and DP,  on your . I've had a good feeling all week that you'd get  today.  and  for your first scan. Regarding the Beta, do what you feel is right for you.

Galaxy Girl:  to you, been there so many times myself. Come close to tears a few times. I know where you're coming from with names, I like Daniel James but my cousin had a baby boy last year and named him the names I had picked out if we have 2 boys.

sparkly: Sounds like you coped really well at your Nieces Christening. I found dedications in church really hard. Cried through one just after the IF hit me.

Sweetchilli: So pleased your schedule has arrived.  for your tx.

Kleenex: Welcome to FF, hope you find it as supportive as I have. As well as supporting each other through tough times, we do have some craic as well.

Andrea: Hope your scan goes well.

LoopyOne: Take it easy, agree with you about the wait between BFP and first scan being harder than 2ww.


----------



## lmk

babypowder congrats to you and dp, so happy for you after the week you's have put through. keep wearin the red nightie and socks!!!


----------



## lia.g

Just a quickie to say huge congratulations to Babypowder of your  .  I'm delighted for you. You deserve it so much after what you've been through.  Wishing you a healthy 8.5 months ahead  

Sweetchilli - congrats on getting your tx schedule through  

Kleenex - Welcome to FF

Sorry for lack of personals but have a migrane and just need to get to my bed after a long day at work.  Hopefully catch up tomorrow

Lia xo


----------



## JK32

Babypowder, so happy to read your news! I have been praying for you at the Clonard Novena, i will continue to pray for you and the rest of the girls who are on this thread  

just keep up the       

take it easy
Jk xx


----------



## sparklyme

Congratulations BP i'm delighted for you.  Rest up and take it easy


----------



## Babypowder

Evening 

 and welcome to kleenex girl.

Galaxy hope your feeling better today-its hard when you hear the name you picked out being used-esp by a friend-but it just means you have good taste-im at the bottom of the barrell for names-my freinds are all onto their 2nd or 3rd child and have used up quite a few 

Lia hope your feeling ok and your mirgrane eases-that 4-head stuff is good plus its natural  to you.

Glitter how you managing? Fed up with This Morn and Homes under The Hammer  keep hanging on npt long now til we're all     at you. 

Sweetchilli-    on your shedule, roll on the drugs 

Andrea hope they see plenty of follies at you scan     

Jomag PM for ya.

Phoned my GP earlier today, wanted to see about a beta, though I was scared incase it told me something I didn't want to know, and they don't do them! receptionist put me through to my GP, she said our clinic doesn't do them, they would have said the same as RFC and retest, they to rely on fetal heartbeat, she offered to get me a scan, but told her RFC do all that, she said after what I explained she would take things as a good sign-the fact the hpt is getting stronger etc and not fainter suggests a surge in hormones, and just to wait things out, take it easy and if I need anything-the receptionist is to put me straight through-thought that was nice of her.

Hi to everyone else, and thanks again for all your   and good wishes.


----------



## Babypowder

JK32 thankyou so much  , freinds of my mum got me a mass bouquet and have been praying and lighting candles at the Redemptionist Community at Clonard in Belfast.

I can't tell you how blessed I feel to be prayed for and that you and others will continue.


----------



## JK32

Ahhh thats lovely babypowder, my mum and my aunty are saying the novena for me and dh. Like you i felt so blessed that they would do this for me.. my aunty had her own fertility issues, she couldnt have children and adopted 2 amazing children, so think it is so special that she is doing this for me.. infact i have heard quite a few petitons at the novena for people struggling to have children but i have also heard alot of thanksgiving from people who the novena worked for and are either pregnant or have had children.. this will be you next year   

I saw what a tough time you were having and couldnt even imagine wot it muct have been like, i would have been taken away in a straight jacket  .. Just so glad that to see your result today  

I'm not a hugely religious person but i do believe in prayer so i will continue to keep everyone on this  fertility journey in my prayers.

Jk xx


----------



## crazykate

JK32 awwwww that's really nice of you to think of us all like that. I'm not a religious person myself but sometimes a little prayer for someone else who's getting it tough too goes a long way

Andrea loads of        for your scan hun  for loadz of follies 

Lia.g how's the head? Nothing worse than a migraine  I suffer them frequently around A/F

Sweetchilli - are you joining the relms of the druggies   woooooooohoooooooo well done!

as for the names thing I know where you're all going there my twin sister "stole" one of the names I had picked too - Alexander for her youngest was a bit gutted at the time because we had been talking about baby names a few weeks before and I had said it was what I would pick for my own......then part of me supposes I should feel good that she picked a name I had thought of if you know what I mean 

FOR EVERYONE THAT NEEDS ONE...............



Big hello to everyone - lurkers anonymous included too     

My sister's computer has died so I'm off to look for a hard drive for her


----------



## Cate1976

Lia: Hope your migraine is better soon, my Mum used to suffer with them.

For those who really like names which friends/family have picked for their children, could you have that name as the middle name and choose an alternative first name?


----------



## Well wishing lurker

Babypowder I'm so happy for you. I'd do those singing dancing things if only I knew how!

I know you're absolutely terrified of believing this but I'm the person who mentioned that my test went negative before my AF came and I just knew you were the opposite. I _was_ and _am_ convinced that you're pregnant. I can't wait to hear about your scan! You know you can get an early preg scan done for £100 or so in a clinic on the Lisburn Rd. I had one at 7 weeks but you could see about getting an earlier one if your one in the Royal is a long wait...but maybe you're going v soon.

Cross those legs, hold on tight and enjoy the ride!


----------



## crazykate

Well wishing lurker said:


> Cross those legs, hold on tight and enjoy the ride!


Yeah babypowder - scream if you wanna go faster     - Oh sorry I couldn't help it  !! I'm not trying to be hurtful and I hope you don't take it that way I just had to respond to well wishing lurkers comment after all the talk of roller coasters a few pages ago!


----------



## andreaj81

girls thanks for all the well wishes    i'll be glad to see how things are going in there

lia  sorry 2 hear abou the migrane sweetie, i agree about the 4head stuff...would be worth a go. hope it eases soon xx

i agree with all you ladies, the power of prayer is an amazing thing, even if your not really religious...just like tesco says - every little helps  

i'll be on in am 2 let you know how i get on. 
if you've any spare     send them my way please  xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

evening ladies 
hows everybody doing, wasnt the weather great the day   
the witch is trying to make appearance woohoooooo 

andrea was laughing at tescos every little helps lol    are you for your scan in the morning


----------



## weeoonagh

Evening Girls,

Babypowder, I know I don't post much but I am so happy for you right now , with all that you've gone through in the last week and the sheer insensitivity of some people who think its OK to step on your hopes and dreams just because they are having a tough day at work. 

Well for me and DH, we posted of our form to ARGC on Thursday and on Saturday morning we got a letter offering us an initial consultation on 14th August.   

Cate1976 - Hi there, how are Rio & Brook?
Lia - Hope you feel better soon
CrazyKate - Hello back from one of the Lurkers 
Andrea - Good Luck!! 
JK32 -  Thank you for your  
Galaxy -  I've been lurking in the background for sometime, you have been a great support to the girls on here, and I'm sure that each and everyone of them is there for you right now  
Loopyone -Congratulations    for the next few weeks until that   all important scan.
Glitter- I've got everthing crossed for you  
Hi to sweetchilli, kleenex, Jomag, sparklyme, Emak, Sue30, Well wishing lurker, Shopping queen, Ladyhex and everyone else out there


----------



## Cate1976

weeoonagh: Brooke and Rio are grand thanks, wouldn't co operate during scan last Monday so only got one pic. Brooke kicked out with arm/leg and hit Rio who just somersaulted out the way.


----------



## weefluff

Congratulations babypowder I'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## crazykate

Ladyhex and anyone else who may be interested........ I have put some pics in my gallery there is one of part of the corner of the conservatory just so you can see the colours and one of me and my identical twin


----------



## andreaj81

well i had my scan girlies n it went well. prof was really pleased with my progress so far. he seen 4 follies one one side n 1 on the other, all measuring about 14mm. he said thats really good for this stage in stimming, tbh i haven't a clue but if he's happy thats good enough for me! i was just so worried i wouldn't respond at all with my amh being on the low side   so im still on course for ec mon am!!! another hurdle over! woohoo   thank you


----------



## crazykate

Well done Andrea it's looking good mrs


----------



## Babypowder

Well done andrea, Keep those little follies warm, can't believe ec is Monday      for then.

Crazykate   only joking, you need to laugh now ans then, and I totally got the rollercoaster thing-in fact feel like im still on it, 3weeks just see if my pg is viable what a nightmare   

Hope everyone is well  

Lia and Glitter   

Well Wishing Lurker, thanks for your post   I may need the name of the place on Lisburn Road-depending on What date RFC give me, I know a heartbeat is rarley seen befroe 7weeks, but even if they saw something else.

Right dinner time, im not hungry but have been told I must eat incase the wee beans are in there.  BP.


----------



## Cate1976

Andrea: Glad your scan went well,  and  for EC on Monday.

Babypowder: If you want a scan earlier than the date RFC give you and it'll reassure you, go for a scan at 6 - 6.5 weeks nearer 6.5 if you think you implanted later. You might not see heartbeat/s but sac/s and fetal pole/s will be there. When I had my scan at 6+1, the nurse said she was looking for sac/s and pole/s due to heartbbeat not always being detected at 6 weeks. Even though I'm sure at least 1 of my twins implanted 7 days after ET, I was surprised to see the heartbeats but the nurse did take us into the room which has the best scanner.


----------



## Ladyhex

andrea glad you scan went well


----------



## glitter girl

Lia, how you getting on? Im thinking of you    .

Girls I'm not feeling too optimistic at this point I have to say, starting to feel like AF's on it's way, I just get that sinking feeling, maybe its just the heat playing tricks on my mind ,  please, please, NO  .


----------



## Ladyhex

lia hows you hun 

glitter          its the heat it plays tricks on the old mind lol


----------



## andreaj81

thanks ladies   i really appreciate all your thoughts xx

babypowder how you holding up sweetie? hopefully it won't be too long til your scan!!! n less of the 'incase the beanies are in there' they are in there honey...if your wee beans are fighting you must too PMA PMA  PMA       

lia n glitter im thinking of you both          glitter sorry your not feeling too well 2nite, try n keep your PMA its only natural to worry     i hope you both get the bfp's you deserve xxx          

what a gorgeous day today!!! i love the sun   hows everyone else doin? well i hope xx our d/r girlies are v. quiet!? hope your all coping well


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter.......

Hope you feel better, this waiting is enough to fry your head........     .


----------



## lia.g

Thanks for all your thoughts and wishes girls. Test day for me tomorrow and not feeling optimistic at all but we'll see what the morning brings!

Glitter - keep your chin up Mrs.  I've read lots of posts by girls who thought they were getting their af and got a positive result.  The 2ww is so cruel and I think theres a touch of self preservation in thinking it hasn't worked.

Andrea - so glad scan went well. All sounding very positive  

Well I'm off to try and get some sleep. DH took me to the ramore for tea as a wee treat so am absolutely stuffed!

Lia xo


----------



## Babypowder

Andrea  

Tell you the truth im not holding up too well, have googled as much as I can on bleeding etc   I know for google, Yesterday I was content that I couldn't have a beta, today I keep thinking about going to the Maternity again , Im having what I think may be some pg symtons but have a feeling the scan is going to see nothing, im debating an early scan.

I know they can only see so much, I've put all sorts into the search engine on google-not one person has ever had bleeding, cramps and clots that resulted in a BFP, there are people that bleed, but its all light and pain free , im getting the suspicion my hormones are left behind from an early m/c or something.......aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh! im cracking up, but defo staying away from google now-it has made me worse.

I hate posting me, me , me aswell, you girls have been so kind to me, listening to all my probs  .


----------



## Babypowder

Lia                                             for the morning.


----------



## sparklyme

Lia good luck for tomorrow.  Will keep you in my prayers  .  BP try not to worry sending you lots of


----------



## Sue30

Just wanted to wish Lia good luck for tomorrow .. will saying a wee prayer for you tonight


----------



## Ladyhex

babypowder never worry about posting me, me, me its what we are all here for to listen and help if we can.  we are all in the same boat we are hoping for the same thing at the end of the day.      

lia.g chin up mrs im praying for your BFP tomorrow               
loopybud and loopyone hows you both feeling ?


----------



## Cate1976

Lia:  and  for a BFP in the morning. Well done for lasting out till OTD.

Glitter:  and  for a BFP for you on Sunday.

Babypowder:  for you, DP and your bean/s. I really do hope you haven't had an early m/c. PM for you.


----------



## IGWIN79

Lia hun good luck for tomoorow           will be thinking about  yous    

Glitter sorry to here you are feeling bad      hope you feel better soon , like someone else said there is alot of women who feel like AF is coming and it dosent and they get a BFP , hold in there hun i know its hard  and will be praying for a BFP on sun      big hugs for you and DH    

BABYPOWDER ... Stop googling    you are driving yourself mad hun,   i would prob do the same so i cant talk ,we all feel guily for doing a me me me But we are all going through the same thing and thats what were hear for to help each other through this so do as many me me mes as you want hun , it helps to have a good moan when you need it or you will just drive yourself mad , big hugs for you and DH    look after yourself hun i will be thinking about you !!!          

Andrea ... so glad to hear your scan went well hun , goodluck for EC on mon hun   

Cate how s thw wee twins doing , hope you are keeping well 

big hi to everyone else hope yous are all keeping ok


----------



## lmk

lia        for you and dh tomorrow.

BP get in touch with the rfc and get you mind put at ease hun   

GG nearly there hun. it is a total head wreck the 2ww   

andrea OMG time has flown roll on mon  

what a gorgeous day, long may it last!

hope everyone  is well  
lmkxx


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli thats lovely


----------



## kleenexgirl

That was really lovely Sweetchilli!  

Its great to know that someone knows what you are going through.............I have often suspected that it was set up by our other halves in order to keep us in some way rational!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Well done you for putting it so beautifully!
         

 Kleenex


----------



## lia.g

Girls, just wanted to say a massive thankyou for all your support and prayers. Been up since 5.30am and got a   . Am in total shock!

I was so convinced it hadn't worked but have done 2 clearblue tests which came up immediately 1-2 weeks pregnant as well as the hospital one 

Its such early days and we aren't counting our embryos until they've hatched but I've never been so happy or cried so many tears of joy.

*Glitter* Please please keep your chin up Mrs. I had no symptoms to speak of other than a few twinges and sore boobs which came and went. No implantation bleed. I felt totally normal and was absolutely convinced I wasn't pregnant so stay positive and believe. Last night I even felt that af was coming. I really hope you get your BFP on Sunday  I'll blow you some bubbles for luck


----------



## Sue30

Ohhh myyy goooodnnnesss ........ that is fantastic news Lia ....       

The biggest congratulations to you and you and your Dh


----------



## lia.g

Awh thanks Sue - I'm just in total shock. DH has just left for work and I'm not sure what to do with myself as I'd taken the day off


----------



## Ladyhex

Heres to 8.5 healthy months lia.g


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG liag                on your  
So so happy for you hun heres to a happy and healthy 8.5 months ahead 

You must be so tired being up that early


----------



## molly777

hiya girls

sorry i have been on in ages, my FIL passed away on friday very suddenly and we have been in derry ever since, its just been a very sad few days for the family, my poor hubbie is in bits and its just breaks my heart to see him so upset, he was buried on monday. He was waked in there home house and the house was so full of people coming and going for the last few day ( he was a very popluar man, such a lovely quite, kind and gentle man and i will miss him so much)... we are all so wrecked..
I said to DH last night I do believe that next time we do treatment that his dad will be sorting things out for us..... 

sorry i haven't got reading all the post yet but i will get around to reading them soon...

BP hope your keeping well  
liag congrads so so happy for you
SS how are you hun
emak chin up and don't read too much its not always right 
babyrock how are you hun?
Loopybud love the scan 
Andrea how are you hun

ladyhex glad to hear your starting soon

sweetchilli, thats fab your starting too soon

have to go here girls sorry only got a few personels in thinking of you all

hugs M777


----------



## Babypowder

Lia and DH, im so pleased for you!!! Told ya that old lining had thickend up just right .


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter your next hun         get them red socks on 

Molly777   sorry to hear of your FIL passing, I know how hard it is to see our other halfs so upset, they say your heart is not measured by how much you love-but by how much you are loved by others-Your FIL certainly made this true, with all the people coming and going. I do hope he will bless you both nxt time round.......Im living in hope my own father has sent me a gift from above.

Sweetchilli I am stopping googling-I feel a little better today (for now ), my mum keeps saying in her day 'they didn't have all this!' and she believes I will be ok-andyou know what they say about your mother always being right  .

Hi to everyone else hop you are all well, fab   .


----------



## crazykate

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO Lia.g FABULOUS NEWS mrs.  Congratulations to you and DH

Glitter      - come on now, keep your legs crossed hun  

Molly hun so sorry to hear about your FIL hun    for you and DH.  He WILL be looking down on you and will make all your dreams come true  

Babypowder - keep off google    you will drive yourself    .


----------



## yellazippy

Just a quickie  

Lia many many congrats really pleased for you both    

Molly so sorry to hear about tour FIL   

Glitter hang in there girl you`re doing great 

BP stop with the google     think    

Hi to all


----------



## Mamabud

Ah Lia, I'm so pleased for you.  We can be buddies as ur only 4 weeks behind me!  You must be elated - congratulations!

Molly, I'm sorry to hear about ur FIL.  Death is such a difficult experience to deal with, no matter what age the person is.  I hope that you and your DH support each other through this and try to stay strong, but this is easier said than done I know.  

Glitter, hopefully it will be your turn on Sunday.  Good luck

Bp - I hope the time flies in for ur first scan.

Ladyhex, I'm not too bad thanks.  It's so kind for you to ask.  Just a bit tired, and the nausea comes and goes.  Still waiting on an appointment with the midwife    How's Mr Hex's driving going now he's out on his own?

Hope everyone else is ok, Louise


----------



## glitter girl

Lia, OMG          , Well done missus, im so happy to read your great news   .  That has given me great hope now, so thankyou   

Girls I went back to work today, couldnt believe the heat  and how tired i felt   , it was good to have something else to focus on i have to admit, a very welcome break from obsessing about tx  

Hi to all you lovely ladies out there


----------



## Cate1976

Lia: . So pleased for you, not everyone gets implantation bleed, found that out via google. Hope your pg goes smoothly. You're now on the 3ww.

molly777:  and  for you and your family. During tough times, I've found it hard seeing DH down.

Glitter:  and  for a BFP from you.

loopybud: Hope you have your booking in with mw soon. I went to my gp week after OTD and booking in was at 10+1. It got to 9+5 and I hadn't heard anyhting so went down to see mws just to make sure there hadn't been any mess ups and got a call that evening from mw.

IMO Google is ok but you do have to be careful. I've found be as specific as possible with what you put in the search box and click on pages from UK helps. One example of when Google was really useful was foods to avoid in pg, nurse at pre tx for IVF said not to eat any soft cheese including cottage, philadelphia and Feta. NHS just said avoid soft and blue veined cheese but procesed is ok. I put is Feta cheese safe to eat in pg in the search box on google and one of the first links listed was to an article on www.babycentre.co.uk which gives cheese which are ok, has to said that there are several semi soft cheeses which are ok in pg including feta and there's a few which you would think would be on the avoid list. The Food Standards Agency website has an interesting article about peanuts as well.


----------



## lmk

congrats liag and hubby on your   you must be on , so happy for you both!

GG just seen your ticker 4 days to go yeehah!!   

Molly so sorry about your fil,   for you and dh.

hey to every1  

lmkxx


----------



## lia.g

Evening everyone

Thanks for all your messages today   You've all been amazing. Not sure how I would have got this far without you!  I still can't believe it was positive.  Doesn't seem real!

Glitter - glad you had a more positive day. It really helps having something to occupy your mind doesn't it. Have everything crossed for you   

Bp - how you doing Mrs?

Molly777 - so sorry to hear about your FIL  

Well, just a quickie from me this evening as mum and dad are due to call round any minute  

Lia xo


----------



## Babyrocks

Lia .fab news congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep wellxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparklyme

Congratulation Lia on your         .

Glitter not long to go.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## emak

Lia have just seen your news DELIGHTED  for you both !!!      

BP i cant imagine what you must be going through ,hang in there mrs,when do you hope to have your scan?

Molly777 so sorry to hear of your FIL passing     

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well ,sorry i have been AWOL again ,im just soooooo tired in the evenings ,can barely even manage keeping my eyes open for the soaps !!! Will get on tomorrow night for a proper post.
E  xx


----------



## niceday1971

Lisa 

congratulations on your BFP.  Wishing you all the best.   

Thinking bout you Glitter. 


Lx


----------



## glitter girl

lmk said:


> GG just seen your ticker 4 days to go yeehah!!


----------



## andreaj81

lia sorry i didn't get on earlier, i havent had a min but i've been thinking about you all day, im so happy for you n dh, huge congratulations to you both!!!!!



molly sorry to hear about your fil  hope you n dh are drawing strength from eachother

bp how you feeling today honey?   

glitter can't believe its only 4 more days left!!! we've got a nice bfp trend going now for you 2 join  then hopefully i'll be next     

lmk you're right the time has flown in!!!! i can't believe it! how you keeping?

sweetchiili you feeling any better sweetie?


----------



## weeoonagh

Congratulations Liag on your


----------



## angel83

Hey girls, not sure if you will remember me but ive got a natural BFP. im noe 6wks 4days. cant believe it.

How are you all?

Sinead


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Angel83,

Yes I remember you, many   on your BFP, What a lovely surprise for you Im sure  . How have you been keeping?   

Girls I just picked up my brand new Fiat Punto today  , Im thrilled to bits with it, I have to say  . Now Im looking forward to Sunday and hopefully a BFP  .

I'm sure you are all out enjoying the lovely weather, so enjoy


----------



## emak

Sinead *WOW* how wonderful for you both ,a wee brother or sister for your wee boy ,sooooooooooooooooo pleased for you


----------



## sparklyme

Congratulations Sinead, thats fantastic news.  Lots of   on here at the minute   that they continue


----------



## galaxy girl

sorry havent been on in so long.... so busy at the minute.

BP and Lia - whoo hooo!!!!!!! briliiant news. also congrats to Sinead I remember you of course!

Am so tired - am blaming the drugs, but go on hols on Sunday and can't wait. will be logging on before we go to see Glitters news - have everything crossed for you!


Thanks for all the posts re the baby names. good to know I'm not alone in feeling like this. I really had wanted the name though - its a mix of my granny amd mums names - I should have just told my friend what i had planned and I know she would'nt have used it. I had just buried my head in the sand over the whole pregnancy and we hadn't discussed names or babies at all for the nine months. she had phoned me during my 2 WW in november to tell me she was pregnant - so I found the whole thing really hard.


----------



## Well wishing lurker

I see a few of you on about the name thing.

Maybe I'm alone in thinking this but I'd just choose whatever name I wanted regardless who else had it.  The only exception might be if it was a family member on dp's side where the first and surname might be the same (for the children's sake growing up).  I would be (and have been) honoured that someone thought my choice so good (!) that they also want it (or that's how I'd see it anyway).  I think anyone who gets annoyed about it doesn't have enough to worry about!!  So I say if your heartset on a name, bite the bullet (explain to your friend/relative in advance if it makes you feel better but you shouldn't have to apologise) and go for it.

Lia and BP glad you've got each other and delighted for you both!


----------



## lia.g

Girls homw computer is on the blink so just logging in quickly at work.

In case I can't get on over the weekend I wanted to let *Glitter* know that I'll be thinking about her  

And *sinead*, congrats on the BFP

Hope everyone else is well and hope you all have a good wknd


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone  ,

Haven't been on as I banned myself from the computer   google .

So am trying to catch up-tell ya a day or 2 away and you girls can fill pages.

Andrea, is your final scan today?        for it, if it is today and     for lots of eggies on Monday......Monday    .

Lia, has it sank in yet?

Glitter I have a sneaky feeling the    have been out,         to you, I might be going to my mums Caravan for the weekend, but know I 'll be thinking and   for you, but if you don't see a congrats ( ) post from me on Sun, its because im not back  .

Molly777 was thinking about you,   and hope your doing a bit better.

Sweetchilli hope your feeling brighter too  

Fab weather    really need a  .

Girls do you think it would be safe enough to have a bath? im still only doing showers, was afraid with not knowing whats going on in there  .
Also re: whats going on in there, I have decided-finally that what will be will be, if we get a heart beat or two at scan, we will be over the moon, but if something else happens, then it wasn't meant to be, I say this because I keep thinking AF is comming-DP said how can it when I just bled for 7days  , so nature will just have to take its course, I think I will retest on Monday, as not knowing what my levles are doing is sending me  , at least if you know there rising   and DP is anxious too. Anyway will see what happens.

And OMG my friend has Swine Flu-he lives in London, and is on the anti-viral meds etc, also under house arrest and not allowed out til 29th June, it all started last Sat with a headache  , We were laughing though as he's gay and a little dramatic  he can't just get man flu, no he has to be a big drama and become a statistic in the Swine Flu epidemic. I saw him the 1st week of my 2ww he was over and DP thinks I should get tested-but apparenty its not contagious until the person who has it stars displaying symtons.

Anyway   to everyone, and all the lurkers.......  to all.


----------



## Cate1976

Sinead: Congratulations on your BFP. I remember your username. Hope the rest of your pg goes smoothly.

Babypowder: Doing another test on Monday sounds like a good idea to me, the strength of the line might give you an indication of what's happening. Will keep  ing for you. Hope your friend gets better soon.

Glitter:  and  for a BFP from you on Sunday. 

I'm loving the weather at the moment, hope it's like this next weekend for Summer Madness.


----------



## kleenexgirl

Just a quick one for you Babypowder!

Don't worry about turning into a piglet!
You would have shown symptoms by now if you were infected, plus as you say, it was too early for your friend to be excreting the virus in any great numbers (what a horrible term  )
Kleenex


----------



## andreaj81

good afternoon ladies   what another gorgeous day!!! 

babypowder im so glad you banned yourself form google!  i think its a really good idea to test again on monday to see what your levels are doing. hope you have a lovely w/end at the caravan if you go  ps i googled incubation period for swine flu (ok so it is good for some things ) n the normal time frame is 2-5 days in humans so you should be fine xx

lia i bet you n dh are still grinning from ear to ear  how you feeling?

molly i was thinking about you on the way up the road today...the car in front had a number plate that started with 'm777' lol how are ya?

glitter only 2 sleeps to go!!!!            

sweetchilli are you a druggie yet?! lol when you start?

galaxy girl enjoy your hols on sun!!! goin anywhere nice?! 

ladyhex hows you keeping?

lmk have you got your schedule yet?!   rfc keeping you waiting!!!

emma how did your appt go today? hope you got good news bout your results 

hope everyone else is well esp all our ladies n bumps...isn't it great we have so many now 

well i have my final scan 2moro am at 7.30  i can't believe how fast stimms has gone! im so tired all the time but so looking forward to the coming days n weeks    i really have faith this will go well for us  dh was talking about goin out for dinner mon nite as its our anniversary, do you think i'll be able for it or not? not sure whether 2 wait til tues or not


----------



## lia.g

Just another quickie before I leave work  

Andrea - can't believe how quickly your treatment seems to have gone.  Good luck for scan tomorrow    You're spot on about the grinning    So hard not being able to tell everyone!  Only problem is that I seem to have developed insomnia    Got 2 hours sleep last night and 3 the night before.  I love my sleep  

Babypowder - hope you can make it to the caravan. Be a nice wee break for you after what you've been through. Hopefully the weather stays nice    Have you got a date for your scan yet by the way?

Galaxy - have a great holiday  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a good weekend.  Will hopefully get the computer fixed or get on at my mums to catch up at some stage.

Lia


----------



## emak

Evening girls just a quickie from me to let yous know about my results....unfortunately they were as i suspected ,not good my AMH has come back very low 1.1 to be exact ,Dr Farrag (think thats his name ) said that would be the cut of point     have to admit there was a few tears even though i was expecting it not to be good but suppose i was living in hope   .We we start we will be doing the short protocol with lots of extra scans and blood tests which is good.
Hope all you girls are keeping well and enjoying the class weather.


----------



## emak

Shaz has asked me to pass on that she has no internet at the moment but hopes to be on again soon.


----------



## Babypowder

Emak, as you know im not up on all the tests, but I do know that anything is possible, I have an idea that the amh is about ovarian reserve-but wether this means the quality or quantity Im  not sure.

Anyway just wanted to say, hang in there one lovely little emmbie is all it takes no matter who you are and I    that your tx goes ahead and good news about the extra scans etc so they can keep an eye on the progress.

BP.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  

Emak, all the best for your tx, I really hope it works.  It seems awlful the run of luck that your having, and ur not even over 40.  I wonder what causes the reserve to go down so early on?  I really hope that ur luck changes, and u have a successfull tx      

Andrea, all the best for to-morrow.  I went to Tiny Feet support group in L/derry on the evening of my egg collection.  Everyone is different though so maybe you should wait and see how u feel.

Babypowder, where's ur mum's caravan at?  Hope u have a nice time.

Lia - hope ur taking it easy

Glitter, all the best for Sunday

Imak - thanks for dinner last night.  I really enjoyed it, even though I couldn't finish it (was like the side of a mountain lol)!  I hope ur schedule arrives asap.

Hi to everyone else, Louise


----------



## molly777

thanks girls for all your messages your all so kind  

babypowder thank you, your so kind and thoughful, read what you said to DH   
good luck with testing again on monday hun

Andrea, you made me laugh, so cool having a number plate with M777   
Best of luck with scan tomor, when is your EC ? good luck hun...

Emak, don't read to much into AMH test results,    

I have kind of lost track of whats happening with everyone, haven't still got reading all the old posts...
so Glittergirl, lia, sweetchilli, cate, imak, shaz, ladyhex how are you all? have been thinking about you all and hope everyone else is keeping well

lots of hugs M777


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG i had a whole post done and i lost it


----------



## Ladyhex

sorry this is so impersonal but hows everybody doing 
   so angry i lost my other post


----------



## GemmaC

Emak pet I am sorry you heard that news today.  . Try not to read to much into it. I am believing the best for you! You only need one egg to do the trick and if you get more that is a super bonus, so I am holding out on great things for you. Hopefully we will be cycle buddies to keep each other company. Ill be in touch.x


----------



## glitter girl

OMG Girls, I tested this morning, it's a     for us, I've cried ( with joy ) since 8am, D.P and I are still in so much shock, I really cant believe it, so so happy


----------



## Squirrel24

Hi girls - have been lurking around board every day just to see how everyone is doing and there is some good news at last.

BP - you've had a tough time - praying for you that all goes well

Glittergirl - congrats on your       - take it easy now

Liag & sinead - congrats on your good news.

About time there was a wee run of BFP's.

Take everyone else on tx - emma keep ur chin up all it takes is one - keep positive and hopefully things will work out.


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter on your BFP! Im over the moon for you! Just jumped on before we went as I had a suspicion the  where out and maybe yesterday to?  Brilliant news


----------



## andreaj81

OMG glitter i can't believe it!!!! i wasn't expecting that when i logged in! congratulations to you both!!!!!   im so happy for you      did you have any symptoms?


emma sorry it wasn't good news at your scan yest  but as gemma has said, it only takes one so try n keep strong

well i had 6 follies on scan today n nice thick lining so all go for ec mon am woohoo!!!! i have to take my trigger jab 2nite at 7.30, then i'll be drug free  i've also just realised i'll be next to post results  hope i keep this fabulous trend of bfp's going


----------



## Babypowder

Andrea great news, being drug free is great! you'll not know what to do with yourself      fro lots of eggies on Monday  .


----------



## lia.g

Computer is working again and what great news to log in to;  

Glitter -    whoo hoo brilliant news.  So pleased for you and DH. Believe me it won't sink in for ages.  I still can't believe it.

Andrea - glad scan went well. All sound good.  Best of luck with e/c on Monday    Being drug free sounds lovely!  I have to stay on my patches and tablets for at least 4 weeks and they're really affecting my sleep    Still, its all worth it hey!

Emma - sorry you didn't get great news yesterday, but like the girls say, it only takes one  

Lia xo


----------



## GemmaC

Yeeehaaa!!!! FAB news glitter girl!!! That is just great!


----------



## Ladyhex

Glitter here's to a healthy 8 months mrs   

andrea thats brilliant news EC on monday omg


----------



## glitter girl

Thanks girls  

Andrea, Your turn next hun, wishing you all the very best  . Symtom wise, I had very sore (.) (.) first week which disappeared week 2. No implantation bleed but extreme tirdness this week with a few very slight twinges. 

B.P, I knew you were on to me and you would send the   after me,   , I was guilty of testing early  

Lia, how you getting on? When should I ring RFC to get more pessaries? Dont think they are open today?

Girls Im too excited to do personals but thanks for all the good wishes


----------



## emak

Awwwww girls i LOVE waking up to good news ....even if i am slightly hungover   .We really are having  a run of BFP on here at the moment ,long may it continue .Andrea good luck hun with e/c and i   that you have lots of eggies in your follies.
Girlies im grand ,just trying to be positive about things and exploring all options to DH and I but as you have all said it only takes one and suppose we are going for quality and not quantity in my case...thank you all for your very king messages of support it means a lot to me.


----------



## GemmaC

Emak you have a great positive attitude. I am glad your ok.  When do you think you might get started?


----------



## lia.g

Glitter the RFC is open tomorrow so give them a ring and they'll have the script ready for Monday. 

I'm fine thanks.  Finding having to stay on the patches and tablets a bit tiresome as I haven't been sleeping and am quite bloated but despite that I'm walking on air


----------



## Lesley08

Lia, Glitter and Sinead many many congrats - delighted for you all    

Emma - hope all goes well for you hun.

Much love to the rest of you, I do still pop on and read your news but I mostly post on the bumps and 3rd tri threads. Just wanted to say how much I have appreciated all the support over the past year and a half - I was so shocked and pleased by the lovely messages we got when we were in Brno waiting for our tx and to be honest it meant so much more as we felt so far from home so thank you al ladies you are all great and deserve all your dreams to come true    

Lesley xx


----------



## Cate1976

GRRRRR, just lost a post, tried to delete a sentence and it took me back to the thread.

Emak: Sorry to hear your results weren't what you were hoping for. Good that you're going to get extra blood tests and scans during your next tx.  and  that it goes well for you. Your  attitude is amazing, you're right in that it's quality not quantity that counts, it only takes 1 good egg to give you a BFP. 

Andrea: Glad your scan went well.  for EC. You were asking about being well enough to be out on Monday evening. The day of my EC, I was at my theology class that evening. Physically, I felt fine. From what I've read, I was lucky and I think 2 things helped, the first being I have a higher than avaerage pain threshold and secondly, I was kept in recovery a bit longer than most people are due to DH and I getting bus home afterwards and my bp being a little on the low side, latter was sorted by cup of water.

Glitter:  on your , you've done well to last untill day before OTD before testing. Hope that the next 8.5 months go smoothly. Welcome to the 3ww.

Babypowder: Thinking of you and DP,  and  for a strong BFP on Monday. If you've gone to your Mum's caravan, hope you're having a good time.

News on me is that I'm still waiting for appointment for anomoly scan to come. Am going to do some research to try and find out exactly what health service is available in Omagh for babies and young children. This is especially after reading the press on Thursday about equipment being removed from the County Hospital here in Omagh. The impression I've got is that there's very little and I want to find out if babies and young children are at risk due to lack of health care in the town.


----------



## galaxy girl

Glittter       

So excited for you!! 

Leaving tomorrow for 10 days in Tuscany and can't wait!


----------



## KITTY1231

congratulations to glitter girl lia.g and bp on your brillant news


----------



## JK32

Congrats Glitter on your   - brilliant news..

Also huge congrats to you as well lia.g - great to see positive news on here  

Andrea all the best for Monday -   that the 2ww goes in quickly and you get that positve result at the end.

Hope all the other girls are keeping well  

jk xx


----------



## kleenexgirl

Glitter, congratulations to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what fantastic news!!!!

Good luck in your pregnancy  

Kleenex


----------



## lmk

glitter girl congrats to u an dh         

andrea all the best for monday honey   

emak honey so sorry bout the results but hey girl you are an offical member of "TOE"  origins will help in getting your dream.  you are a superstar, you worry bout all of us on here and i hope we can in return help you  . you a lovely person inside and out! 

loopybud will have to get you out again for mountaineering lol   

as for me girls dh got a phone call from rfc i have to go wednesday and pick up schedule and drugs, start thurs, so this is where the fun begins     , hope to have a calm approach this time or god only knows what will happen to dh 

hope every1 is well and have a fab weekend we're havin a bbq tonight so gotta go and get myself ready

lmkxx


----------



## sparklyme

Congratulations Glitter on your               . Am sure you are on


----------



## Sue30

Glitter .. OMG - fandabydosy (if thats how you spell it) . .was just sneaking on to say good luck for tomorrow and totally delighted to read your good news ... really fantastic .. congratulations to you and DH ...


----------



## andreaj81

lmk...... finally!!!!!   the rfc really kept you waiting   but at least you know whats happening now   so glad your getting started!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Glitter i came on to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow but you have already done it (sneaky)   
          on your



so happy for you hun heres to a happy and healthy 8.5 months ahead , you must be on


----------



## IGWIN79

emak , hope you are feeling better hun ,, as you said it the quality not the quanity, but its still hard when you find out something like that hang in there hun hope its not to long till you get started , big hugs   

Andrea , good luck for mon hun, hope all goes well 

Imk great news hun, bet your releaved !!

Liag how are you doing , any systoms yet 
Sorry my spelling is really bad     

Galaxy have a nice holiday hun !!

Ladyhex i am fine hun , how are you ??
Hi to everyone else hope you are all keeping well !!!

Well me am dreading tomorrow INJECTION TIME    I dont think i will be able to do it but i will give it a go and see what happens 
i have two injections a day for the next month , why did i not get the spray thingy ??


----------



## lia.g

Sweetchilli - good luck with starting injections    I'm sure you'll be fine.  First one is always the worst.  I take it Origin don't use the nasal spray then?

I'm fine apart from the insomnia which is becoming ridiculous    Am quite bloated but thats from the drugs.  Had to go and buy a size bigger jeans yesterday for comfort.  Boobs are getting bigger and sorer but apart from that no major symptoms just yet thank goodness  

Glitter - how are you this morning?  Has it sunk in yet?  

Andrea - all the best for tomorrow hun    

Lmk - great news that you're starting again.  I highly recommend the calm approach!    

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying their wknd

Lia xo


----------



## yonny

Hi girls! 

As a Belfast girl living in England - I hope you dont mind me jumping on here to ask a favour?? 

Is there anywhere I can hire two travel cots when I come over to NI at the end of July? Or does anyone know of anyone who would be willing to let me 'hire' theirs - Ill happily pay for the use! 
I have one large one which gets used over here when we take the car anywhere - but of course its far too heavy to take on the plane! 

My girls will only be seven months so not yet big enough for a bed!!!

Hope someone out there can help or suggest something! 

Thanks and bye for now
Yonny xx


----------



## Mamabud

Glitter, congratulations on ur BFP.  I came on this morning to check,   you beat me to it!  If you had a fresh cycle of IVF / ICSI, you don't get any more pessaries.  Mine finished on test day.  I think (correct me if I'm wrong), it's only FET get's extra hormonal support.  Take it easy now and give it the best chance of success!

Imak, I'm so pleased that you are finally getting the ball moving.  All the best for starting the sniffing, and I hope it'll not be as bad second time around.

Sweetchilli - good luck for ur injections.  After the first you'll be a pro!

Hi to everyone else, have to go to work for a couple of hours, but I'll be back on to catch up properly.


----------



## galaxy girl

Glitter BJP texted me to say mega congrats - she can't get on line at the minute and won't be at craigavon meet next week. I can't go either....... But we are so delightedfor you!

Yonny - maybe try the bumps and babies thread? sorry I can't help.


----------



## glitter girl

Girls, thanks again for all the well wishes, still on   this morning, so so happy and relieved that it worked for us this time .

Loopybud, cheers for the info, very accurate 

Galaxy girl, nice to hear from you again, please thank BJP for me. Obviously I wont be at Craigavon meeting next week either, Niceday is now in USA for a wee break before her treatment starts next month, so there will be quite a few of us missing, I must let Sharon know 

Andrea, I will be thinking of you tomorrow, all the best for EC .

Sweetchilli, try not to worry about the jabs, Origin seem to use them instead of spray, once you get started on them you will be fine, its really the whole build up to it that made me anxious but the actual jab itself really wasnt too bad, then it just becomes part of your daily routine and you dont give it a second thought 

To all you girls currently going through or about to start treatment lots of      to you all


----------



## andreaj81

morning ladies

sweetchilli, try not to worry about the inj. as you know i did them instead of spray and i found them great. its much easier than trying to rem to take spray every 8 hrs...or it was for me at least cos i've a head like a sieve at the best of times   some days it would sting a tiny bit, some days i didn't feel it at all. but it reallt does become just something you do each day. try to to worry too much n good luck   ps WOOHOO!!!!! you've finally got started  

galaxy girl enjoy your hols. tell bjp i said hello, was thinking about her n how she was getting on 

im goin out for dinner today with the folks, can't wait. im starvin thinking about it already! lol really excited about 2moro   thanks for all the best wishes


----------



## Babyrocks

Glitter............................


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks everyone, i was dreaming about them last night    and couldnt sleep so it got to 7 in the morning and i when down half a sleep and done it Dh was laughing calling me a weirdo    didnt even feel it lol. Im a big whoose when it comes to needles, dont know what all the panick was about   

Well thats me started yeahhhhhh heyyy , cant believe it !!!

Andrea all the best of luck for tomorrow hun !!!

Liag and glitter are yous still on cloud nine , so happy for yas both !!

Babypowder ... how are you hun , i think i read you are going to test again tomorrow , well all the best of luck hun    for yous , will be thinking about yous            

Welcome  yonny , i dont know of any where but im sure someone will know !!

Welll of to my family BBQ sees yas later 

BIG hi to loopyone ,Emak,ladyhex, Molly777, loopybud, babyrocks, cate , crazykate, sunbeam , galaxygirl, Eiregirl , sue , sparkleme, imk, kittty, kleenexgirl , Jk32, lesley , Gemma,Squirrel, wellwishinglucker,Niceday97, Weeoough, Shaz,Yellazippy  sorry if i missed anyone


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli, so glad your injections went well   
andrea, good luck for tomorrow 
     babypowder thinkning about you for tomorrow   
yonny welcome sorry i cant help but im sure someone will


----------



## Ladyhex

tickets for Beyonce go on sale this Friday OMG i cant wait    sad i know


----------



## Ladyhex

Andrea enjoy your dinner    made sure you take a pudding lol


----------



## lmk

andrea all the best for ec tomorrow honey   i hope you had a nice lunch with the folks i love food!   (got to stop loving it so much tho)
sweetchilli well done on getting started, i will be joining you on thurs lol  
ladyhex i would  love to see beyonce but i will need to start saving the ££££'s again so no luxurys for me!


----------



## louise09

Hi every1 hope u all had a good w.end.  Back 2 work 2morrow 
Congrats 2 the BFP's, I hope I will be 1 of them in a few months time! 
Have noticed in signatures that a lot of u tried clomid for a while b4 opting for IVF, and some have fallen preg with this.  I wasn't given this option :O  Do u think this is because with DP low count that it wouldn't benefit us??

xxx


----------



## Cate1976

yonny: Welcome to FF, if you post on NI Bumps and Babies, someone on there might have a travel cot you could borrow. Another option would be to buy 1/2 cheap ones when you get over here or ask your family to get them for you. That way you'll be able to use them when you come over again. I'm thinking about getting 2 travel cots off ebay cos we need the really lightweight ones (are put up with poles like you get on tents, I like the look of the Little Life Twin Arc) they are quite expensive new which is why I'll look on Ebay. 

andrea: Hope EC goes well for you tomorrow.

Galaxy: Hope you have a great time in Tuscany.

Sweetchilli: Glad your first injection went ok. I was on the spray.

Babypowder:  and  for you for tomorrow.


----------



## Ladyhex

girls don't know if i have already told you be i got the results to my exams at the weekend there , i got a distinction woohoo i really cant believe it. i was wondering if they just give us all distinctions because they lost the first paper then found then lol   
who cares i still passed  

hope everybody had a good weekend !!!!
Hi louise and welcome, sorry i cant answer your question but im sure one of the girls on here could. 
lmk i cant really afford it myself, but i did abit of overtime there so its paying for it lol   £55 per ticket  
babypowder fingers crossed for tomorrow hun     i dont think you will need much luck as your wee beanie or beanies are growing strong every day  
andrea  for tomorrow mrs

lia.g and glitter im sure you both are on    still   
loopyone hows you been feeling mrs ?
loopybud are you having much sickness ?
crazykate were are you hiding 

 to all the other girls and all the lurkers      

up to the RFC on thursday will i see anybody there ?


----------



## Ladyhex

cate hows the bump doing im sure you are getting big now mrs


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

ladyhex, I'm fine thanks.  Had a good day to-day, as the symptoms come and go.  How's u?

Andrea, good luck for ec to-morrow

Hi to everyone else, L


----------



## yonny

Thanks for all the replies girls -   - I didnt realise you could get pop up travel cots which are easy to take away so Im going to get me a couple of those!! 
Appreciate those who took the time to reply - thanks  
Take care
Yonny x


----------



## molly777

sorry girls haven't been on have been in Derry all wkend with my DH family, their all amazing there so strongh... busy wkend we are both wrecked, still lots of people coming to the house...
glad to come on and see good news...

Glitter girl so thrilled and happy for you hun... look after yourself and be good to yourself   

Andrea all the best for tomor hun, hope you get lots if healthy eggs....  

babypowder good luck tomor will be thinking of you 

Imk thats brillant you are getting started so soon, all the very best in the next few wks... its flys by... 

Sweetchilli, glad you got first injection over....good luck hun
hope everyone else is keeping well and thinking of you all  

taking tues off going to Dublin for the day to meet the sisters and I;m going to shop big time retail theraphy is needed     shop til i DROP....

chat soon girls hugs M777


----------



## lmk

babypowder    for tomorrow hun
molly777 have fun shopping and catching up with your sisters  
ladyhex i'm up on wednesday, pity we could've had a giggle in the waiting room trying to figure which 1 was you lol  
loopybud glad your feeling better hun, any papparazi outside your house?? 

off to bed catch up later girls  
lmkxx


----------



## Ladyhex

lmk it would have been really funny...that waiting room is so dead at times every time we have been up my DH falls asleep 
molly777,     families are strong toegther


----------



## Sue30

Andrea - just calling in to say good luck for EC today ...   for lots of eggs for you and DH!

Hello - to everyone else, sorry for quick post but on my way to work .. chat later

Sue


----------



## crazykate

OMG Glitter fabulous news hun I haven't been on all weekend what a start to a monday morning   Wishing you and DP/DH many many congratulations on your BFP


----------



## crazykate

Babypowder thinking of you today mrs hope all turns out well     

Andrea EC already hun    you'll be pupo before you know it  

Ladyhex here I am!!!!  Did ya miss me


----------



## Babypowder

Morning,

Andrea,     for lots of eggies, can't wait to hear, hope your not too sore  

Sweetchilli congrats on getting started-this is it-it'll fly by now  

Glitter has it sank in yet? Lia love the ticker 

LOL glitter I was thinking bet your DH doesn't think your wee red and orange poster is daft now   

Ladyhex,    on your distinction, bet all the typing on here helped!

Molly777   hope you enjoy your retail therapy  


Had a nice time at the caravan, though on Sat night I took quite bad af like cramps and had a bit of pinkish staining   it was very little and only once when I went to the loo-but of course I was then a knicker watching maniac, so re-tested late lastnight when we got home as I was worried, still positive and   me for using clearblue but the indicater now says 3+ weeks, so we are very happy, and its just 1 day at a time untill scan-which I still haven't heard about, so phoned this morn........its on the girls desk and she's off today  , I know I might get it this week, just I had worked out around 9th July for me-but don't want them being so busy and then having to wait til after the 12th holidays, so will phone again during the week.

Hi to everyone else, lmk, sue30, cate, crazykate, loopybud, babyrocks, galaxy, anyone I've missed   and hi to all the lurkers


----------



## andreaj81

sorry for not getting on til now ladies, i went back to bed when i got home n im only just up again  lazy lump  well we got 3 eggs today which im grateful for. after all it only takes 1!  the drugs they give you at origin are fab! i don't remember a single thing...last thing i remember i was checking my details with them then i woke up n it was done...i asked them had they started yet!  im a little tender but i actually feel great  waiting on embryologist phoning to tell us if all 3 are mature enough for injecting   don't know if you remember but its our 2nd anniversary today as well so i think it's lovely that our babies will be 'conceived' today  me n dh gonna go out for dinner 2nite (yes i know i was out yest too, sssh! lol) n i think i'll have 1 glass of champagne to celebrate (my first drink since new yr  n hopefully last one for another yr!) thanks again to all my friends for all the thoughts n prayers...i don't know where i'd be without you 

babypowder you have made me smile from ear to ear reading your post  im am so so happy your +ve is getting stronger, you truely are our miracle  hopefully you get your scan soon for your own peace of mind 

i made a new friend in the waiting room today, so edith if you've found us, which i hope you have, welcome to our wee family  it so nice to have a wee chat while we wait. hope your scan went well xx


hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## andreaj81

me again! 
the embryologist just phoned n only 2 out of our 3 eggs were suitable for injecting. please please please embies make it to thur...mummy wants you home      any prayers you could send our way would be very much appreciated ladies xx


----------



## Babypowder

Andrea..............

Those drugs sound brill .......not a bit like the rfc . 2wee eggies getting jiggy on your 2nd Anniversary! Enjoy your dinner and will be sending you lots of                                           for Thurs.


----------



## lia.g

Andrea - Happy Anniversay  
            So glad e/c went well. Will say a wee prayer tonight for good fertilisation  

Babypowder - so pleased to hear your test is now saying 3+ weeks    You must be so relieved.  Hope you get your scan date soon


----------



## Babypowder

PS. andrea bubbles ending in 7........ever little helps


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: Fantastic news,  ing that RFC can do your scan on the 9th.

Andrea: Happy anniversary, enjoy your meal out.  that your 2 eggs amke it to Thursday.

Ladyhex: Bump is growing slowly but is visible, I'm not as big as i thought I'd be but not worried cos I think a lot of it is due to me being 5'6 with medium build and I've filled out at the sides as well as the front.

Molly777: Thinking of you, . Hope you have a great day in Dublin, retail therapy sounds like a really good idea.

News on me is that I'm still waiting for appointment for anomoly scan to come. Thinking about giving them a ring to get approximate date. Hoping to feel Brooke and Rio kicking during the next couple weeks.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  Andrea, I had 3 eggs too, one fertilised and survived, and as you know I'm now pg!  I really hope that this is the same success story for you.        

Ladyhex - congrats on ur distinction!

Imak - paparazzi?  What do you mean lol!  Roll on Wednesday!

Babypowder - glad you had a positive test.  You must have a little fighter there!

Louise


----------



## emak

Andrea soooooooooooo delighted your e/c went well and its so true what you have said it only takes one hun ,keep up the PMA   and enjoy your anniversary dinner.
BP hi mrs ,i honestly think you are gonna have a wee baba at the end of all this ,you have been through a nitemare the past few weeks and i   to god that you are going to have a very happy ending.
Ohhh Cate how exciting it will be to feel your twinies kick for the first time.
Sweetchilli i see that you have started you jabs .yehhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa ,its great to get started !!!
Loopybud whats the craic with paparazzi ?? What have i missed?
Lisa ,when are you starting your meds? Are yous 2 girlies still coming down our way next Wednesday?
Crazykate how the heck are you ? Did you get all the building work finished?
Ohhh god im sooooo tired think the heat is killing me and suppose the fact that we were sooooooooooooooo busy at work ,but at least the day flew in    hope yous are all well.
E xx


----------



## lmk

andrea   to you and dh! hope alot of jiggy jiggy will be going on tonight lol! sending loads of     your way and i will be   for you tonight.

babypowder well the baba /s are fighters hope scan is soon   

emak, the drugs start thurs pick them up wed at 1 have my re-training session at 1.30!! hopefully loopybud and i will be up if she game enough to have me in the motor wey her!  the craic with the paps is loopybud has been in our local paper for the past 4 weeks runnin,and probably a few more weeks to come! so i think she a bit of a local celeb lol . isn't this right mrs loopybud?

cate how fab it will be to feel the babas kick! 

how is everyone?
boy this weather is brill but i'm sneezing like a good un, hayfever is driving me mad  
lmkxx ahchoooo!!!!


----------



## molly777

andrea, great news, was waying all morning to see how its when for you.... all the best with ET will be   for you hun and a big HAPPY ANNIVERSARY to you too and your wee hubbie...

Babypowder, was waiting to hear the crack with you too.... oh you most be a nervous wreck!!!! but me thinks your a calm lady   delighted for you  

Cate, thank you hun, glad your keeping well and make sure you lets us know whats happening right the way through as know your on other tread too...

Ladyhex congrads on getting your exam.... you did amazing you most be so happy.... hows mr hex!!!!

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well.... babypowder your going to have to do one of you famous lists on what satge everyone is.....  i'm getting lost.....hope its nice and sunny tomor up here and in Dublin!!!!!

chat soon hugs M777


----------



## emak

Gemma C and Kitty i think yous are both getting your AMH results back this week .GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Sue30

Andrea .. I'm   for fertilisation tonight  

   

Fab news on the test BP -


----------



## Ladyhex

thanks girls i was so pleased i have signed up for the next level   mad i think lol

babypowder thats fantastic news  
andrea i sing to your wee eggies " lets get it on "   to hun it could be a good omen  
sweetchili hows the human pin cushion going  
loopybud you go girl lol hope they get your good side 
molly777 hows you keeping mrs 
cate glad the bump is keeping well 
crazykate gald your out of hiding   did you pick the furniture yet ?
emak i think there should be something done about working in this heat  

hello to all the lovely ladies sorry if i missed anybody


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls

just to let you know I am so delighted to hear all the news about the BFP'S. We just slumming it here in Florida for a fortnite before our treatment starts! 
         ​Glittergirl sent you a wee message and just to say all those prayers have paid off. i am so delighted for you and your DP.  

Catch up with you all when i get back. It will take me ages reading all the posts.

Lx


----------



## glitter girl

Niceday, hope you have a great holiday, dont forget my present  

Andrea,   for you   

B.P, So glad them tests are still coming up positive, your'e the bravest girl I know .

Ladyhex,   on your exam  

Girls, dont want to skud myself but so far Im feeling great , a bit tired at times but nothing to complain about  . Whoever said this 3ww is worse than 2ww is spot on, trying not to get too anxious   . Anyway Im off to get myself ready for our end of term school dinner, yum yum   .

Hope everyone is enjoying the beautiful weather


----------



## Babypowder

Hi 

just a quicky from me, firstly andrea do you phone or does clinic phone you with fertilisation results?       

Well the girl at the RFC muct have long arms, as yesterday I was told my letter for scan was on her desk-but she was off, well it arrived this morn and as I suspected its after the 12th hols-15th July, have to say was a bit   at the thought of having to wait another fortnight, I know you need to be so far along and its 6days after what I thought my app was going to be-had worked out the 9th, so not far out-but after everything so far, I  just want to know if im viable 
So phoned RFC and got a lovely English girl, explained to her I had a heavy bleed but at the time it was way to early for scans etc, so was hoping to be seen asap just to put my mind at ease as I was told about viability etc.
So im now going on Monday 6th! she said someone had cancelled, and though I will be 3days early for scan explain this and hopefully they will see something     .

If anyone is good at counting-can you tell me how far on I am-I used the FF calculater and it says im 6+1 today so by next Mon I will be 7weeks-is that right? My ec was 1st june/et 4June.   and thanks girls.


----------



## Babypowder

Ahh my bubbles  

Ps. glitter I love school dinners-I could eat one now, witha pudding after-homemade custard yum  .


----------



## andreaj81

girls the embryologist phoned this morning and it wasn't good news. none of our embies made it. i can't believe im writting this, i am absolutely devasted. i feel like someone has taken my heart out n i can't stop crying. thanks for your thoughts. andrea


----------



## lia.g

Awh Andrea honey I'm so sorry to hear that     I don't know what to say, and I'd imagine nothing is going to make you feel any better right now.  Life can be so cruel but don't give up on your dream.  Just know that I'm thinking about you and DH.  Take care


----------



## Ladyhex

andrea im so sorry hun, words fail me at this time 
i thinking about you and Dh     
Keep strong and i second what lia.g said about " dont give up on your dream" 

LX 
xxxxx


----------



## crazykate

Awk Andrea hun I'm so sorry


----------



## crazykate

Niceday how very dare you post from sunny florida     I'm soooooooo jealous - have a fab time!!
I'm going next year if I haven't got my BFP 

Building works nearly nearly finished I think Thursday finishes the conservatory people then it's just the tiler.  I can't wait I'm sick listening to every complaint DH has at the mo    

Furniture is picked - it's the brown and blue sofa and chairs I described not so long ago but loads of pages back  

Emak -  how's it going hun


----------



## lia.g

Girls I got my date for scan today.  Its next Thur which means I'll only be 6 weeks    I'm guessing its because the next week takes us up to the 12th.  Will it be able to pick anything up at 6 weeks and please excuse my ignorance, but what type of scan is it....internal or tummy one?  

Babypowder - did you get your date?  You should be before me surely  

Crazykate - we're going to Florida at end of September with our friends.  Have been reading the guide books and getting very excited, however I won't be able to go on the rides    Typical.

Niceday - you'll have to fill me in when you get back


----------



## apparition

Hi girls
just back after our two weeks away with Elie (our MH) and been trying to catch up.

To Andrea -     I know you must feel so low right now - just be gentle on yourself and take the time you need to greive so soon you will be able to move forward. Don't give up - there is a child trying to make its way to you and we are all wishing it ever closer. We will be here when you do not feel strong  - you are not alone hun.


Lots of love and best wishes to  those whose journey has come closer to the destination. You keep us strong and hopeful.

Will fill you in on all my developments when I get a chance.

Apps


----------



## Sue30

ANdrea ..   I am so sorry to read your news today .. you and DH will be in my thoughts and prayers   Please believe what Apparition so eloquently said .. there is a child out there trying to make its way to you and DH.


----------



## Sue30

Great news Lia and BP about your scan dates - you both must be so excited ..    


Sorry BP - I've never been sure if you count from EC or ET   but Lia .. think its the internal one ..  

Apparition - hope you had a lovely holiday .. and what good weather you got .. all refreshed for starting treatment?

Niceday .. great to hear from you in sunny Florida .. you lucky duck .. I too am definitely going to go in the next few years with my 2 nieces ..  

Good to hear you are feeling great Glitter .. enjoy your end of term soiree .. boy its a great time of the year to be a teacher ..  

Hey everyone else .. sweetchilli, ladyhax, Imk, crazycate, cate1976, Molly777, loopybud


----------



## lgs30

girls bought a doppler today lol


----------



## Cate1976

Andrea:  and  for you and DH. 

Babypowder: You're right on dates, you will be 7 weeks next Monday. Pm for you as well.

Lia: You'll be 5+6 next Monday, it'll be an internal scan. pm for you as well.

Ladyhex: Congrats on passing your course with distinction, think it's great you've signed up for the next level.

Forgot to say yesterday that I passed my ECDL course, certificates for parts 1 & 2 arrived yesterday. Busy couple of days ahead for me getting everyhting ready for going to Summer Madness on friday, clothes washing tomorrow morning and then pack Thursday evening.


----------



## kleenexgirl

Girls,

As you know we're waiting for IVF(I have 2 blocked tubes they've tried flushing them 3 times but with no success), forms all signed, deposit paid...

Got a  miraculous  this morning.

Thought we had no chance....... in shock.........
Early days, but we're further on than anyone believed possible.

 Kleenex


----------



## glitter girl

Andrea, not much I can say to you right now that will help except I am so very sorry


----------



## glitter girl

Kleenex girl, WOW, a natural BFP, Many congrats, that really is fantastic news


----------



## Cate1976

Kleenexgirl: Congratulations,  and  for a healthy pg.


----------



## GemmaC

Andrea, I am so so sorry to read your news. I sent you a PM. 

I had my consultation today with Origin. It went ok. We are for ISCI as planned. My AMH came back reading high so they want to put me on short protocol as I maybe be at risk of OHHS. I was a bit confused with this as I was on normal standard dose and long protocol at the royal at got 11eggs which I though was just a nice number and no OHHS so I am wondering if anyone else has been on a short protocol for rick of OHHS and did it go ok?


----------



## Sue30

Kleenex girl  - fantastic news ... I love to hear of miraculous BFP stories .. congratulations!!

Cate and Ladyhex .. congrats on your courses .. smartypants!

Gemma - I did the short protocol at Origin in April - please feel free to ask any questions! MY AMH was about 35 (ish) - found short protocol very straight forward, I took metformin tablets from Day 21 and continued to take these through out treatment, started stims on Day 3 of my next cycle, had a scan on Day 6 of cycle and again on Day 10 when Dr Farrag said I was ready and brought my EC forward from Mon to Fri - I got 18 eggs with no OHSS probs!


----------



## lmk

andrea so sorry for you hun and dh, hope you can find the strength to go for it again. it will happen


----------



## lmk

kleenex gril wow and omg a natural bfp, well done hun!

Loopyone all the best for scan tomorrow, cant wait to hear how many!!

lia and babypowder congrats on getting your scan dates  

catch up later girls off to the cinema to watch my sisters keeper meant to be a real   one.

love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Babypowder

Andrea, im so sorry to hear your news   you've been so positive and took everything in your stride, which makes it all the harder, know that you have done everything you could, life is so f**%ing unfair, but I know you have your faith and you will get your dream one day, for now take it easy and look after yourself and DH.


----------



## Babypowder

Kleenex girl fab news    on your BFP, that happened to my friend-two blocked tubes-but didn't have them removed, she had a wee girl through icsi as she was told it would never happen naturally-4yrs later she had a wee boy naturally!

Lia great news on your scan, though Im a bit   at the RFC-they where leaving me until the 15th July-when I put a letter in explaining about bleed and how I had to retest   and here they are asking you up next week 
But all sorted now and        we both see lots next week and      a heartbeat or two.

Cate thanks for pm  enjoy Summer Madness.


----------



## Mamabud

Andrea, I'm so sorry to hear your devastating news.  I really hope that you and dh are supporting each other, and taking it easy.  It will take time to re-cover        

kleenex, congratulations - u must be elated!  Take it easy now.

Emak - we'll be heading up to see you all next Wednesday.  I have been in the local paper a lot recently through work, and had another picture taken last Friday so will be re-appearing again lol!  

Niceday - slumming it!  It must be a tough job lol!

BP - with the ff calculator it takes it from 2 weeks prior to egg collection.  When I had my scan Dr Williamson said to date it from the first day of stimms, so she put me back 4 days?  I still like going with FF as it makes me 9 weeks to-morrow intead of 8+1!!

Lia - it is indeed an internal scan - the exact same as previous scans.  You're very brave going to Florida.  I'm such a worrier that I don't intend to go too far.  I'm sure it'll be fab!

Imak - enjoy ur film.  Let me know if it's any good.  All the best for to-morrow - exciting to get going again.

Loopyone - good luck for your scan.  It's amazing to see the heartbeat. 

Apparition - welcome back!


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi I just want to pass on how sad I feel for you and your dh Andrea.nothing i can say can help.but please look after and love each other.xo


----------



## lia.g

Cate - thanks for the pm  

Loopybud - I was a bit nervous about going but my friend who is coming with us is a nurse. Have spoken to her and my aunt who is also a nurse and both said it should be fine to fly.  We're flying to Manchester on 23rd for a friends wedding and then Edinburgh the following wknd. Going to check with consultant at scan just to be on safe side though.

Loopyone - good luck for scan tomorrow. How exciting  

Kleenex - congrats on your BFP  

Cate and Ladynex - congrats on your courses  

Lmk - my line manager went to see that film at the wknd and said she cried the whole way through, as did the whole cinema, men included


----------



## sparklyme

Andrea i'm so sorry to hear your news.  Take care and stay positive that next time may be your time  

Kleenex girl that is fantastic news on your BFP.  Goes to show when that baby wants to come there is no stopping it


----------



## louise09

Hi all 

Im still trying 2 get the hang of this site, trying 2 remem what stages every1 is at and who u all r is a full time job alone! So sorry for few personals at the mo.  

Kleenex girl, ive just found out 2day that both my tubes r blocked, (another prob 2 add 2 my list of probs) and have bin feeling really down all day, but reading ur post is just like OMG, miracles can happen!!  Do u think ur tubes have cleared up since u were told? Or did those little fellows fight their way through?!

Babypowder, also read ur post bout ur friend!  Wonder how this happened! 

Good luck 2 every1, whatever stage of tx ur at and for those who feel like its never gona happen and have had major dissapointments, it will work out eventually, god has reasons for everything, well thats what i keep trying 2 tell myself and believe.

Congrats on all the BFP's it really helps knowing that there is success at the end and gives us all hope 

xxx


----------



## emak

Awwwww Andrea im so so sorry to read your news ,you must be devasted       take care of yourself and we are all here for you when you need us.

Klennex girl WOW how amazing for you  
Hope the rest of yous are all well
E xx


----------



## Ladyhex

kleenex thats fantastic news


----------



## Babypowder

Hi louise 09,

Just read that you've found out about your tubes  , but believe me all is not lost, lots of girls on here have gone on to get pg, in fact I think fallopian tube problems make up a huge number of IF cases. I had mine removed because I was leaking fluid that built up in them into my womb-there is some term for this, and basically it can harm an embryo.

My friend like myself had the dye test, but with her they got a tiny amount of dye through one tube-so therefore couln't really justify removing them, she didn't want to wait any longer as she had already been trying to concieve so went for icsi privately.

She had been using contraception as they said she risked eptopic pg's but decided to come off it as she thought a natural pg would never happen-it did and as I said she now has a girl and boy. 

Did they mention removing yours? 

You are right there is hope for all.


----------



## Ladyhex

crazykate     wasnt to sure if that was the furniture had went with lol    have you had any word from the RFC to when you are getting your letter 

andrea i have been thinking about you all day mrs     to get that far and nothing life is so cruel 
its so heart breaking     

Apps did you have a good holiday 

lia.g and Babypowder glad you got your scans sorted im the sure the 3ww leading up to the scan is worse than the 2ww 

hello to all the other girls


----------



## louise09

Hi babypowder.  I have to wait to discuss the results with my consultant, the gynae doc who done the test wasn't really prepared 2 discuss it after the test but basically tol me both my tubes were blocked.  I was also able 2 see it on the screen as it was being done and from what i could see, as they were injecting the dye it wasn't going anywere but running straight back out of me again (sorry for TMI!)
So I guess I have to wait and see what is actually causing the blockage, im hoping 2 start tx soon with origin, do u think they wont go ahead with IVF if they think its due to leaking fluid which could damage the embryo?

Ta for answering my questions, its really helpful 
xxx


----------



## crazykate

Kleenex - fabulous news mrs many congratulations!!!!  

GemmaC - my AMH was 39.5 or something like that I had sp with origin unfortunately it didn't result in a bfp for me, that's not to say is won't for you - good luck hun    

Ladyhex - still no golden ticket for me


----------



## Clever Squirrel

Louise 09 - My sister was told she had blocked tubes and went on to have 3 children all conceived naturally.  

CS


----------



## Ladyhex

morning Ladies

what a sh$ty morning     

Crazykate did you not sign in june ?
niceday lucky lucky you to be florida    wish i was there ....have a lovely time mrs


----------



## lia.g

Just popping on quickly to let you know the RFC phoned to change my scan date.   Said they'd got it wrong and it was too early. Now 20th


----------



## Babypowder

Typical RFC Lia, im sure you where looking forward to going, I had wonderd why they where brining you up next week, really their left hand doesn't know what the right ones doing in that place  .

Have you had a beta or that?


----------



## Ladyhex

Andrea hows you today hun     

Lia.g thats so the RFC as BP said the right doesnt know what the left is doing    

off to work     

See you all later


----------



## MJ2

Hello Everyone

I am new here, Andrea told me at the clinic about yous and I had egg collection this morning, we got 7 and I am so pleased, only got 2 in Jan but it didnt work for us.

Andrea, I am so sorry for you, I logged on here on mon eve to see how you got on and was delighted you got 3. I couldnt post cus I had to reg here. I cant believe you have had cuch rotten luck, take things easy for a while, I was hoping for good news for you even though we just met on Mon.

I hope some of mine survive and fertilize for Sat      

Any prayers welcome

Bye for now
Edith


----------



## GemmaC

Thank you Suz and CrazyKate for your reply. Its so nice to know of somone who has been their before for advice. I know I will be needing it! Gemma x


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Edith, welcome to F.F, 

We are all gutted for Andrea, it's so unfair   

Great news on your EC, 7 is great,  for good fertilistaion results on saturday  . Any questions dont be afraid to ask


----------



## glitter girl

lia.g said:


> Just popping on quickly to let you know the RFC phoned to change my scan date.  Said they'd got it wrong and it was too early. Now 20th


Lia, Im sorry to hear youre being mucked about, I did wonder when you said yesturday about the previous scan date , I thought it sounded too good to be true  , When I rang the clinic on Sun the girl told me they now do scan clinic on Mondays and Thursdays, I see your's lands on a monday, Anyway the main thing is you have your date, wishing you all the very best , Hope I wont be too far behind you  .


----------



## Cate1976

Lia:  RFC, they couldn't organise a  up in a brewery. Has to be said that 6 weeks is early to do viability scan unless embie/s implant early.

Edith:  welcome to FF.  and  that your eggs fertilize.

Louise09: Sorry to hear about your tubes being blocked, hopefully your consultant will be able to give you more information.

News on me is scan date has arrived, it's on 5th August when I'll be 22 weeks. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## glitter girl

13 things *P.M.S* stands for;

1. Pass my shotgun 2. Psychotic mood swing 3. Perpetual munching spree 4. Puffy mid-section 5. People make me sick 6. Provide me with sweets 7. Pardon my sobbing 8. Pimples may surface 9. Pass my sweat pants 10. Plainly, men suck 11. Pissy mood syndrome 12. Pack my stuff, *and finally*, 13. Potential murder suspect!!!!!!


----------



## apparition

Hi all
thanks for all the lovely comments.

Had a great two weeks away, freedom, open road, great campsites, relaxed DH.

Didn't want to come home and wish we hadn't. 

All good work ruined the night we came home when Sister-in-law who lives directly opposite us told us she was pregnant again - a planned one. (at least she had the guts to tell us herself this time) Can't stop people living their lives but all we needed was a little delicacy and appreciation of our situation. But NO. Didn't hint to her mum she was trying never mind us. Didn't tell her Mum she had told us so DH lost the rag because no-one appeared to realise how hard we might take it. Then we were told not to let on we were upset incase we caused her to miscarry or cause a family breakup. Never mind the effect seeing her and her bump and her perfect family across the road might effect our IVF. Tried to explain that we weren't angry with anyone in the family just the world. Simply said that we needed all out energy for the IVF and were not going out of our way, as I did last time, to make SIL feel good about her pregnancy. They decided to have it now not us. Out infertility has been around for a while and everyone knows the IVF  was coming up. Thank goodness it got delayed so I can get past this. 

Sorry for *****ing - am I unreasonable? Just need to vent and then move on. 
Feel my strength for all this is waining.

Storries like yours KLEENEX    keeps my chin up.

Any way DH and I are spoiling ourselves - our 9th wedding anniversary today. 


Love to all

Apps


----------



## Cate1976

Apps: pg announcements from family are so hard. I remember how I felt after finding out my sister was pg with #2 on Christmas Day 2007. I was pleased for her but so wished it could have been DH and I. Best thing you can do is focus on your tx. I hope you can get through this without a big fall out. You're not being unreasonable at all. Hope you and DH manage to enjoy your wedding anniversary.

Glitter: Love your list of things P.M.S. can stand for.

Loopyone: Glad your scan went well. Will keep  , next milestone is 12/13 weeks.


----------



## lia.g

Loopyone - so glad scan went well.  Must be so lovely to see that heartbeat  

Edith - Hi, welcome to FF  

Cate - glad to hear you've got your next scan date.  Time is flying  

Andrea - how are you feeling today  

Think you girls are all right, better that my scan date is a bit later.  Did another test this morning and its moved up to 2-3 weeks now so very happy indeed  

Lia xo


----------



## lgs30

hi ya girls long time no speak how we all doin andera so sorry to hear your news honey .Babypowder thats one strong mite in there its grippin on eh .Girls so much has changed over the passed wee while wit you all 
LIA-CONGRATS
LOOPYONE-CONGRATS
So many new girls i hope that you are all well an were ever you are on tx that your copin ok it can be mad alright 
Me girls a big 16 weeks now its mad how time flies for all of us got my big scan on the 6th august iv heard the heart twice 160 bpm it mad but i bought a baby doppler so any time a want i can listen to it


----------



## Babypowder

Loopyone and DH     

Lia so pleased your indacator has moved-those Clear Blue get bad press, and I see why, but its so nice to see PREGNANT!

Edith welcome   anything you need to know just ask. I really wish like all the girls that andrea had of gotten her deserved BFP although we've never met she seems such a gem.

Lgs30 hope your right bout a wee mite in there, glad you got your scan date, 16weeks has flew in, doppler sounds great,   im able to get one myself.


Cate glad you got your scan date too  

Apps haven't missed your post-but have to run out here, will be back later with a   for you.


----------



## lmk

loopyone so happy for you, will keep   for you and all ladies waiting for scan, which i hope comes round quick for you all.

apps honey i feel for you, enjoy the time you and dh have now, cause when you have your wee ones there'll be no time!

welcome edith and    for sat

lgs aw pet a big 16 weeks thats fab  

loopybud you are in the local paper again!   

andrea how you hun  

glitter girl love the pms meanings so true lol!

girls, my sisters keeper is a weepy alright, not a dry eye in the cinema. got all my drugs and i started straight away! but its a long haul for me, more so dh but i'm blessed i've started!  my car has just passed it's mot yippppeeeee!!


----------



## emak

Lisa WOW have you started already ,i thought it was next week ,tell me should i be worried seeing you next week if your gonna be a crazy chick   
I dont know if i could go and see that film ,a girl i work with was at it and she also said all the women were crying and i can cry at anything 
Edith and Louise welcome to FF ,hope you both get all the support and advice you need from here ,i think its a brill support network 
Andrea hope you are ok hun     
BP how you hanging in there?
Louise looking forward to seeing you next week ...and dont worry i havent forgotten about the cake !!
Apps sorry to hear your having a bad day ,i too found it hard when all of my sil's announced their pg's espically the latest one ,my very tactless brother decided to tell me his mrs was 16 weeks pg on my way home from the rfc after my traumatic e/t ,god i was sooooo upset ,i had to get off the phone as i was choking back the tears so you are not alone pet ,feel free to vent on ere anytime cause we all know how it feels.
Right im away for a nosey ,might be back later.
E xx


----------



## molly777

Andrea just read your post today and am so disappointed for you, i read it to my DH as I always enjoy reading you wee posts and seeing how you are so I'm so upset for you hun, you seem such a lovely person and its just not fair hun... i hope your ok, but don't give up,      


hugs M777


----------



## molly777

Kleenexgirl.....   you most be over the moon

Babypowder great news and best of luck with scan  

Lia good luck with scan to hun 

Cate   on exam you most be very pleased

Looyybud,  so happy for you hun... look after yourself ok

Edith, welcome to FF and best of luck with your treatment...

Hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well and enjoy the heat,,, its so hot...

great day in dublin spendt fair too much... bought a fab dress in Brown thomas sale, felt gulity afterwards but feck it, its so lovely.... every time i think of it it makes me smile... sad or what  

chat soon

hugs M777


----------



## louise09

Hi all 

thanks every1 for ur welcomes.  

Apps, I shed a tear when readin ur post as most of the time im feeling down like this and especially when I hear family members or work colleagues annouce a pregnancy, its really hard 2 deal with  

Just wondering, has ne1 went for infertility counceling? Do u think it woul help? My family think I should go to this as even though they r trying their best 2 reassure me that everything will work out they really dont know what im going through. 

saying lots of    for every1

chat soon
xxx


----------



## lmk

emma your safe doll, i'm fine with friends and collegues, but family an dh different story  

molly if i were u i'd be wearin the dress all the time  

louise09 it might do u no harm to talk to someone, but we're here for you hun


----------



## Cate1976

Molly: Glad you had a good time in Dublin. Thanks for the congrats as well.

Louise: DH and I didn't go to IF counselling, we're incredibly blessed to be part of a chirch which is like one big family and everyone has been so supportive especially our church leader and his wife. There is a fertility counselling service based in Belfast. Have heard it's good. I found the book by Vera Snow very helpful, it's called something like Coping with Infertility. It is written from a Christian viewpoint. I got it after the IF hit me back in October 2007. I found FF really helpful as well.

Babypowder: Thanks, I'm really looking forward to the scan. Just hoping Brooke & Rio are more co operative than at the last scan especially when the sonographer is getting measurements and looking to see what sex they are.


----------



## IGWIN79

Kleenxe       on your     
Lady hex the needle thing is going ok had to ring origin the other day , every time i do the injection i get a lump the size of my hand and it stays for a couple of days was a bit worried i was having a reaction to the drugs , but they said as long as i feel ok i should just keep going , was pooing myself incase they told me to stop !!!

hope everyone else is keeping ok !!! havent been on in a couple of days , im so tired lol

Andrea big hugs for you , thinking about you hun        

Imk you start today hun yes ?? whooohooo 

right going to work will be on later to catch up properly


----------



## Mamabud

Hello girls.

Welcome to Edith and Louise 09 - this site is excellent.

Molly - I hope you have loads of chances to wear ur new dress

Imak - let the sniffing begin!

Apparition, it must be hard dealing with ur SIL pregnancy.  My best friend got caught pg with the coil in, when her DS was only 4 months old!  She's due in September.  I found this really difficult, while at the same time being excited for her too.

Emak - yummy cake  

Lia - it will be good to see the heartbeat at ur scan.  It'll fly by!

Glitter - I had my viability scan on a Friday?

Well I got a call from my area manager last night to say that I have been short listed for Store Manager of the Year, Scotland and Ireland, in the 2009 Rising Star Awards.  The only problem is that it is a panel interview in London, and on the 10th July - the day we planned to hold my 30th birthday party.  My B'day is the 9th, and I've said to dh about holding it then, but he's took the hump.  I was a bit undecided about flying but after googling it, there seems no reason not to.  I was wondering what everyone else thought about this?

I was also up at Britain's Got Talent last night.  It was excellent, and Susan Boyle was there!

Louise


----------



## glitter girl

loopybud said:


> Glitter - I had my viability scan on a Friday?
> 
> Louise


Louise, I think the girl told me that they have only recently changed scan clinic to Mondays and Thursdays, maybe she got it wrong though 

I'm sure Britains got talent was great, Is Susan Boyle as good as they say she is live on stage? Bet that was a night to remember


----------



## crazykate

edith and Louise09 

Emak - must check through paperwork and check you could be right about a June sign up!

Molly - retail therapy is the best there is  

Apps - I don't think you're being unreasonable people can be so very insensitive.  Rant away mrs that's what we're here for  

Loopybud - well done you!!! Fingers crossed you win!  

Edith - good luck for saturday   

Imak - happy sniffing  

Glitter of your PMS thingys I'm most definitely a number 10 and very rarely known as number 2   

Sweetchilli - I found myself really tired during tx too - hope all is going well


----------



## andreaj81

Hi girls!

sorry for goin awol, just needed sometime to get my head round things.

firstly, i want to say a huge thank you to all of you. i have read all the msgs you left me n dh and i was completely overwhelmed by them. the support i've received from you all has been something else. to the girls who pm me, you know who you are, you touched me deeply. i thank you all from the bottom of my heart and consider myself very lucky to call you my friends

thats why i have no prob telling people about this website and what it offers...to which edith can testify! lol im glad you found us   n im glad ec went so well, good luck for your et

well a wee update on things from us then.... i finally stopped crying n have gained some perspective. we had our r/v appt this pm with prof. it was a prob with egg quality on mon, but cos there was only 2 suitable for icsi there was no way to know if all my eggs are bad or if it was just bad luck this time. so our plan is to go again, prob sept. in his words he's gonna 'blast the hell out of my ovaries this time' as i had poor response overall n see what happens. 
the rest is in gods hands

i'll get l8r to see how you all have been getting on until then big hugs to every one of you xx


----------



## lgs30

hi girls have a done something on you all


----------



## Ladyhex

forgot to say cate well done on your exams 

Sweetchilli glad your getting on well with your jabs lol sorry to read you are swelling up afterwards

andrea glad you are starting again soon    
loopybud thats brilliant news about manager of the year you will be in the papers again lol would loved to have seen britains got talent    
Lgs what you mean hun ?
molly777 shopping is goooooood    it really helps 
apps i agree with crazykate give it your all   
loopyone glad you scan went well hun 
lia.g im sure you were glad to see the 2-3 wks on the test 
welcome edith to the mad house the girls are great on here 
hope the sniffing is going well    lmk 

hello to everybody else


----------



## Babypowder

Hi.

Apps hope your feeling a bit better, I thought that was a terrible thing to place in your lap-don't say anything incase she miscarrys, what about you! Think of it like karma, they'll get theres, and we're all behind you and your upcomming tx.  

Andrea   glad you posted and great you got to see the proff, sounds like he's got a good plan for next time, Sept won't be long coming round, so for now I hope you and DH can take some time-out. 

Lgs30 do you mean have you done something wrong? or that you've done something for us? bit confused?

Molly777 so the credit took a hammering then? your just right and hope you get to wear your dress somewhere nice!

lmk so the sniffing has started-omg! and Sweetchilli the jabs going ok? hope you both don't have any nasty side effects  

Loopybud congrats! you must have some energy girl, I can barely do anything and your jetting off to award ceramonies, oh so glam! you'll be winning yummy mummy next, i'd be in my jammies stuffing my face  

Glitter and lia hows it going? any symptons yet......I have none other than sore (.y.) which I've had since e/c, a bit of heartburn, which I get anyway, can't wait til Monday so I know either way, I have been so down last couple of days, keep thinking af is on her way, getting major cramps, although the tests say pos+ Im convinced its going to be some medical mix-up causing the hormones not an actual baby-just can't shake this negativity  roll on Mon! im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo grumpy  .


----------



## MJ2

Hi girls
Got realy bad news this morn, none of my eggs fertilized, I am so gutted, been crying all day as I think this will be my last time. 

Sorry, this is all I can post at the minute

Edith xx


----------



## glitter girl

Edith, so sorry , we are all here hun when you need to talk


----------



## glitter girl

B.P, Keep your chin up hun, you have done so well so far , It wont be long till monday and you see your wee miracle  

I wish i had my date for scan but I suppose its early days yet


----------



## Ladyhex

edith im so sorry mrs    just take time    

Babypowder roll on mrs    it will be ok


----------



## sparklyme

Hi legs30, hope you are not feeling abandoned. Blew you some bubbles for luck  

Edith, sorry to hear your news, will keep you in my


----------



## andreaj81

edith im so so sorry to here your news. its not been a good week for us. if anyone knows what your feeling atm i do. its gut wrenching to get that call.   if you need a chat or just to bounce off eachother, im here


----------



## MJ2

Hi Andrea,
What has been happening since with you, Have you saw Prof McClure since?
I dont know what to do or think now.
How r u now??

Edith xxx


----------



## lmk

edith so sorry hun, hope things work out for you  
andrea, hows you  
loopybud, congrats on the award nomination i really hope you win! OMG more photos   
sweetchilli hows the jabs goin? 
 ladyhex,shaz,emak,crazykate,cate,sparklyme,glittergirl,galaxygirl,loopyone,babypowder,lgs,molly,louise,liag,andrea,apps,kleenex,louise and every1 else inc lurkers  
off to bed had reflexology and it was so good night night xx


----------



## andreaj81

i seen prof 2day, he was more optomistic than i thought he would be. he's putting me on the highest poss dose for next stimms n see what happens. no way of telling what my eggs will be like next time. if its same again thats it for us, but will cross that bridge when we come to it. 
im much better 2day. tues n wed were not good days, like you i spent the whole time crying. everytime i stopped it wound just start again. i don't think i've ever been so sad.

how you n your dh coping? its so unfair we both have to go thru this. when you having r/v?


----------



## MJ2

Andrea
How did you see him so quickly?
When are you startin again?
Will it be at Origin?

Edith xx


----------



## andreaj81

well as extra kick in the teeth, it was supposed to be my et instead appt 2day! i hope to start again in sept, yeah at origin, see how it goes. whats the plan of action with you?


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi everyone 

Hi lgs no you havent hun, hope you dont feel left out   , hows you and the wee beanie doing hope you are keeping well  

ANdrea .. you had me crying when i read your last meesage hun   , glad to here you are feeling a wee bit better ,big hugs for you and dh      its good your doc was positive hun , try to stay positive i know its hard hun   were you at origins this time ??

Edith awe chick i am so sorry to here your news, loads of hugs for you to    

Imk , jabs are going well getting used to it now , DH is hoping i get a natural BFP this month , all because the hospital took him of his meds and give him steroid injections , they said that would help his wee swimmers , now he says he has super swimmers     got there very own wee capes like superman OMG ya would think he was the one on the drugs  
Awe well you never know    

Imk , you started the spray today, bet you glad to get started !!! 

Babypowder , it poo you have to wait till after the holidays hun , hope it flys in for you !! jabs are going ok just really tired and covered in bruises lol 

Glitter girl and liag hope you are keeping ok 
Thanks crazykate yea the tiredness is the worst , i can cope with anything else  but am finding it hard to get out of me bed   

Molly how did the shopping go , i love shopping !!!
Shaz not long till you start now hun !

Hi to everyone else hope yous are all keeping ok, even the luckers


----------



## MJ2

Andrea
Im pleased for you startin again Sept, I said this would prob be my last time, but now this has happened, I dont know, It is rather expensive, DH thinks that that is it, I will be 40 end Sept so I dont have time on my side. Do you know anything about the royal private waiting lists?

Edith xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

edith and Andrea thinking about you at this time    
sweetchilli i read the part about the superman swimmersto DH and he was i fits lol    here he might just turn into this with the steriods


----------



## Cate1976

Edith:  and  for you and DH. Hope your review gives you answers as to why your eggs didn't fertilise.

Babypowder:  and  for at least 1 heartbeat on Monday.

Ladyhex: Thanks for the congrats.

lgs: What have you done?

Andrea: Hoping and  that tx is succesful in September.

Loopybud: I went over to England end of may, I was 12+1 when DH and I went over and 12+6 on the return journey. The only problem I can see is possibly morning sickness but have heard that the travel sickness bands can be effective. I looked online and found that there is no scientific evidence linking flying with mc. Women fly home from tx abroad a few days after ET and go on to not only get BFP but also have healthy babies.

DH and I are off to Summer Madness tomorrow, some of the clothes we're taking aren't dry yet so packing being done in the morning before we go. Will back online sometime Tuesday evening.


----------



## Ladyhex

edith some bubbles for luck


----------



## IGWIN79

Whhhoooooo ladyhex very nice    were do you get all these naked men     
when he said that to me i ****** my self lauging to


----------



## Ladyhex

same site as your sexy family guy lol love it


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe ladyhex DH is sitting here in stiches to


----------



## Ladyhex

hay sweetchilli how are you finding the injections are they making you feel funny or anything apart from them leaving you all swollen


----------



## IGWIN79

There easier that i thought they could be i am terrified of needles , will you be doing the injections?? 
i am tired but thats it so far fingers crossed , the bit8h in me might come out yet     
but the nurse said that the first lot of injections are the worst they make you feel moody and tired , but the rest should make you feel better apart from the bloated feeling

When are you due to start ??


----------



## Ladyhex

up early in the morning    tickets go on sale for beyonce woohoo DH is paying for them, which is even better i cant wait he said he would buy them for me DD for my 30th birthday in november


----------



## Ladyhex

nite nite girls TC xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Me to so tired lol night night everyone big hugs for everyone


----------



## lia.g

BP - I'm sure if will be a big relief for you to have your scan and see that heart beat    You've been through so much these last few weeks  
No real symptoms for me other than sore boobs and pretty tired as not really sleeping at night.  Have had a few light cramps and twinges and have gone off chocolate which is extremely strange for me lol  

Glitter - you're only a few days behind me so I'm sure you'll get your scan date soon!

Andrea - good to see you've had your review and   that the higher dose does the trick   

Sweetchilli - glad the injections are going better that expected  

Ladyhex - hope you get the beyonce tickets.  She's supposed to be brilliant  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but just popped on quickly at work!

Lia xo


----------



## Ladyhex

girls so sad    i didnt get my tickets my debit card is "verify by visa" blocked it at the payment part because i didnt know the passward    my DD is under 16 so i cant even get standing tickets (was just wondering was it friday the 13th lol) 
lia.g of chocolate already    poor you 
sue, loopubud, crazykate, molly777, mollycat, loopyone, betty, cate, apps, jomag, niceday, kleenex, appletree, holly1, shaz, andrea, sweetchilli, glitter, edith, babypowder, babyrocks, lmk, emak, yellazippy, wellwisher, g&t, sparklyme, a BIG HELLO to you all sorry if i missed anybody out     and not forgetting the lurkers


----------



## molly777

hiya girls sorry didn't get on yesterday

Andrea, glad to see you on and that you got talking to prof he sounds very positive, Andrea I have done IVF 3 times and every time I have responded very differently so honestly think positive because every treatment brings new surprises...   next time its good ones  

Ah Babypowder I'm not surprised you are a wee bit grumpy you have been through the mill and its still going on... best of luck monday   for you hun

Edith, so sorry hun to hear news, me and you are around the same age, I'm not giving up ever but I have to say 3 wks ago I didn't feel quite like this, hang in there hun  

Lgs how are you hun?  

Loopybud, congrads on been nominated for award and hope you WIN 

Ladyhex, as that a pity you didn't get tickets, are the all sold out now!

Sweetchilli, your hubbie is very funny....  his super swimmers!!! Hows the jabs going? shopping was great in dublin
stilll smiling at my new wee dress have it hanging outside waredrope....  

Cate have a great wkend in summer madness sound like fun...

hello to everyone else, it is to dry up later 

Hugs M777


----------



## lgs30

just felt girls if i wrote anything i was gettin blank maybe its the hormons


----------



## glitter girl

lgs30 said:


> just felt girls if i wrote anything i was gettin blank maybe its the hormons


Lgs, think that happens all of us at some stage, its just some days are busier than others on here, but I am sure no one is deliberately ignoring you  . How are you keeping?


----------



## MISSY97

lgs pm for you...

Hi all, andrea and edith sorry to hear about your tx, hope you find some answers.  

Hope everyone else is well, how are the girls that have started tx

Missy xx


----------



## glitter girl

Girls got my scan appointment through today, its mon 20 july , Lia yours is that date too isn't it?


----------



## lia.g

Glitter - yay that you got your date    Yip mine is the same day!

Lgs - sometimes its just hard to reply to everyone on here cause there's so many girls posting.  I don't think anyone is deliberating ignoring you hun


----------



## Ladyhex

loopyone tried at the time and it didnt work i was wondering , was it because i was in line to pay (i only had 3 minutes to pay )
i had row c seats 56 & 57 north side lower tier      

lia.g and glitter really glad you got your dates for the scan there is only days between you both is that right ?

molly777 only standing left and DD is only 10 so no go


----------



## apparition

Hi all
thanks for all the support - thought I was going crazy again and I haven't started any meds yet. Poor DH really suffering the post holiday blues and not on best terms with his Mum (didn't help she forgot our anniversary)- bless her!

Regrouping all my own  . After all the waiting the healthy living enthusiam has drifted a little. 
Any advice on how to get back to IVF focus. 
DH and I had our last drink on wednesday evening on our anniversary. THat's me teetotal hopefully for a year or more.
Away to Ballycastle for weekend with MH. Pray for sunshine.

Everyone sounds well after all the ups and downs here this week. 
Sorry about the tickets Ladyhex.

Blood test on Wednesday coming - anyone going to be RFC at lunctime?

Love to all - have a nice weekend. Apps


----------



## Babypowder

........Glitter on your scan, it'll be great news all round that day for you and Lia.

Ladyhex  for thr ticket line!

Edith  so sorry to read your news, I know you have only joined, but please keep in touch and anything you need to know just ask.

Andrea .

Apparition MIL's , I think enthusism does waver when your waiting, its impossible to stay up beat all the time, give yourself the weekend to enjoy Ballycastle, get a wee poke  and you'll be back on track with the     PMA. 

Cramps are mad today, was nearly going to Royal, but my mum said not to rush up unless there's spotting, feels excatly like it did on the 2ww before bleeding started, have a feeling im in for more , but what will be will be, Mother Nature is in charge, im back to work in the Morn so just have to wait and see, Have booked Monday off and DP aswell, just    I make it til then.

 to the oldies, newbies and lurkers .


----------



## andreaj81

evening ladies

firstly...kleenex huge congrats on your natural bfp!!!! what fantastic news for you n your dp!! im sure your both on cloud 9  

lia n glitter, im so glad you got your scan dates   not long to go to you get to see your wee baby on the screen   hope it fly's in!

babypowder cramping in early pg is very common so please try not too worry, although i know its easier said than done! im hoping n praying for you both n still feel really +ve this is your time    

sweetchilli glad your finding the jabs not too bad. how they makin you feel?  

ladyhex how rubbish you didn't get the tickets   hows things with you?

apps sorry you've lost your pma, hopefully its just an off day n you'll feel better 2moro   thanks for your kind words to me xx

molly thanks for sending the pma my way   i really hope your right! hows things your end?

cate enjoy your weekend  

crazycate hows you? 

edith hope your feeling a bit better today  

lgs sorry you felt left out honey  

i hope i haven't forgot anyone n im really sorry if i have


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  

Edith, I'm so sorry that none of your eggs fertilised.  I hope that you get some answers at ur review.

Babypowder, I'm zapped too, but the opportunity to get to London is too good to pass over, apart from the hope of winning the award.  Tiredness is the worst ever, and the nausea comes and go, but I have had no actual sickness.  I hope that ur cramps have subsided, and your scan goes well.

Cate - enjoy summer madness.  Thanks for the info on flying, it's so re-assuring.

Ladyhex, I'm sorry that you didn't get ur tickets.  Are they sold out?

Hope everyone else is ok.

Louise


----------



## andreaj81

girls just looking for a bit of info n hoping you'll come to my rescue again  

im looking for info on accupuncture and homeopathy. im hoping to give them both a go to give our next go a good chnce but i don't know much about either

can anyone recommend a good accupuncture specialising in fertility, preferably in belfast or lisburn. if you don't mind me asking how often do you normall go and how much would a session normally be

and also has anyone tried homeopathy or other herbal tx? i was thinking of going to framar health on lisburn rd but not sure if they'd know anything about fertility

  cheers xx


----------



## andreaj81

louise i can't believe your 9wks already!     sorry your feeling yuk, hopefully it'll not last much longer


----------



## emak

Edith im so sorry to read your news ,you must be gutted     
Andrea good for you chick getting yourself all ready to go again ,i have heard great things about Sharon Campbell ,the lady i use also says great things about her.
A big HELLO  to everyone else ,anyone doing anything special this weekend?
E xx


----------



## andreaj81

thanks girls xx appreciated

how you both keeping?


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls did any of yous bruise when you done the injections my legs are black and blue , or am i just crap at doing the injections


----------



## molly777

hi sweetchilli, i got just wee bruises on my stomack after injecting but just wee ones, do you inject on your legs? maybe you just bruise easily... are the bad bruises...?


----------



## andreaj81

sweetchilli i found if dh didn't go in quite deep enough i got bruised, ie origin told us to go into the tummy from the side with the needle almost flat to the skin so it was just under the skin but if he did it too flat it hurt more. not sure if its the same for you?! i didn't get one every day tho but as molly said maybe you bruise easily


----------



## lmk

hi girls,  ladyhex so sorry you missed out on the tickets blew you bubbles to 999 emergency help req lolx 
molly are you wearing your dress yet  
sweetchilli hope your body gets used to the jabs, you are a human pin cushion now lol  
apps enjoy ballycastle, bring me some yellowman and dulce please mmmmmmmm
edith and andrea hows you girls your in my thoughts  
loopybud you for london? i'm getting good vibes you'll be a winner  

hi all have a fab weekend whatever you do!!! big ((((hugs)))) lmkxxx


----------



## molly777

imk not yet, keeping it for bro in laws 4oth bday party next wkend, i decide i better not wear it around the house   although I would love too....
how are you? hows the DR going? are you up to anything nice for the wkend!


----------



## lmk

going grand. so far so good  , working tomorrow, shopping in derry sunday as dh birthday on the 22nd, going out for tea sunday night to either the harbour or ramore soooooo excited. what about you?  love bday parties especially ones with jelly (vodka ones)!!


----------



## molly777

really like the jelly volka idea......   
really nothing planned, last 2 wks have been in Derry alot as DH dear dad passed away so this wkend we are just going to relax... we are going for long run tomor morning... I know we are idiots but we like it...
maybe we might go into city later but thats about how exciting this wkend is going to get and you know I'm so happy to be doing nothing... 

have a great time shopping (my favourite hobby) and hope you are doing something nice for your birthday will you have started injections by then! enjoy tea on sunday night... have a lovely wkend imk
heading to bed here hun so take it easy and have fun


----------



## IGWIN79

molly she said either my legs or stomach and tryed it in the stomach and it hurt like hell so i do it in my thighs dont feel it as much


----------



## lia.g

Bp - how you feeling today?  You really have been through the mill these last few weeks.  Thinking about you and DH 

Andrea - great to see you being so positive and planning ahead for next tx.  I highly recommend accupuncture.  Am still going now and plan to throughout the pregnancy.  Hope you find someone good who you are comfortable with  

Ladyhex - sorry you didn't get the tickets  

Loopybud - have you decided to go to London?  Have asked my friends who are nurses about flying as we're going to Manchester on 23rd then Edinburgh the following wknd.  Everyone seems to say its fine.    I can sympathise with the tiredness.  Took me two hours to get home from work in Belfast last night cause of an accident.  Was so exhausted when I got in that I just burst into tears  

Sweetchilli - I always found the thigh easier for injections than belly.  Hope it's all going well.

Hi to everyone else.  Sorry for lack of personals but keep loosing internet connection so going to post now before I loose it!  be on again later

Lia xo


----------



## louise09

Hi every1 

I need help with a question.......

Got my bld results back from docs yesterday that origin need for my nxt app.  My FSH level came back at 5.6 which I looked up on net and this seems to be a good result 

However my eastradiol levels have came back at 147 and 171.  My doc dosen't understand why 2 results came back and by looking on net this result isn't good, they reccomend under 80 

Does this mean when it comes to time of tx that i am unlikely to produce many eggs? Or will they even go ahead with tx with this result?

Any body have similar results?  Thanks all for ur help

xxx


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Louise i had mine done recently my FSH 4.5 and oest 104

From what i have gathered in the perfect case scenario FSH under 10 and oest under 90

But your oest can vary hugely month to month and it just gives them some idea of how you 

will respond to the drugs and what dose you will need so please don`t worry yourself sick  

I am getting mine done again with my GP next month just to have as much info for the RFC as possible can you maybe do the same?

Good luck

Yella


----------



## louise09

thanks yellazippy  , my day 3 of  cycle is due around app time with origin so I think i will get them done again.  So they use it just 2 determin drugs etc then? I was worried they would refuse IVF.

xxx


----------



## yellazippy

No they defo will not refuse treatment i just had a look back at a reply jellebaba gave me regarding this

Dr McFaul told her oest under 150 was fine and normal for us older ladies so relax and best of luck with your tx


----------



## Ladyhex

girls thanks    DH can just buy me something else lol 

lmk vodka jelly yummy    bubbles     999 love it xxx
andrea laughing at "If DH didnt go in as deep     " 
sweetchilli its the only time he will be able to hurt bad      
louise i dont know any about the results sorry mrs 
lia.g tears are good lol 2 hours to get home thats bad 
loopybud , fingers crossed you win as lmk said    vibes of a winner 
babypowder hows you feelign today mrs, if they get really bad just go to the hospital to get check out   
glitter hows you keeping 
cate hows the bump doing 
lgs hows the wee mite doing lol 
loopyone what about you mrs glad your scan went well 
sue what about you were are you hiding 
crazykate hows you mrs 

kleenex hows you feeling 
molly777 apps, emak , andrea hows you all doing 

hope everybody is having a good weekend


----------



## andreaj81

ladyhex your a hallion! lol    i love it   

lmk enjoy the vodka jelly   don't take to many tho, they go straight to your head... or so i've heard  

louise i know my e2 was alot higher n fsh was fine n cons never even bat an eyelid at it, i'd done thew same as you n freaked out when i read up on it   hth

loopyone thanks for al that info last nite, i looked her up today n im gonna make an appt for this week. your a star  

lia do you have acu weekly? you havin a nice w/end?

babypowder have the cramps settled any hun?  

hope everyone else is well n havin a nice weekend! im goin to see a hypontist 2nite should be a good laugh


----------



## Ladyhex

well girls im just back from dropping DH of at the BIL house as they are going out.  So i just went and bought a few bottles    of the new rose west cooler and a large bag of nuts lol    yummy 

andrea


----------



## glitter girl

Ladyhex, give us a wee sip of your rose west coast cooler  Only joking, wouldnt touch it but it looks so refreshing, spotted someone with a bottle of it today, why is it you always fancy what you cant have .


----------



## Ladyhex

glitter you are so right about wanting something you cant have lol   
i have to say it really is refreshing......i had to go and get 2 more bottles


----------



## weefluff

Hi girls my dh at goodwood festival of speed this weekend so I'm all by myself. I always did my injections in my tummy and they weren't too bad. But I had to do muscular ones as well so went for buttock! I had acupuncture with Sharon Campbell for first couple of weeks but then had a dodgey tummy a couple of times after it but it was probably just coincidence x


----------



## Ladyhex

evening weefluff hows thing with you mrs


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Ladies i`m less sophisticated having a few bud DP in bed has very early start poor thing


----------



## Ladyhex

evening zellazippy 

don't think like that drink is drink lol poor DP

I'm up early to have a "naming" to go to in the church 

im sitting listening to celine dion how sad be i love her


----------



## yellazippy

Oh Lx how diff we all are i`m having a bud,a cig and listening to King of Leon  

How IF brings all kinds together,so my kids will be on guitar and yours will be super star vocalists   

That has made me giggle babe


----------



## Ladyhex

you are so right about If bringing diff people together lol  
i love kings of leon  

      
i love doing air guitar  Me and yellazippy on air guitar lmao


----------



## Ladyhex

yella 
the only reason im drinking the west coast is becasue DH got me it 
i love a ice cold tennents


----------



## yellazippy

Good woman loving the air guitar   

Just back from ACDC concert i`m all rock chicked out   

Off to bed to snuggle up to my snoring DP 

Sleep tight mrs


----------



## Ladyhex

girls this is so sad my DH found it 





/links


----------



## Ladyhex

air guitar oh yea lol 
sing star not your talking lol 
night night mrs sleep tight


----------



## lia.g

What are you lot like with all your talk of alcohol last night      

It's definitely true what Glitter says about wanting what you can't have!  I'm not a big drinker but DH is a marketing manager for a drinks company so our house is coming down with every sort of alcohol under the sun.  They'd been doing champagne tastings on Friday at work.  He brought home a rather lovely bottle that only had a bit out of it to finish off and sat and drank it all in front of me last night  

Andrea - I was going to accupuncture every 1-2 weeks during tx and taking chinese herbs as well (he's a specialist chinese practitioner).  I truely believe it worked for me but I think its something you need to try to see if its for you or not.  Some people don't like it.  I only have to go every 3-4 weeks now for very mild tx to keep my liver and kidney regulated (apparently they're vital organs in pregnancy).  He also gave me herbs to help me sleep and they appear to be working too thank goodness  

BP - thinking about you and   all goes well at scan tomorrow   

Hope everyones having a good wknd

Lia xo


----------



## louise09

Morning all 

Those of u having ur wee drinks last nite, hope u enjoyed them! DP and I were out for drinks for my belated bday celebrations, tummy feeling bit dodgey this morn  
Hope the rain stays off, me and mum thinking of taking the dogs out for a nice long walk.

Enjoy whats left of ur w.end!

xxx


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  It sounds like some of you had some fun last night with the old liquor!!  Hope everyone is keeping well.

Lia - it must be difficult commuting to Belfast everyday.  There's nothing worst than being so tired and being kept out of your bed, pg or not!  I have decided to go to London - too good an opportunity not to!

Imak - vodka jellies and me don't mix!  I had an 'experience' with them in Blackpool a few years ago, and they turned me into a paronoid [email protected]!  Hope u're having a nice week-end, and enjoy ur meal (while poor me has to work lol)!

BP - hope the cramps have eased.  Good luck with ur scan, it's to-morrow isn't it?

Well DH and I went to Belfast yesterday to see Take That, the musical, at the Grand Opera House.  We took the train as we weren't sure where to park, and I can't believe how expensive it was - £9.60 each for a single!  It was a nice day though.  We wandered around the shops and went for dinner.  It seems like an age since we've done something like that to-gether!

Louise


----------



## Babypowder

Morning 

I was lol at you all talking about the devils juice   Like a wee Corona with a bit of lime  .

Went back to work yesterday, was ok, but had a big sleep in the afternoon   Scan tomorrow and im officially [email protected]@ing myself, I can feel the nerves in my stomache, but will just have to accept what im told, if its all good then brill, if not at least I'll finally know then its off to WW to get back to my fighting weight  Im sooooooo fat, was chubby before but tx fairly piles on the pounds.

Hope your all well, working this afteroon/evening, so hope to jump on later for some personals.


----------



## andreaj81

lol looks like i wasn't the only one enjoying the devil juice last nite   well i discovered the answer wasn't at the bottom of any of the bottles   but i did find a headache  


babypowder thinking of you both for 2moro 

lia thanks for the info, im planning on trying the chinese herbs n stuff too. did your dh take any? or any of you ladies with male factor would your dh try acu?

looybud glad you liked the show 

lmk how'd the vodka shots go down?

yellazippy how were acdc?! im a rock chick myself  you 2 made me laugh so much with your air guitars!!!! lol


----------



## MISSY97

Good luck babypowder for your scan tomorrow....

Hi everyone else.

Missy xx


----------



## weefluff

My dh probably would have went to acupuncture if I had sent him. Afterwards I nearly sent him to see if it would cure snoring but where they put the needles for that is not particularly nice. I went two weeks before treatment and then once a week for a few weeks after. Didn't get any done on day of transfer as thought it was too much hassle in america x


----------



## crazykate

I hope you're all suffering        (only cos I didn't get any last night.........drink that is       "

Babypowder - good luck tomorrow chick..........bet you're nervous and excited all together


----------



## lmk

hey ladies lots of hangovers today 

andrea no shots for me  , i was just saying i like them. no drinking, haven't had any for a month now........ but would love a corona and lime tho. dh had a sneeky pint tonight when we were havin tea i was not best impressed , think cause every1 around me was drinking so i made up for it after tea i had a big slice of strawboffee in the winebar mmmmmm!

babypowder all the best for tomorrow huni  
loopybud what was the musical like? buy anything nice?

hey weefluff hows you? where have you been hiding?!

gotta go an put on pj's i've overate lol! laters xx


----------



## Ladyhex

evening girls my head wasnt to bad this morning    

babypowder good luck for tomorrow, have the cramps settled any ?
crazykate so you got the other lmao   
sorry you got a headache lol andrea well will always keep looking for that answer in the bottle lol

hope eveyrbody had a good weekend


----------



## molly777

Babypowder sorry I didn't get on yesterday, just wanted to wish you all the best with scan today thinking and praying for you hun

Love n hugs  Molly777

... going to Origin after work tonight to see where we go next...

hello to all sorry this is short, have a good day girls


----------



## yellazippy

BP good luck for today     everythimg is ok 

My head was fine yesterday too LX  

Took the dogs for a mega long walk yesterday morning to blow out the cobwebs 

Andrea ACDC were amazing i looooooove the wee man so   60 and more energy than i had at 20

Morning to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## andreaj81

babypowder good luck for today     i hope everything is ok honey, you so deserve it to be      

molly good luck at origin 2nite. hope they make a good plan of what to do next n you get some answers  

hi to everyone else


----------



## crazykate

Molly good luck tonight  

Ladyhex.......of course gotta keep practising just in case


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls 

Had my scan and there is one wee heart beating away-im in shock! I couldn't see it at first than I saw the flicker   have to go back next Wed as the only thing is, its measuring on the small side   so they want to check to see if any growing has occured-nurse said it should grow 1mm per day so they hope to see a difference nxt week      they do. She said they do see them small and they want to double check, but she give me my EDD and has me booked in for having the baby at the Royal.
Also said she saw what she thinks is a blood patch-so that I did lose the other one and could well account for the bleeding but wasn't definate on that.

DP said he thinks they would have said if something was majorly wrong as tact isn't their strong point  or they would have least asked another opinion, so he's happy enough that this litle one will start to thrive   .

Thanks girls for all your  ,   and wishes, if you've a few left for next week that'd be great  , right off to phone the boss before I head into work.


----------



## glitter girl

B.P, Thinking of you today hun


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter we must have posted the same time!


----------



## glitter girl

Ah BP, im so so happy and relieved for you and your dh, that all sounds positive to me. You have been to hell and back and deserve this to all go smoothly from here on in, reading your post has made my day, will continue to  . Please take care of yourself and your wee beanie, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamabud

Babypowder, I'm so pleased that you seen a baby and a heartbeat.  Let's pray that the little fighter continue's to grow.  Fantastic news!  Do you come from Belfast, or have you opted for the Royal to have it personally?

Imak - I didn't buy anything, didn't want to have to cart it around all day.

Just on quickly, as I have to go back to work.  Was up looking for flights and accommodation for London - work is booking it but I have to do the donkey work!

Louise


----------



## crazykate

Great news Babypowder


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks girls  

I live just outside Belfast a few mile, I wasn't expecting to be asked that, so it was a surprise and I asked if I could think about it, she said yes but really I only had 2 options, there or the Mater Hospital in Belfast, so just said there, saw here making notes and putting that the 'bean' was small, so I'll have to get the grub in me and   it grows.


----------



## glitter girl

B.p, didn't realise you were a Belfast woman? If i'd have realised that I'd have stayed away from ya , OJ hun, Your'e a wee gem    Come on now missus, get that grub into you and plenty of it


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe babypowder i am so happy for you  hun , sorry i didnt get on yesterday but was thinking about you all day!!!


----------



## MJ2

Hi girls

Just gettin round to posting, its been a hard few days since Thurs.
I have my review at Origin tomarrow.

Andrea, at your review, what did Prof McClure say happened your eggs?
Had he any explanation for what happened?

Has any one else had ICSI at Origan or Royal? and how did it go?
Im wondering is it better to have ICSI at Royal or Origin?

My 2 eggs fertilised lovely in Jan in the Royal yet not 1 of my 7 in Origin although they are lovely at Origin.

Pleas let me know your ICSI stories

Love reading all your stories girls

Edith xxx


----------



## Babyrocks

BP fantastic news. Have been thinking about you huns. Really glad to hear you hear a wee heart beat. Sounds really really promisingx


----------



## lia.g

BP so pleased that you got to see the little ones heartbeat      Great news


----------



## crazykate

Hi Edith,  sorry you've had a tough few days     

I have had 2 fresh cycles and one Frozen Embryo Transfer with Origin all unfortunately not the results I'd been hoping for but don't let that put you off there have been many successes too.  

Weeza I think did a cycle with them (first one) and she is now a proud mummy!!

Hope you get some answers tomorrow - make a note of questions you need to ask so you know you've covered everything, there's nothing worse than coming out having forgotten to ask something!  Did they have access to your notes from the Royal   Perhaps they might assist if you consider going with them again - just a thought  

Let us know how you get on hun


----------



## MISSY97

Hi girls

I had icsi at origin, we were lucky enough to get a bfp first time, little lauren is the result now 7 months, good luck...

Missy xx


----------



## Hopeful NI

BP - Fantastic News, seeing the heart beating is just priceless. I had really bad cramps up until I was 13 weeks, so please do not worry - I got told it is perfectly normal.

Edith02 - I had 3 ICSI treatments at Origin, first time 9 eggs only 2 fertilised but where poor quality BFN. Second time 5 eggs and 3 fertilised, 2 transferred both excellent quality but still BFN. Then 3rd time 8 eggs only 2 fertilised but only 1 was good quality, but good result BFP    

So currently 22 weeks pregnant, but I think every treatment is slightly different and your body will react differently.

Hope this helps a little


----------



## crazykate

Hopeful - congratulations on your BFP


----------



## andreaj81

babypowder i knew you'd be ok today    im so pleased you got to see your little one!! i bet your relieved  

edith i hope you get some good news 2moro, let me know how you get on


----------



## Babypowder

glitter girl said:


> B.p, didn't realise you were a Belfast woman? If i'd have realised that I'd have stayed away from ya


Did you think I was a country bumkin? Im as broad as your boot! its shameful I hate my accent-really Belfast .

Thanks again girls for all your prayers and wishes, it means so much-especially to share and be able to talk about our situations, friends care but they are limited to knowlage and what we want them to know-e.g my SIL said yesterday 'what you had to take drugs!?' where has she been living .

Hopeful NI thats good reassurance about the cramping-I said to the nurse as my period would be due next week-she started to laugh and said your period is no more, so the cramps aren't from it!

Lia and Glitter roll on your scans-we should do a bet to see which of you two is having twingles .

Ment to say-had the ole red socks on today and DP his


----------



## glitter girl

Babypowder said:


> glitter girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> B.p, didn't realise you were a Belfast woman? If i'd have realised that I'd have stayed away from ya
> 
> 
> 
> Lia and Glitter roll on your scans-we should do a bet to see which of you two is having twingles .
Click to expand...

    Twingles   . Right then BP, I'll get the ball rolling, My bets on Lia


----------



## lmk

babypowder, so haapy for you and dh i will keep   for your wee one to keep fighting strong     at you and dh with the red socks  
molly how did you get on tonight? hope you got some answers hun  
edith i also hope you get some ans sorry you have a had a rough couple of days pet but we're here for you hun  

hows all the rest of you beautiful ladies?   

the ***** in me is starting to appear  , af is on her way. i hope that its the last of her for a few months tho .


----------



## lmk

oops typed ***** but it changed to woman lol,


----------



## emak

BP im soooooooooo happy for you and will keep you in my   for sure hun.
Edith hope you get some answers at your review  
Girls keep the sucess stories coming about Origin    
Crazykate any sign of your "golden ticket" yet ?
Andrea how are you pet?  
Lisa im getting scared for wednesday night    

Girls i had my acupunture tonight and i just LOVE it   does that sound a bit weird ,loving someone sticking needles in me
E  xx


----------



## lmk

ems dont be scared be very scared      , so happy you're loving being a pin cushion !


----------



## louise09

hey all

Emak, noticed u had acupunture 2nite, was this ur 1st time.  Ive been reading up on it and not sure whether 2 try this out?  All coments welcome 

Sorry for lack of personals, still trying 2 remem names and stages ur all at!

    for those who r still trying for a miracle

congrats and   for u BFP's!!

xxxx


----------



## sparklyme

BabyPowder congrats on your scan.  Am so happy that you were able to hear the heartbeat.  will   that it continues to get stronger over the next few weeks.  Hi to everyone else


----------



## emak

Hi Louise ,i tried acupunture during my first tx ,but this time its with a different person and i think she is great ,i would def recommend it.
Lisa im now [email protected] myself    
Away to bed girls


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder  on your wee BABA 

crazykate the practise is good lol   

im so lost after 3 pages you girls were going for it today


----------



## molly777

Bp delighted for you hun, I just knew it would be good news and ff course the auld red socks always help...   hope your sitting back and trying to enjoy things now and relax abit too...

Edith are you with Origin? good luck tomor at your review hope it goes well...

Imk how are you hun? thanks for asking

Had a really good chat with Dr Sammy at Origin had a list of questions... so anyway its looks like he are going with FET in september, we have to meet up with the embrologist to have a chat about how many to thaw, we have 5 and i'm not so keen on thawing them all togeather , rather 3 and then 2 at another stage as gives us 2 goes... what do you all think

another wee thing, I have been going out walking with one of the neighbours over the last 2wks,  I get on quite well with her and she seems a really nice girl and have know her for about a year, but tonight I told her all about my treatment and now i feel crap as i wish I hadn't... i just wish i said nothing, she was lovely and everything but just wish i kept my big trap shout,,,, do ye know what I mean anyway sorry for going on and on tonight cause this has turned out to be a me me post....

hope everyone is keepin well thinking of you all

hugs M777


----------



## Ladyhex

molly777 glad it went well tonight, do you think they will put back 3 this time for you mrs.  can you ask to have 3 put back.


----------



## molly777

hiya ladyhex, well i think that if the defrost 3 that the chances are the won't all survive, but yes if the did all survive the would only put the best 2 back... 

how are you? when do you start treatment?


----------



## Ladyhex

molly777  2 i guess is better...... but 3 would be better    the more the merrier im just greedy !!!
im hopign to start aug period it she will show up lol


----------



## lia.g

*TWINGLES*  Glitter and BP please don't joke......My cousins on mums side are twins and my gran on dads side has twin brothers. Also, DHs granda is a twin. I can just about look after myself let alone twins so I vote Glitter haha 

Edith- all the best for your review today 

Emma - I wouldn't say I LOVE accupuncture , but I do enjoy it and think it's been really beneficial for me. Hope it does the trick for you too 

Louise - I'd recommend giving accupuncture a go.

Molly - hope all goes well for your FET. It would be great if you could get two goes out of your 5 embies. I found FET so much less stressful than the full tx and resulted in my BFP 

Hi to everyone else, catch up with you all later.

Lia xo


----------



## yellazippy

Just a quickie for BP so happy to hear your    news a wee heartbeat brilliant!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

wrote a nice long post and flipping lost it aaaahhhhhh , here i go again 

Lgs .. how are you and hows your wee baba

Babypowder ... how are you ? Was so glad to here your news yesterday so happy for you hun bet you are on 

Liag and glitter ...  Twins , you never know ,yous would be great at it , my mum is a twin and DH has twins in his as well , roll on your scans
yous are both having your scans on the same day ?

Edith all the best of luck for your review app hun ,hope you get all your answers

Imk hows the sniffing going ?

Molly thats a hard decision, i dont know what i would do  hope it all goes well for you hun !!
I have told a couple of friends as well and regreted it after so i havent told anyone else since, i wouldnt worry about it hun i thnik we all do tell friends and wish we haddent

Emak when you hoping to get started ?

Andrea hope you are keeping well hun

Ladyhex hows you keeping ,more wee AF dances for you    
hope you like this one        



well i am at home today had to take today of AF came full force this morning i am in so much pain , so am lying in bed feeling really lazy  but at least it came on time this month !!

hi crazykate , cate, sue30, sumbeam, Lgs, wellwishinglucker,gaxaly, shaz, louise,hopeful, missy,sparkle, babayrocks, yellazippy, loopybud , loopyone, jellababes, sorry if i missed anyone !!!


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli ~to read that AF is here in full force.....duvet days are good    now your talking with your man   
          
sweetchilli hows the old injections going for you now ?
molly777 ~ i have only told 2 good friends and the sis in-law the DH didn't tell anybody at the start at all cause he blamed him self.  

Now he is telling everybody we are start TX    hes so excited .......i have been talking to him about it cause he thinks that it will just work and we will have a baby next year    he has the pram and nursery picked out    i said you have to realise it may not work    men lol 

lia.g and glitter twins would be so good    
edith good luck for tomorrow with your appt......hope you get the answer you are looking for hun 

babypowder as sweetchilli said im sure you and DH are on     
loopybud did you get the flights booked ? donkey work is good for the likes of that ( happy days they are paying) 
cate hows the club going this week ?
babyrocks has the staining stopped for you hun    

emak it takes all sorts of ppl .....if you like needles thats fine with me lol    
lmk hows the sniffing going ?
loopyone hows thing going with you mrs ?
andrea hows you mrs    

hello to everybody else hope you are having a good day


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls

Thanks Ladyhex, sweetchilli and Lia.g so much   its good to hear what ye all think..
the only person my DH has told was his brother and that was just 2  wks ago after their dad died...
think I'm going to keep my big trap shut from now on...

The embroyolist rand this morning and he thinks I should use all 5 to get best results...
Lia.g good to hear that you found FET easier and a BFP at the end, how are you keeping?
how far are you now? 

Sweetchilli hope AF aren't too bad, so you will be starting soon.... best of luck hun hope it goes well for you  

Ladyhex how are you keeping and how are you feeling about starting?  Hopefully your DH will be right and you will be celebarting next year  

Babypowder hows you today?

Andrea hope your feeling lots better hun  

most run chat later and thanks gilrs

Hugs M777


----------



## Babypowder

Hi 

Girls my brain is like mush, so was reading over the pages trying to keep up-all was going well til I saw sweetchillis Man taking his clothes off      so that was it couldn't think of anything else!

Molly777 so glad your app went well, think its a personal choice on how many to defrost, i'd be thinking 2 goes aswell-but your only going to need the one   PMA.
As for your neighbour, I think we make instinctive choices, we don't tell people at random, but some we tell aren't our usual choices, I have told a girl I used to work with I hadn't seen her in 4yrs, bumped into her one day with her son-and that was it blaaaaaaa-she was great though, and yet I work as a team of three now and the girls haven't a clue, even on a bad day I managed to stay tight lipped. I wouldn't worry too much  

Ladyhex, your DH bless, he must be so excited.

Sweetchilli hows the jabs going? any side effects?
lmk what about the sniffing? when do you start stimms?
Emak glad you enjoyed accu, just think when you get your BFP you can continue to prepare yourself for labour    

Right Lia looks like you've been nominated for the twins-sure its double the fun  

Hi to, yella, babyrocks, loopybud, cate, crazykate, lgs, louise09, sue30, missy, sparkleyme, and everyone else that I have no doubt forgotten-an extra hug


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to say girls get the   out I was googling   just to see what range the fetus is 'supposed' to be at 7wks, DP and I are over the moon-not to mention mother   but we are worried that a 2nd scan is needed, just pray this wain is growing     -don't think it has far to catch up, but still its a worry.


----------



## Cate1976

Hi, I'm back. Got home about an hour ago, opened post and then came on here to catch up.

Babypowder: I am so pleased for you and DH.  and  that your bean grows and is ok at next scan. Was praying for you over the weekend.  for the bean that didn't make it. I really do hope that the rest of your pg goes smooothly.

Loopyone: Good to hear from you, hope the morning sickness settles soon.

Loopybud: Hope you have a great time in London, make sure you drink plenty of water, I took a bottle with me whch I dumped before check in and then got another in departure lounge.

Molly777: Hope FET works, if you want to know anything about it just ask.

Hope all of you going through tx are coping ok and that the seide efects aren't giving you too much hassle, the mood swings were the worst for me.

News on me is Summer Madness was brilliant, had a great time. Brooke & Rio are fine. Looking forward to scan on 5th August.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  

Ladyhex - flights and accomodation are booked, so we're staying Thursday evening to Saturday.  We hope to do a west end show on Friday night.  I had to cancel my birthday dinner, but it means I'll be in London for my 30th.  Love ur 'man' - is that Mr Hex  

Cate - thanks for the advice - glad you enjoyed summer madness

Imak - how's the sniffing going?  Have u a tx buddy at the mo?

Emak and Shaz - see u to-morrow night

Louise


----------



## IGWIN79

babypowder and ladyhex glad you liked it        thought yous would love it         
Loopybud thats not mr hex thats mr sweetchilli    OjOj  hes nice isnt he   

BABYPOWER ...    for your wee beanie to grow strong for your next scan hun    
injections going ok starting to get bored with having to do them every morning but hey it has to be done , its going to be worse when i have to do two every morning ,, hopefully time will fly in in next wed for my first scan , what do they look for at this one 

Sitting watching the micheal jackson memoral oh it so sad them poor chilrden it has to be heart braking for them and  everytime they play one of the songs i start to cry   the old hormones are starting ladies    

Hi to everyone how are you all doing ??


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli, mr chilli is the double or mr lmk lol, maybe you got the wrong picture  . don't know what scan is for, as you are not on stimms yet.  maybe its to check the lining of your womb hun. someone will be able to ans for you.

molly, glad meeting went well and that you'll be starting again soon 

welcome back cate, glad you had a good time at the concert and that twinnies behaved  

hey ladies, just back from a big walk and it was lovely really cleared my head, work is doing my head in at the mo really busy and short staffed  . sniffin is going grand but i'm a bit   at the mo hormones up the left  . not sleeping too great either and i love to sleep  . hopefully getting all the sea air tonight will help!

love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Ladyhex

loopybud glad you got all sorted ~ "London baby" I'm going in November for Xmas shopping......... MR Hex it sure is lol 

girls, girls Mr Hex said its all ok there is plenty of him to go round     

molly777....thats good they are going to thaw all 5 hun   (please don't get all 5 put back lol lol     ...just think triples, twins and singleton) could you cope with all that    

lmk sorry you still arent sleeping the best mrs    is it just the sniffing ?
Babypowder it will all be fine your wee baby is strong, just think what you both have been through   

loopyone hangover sickness    thats a good sign  

evening to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## molly777

Babypowder, thanks hun  , praying that your wee bean grows loads, when is your next scan?

cate, glad you had a good wkend and glad brooke and rio are keeping well, thank you cate may have to call on your advice at some stage  

Imak, sorry to hear the sniffing is keeping you awake... when do you start the injections?... the sniffing is the worse part... hope your ok hun... 

Ladyhex,         , 2 is enough

sweetchilli, OMG Mr Molly has a triplet     
I watched micheal jacksons funeral too, so so so sad felt so sorry for his kids too, and his last brother when he spoke it was so so sad...

hello to all you everyone else hope your all keeping well

lots of hugs girls Molly777


----------



## weefluff

Hi girlies I'm still here, read the pages ever night just haven't posted. Babypowder I am so so pleased for you!!!! As for me I'm nearly 14 weeks and still feel yuk. I'm lucky enough to get scanned every couple of weeks but am just tired and fed up working x


----------



## molly777

weefluff sorry to hear your having a hard time, hopefully it will pass soon  
send you afew bubbles hun

hugs M777


----------



## Ladyhex

weefluff ~ sorry to read yo are having a hard time at the mo    hopefully it passes soon 
molly777~ 2 would just be nice      

i missed the micheal jackson funeral are they repeating it ?

morning ladies


----------



## glitter girl

Good afternoon  It's very quiet on here today   .

Have a day off work today and I plan to do absolutely nothing all day, a lazy day on the sofa sounds good to me . Hope everyone is keeping well


----------



## Ladyhex

glitter girl hows you feeling .....are you feeling sick or anything yet ?


----------



## glitter girl

Hi Ladyhex  Im doing ok, feeling slightly nauseous today but nothing too serious, Im hoping it's a good sign .

How are you keeping?


----------



## Ladyhex

more sickness the better they say    
im not to bad, start work at 2.30 today.  i cant really be   lol 
you go for your scan next week ...is that right ?


----------



## glitter girl

Scan is the following week, 20 july, excited but scared too 

When do you hope to start your treatment hun, is it aug some time?


----------



## Ladyhex

im hoping to start with aug period   

its along time from you get your BFP til the scan ...im sure this wait is worse then the 2ww


----------



## emak

Afternoon girls ,hope you are all well.
Glitter are you not off all summer or do you have a second job?? Ohhhhh im so nosey  
Sweetchilli ,i too was watching the MJ memorial and was in tears espically when his wee daughter spoke   god love them.
Ladyhex hopefully the time will fly in for you til you start tx 
Lisa is the spray keeping you awake ....oh god i feel your pain girl ,as you might remember i suffered awful insominia on it the last time  see you later on  and Louise you too (hope you like chocolate cake) 
Cate glad you enjoyed summer madness
I had the day off work today ,we had to go to Belfast to do a wee bit of buisness ,will be back tonight after Tinyfeet and fills yous in  
E xx


----------



## glitter girl

emak said:


> Glitter are you not off all summer or do you have a second job?? Ohhhhh im so nosey


Thats why I like you so much E, like myself your'e nosey ,  .

I do be off most of the summer but my contract is to work just 2 weeks out of the summer,one of these weeks must be last week of aug ( in preparation for kids coming back to school) I figured I should try and get other days done as Im starting to feel the ole morning sickness begin, but hey Im not complaining  The rest of the summer I don't get paid which is a bit of a pain  Usually I just go for a summer job but didn't bother this year although I do have a wee 2 week summer scheme lined up at end of july, which should be enough to keep me going.


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter morn sickness-its great.......in a weird way  Im fine in the morns, but at night OMG I feel so ill, not sure Im any more tired-just hiding in bed, trying to keep this one safe, loving the afternoon nap!


----------



## glitter girl

BP, Ive felt fine up to now, any sickness I was having was more in the evenings but today has been the first Ive experienced it from morning time,so I just eat little and often. I too had a wee afternoon nap, cant do any harm  . Have you got anothe rdate for next scan hun?


----------



## andreaj81

afternoon all
just a quick one as im supposed to be starting the dinner now  

glitter n babypowder im glad your feeling sick lol you know what i mean! its a good sign   lia have you had any symptoms yet? hope your sleeping a little better, when do you stop the patches? i bet you all can't wait til the scans  

sweetchilli the first scan at origin is just before you start stimms to make sure you've d/r fully   how you feeling?

lmk i know what you mean about not sleeping while d/r i was exactly the same, its a pain in the  
hope you 3 have a good time at the meeting l8r, and more importantly that choc cake emma mentioned! lol im jealous  

weefluff i cant believe your 14wks already! hope you feel better soon sweetie

molly hows things your end? hopefully i'll get started again in sept n we could be cycle buddies  

edith how did your r/v go? hope your ok  

cate glad you, dh n bump had a great w/end  

sorry if i've forgotten anyone else, hope your all well xx


----------



## emak

Hi all just a quickie from me ,had a great time at Tinyfeet tonight and it was good to see a couple of new faces  ,i look forward to next month.As the girls at the meeting tonight already know but to the rest of yous just wanted to say that im starting tx tomorrow   ,i will be on the pill for about 9 days then should have a bleed then straight into stims .....no d/r as im on the short protocol ,suppose there is one good thing to come from having a low AMH  .So its back on the ole rollercoaster again for me ,my e/c is scheduled for around 4th Aug but this is "subject to change " just have to wait and see how my ole body responds to the meds.Fingers crossed that round 2 goes better than the first time.  
Night night  E  xxx


----------



## betty-77

hey emak,  delighted your starting tx and i really hope that this is your time, you deserve it soooo much, i know we all do but you really have been through so much and you are always so positive and good at helping everyone else.  Everything crossed for ya chick.

Betty xx


----------



## IGWIN79

awe Emak thats great hun you will be in and around the same time as me then 
all the best of luck !!!


----------



## Mamabud

Hi everyone.  

Emak I'm so pleased that your getting tx so soon - all the very best, and keep up the great attitute!

Ladyhex, Molly, and Sweetchillli - a four someone?  Shamefull     

A big thanks to all the girls at Tiny Feet to-night.  I got birthday cards from Emak, Shaz, Kitty and Imak - such a lovely touch and much appreciated.  And I got a cake                            

Imak -thanks for the present, I caved in and opened it a day early!  You had no need!

Glitter and BP - my nausea got stronger as the weeks passed but the last 3 days I've been feeling great!

Wee Fluff, hope u enter the 'blooming' stage of ur pregnancy soon, and the bad symptoms ease

Hi to everyone else!  Louise


----------



## emak

Awwww thanks girls means a lot .Away to bed for sure


----------



## molly777

just a wee quick post before I go to bed

Emak so so happy for your starting tomorrow lots of   and   and   best of luck hun wishing you all the best over the next few wks... we will all be here for you  

Andrea, thats fab if we are cycle bubbies  ....

Babypowder, glad your feeling sick... its a great sign,  although i hope your not too sick hun  

Loopybud,       for you tomorrow have a lovely day hun  

hello to everyone else, hope you all had a good day

Hugs M777


----------



## Ladyhex

Loopybud for tomorrow mrs !!! 21 again lol


----------



## Ladyhex

emak thats great news about your short protocol TX     for tomorrow


----------



## Ladyhex

andrea hows you hun     
sweetchilli did you have a good day yesterday in bed  
glitter lucky you to be of the whole summer luck duck    lol 

hope everybody had a good day 

sorry so short to night 
really knackered of to bed i go 

night night ladies chat tomorrow


----------



## crazykate

happy birthday loopybud!!

Emak - great news you've now started "pill popping"    hope this turn gives you your dreams mrs


----------



## Ladyhex

good morning ladies 

very quiet on here this morning


----------



## Babypowder

Hi 

Just a quicky to say  well done on restarting, everything crossed for you.

And  Loopybud.


----------



## Cate1976

Loopybud:  Hope you're having a great day.

Emak: So pleased you're starting tx again.  and  for success this time.

Nothing new on me aaprt from got newsletter from TAMBA in Northern Ireland yesterday with list of shops which give discount to parents of multiples. Loads of online places I've not heard of so will have a look at some.


----------



## lia.g

Afternoon ladies

Loopybud -     Hope you're having a lovely day

Emma - so glad you've started tx again.  Really hope it all works out this time for you   

Glitter and Babypowder - How you two feeling?

Ladyhex - not long till you start hey?

Andrea - thanks for asking about me.  Was feeling great but have to say, the last two days I've just felt pretty yuk and really tired.  But hey, I'm not complaining    Hows you?

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals but its my SILs birthday so have to call and see her.

Catch up later
Lia xo


----------



## glitter girl

Emak, Im delighted that you will be starting your treatment again hun, wishing you all the very best  

Happy birthday Loopybud   .

Lia, like you I'm definitely not complaining but feel nauseous to say the least   , I just keep thinking to myself how lucky I am to be feeling like this, its the only way to get through it


----------



## IGWIN79

Loopybud have a good one !!!!!

how is everyone today ?


----------



## andreaj81

loopybud isn't it wonderful to think next year you'll have a card thats says 'happy birthday mummy'!!!!! 



emma woohoo!!!!    glad you got started again. can i ask what your short protocol entails, i think thats what i might be doin next but not sure as prof called it a 'flash cycle' n i have no idea what that means...i think he was talking about short protocol but not sure 

hope everyone else is well  
my af arrived 2day n im really sore, not sure if its cos of all the drugs or not but ah well...onwards n upwards


----------



## IGWIN79

Andrea my AF this month was hell i was in agony mine are never that bad , i think it is all the drugs , have a nice rest and put your feet up 
hope you feel better soon hun


----------



## andreaj81

cheers chick   how you feeling?


----------



## andreaj81

babypowder was it your scan today or next wed?! im not sure but incase its today     didn't want to miss it, n if im early you can keep the hugs...im a good hugger


----------



## IGWIN79

Andrea i am good thanks tired all the time , hows you keeping ?


----------



## andreaj81

im ok, phoned work today to tell them i was goin back. really not looking forward to it (understatement of the yr!) but i can't sit in the house dwelling on things either. first day back is tues, my bday but heyho. 

the tiredness is a killer, have you had any hot flushes yet?


----------



## IGWIN79

no hot flushes yet fingers crossed i wont get them lol
First day back is always the hardest , but once you get in to the routine hopefully it will be better hun ,  and its your birthday , can you not ask for an extra day and tell them that its your birthday, i would be cheeky like that     i think we should get payed leave for our birthdays       Do you agree 
i think i will find it hard to go back to work , i am starting to think to much about things at the min (not good)


----------



## Ladyhex

andrea starting back to work on your birthday thats a real **** one mrs    
have you to wait awhile till your body settles or can you start again as soon as


----------



## andreaj81

lol i agree we should def not have to work our bdays! but i asked for wed off instead      

i know what you mean about thinking about things too much, not good, we really drive ourselves mad   some ppl say work gives you someting else to think about which makes it better, but i think it makes it worse...getting stressed from all angles, can't be good but unfortunately they won't pay me for sitting at home   pity   lol

hey ladyhex im still waiting on prof emailing me back with def confirmation but i think i should be sept, so not too long   hows you?


----------



## IGWIN79

Hope time flys in for sep hun , are you doing anything nice for your birthday ??


----------



## Ladyhex

wed would def be the better day to take off ...hang over and all that 

thats really good and as you said before it wil be diff this time round (with all the drugs and stuff    ) 
keep the chin up 
hows you DH ? we keep forgetting about the other half lol


----------



## andreaj81

dunno yet cos dh is workin too. prob have a few wee glasses of champers in house on sat nite n then out for a meal tues nite. after that im back to being good again n no more for me  

ladyhex dh is ok, he was really quiet at the start n never said anything...i thought he didn't care. than on sat he told me how much it annoyed him but couldn't say before cos i was already so upset n he didn't want to make me worse. he told it wasn't the same for men cos they don't think about havin kids when they're younger like we do, but he always pictured us with children n he never seen this coming...it nearly killed me but i was so glad he told me how he felt


----------



## IGWIN79

Big hugs for you boths , Men i think find it hard to talk about there feelings ,My Dh is the same he doesnt show much of his feelings, he doesnt talk much about tx either


----------



## andreaj81

speaking of dh i should really have the dinner readym he'll be in any min now   spk l8r xx


----------



## KITTY1231

ladies sorry i haven't been on in ages and i hope everyone is doing well

I got my amh results back on Tuesday and they were not good at all my amh came back at 0.5 and i was told that ivf is no longer an option for me now egg donation or adoption 
me and dh have not made any decisions and we are going to wait a while before we even look into these option and let things sink in they think that i am definitely in ovarian failure and will probably be hitting the menopause in the next two years
so ladies please forgive me if i am not on for a while i am struggling to get my head round things


----------



## andreaj81

kitty im so sorry to hear your news   i can only imagine how your both feeling. take as much time as you need n rem we're all here when you need us xx


----------



## Ladyhex

andreaj81 said:


> kitty im so sorry to hear your news  i can only imagine how your both feeling. take as much time as you need n rem we're all here when you need us xx


i second what andrea has said


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Kitty, I'm so sorry hun to hear about your AMH, but can it  change from month to month? and would you get a 2nd opinion!!!.... I hope your ok hun    I know you and your DH most be so upset but I still think get a 2nd opinion... look after yourself  

Andrea, How are you? when I read what your DH said I just felt so sorry for him and you too. I think as time goes on it seems to hurt our wee men even more, plus they feel the have to be strongh for us too. Andrea  please god this time round it will work for you both.... Sorry to here your going back to work on your birthday, enjoy tues night and the wkend... take its easy  

Edith, how are you hun? know you have had a tough time so just wanted to say thinking about you... 

Glitter girl and Lia.g, how are you both? hope your feeling a wee bit better.... 

Weefluff, hope your doing ok, know you were feeling alot better 

Hello to Cate, Babypowder, sweetchilli, Ladyhex and mr Hex!!!, Loopbud, Crazykate, yellazippy, Imk, Missy, Louise09 and hello to all the rest of the lovely FF ladies hope you all hanging in there

Lots of love M777


----------



## apparition

Hi all

lots of   to you Kitty and your DH - heart is out there with you. Molly could have a point.

We had our bloods taken on Wednesday - very quiet in RFC. 

What happened to the new entrance?

Checking my dates and my AF is due 29 July and the RFC want details of my Aug period - how do I make it hold on a couple of days or do you think if I talked nicely to them they might take that one rather than have me wait until the end of August. What do you think?

Love to all
Apps


----------



## andreaj81

hey apps good to see you   im not sure if the 'talking nicely' to rfc will do the trick goin on past reputations   but always worth a go?! not sure if this is just me but i find having sex a day or so before af would be due seems to delay things...maybe im just weird tho   def worth a try tho, any excuse


----------



## sparklyme

So sorry to hear your news Kitty, don't know much about AMH but agree with Molly777 that maybe its worth getting a second opinion.  Am heading south for a week so just wanted to send all the girls going through tx lots      and hope that everything goes well no matter what stage of tx you're at  
Denise


----------



## Cate1976

Kitty:  for you and DH, take time to get your head round the situation before looking at your options. Don't know if AMH changes from one month to the next.

Apps: I've heard that  can delay AF by a couple days so might be worth a try. I was in situation of RFC asking for details of October AF and it was due towards end of the month which meant that Day 21 was beginning of November. If you google delaying AF, you'll probably get more hints.


----------



## louise09

hi all,

Every1 looking forward to a nice long w.end?!  Well I would be only im working my part-time job a couple of days over the w.end 

Kitty, sorry to hear ur news, u could do as the others say and test again?

Apps, why what was wrong with the main entrance?  Also, about delaying AF, I found that when I had a few drinks of alchohol around the time AF was due it would delay it for a day, though that is prob an option u wont want to do!

Any1 else workin this w.end?

Hello to Molly777, Missy, Cate, Babypowder, sweetchilli, Ladyhex, Loopbud, Crazykate, yellazippy, Imk, and any1 else ive missed?!

xxx


----------



## apparition

Hi Louise
heard that the RFC had closed for a week to relocate the main entrance away from maternity.

Must say I thought it was a good idea as it is a mine field of bumbs (especially the smoking ones) and babies .

Unbelieveable coincidence on Wednesday when I went I met one of my customers (who I am friendly with and knows my situation) leaving the hospital with her new third baby. Lovely but stomach churning too especially with the look of pity and mild embarrasment on her face. Difficult enough going in to the RFC without the extra stress sometimes. 

Working this morning as overtime -extra acupuncture cash - who was looking for info on that in the Lisburn area? I've decided to go with a clinic in Finaghy - the girl was so lovely and very professional. Any idea when I should start?

But have the whole of next week off. 

Talk later 
- love to all.
Apps


----------



## shaz2

hi ladies  

hows everyone doing? havent been on in a while so need brought up to speed with everyone.. 

well im offically started tx now, started sniffing this morning so let the fun begin...lol... 

shaz xx


----------



## molly777

Hiya Louise, how are you? any word about getting started ! I really hope you hear something soon its rotten just trying to organise your life and wondering when your treatment is going to start... Have a lovely wkend and hope your not working the whole wkend, take care hun  

Shaz, happy sniffing and the very best of luck with your treatment  

app, yes about time the moved the entrance to the RFC, it just made no sense to have to use the same door as all the pregnant ladies.... and the smokers  ... best of luck with the acupunture... I haven't been for about a month (need to get back on the ball) but i really recommend it, i go once a month around ovulation time and during treatment more special before EC and after ET... have a good wkend 

Off to Derry for a few days, get to wear my new dress to a birthday party tomorrow night... 
Hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well and enjoy your time off ..

lots of love M777


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Sorry havent been on in a lifetime but have been lurkin!  Big congratulations to all who got BFP's in the last few months im delighted!  Also goodluck to all going through treatment at the mo!

Well news with me is sadly had BFN following ICSI in RVH at the end of May.  However got great news this morning................got my letter of offer for FET!!!!!!!!!!!!  Have to send date of Aug AF just had July's so hopefully wont be late for Aug!!!!!!!!!!

Any news?

Sunbeam


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girlies

just to let you know I am back from holidays. Just waiting for my schedule to arrive AF arrived 1 July. 


Lx


----------



## IGWIN79

Whhhhoooooo Sunbeam so you will be starting soon hun , bet you are so glad , how did your holiday go hun ??
hope you are feeling better   Welcome back hun 

Went in to a shop today to get mother in law cigs , and got asked for ID OMG couldnt believe it  ha ha ha i feel so young now lol 

Lgs ... were are you hun, hope you are keeping ok, oh and your wee babba  

Kitty so sorry to here your news hun big hugs for you and DH 

Shaz let the sniffing begin   all the luck in the world for tx hun !!!

Ladyhex and crazykate , are yous still going on your night out 

big hi to liag, glitter, loopyone, loopybud, sue,babypowder, babyrocks, betty, imk , galaxy, molly,Emak, andrea, ladyhex, appartion, jellababa, niceday, louise , cate , crazykate, sparkle, wellwishing lucker, yellazippy, missy soory if i missed anyone 
Everyone have a nice weekend and hope the sun comes out !!
Hey girls forgot to say i have just found i have have really bad bruises right down the back of my thighs the look like someone has given me a severe beating i noticed a few on the front of my thighs but they are nothing compared to the back , you dont think it anything to do with in injections , or am i just being paranoid (more in likley)


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Sweetchilli are you on........just PM'd ya!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Yea just done a post and it dissapeared oh 
how are you hun ??
just red your pm are you glad to get started


----------



## sunbeam

Hi ya Sunbeam got your msg!

Well I have three embryos in storage all grade b x 8 cells (think thats it!).  So just going for FET..........was just reading some stories on the FET thread and now feeling more optimistic!  It really can work!

Isnt the weather terrible........think my house might blow away!!!!!!!!  I'll be like your one in the wizard of oz!!!!!!!

Was also reading about origin putting their prices up.........disgraceful!!!!!!!!!!  Its so costly as it is!!!!!!!!  At least you wont have the 25% hike!!!!!!!!!

Well Mrs off to bed chat to ya 2mara!


----------



## IGWIN79

your right about the weather it rain all ******* day were is all the sun  
sent you two pms because my computer is playing up lol going to throw it out the window in a min   
right am away to bed sos os tired night night everyone


----------



## sunbeam

Hey all,

Thankfully its a much better day today!  Hows everyone?

SB


----------



## Ladyhex

sunbeam sorry to read it didnt work back in may for you hun 

well ladies hows everyone keeping this SH$T weekend 

no sweetchilli we didnt go waiting till there is more of us 

ladies anybody fancy doing a meet ?
any ideas


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies 

i dont know if you have been informed by any of my chums on here that i have only got access to a computer at work or at my folks place. unfort work has blocked my access   so i cant chat anymore  

i have missed so much !  to those who need one for what ever the reason be it AF or as a congrats !

news from the BJP household -  
have spent last few weeks climbing trees due to lack of af while on spray. got to cd 54 ! she always comes by cd 39 at latest. turned out that i have 3 functional cysts.. a week later they were still growing so came off spray. if anyof you remember my IUI experience has been plagued by cysts. this time i saw dr heasly about it. i told him that i started spray on cd21 but hadnt detected LH surge by that time(each time been on iui). i thought this  might be significant as spray is timed to start 7 days after ov. - FOR A TEXT BOOK NORMAL CYCLE! this is what made me mad   at the start the first question i was asked is how long is your cycle. - between 28 and 34 days. i knew enough from a year of monitoring that i had a leutal phase of 12-15 days normally 15. when taking meds my cycle lengthened and i wasnt oving prior to cd 21 ! 

all this info suggested i ov later in MY cycle than a text book cycle. thus DR explained (what i knew already) that once on spray i wasnt releasing that months egg and the follie was hanging around. as a result i may have to wait until cd 28 to start spray. that means i would be on it 2- 3 weeks and not 3-5 weeks as i had been. i feel so let down. so disheartened in TRUSTING the medical profession. im just a number. not tailoring the meds and timing to suit what happens naturally has effectively meant that i have wasted 3 iui's. i feel we have been watching cysts grow not follies. that would explain why with three large 'follies' last cycle (that grew so large 20+mm  after 5 jabs) that my e2 levels were so low. effectively wasting 7 months on this treatment.    

i feel that something good has come out of all of this and they are finally getting to grips with ME. NEXT cycle they will scan me from cd14 and monitor my natural follie growth until they detect that i have ov'd  and then we will start the spray 7 days later. 

whether or not the doc offers us any more treatments as this will be my 3rd complete treatment (had 4 but 1 was abandoned) i dont know  . i feel that i have a case to fight for a couple more shots at it to make 3 'effective cycles' to give iui a chance . he always said that on paper we were prime candiates for IUI to work .

i knew we would get another 1 or 2 after this i will be able to boalster my courage and renew my hope  and could treat this cycle as the start of an new process.  instead i fear it may be the last but yet only chance of it working as the others have been BUST. 
cant start iui again until cysts disappear - got af last week and will be getting scan on thurs to see how things are. hopefully they will have disappeared and i will be growing my own wee follie that might do us a favour and pop while we on hols ! 

aside from all of that we were expecting to do IVF in september/october. that wont happen now as dh wants to give iui fair go 1st    but even if we only  get one more IUI that means IVF wont be until  the end of the year at a min as i have to leave a month between treatments. if we get more than one iui then it will be spring before IVF. 

really dont know what to do. want to try iui again but dont know how many more time i should try it...   dont want to be pumping myself full of drugs much longer.. yet funds dictate we give it a good shot as we only have enough for one go at private ivf. yet i look at success rates for both and feel i may be wasting my time with iui anyway   

on the IVF front we had our first appoint with Dr McFaul who was really lovely to us. DH has to go for another SA in august and we have a private review on the 17th to get on both lists. when do you actually GET ON THE NHS LIST? once on how long is the wait at the moment?

sorry about the lengthy message. have been wanting to post for ages but couldnt and had so much news !


----------



## louise09

Hi every1 

Wasn't that thunder and lightening crazy earlier!  Was out driving in in and I honestly couldn't see in front of me cause the rain was coming down that hard!

Yea Apps, moving the entrance seems like a totally good idea, it makes so much more sense.  I can imagin how hard it was for u seeing that woman while u were there for ur app.  I was out for dinner earlier with DP and no joke, the restaurant was completley filled with mainly young couples and young babies and pregnant women and I just felt so sad thinking why cant that be me 

Hey Molly777, im back at origin nxt week for consultation so should hopefully know then when I should stsrt tx, though im feelin bit down bout it at the mo as I see Origin now have a waiting list of between 4-6 mths from when u pay ur £500 deposit, it just seems like everything is taking so bloody long!!  How r u getting on at the mo regarding tx?  Hope ur enjoying ur bday party!

Sweetchilli, how r the bruises?  R ur legs sore?  I don't know how im gonna manage that part when it comes to it, its the thought of doing it myself!!

Hi BJP, it sounds like u have had a really though time regarding ur tx but now at least some1 is listenign 2 u and hopefully this will be ur time!!  I cant really help u with feedback as im totally new 2 all this and am learning everything from u girls talkin bout it here!

Ladyhex, im up for it 

Hi every1 else, ill not do the names as I just cant remem them all but big     and     to u all

chat soon
xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

louise i am terrifired of needles hun and was dreaming about it the night before ,but it was fine you dont even feel it so dont panic hun you will be fine


----------



## louise09

lol, its just the thoughts of doing the 1st 1 but I know when ive done it it will be ok!  How many days have u to do it for?
xxx


----------



## lmk

hi louise hope you had a good weekend, i love bank holidays! 
molly777 how was the bday party? hope you got no stains on that dress   !
andrea hope you had a good drink last night and no sore heads today! hope you had 1 for me! 
bjp my goodness you have been through the mill and i hope what tx you go for is successful  
loopybud how was london? how did the interview go? seen you soon  
hey to every1    hating this  big    to all lmkxx


----------



## IGWIN79

I started on the 28th of june and its on injection until the 15 of july then two a day until the 28 july 
i founf it better to do it as early in the morning as poss, then im have a sleep and dont really think about it


----------



## louise09

Ill try 2 remem that!  I wonder could DP maybe do it in the morns while im still asleep lol.  How r u feeling at the mo with the injections?

Hi lmk, yea w.end wasn't too bad part from I was working yesterday and am working 2moro then back to full-time job on Tues!


----------



## lmk

aw poor you i'll be thinking of you when i'm all cosy in bed   only joking wouldn't be that cruel  .  think of the money honey and all the nice things you can buy  
sweet dreams all


----------



## IGWIN79

i felt fine until yesterday really tired and sore head i think the sore head is making me grumpy lol nurse told me the first lot make you feel the worst but the second lot should make you feel a wee bit better , apart from some bloating  
thats a good idea getting Dh to do it when your sleeping     as long as you dont swing for him when hes in the middle of doing it     

Night night Imk


----------



## IGWIN79

well i am of to me bed am so tired night night everyone


----------



## louise09

yea im away myself to read my book for a while, nite nite all, sweet dreams 
xxx


----------



## galaxy girl

hey all!
I am back from my hols. had a great time. Managed to take my sniffing injections in florence, Sienna and San Giminanao!

I'm doing ok - looking forward to starting stimms.

hope everyone is doing OK - i have a lot to catch up on.


----------



## niceday1971

Hi GG

welcome back.  Glad you had a great time.  I'm only back as well and hate the thoughts of going back to work.  Ah well.  When do you start stimms?


Lx


----------



## galaxy girl

next wed. can't wait to get rid of the hot flushes and headaches! when are you starting the sniffing?


----------



## niceday1971

Hi GG

That's great your well on your way.  I am waiting for my schedule to arrive.  I am hoping to do the injections as I have really bad hayfever and I dont think I could sniff!

Lx


----------



## lia.g

Haven't been on in a few days and so much to catch up on  

Galaxy - glad you had a good holiday.  We did Florence and Sienna on our honeymoon.  It is such a beautiful part of Italy isn't it  

Sweetchilli - sorry to hear you're not feeling the best but the nurse is right, D/R is worse than stimms so hopefully you'll feel better when you start that part  

Louise - shocked to hear that Origin now have a 4-5 mth waiting list    Hope you get to start soon  

Andrea - hows the head today?  

BJP - Gosh you really have been through the mill    Take care.

Glitter - how have you been feeling?  Only a week to go to our scans    Mine really should have been this week so feels like forever since I got my BFP.

I haven't been feeling the best.  Only thing that stops me feeling sick is eating    I'll be the size 
of a house if this continues  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well

Lia xo


----------



## andreaj81

hows eveyone today? hope you all had a good weekend  

i was layin low yest, me n dh celebrated a wee bit too much but we had such a good nite, just the 2 of us sittin talkin crap with some tunes on   n no mention of babies...it was great! n my heads much better today thanks lia  

lia n glitter i cant believe you girls have your scans next week already!   can't wait to see pics. lia who cares if you end up like side of a house, you've a good excuse!  

bjp so sorry you've had such a hard time  

galaxy glad you had a good holiday 

sweetchilli whens your 1st scan?

niceday hope your schedule arrives soon so you know whats happening

ladyhex i'd be up for a meet up if everyone else is


----------



## Cate1976

Shaz2: Hope tx goes well and is succesful.

Galaxy: Your holiday sounds fab. I haven't been to the places you were in. Would love to go to Pompeii and Herculaneum (love history).

Sweetchilli: Sorry you're having a hard time, things do improve once you start stimms. Fortunately I didn't get the headaches but did get the mood swings.

Lia: Hope the sickness eases soon. You might find that you've not put on as much weight as you think. I've only gained a stone and I'm pg with twins.

BJP: Sorry to hear you've had such a tough time. Hope your next tx is succesful.

andrea: Glad you had a good birthday.

I'd be interested in a meet up, let me know when and I'll try to get to it.


----------



## IGWIN79

girls i am having a really bad day today sitting ready to cry , had headache for the last three days cant get rid of it , and covered in hives again   OH I NEED A HOLIDAY  feel like screaming. Didnt think i was going to get any side affects as i was feeling brill until sat 
sorry for the rant but feel like i had to tell someone or i will explode , oh and that wouldnt be nice    , got work tomorrow if i am feeling like this i will as grumpy as hell the costomers will be running out of the place when they see my face    but i need to go in need the money this month after paying for tx 
well no more ranting  

Cate hows you and the twins doing hope yous are all well 

Andrea ... how are you hun ? First scan is on wed morning
Sometimes sitting with just the two of yous are the best nights me and DH do it all the time !!

liag and glitter not long to go now , like andrea said cant wait to see the wee pictures . liag i hope it does make me feel better i am not good at being sick    

Galaxy .. glad to had a good holiday hun , are you in or around the same dates as me ?

Louise how are you today hun ?
Emak were are you    

BJP .. hope you feel better soon hun   

sue ,crazykate, sparkle, shaz, niceday, , and anyone i have forgot how are you all 

ladyhex , imk, sunbeam how are yous did yous have a good weekend ?


----------



## Cate1976

Sweetchilli:  to you, for the headache try Paracetamol, if that doesn't touch it or you don't want to take painkillers, try one of those cool patch things you can get. As for your mood, the headache won't help but it could also be mood swings.

Brooke & Rio are thriving, felt Brooke (bigger one) moving during worship up at Summer Madness during loudest parts of songs. Think I've felt movement this afternoon as well.


----------



## IGWIN79

thanks cate , glad to here your wee twins are doing well , its amazing to feel then moving about , wait till they start kicking you in the ribs    painful
have tryed pain killers but there not working and dont really want to take alot of them


----------



## shaz2

GIRLS,

bit confused!!   

few sites are saying reflexology is not recommended during tx and some are saying its perfectly safe!! 

anyone shed a bit more lite on the subject for me please   

xx


----------



## emak

Hi girlies im here   
Sweetchilli awwwwwwwwwwww sorry to hear you are feeling a bit rough at the moment ,d/r is def the worst part of tx ,jes i was so bad i had to go off work sick ,the only thing i can say is that it will pass and once you start stims you will start to feel a bit better......feel free to rant chick  were all here to listen.
Shaz hmmmmmmmmm havent got a clue about the pros and cons of reflexology mrs ......hope you are feeling better than earlier ohhhh i was with Clare and she is going to take some of our Tinyfeet leaflets for her clinic.
Cate do you think the twins were dancing to the music ? 
Lisa how you coping on the devil spray? Hope you havent killed hubby yet ...remember you need his swimmers LOL
Andrea glad you enjoyed the weekend and had a good ole drink   you deserve to let your hair down.
Galaxy girl welcome back hun....when do you think you will be having e/c?
Louise just wanted to back up what sweetchilli has said about the jabs ,you have nothing to worry about chick its def more the thought of it thats worse.
News from me is that i had a hen night on Saturday with NO drink ,jes it was hard ,i actually sneaked off early   ,had all the questions why you not drinking cause anyone who knows me ,knows i enjoy a good drink with the girls when i get out (doesnt happen too often) anyhow i now have a wedding to endure on Saturday and then a christening on Sunday ....may god forgive but i just cant be bothered ,just dont feel like socialising too much ,suppose there is one good thing NO HANGOVER   .Had my acucpunture tonight after work and felt soooooo chilled when i came out ,so hopefully i should sleep tonight as last night was awful tossed and turned  all night then had to do a full day at work   (awww poor me)  .Right im off hope to chat to you all later.
Emma  xx


----------



## Babypowder

everyone,

Just a quicky as I haven't been on in days,  to all those sniffing, injecting, waiting, wondering! So much has been typed will need to sit and read it all, you girls can chat 

Cate love the scan pic.

Sweetchilli '4head' is good for the ole headaches 

Scan on Wed     all is well, had some staining Fri and quite bad cramps Fri/Sat, went to Maternity Sat for some advice-wish I hadn't bothered, 2scans by 2 different junior Dr's and between them, they couldn't decide if they saw a heartbeat , so  they were wrong-scanner didn't seem that good. So been a bit down, so haven't got on here, but am thinking of you all .


----------



## louise09

Evening all 

Sweetchilli, yea 2day was ok, work was really quiet and a bit boring 2 be honest, tried 2 keep myself busy by remerchandising!  Sorry 2 hear ur not feeling 2 good  .

Emak, yea I trust u girls so not feeling so bad bout it now! 

Lia.g, yea Origin have put a new statement on their website about the waiting list but I will find out more nxt wek when im up.  If it is 4-6 mths I could be doing all this around xmas time which will be fun (not!!) Sorry 2 hear ur also not feelin 2 good  

Cate1976, im sure u are still on cloud 9 about having twins! People with success stories like urs totally makes me feel better when im feeling down about things, goo luck with the rest of ur pregnancy  

Did u all watch the Katie Price interview on Fri nite? I was shocked 2 hear she just lost a baby before they broke up, I must say I am 'team Andrea' though, I just think he was a totally brill husband and dad from watching their tv show.

Hi shaz2, andreaj81, niceday1971, galaxy girl, BJP, ladyhex, imk, babypowder and any1 ive forgot 2 mention   

xxx


----------



## louise09

Babypowder, plenty of    , I really really hope everything will be ok.  
xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: Thanks.  and  for heartbeat on Wednesday. Junior drs might not have the experience to be able to find heartbeat everytime, also the equipment they were using might not be as good as what RFC have. 

emak: I did some research online to find out when babies can hear sounds outside the womb, they can't actually hear until 21 weeks but at 17 weeks can pick up vibrations from sounds. Even though we were at the back, the music was pretty loud. Nothing during church yesterday though. 

Louise: Glad the success stories give you hope, I was the same before and during tx. At almost 19 weeks, I get excited over the slightest thing. The jabs aren't as bad as you'd think, I don't like needles but was fine with the ones during stims.

Sweetchilli: I had a dose of a cold during d/r and due to being in the school covering reprographics, resorted to Lemsip. I'm hoping that when Brooke & Rio get to the stage where kicking involves hitting my rib cage or anywhere else that I'll be able to shift position to make them move.


----------



## Sue30

Hey girls ..  

Sorry haven't been on in a while - but I'm thinking about you all and sending you lots of     even if I don't post! No sign of treatment for a good few months yet ..  by that time I hope there are lots of BFP on here 

Keep up the PMA everyone 

Sue XOX


----------



## molly777

Hiya girls, hope your all enjoying the weather!!!!

sunbean, how are you, sorry to hear treatment didn't work, but thats great your starting FET, best of luck hun hope it goes well for you, are you RFC or Origin?

Andrea, when is your birthday? i though it was tomorrow  Have I missed it?.... if I have hope you had a lovely day you sound like you had a great night with the other half... nights like that are the best sometimes and no babies talk too   and   

Sweetchilli, sorry to hear your having a bad time with the evil spray, its a nightmare, but once you start the injections honest you'll feel so much better, only 2 days left and you will be fine hang in there hun... its not easy when you want to kill everyone     

Ladyhex, how are you hun? yes I won't mind meeting too!!! but not sure your talking about a Derry, Omagh or belfast meet! 

Louise, hey hun sorry to hear about the waiting time at origin... maybe it might be quicker... have you talked to them reasonately to see what they say! and Louise honest the injections are grand its the though of doing the first one thats the worse but you will be fine  

Imk, party was great crack and dress came home clean and in one piece  how are you hun?

GG, hows you hun?

Babypowder thinking of you hun hope all goes well with the scan n wed  

Niceday, hope you hear soon when you starting hun

hello to everyone else hope your all keeping well..

DH and me are both off all this week so we are heading down south to my parents til sat so hope all the sniffers, stimmers, 2wwers and waiting for word when your starting will all have a good week

lots of love M777


----------



## glitter girl

shaz2 said:


> GIRLS,
> 
> bit confused!!
> 
> few sites are saying reflexology is not recommended during tx and some are saying its perfectly safe!!
> 
> anyone shed a bit more lite on the subject for me please
> 
> xx


Shaz, I only had reflexology once or twice during stimms and found it to be totally relaxing. I asked Dr Traub if it was ok and his answer was " why would you want to have it? It will have absolutely no effect on the outcome of your treatment" Have to say he was quite blunt , I explained to him that it was purely for relaxation purposes, he said it was fine to have it but I got the impresssion he was against it  . I read somewhere that if you are going to have it to use a qualified/certified practioner who specialises in fertility. The few sessions i did have dont seem to have done me any harm, its down to personal choice I think .

B.P, So sorry you are getting more conflicting opinions from doctors,  for you for tomorrow hun  .

Sweetchilli, hope youre feeling better soon 

Niceday, hope you get word soon from RFC 

Lia, you feeling any better?  Won't be long till our scans hun . None of my clothes are fitting me now, the bump continues to grow at a steady pace  I'm now convinced it's twins for me too , I bought a pair of maternity jeans for comfort, D.P has nicknamed them the bellybusters .

Hi to all you other girls, far too many to remember, Im thinking of you all . Best wishes to all of you who have started/ready to start, lots and lots of    to you all


----------



## lmk

andrea   hope you're havin agreat day and the   is going done well! (have 1 for me)!
molly   at dress came back in one piece lol,i'm good hun have a lovely time away, bring us back some rock lol!
emak dh is ok, he asked for a brush to brush up the eggshells he's walking on, laughed my  off! hows u?
sweetchilli, hows your head/hives sorry your feeling down heres a big  
babypowder all the best for tomorrow huni sending you loads of  
glitter girls belly busters   , i have those and i'm not even pregers! all the best for scan cant wait to hear how many is in there  
sue hi hun long time no see , hope you get started again soon
liag how are you keeping? hope the sickness subsides huni  
ladyhex i would be up for a meet up! how are you? any sign of af?
shaz dont know the answer to your question, but i'm doing it for relaxation,and she is staying away from my ovaries, after et i dont what to do? 
welcome back galaxy girl, when do you start stimms?
crazykate how are you? is all the work finished in your conservatory? when should we come for tea?! 
hi to everyone else xx


----------



## shaz2

hey gliitergirl and lmk, thanks for that reply, i think ill just stick with getting it done for relaxation reasons then...

hello to all....xx


----------



## IGWIN79

BABYPOWDER....    for strong wee heartbeat everything crossed for you hun  
i agree with cate maybe its just that there junior doctors that they couldnt pick it up

EMAK thanks hun , starting stimms tomorrow so hoping i get rid of headache soon , how are you doing ??
I know what you mean about not wanting to go out , i have become a hermit , its the thought of all the questions , why do all the good night out come when were doing tx , see the number of night outs that i have had to turn down latley , and when i wasnt doing tx no one wanted to go out  

ANDREA  chick hope you had a good one !!!!!

Hope your first day back at work went ok hun


----------



## IGWIN79

Molly i was like a mad women yesterday    really was ready to kill someone , laughing about it now and feeling better 
So thankyou ladies for listening to all the ranting , and thanks for the nice messages really makes me feel better knowing i have yous to talk to about this or i would be going mad by now   

Louise , when are you hoping to start hun ??

Molly how are you doing ??

Ladyhex me to for the meeting but cant do it for the next month or so will be in portrush for a week from the 25th and then on the 2ww after that , i really will be a hermit then     ANy sign of AF yet ?

OOOOOHHHHH Glitter TWINS    if your bump is growing that fast then maybe you are , wouldnt that be so nice you and liag both twins !!!!

Sunbeam, lgs and sue , hope yous are keeping ok 

Niceday .. hope you dont have to wait to long to start hun , all the waiting drives you mad 

Imk are we all going to crazykate s house for tea and to see her conservertory      (sorry cant spell) thanks for the hug hun feeling better today they have all calmed down now , and the head is not to bad , hows you keeping ? and hows the sniffing going ?
Crazykate is that ok  hee hee ....

Big hi to everyone else , and thanks for all the nice messages 
loopyone, Cate, loopybud,crazycate, sparkle,babyrocks,jellababa,yellazippy, and everyone else sorry i cant remember all the names theres to many


----------



## jooles

evening everyone  

just back today from 2 weeks hols and reading back on posts!!!! WTF is the craic with origins? ive read a few posts about them putting up prices and also waiting list times 

can anyone tell me where i can read up on this more or can anyone give me any more info!!! freakin out a bit here as we have our 1st appointment wiht them next week  

hope everyone ok  

jules


----------



## IGWIN79

Jooles as far as i know there is a 4 to 6 moinths wait now and the prices have went up 25 percent ****** outrages its hard enough to get trement


----------



## IGWIN79

Sorry for posting yet again but need to ask a couple of questions 
i am in for first scan tomorrow , do i need to take my drugy bag with me
in origins if your first cycle of icis doent work do you have to pay the full amount for the next cycle ? or just the drugs  
and another question my AF came last tue and its still here on and of is that normal   it went brown and in work to day it came on bright red sorry TMI


----------



## jooles

holy moly just been on origins website and feel like ive got a kick in the teeth after reading about prices and waiting times   

anybody know the current waiting time for ivf on nhs in the rfc at the mo?? 

thanks everyone 
jules


----------



## louise09

Hi girlies 

Sweetchilli, id really like to start tx ASAP, im at Origins nxt week and id love for them to tell me I could start on Aug AF but I know im gonna be put on the dreaded waiting list   Good luck for u with ur scan 2moro, is this 2 see how many eggs are developing??

I have a question for any endo ladies:  I had my lap at end of March to remove endo and was given a window of 6mths 2 try and conceive after which time my endo could poss start to return. Im now in month 4 of this and am wondering if I cant start my tx in the nxt 2 mths and my endo has returned by the time im offered tx, do I need to have another lap to remove this before im allowed tx or will they go ahead with tx anyway?!  Sorry for long question but the thoughts of things being delayed even further is making me very anxious!!

Babypowder, wishing u lots of luck for 2moro  

Jooles, they have the new info on their website but if u can pay £500 deposit before the 1st of Aug, you will only pay the current price for tx and not the new increased price, even though u will start tx after 1st Aug.

Hi to every1 else, lots of   and  

xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Andrea: , hope you've had a great day.

Sweetchilli: Hope your scan goes well tomorrow, I didn't take druggy bag with me just the box with needles and the pen thing cos of having to get 6.25am bus up to Belfast.


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG girls i just lost a whole page of a post    computer is going out the window     

heres goes again    

evening girls 

first thing ~ babypowder      stay strong ......junior doc's       for a strong heartbeat at your scan tomorrow    

glitter Girl ~ sniffing all ove the world    you go girl 
niceday ~ did you have a good holiday

sweetchilli ~ how are you feeling now mrs? have the bruises gone? woohoo stimms tomorrow plus good luck for your scan   
lia.g ~ eating for 2 is good lol 

andrea ~ glad you had a good birthday and talking is good    how the head lol did you get anything nice ?
cate ~ love the scan pics

shaz ~ sorry i cant help you with your reflex question 
louise ~ i did watch katie prices interview ....but im with you on the "Team Andrea"  

sue ~ how you mrs ?
loopyone and loopybud ~ put you's both together just cause of the name thing lol .....how are you both keeping   

molly777 ~ have a lovely time at your parent 
lmk ~ still no sign of AF yet (the way she is working , is here april miss may and came june ) im hoping she will miss july to come aug if not it could be sept for me ......   

crazykate ~ tea would be good ....i will bring the buns lol     

hello to all the other ladies, mollycat, weefluff, jooles, sparklyme, yellazippy, babyrocks, jellybaba, galaxy girl, sunbeam, holly and all the lurkers and sorry if i missed anybody out      

girls i think a meet would really be good belfast would be good as it would be a good centre point to meet .....what do we all think to that and dates and were ? shout away ladies


----------



## crazykate

Babypowder - hope everything is well today hun     

and yes ladies tea would be fine at mine anytime


----------



## lia.g

Just a quickie to say *Babypowder*, thinking about you today and  everything is ok


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder~    thinking about you this morning


----------



## glitter girl

B.P, I'm thinking of you too hun, said a few wee   for you last night, I hope you get good news today


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder thinking about you this morning hun        hope everything goes well 

well scan went well this morning and stared stimms today , it all going so fast i thought it would dragg in


----------



## andreaj81

mornng girls
thanks for all the birthday msgs yest, i had a really nice day n me n dh went out for a nice meal last nite to a chinese restaurant in lisburn it was gorgeous!

babypowder hope your scan goes well today        sorry never got on yest to wish you well before you went  

sweetchilli hope your scan goes well today mrs   i've prob missed ya as they're normally really early but incase i haven't this first scan is a really quick one, then they show you how to use the pen. if you have one embie put back and it doesn't work you have a free FET cycle where you only pay for the drugs, its to try n encourage ppl to go with the new SET to keep their multiple birth figures down. i spotted for a good while after AF whilst d/r, more so than normal... i think it must be the drugs. my first day back to work went well, thanks for remembering   we were quite quiet so i got a gentle return n the girls had even bought me a wee cake for my bday which was lovely  

hope everyone else is well, i'll get on for a full catch up l8r


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli glad it all went well this morning for you 
are your dates staying the same


----------



## andreaj81

damn it   sweetchilli i must've missed your pp. glad it all went well!   if you thought it flew before hand stimms is over in a flash!


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Girls,

Just to let you know our little bean has died-no heartbeat at scan this morning. Im booked in for a d&c in a few days.

BP. x


----------



## andreaj81

oh god, babypowder i have no idea what to say to you. my heart aches for you n dp. after all you have both been thru after the last few weeks, life is so unfair. i can't imagine how your feeling but my thoughts n prayers are with you both xx


----------



## MISSY97

Babypowder that is so sad you have been through so so much... Thinking of you!!!

Hi to everyone else

Missy xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder im so so sorry hun praying for you and DP ....i have tears in my eyes as i write this


----------



## lia.g

Oh BP I'm so very sorry.  Don't know what to say.  You and DH are in my thoughts


----------



## weefluff

I'm so sorry babypowder have been thinking about you so much x


----------



## IGWIN79

I am so sorry babypowder , you have been through so much,  same as ladyhex i have tears in my eyes writing this , my heart goes out to you and dh take care of yourselfs will be thinking about  yous both


----------



## glitter girl

B.P, That's not fair, Im so very sorry     Words fail me hun     Im always here for you


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: So sorry to hear that your beanie has died. I'm writing this in . I've been  for good news today.  and  for you and DH.

Sweetchilli: Glad your scan went well this morning and that you're feeling better.

andrea: Glad you had a good birthday.

Hi to everyone else, Ladyhex, Emak, lmk, Jooles, Louise, CrazyKate, Glittergirl and sorry to all that I've missed.


----------



## Moonbeam08

BP - work wont let me on anymore as access is blocked to reply but i just HAD to find a way to get to local cafe and reply. 

im in   writing this and am gutted to read your news  im so so sorry this hasnt worked out for you. i   that you will find comfort in eachothers arms over the next while. be strong, stay stong and if you cant we are all here for you xoxoxoo


----------



## niceday1971

BP 

so sorry for you and DH you are in my prayers.

Lx


----------



## cat0208

Babypowder.  Nothing I can say will make you feel better but i wanted to pass on my deepest sympathy.  
After all youve been thru i prayed it would be a positive outcome for you.

You and DH are in my prayers

Cat x


----------



## Mamabud

Babypowder, I'm so sorry.  Life is so cruel.


----------



## crazykate

oh Babypowder I am so so sorry to have read your devastating news today        

No words of wisdom just a huge big cyber hug   for you and dh


----------



## lmk

babypowder so sorry hun my thoughts are with you and dp, take time out for one another. we're here for you


----------



## jooles

bp im so sorry to hear your news   to you and your dh


----------



## emak

Ohhh Babypowder im so so sorry to read your news ,life is so cruel after all you have been through the past few weeks ,take care of yourself and DP


----------



## louise09

BP, I dont know what 2 say,  I can't even imagine what u and DH r going through right now, so sorry    
xxx


----------



## shaz2

bp, words cant describe how use must be feeling and theres no words that anyone can use, im soo devastated for you both, i truly am. take care of each other , god bless... ..xx


----------



## emak

Awwww girls i was out team building with work this afternoon and im aching all over ,im soooooo unfit ,need to get the ole bod sorted out    away to bed having an early night as im just exhausted.
Hope yous are all well and i will try and get a proper catch up tomorrow .
Night night  E xxx


----------



## shaz2

hi emma

nite emma....lol...x


----------



## glitter girl

Morning all 

Looks like a good enough day, think it gives rain for later , Typical when your'e off work, eh   . Looking forward to a wee days shopping in Lisburn today  

How are all you girls getting on who have started treatment? Hope yous are not finding it too bad  Hang on in there, it will all be worth it in the end  

Those of you who are still waiting I hope you all get news very soon


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls,

Just want to say thanks for all your kind words, Im feeling a bit lost today-think its shock, so im just pottering about and on computer to try and distract me. DP has had to go to work.

  I've had the most fun with all of you-through the heartache we have some laughs on here, and will continue to follow the progress. 

BP.


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: Feeling lost is only to be expected. Sorry to hear that DP has had to go to work. Will keep  for you.

Glitter: Enjoy your shopping trip.

Hi to everyone else, hope those going through tx are coping ok.  to all of you.


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder you need your time to grieve hun , you have been through so much latley ,we are all here for you when ever you need us, i was thinking about yous all day yesterday and today , i know its a silly question but hows DH holding up ? , its poo he had to go to work today  
Big hugs for both of yous and look after yourselfs    

Well girls doctor took one look at me this morning and signed me off until after the two weeks , i am so glad he did i am so tired 
he said  what have you done to yourself because i went in sneezing (hayfever) and with my face and neck covered in hives and looking really pooed of and tired, i told him i felt like a hypercondract     so i will be on here more than ever    boss was great he took one look at me and said it was fine and to take care of myself so that was a big relief , didnt want to let work down 

Gliiter how are you hun ? enjoy the shopping i am jelous would love to go shopping always makes you feel better  

Andrea glad to here you had a good birthday hun , see you went out for something to eat again your as bad as me i found i nice place in lisburn out the moria road lily drakes i thnik you call it and i have been there every weekend  the food is out of this world , i could live there    and they could just feed me     

Cate your 19 weeks now , oh how time flys hope yous are all keeping ok 

lgs were are you hun , hope everything is ok 

Emak if you were sore last night you must be even worse today , can you move     
i went horse riding last year for the first time in about ten years and i had two weeks of work cause i couldnt move thought i had done my back in , it ended up i had just used muscles i never knew i had     DH said i was walking like i had the horse still between my legs that was three days later      

Shaz and Imk are yous feeling any better ? was reading your posts on july cyling and was in kinks laughing       

Andrea,loopyone, ladyhex and liag, loopybud, molly, louise, crazycate, galaxy,yellazippy, jellababy, missy, weefluff, Bjp,sunbeam, sue , babyrocks  jooles, cat , sparkle ,niceday and anyone else i forgot  Hi how are yous all keeping ?


----------



## galaxy girl

BP - so sorry to hear your news. i will be thinking of you and dh.


----------



## yellazippy

BP just signed on and seen your sad sad news...words fail me honey you`ve been through so much


----------



## Babyrocks

God baby powder, I'm so so sorry to hear your news. devastated for you. Words can't ease the pain. You're in my thoughts. Life seems so tough at timesxxxxx


----------



## JK32

Babypowder, so sorry to hear your news. Life can be so cruel, look after yourself and your DH. Your both in my thoughts and prayers  

JK xx


----------



## apparition

Hi all
Babypowder my heart is with you and your DH. Words cannot express how we are feeling for you. 
Sending you as many   and    and   as possible. Take time hun to grieve  and find a special way to mark your little beanie for it was your baby for a short time. 

We are all here for you - don't give up hope. THere is a little extra angel watching over you.

Love to you all as we all feel this too.
Apps


----------



## sparklyme

Just back from my weeks hols and my god can you girls talk    

BP just read your news and i'm so sorry you lost your wee baby, i will keep you in my  .

Got my letter from Origin when i was away.  My first appt for bloods etc is 20 August then a up to a 12 week wait for results then 4-6 month wait for treatment WTF.  Defo gonna wait on RFC, at that rate my turn will have come around in the royal so no point in givin Origin extra dosh.

Hope everyone is well.  Sending you all    .

Sweetchilli got your pm. Ta

D


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  It's been very quiet on here this week-end.  I was away at a wedding on Friday in Carrickfergus, and went to Tullyglass in Ballymena for Mum's birthday last night, so I haven't been on since Thursday morning.  I hope everyone is keeping ok.

Babypowder - how are you holding up?

I'm taking it easy as I start work at 3pm, so just thought I'd get caught up.

Enjoy ur day, Louise


----------



## Ladyhex

girls havent been on in days as my wireless connects had been working properly    having to use cable at the mo lol

the witch had showed her face woohoo......    heres hoping she will come next month    then i can start tx (this is the first time in months that she has come early and not missed a month   ) she must know that we need her  
hows everybody doing ?

Babypowder are you and DP holding up at the mo    
loopybud i was lookin at your ticker and OMG 11 wk and 4 days    hard to believe 

sparklyme ~did you have agood hols?
loopyone ~ good luck for you scan tomorrow 

sweetchilli~ poor you mrs good job that the doc signed you off     
emak ~so sorry read that you not sleepin the best again but as you have said it short tx this time round   

ello to crazykate, babyrocks, apps, andrea, lgs, cate, louise, yellazippy, glitter, shaz, galaxy, lmk, cat, BPJ, niceday and to anybody i have missed and not forgetting the lurkers


----------



## molly777

Babypowder, hun i'm so sorry to hear things haven't work out, just read it today and I was really hoping and praying things were going to work out for you, be good to yourself and you take it easy...
lots of love hun and   love Molly777


----------



## molly777

ladyhex, brillat so glad AF, hopefully the will next month too  
oh and yes I would be up for meeting in belfast..

Andrea, glad you enjoyed your birthday...

Louise, I hope you get somewhere and you get started in the next month or 2..  

Sweetchillie, glad scan when well and your doctor has given you 2 wks off, god you poor thing you really are having a tough time... hows the stims going?

Jooles I know 25% mad... just annoys me

Imk, rock   hugs u hug...

Hello to everyone else hope your all doing good... just back up from down south last night we had a great time... my voice nearly gone too much talking   but we had a great time... just what we needed

chat later girls have a good day

Hugs M777


----------



## IGWIN79

Its been so quiet on here all weekend was on a couple of times and was really lonely      
Molly stimms going well Thanks for asking i have scan this wed so what happens at this one?? Glad to here you had a good weekend hun were did you stay ?

Ladyhex ,Whhhoooo AF showed up , roll on next month so you can get started !!! fingers crossed she shows up for you hun !!! I feel better now thanks for asking , now i dont have to worry about work feel like i can relax now 

Babypowder .. hope you and DH are keeping ok   

Shaz how are you are you feeling any better ??

Emak good to here you are feeling a wee bit better , it helps when you get a good nights sleep , hope you get a good one tonight 

loopybud.. you have had a busy weekend !!! did you have a good time ?

Loopyone ... good luck for tomoorow hun !!!

Louise any signs of starting hope you dont have to wait to long !!!

Andrea hun  how are you ?? did you keep me some of them ginger biscuits you made   

Imk how are you hun ?
Jooles did you get sorted with origin , cant believe the waiting times now !!!
Hi to everyone one else 
Hope yous all had a good weekend !!!


----------



## andreaj81

hi everyone  
sorry i haven't been on as much now im a working girl again! lol  

babypowder how you both holdin up honey?  

swetchilli my biscuits were yummy lol you'd be more than welcome to come for a cuppa n sample the next batch   how you goin? can't believe your half way thru stims already!   your scan on wed will make sure your not over stimmulating n count your follies getting ready for ec.

loopybud hope you have a nice day at work, hope your keeping well  

ladyhex hows things with you? glad the old witch showed up, hopfully your feeling not too bad

hows all you other girls goin thru tx atm? hope your not suffering too much  

lia n glitter what day is your scan on? i've a notion it mite be 2moro?! hoping it goes well for you both 

emma how you goin now? feeling any better?

hope everyone else is well

andrea xx


----------



## louise09

Hi all 

Havn't been on since wed, trying to focus on other things and keep my head clear of IVF!!  

Babypowder, thinking of u  

Sweetchilli, ach were u lonely over the w.end with not much of us on?!  How r u feeling 2day, everything going well with the injections?  

Andrea, a 'working girl', if we didn't know u better we could read into that wrong lol  

Molly777, glad u enjoyed ur time down south, were bouts were u staying?

quick update on me, been feeling very positive this past week, no crying or feeling down which is good   Going to origin this week for AMH results and discussion bout tx.  Also got letter from royal to ring up and make 1st app with them so at least i have some movement with them incase things don't work out with origin 

right, ill be back later, I fancy a mauds honeycomb ice-cream so im away 2 get 1!!

hi 2 all u other lovely ladies, chat latter

xxx


----------



## molly777

Louise, glad to hear your feeling more positive and great some movement at last, good luck with your AMH results and hope app goes well too and you get some idea when you are starting, I think waiting is just so fustrating   that you get word from either Origin or RFC this week when you are starting ... hang in there hun  

Sweetchilli, ah poor you, thinking you were missing us all   , about your scan as Andrea said the will be checking to see if you are over stim and counting eggs... hope you have plenty hun   and good luck...

I'm original from down south, place called Co. Offaly, so parents and sisters and brother are all still down south, so we were just down with mam and dad... love going home..

how is everyone else it is very quite on here today...
hows loopybud, loopyone, cate, lia.g, shaz, emma hope your feeling a wee bit better hun and you got over the wedding and christening and hows the treatment going? hello jooles, imk, sparklyme, babypowder, babyrocks, galaxy girl, glitter girl, jk32 and everyone 

lots of love M777


----------



## emak

Hi girls hope yous are all well and have had a great weekend .
Molly777 glad you enjoyed your visit down home ,im sure your family were glad to see you do you get down to see them often? Im feeling a bit better thanks just very tired after a hectic weekend ,could be doing with a few days off if im honest  
Sweetchilli   that you have LOADS of follies starting to grow  
Louise did you enjoy your ice cream  
Andrea how you doing chick?
Lisa ,hope you are sane and havent done in DH    
Shaz what about you chick ,do anything nice over the weekend?
Good luck to Glitter ,Lia and Loopy(i think) for your scans this week     
Off to bed ,gonna have an early night .....looking forward to starting stims this week (well i hope so )will keep yous all posted girls.
Good luck to all  night night
E xx


----------



## louise09

Hi all 

just watched big bro, isn't it funny the way marcus is getting on, he is soooo jealous!  

emak, ice-cream was yummy, defo nothin better than a mauds ice-cream!!

Thanks molly777, as soon as I know of dates etc I will inform u all 

Was gonna watch Marley and me 2nite but I think ive left it too late now.  Any1 seen this film? Is it good?

xxx


----------



## lmk

louise glad ice cream was good wheres mine??! hows you? marley and me is good bit of a weepy but a cute film

welcome home molly missed you  
emak dh is ok hanging in there, told him your concerned  , hope you sleep well tonight. if it gets too much get off and look after yourself you are no1  
babypowder huni hope you and dp are ok you are in my thoughts  
loopybud how did the wedding go? happy birthday mummy loopybud! glad you had a good weekend, feel a lunch date coming soon lol!
lia and glitter   for scans 
lmkxx


----------



## sunbeam

Hi girls

Babypowder Im so soory for you and DH.......its just heart-breaking for you both! Im thinking so much of you!

Hey Sweetchilli hope your feeling better soon honey!  Not jealous of your symptoms but big time jealous of the two weeks off!!!!!!!!!! lol

Well I was on a hen last night!  Great time.......got home around lunch time and have died a death ever since!  Since treatment started in March I havent really drank much since then and boy did I make up for it last night!!!!!!!!!  We thought we were 20 again but hangovers arent nice when your 30.........think Im told old for that craic!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to all you other FF's hows things with ya's?

Nite SB


----------



## sunbeam

hey Molly just read you are for FET in Sept does that mean you are waiting on Aug AF........I so hoope we will be  together!!!!!!!  I think I will have AF anytime between 3rd - 15 th of AUG (so irregular........TMI!).  Then start the dreaded sniffing 21 days later just cant wait to get started again!

Bit scarred though with the fresh cycle I was overly ooptimistic and then came down like a lead balloon when it failed!  So Im going into it this time a little negative but have read some really positive stories on the FET thread which is a boost!

Anyone else for FET?  

SB


----------



## lia.g

Sad news for us this morning I'm afraid.  They couldn't find a heartbeat    Dr Traub felt our lo had stopped growing in the last few days.  Going for another scan on sunday but in our hearts we know its over this time and we're devastated.

Thanks to everyone for your support but for now we're going to take some time to grieve and see where we go from here.

Lia


----------



## MISSY97

So so sorry lia.g, thinking of you...

Missy xx


----------



## Babypowder

Morning Girls,

Firstly a big thankyou   for all your   and kind words, we decided to head down to the caravan at the weekend-felt I was lying in bed just waiting for the bleeding to start, I didn't go out down there but staring at different walls made it easier.
I have yet to go naturally-so im fasting from tonight and tomorrow will be the final step in this journey as im due in at 8am for D&C.

Its hard definatley, just when you think your ok, the tears start again, I saw your post Apps and am thinking of getting a small (very small) star tattoo, not that i'll ever forget my wee star but as you said to mark a life lost. 

DP has been great-he was in complete shock-he said he wasn't expecting the news we recieved whereas I had stated to feel a bit different symptons wise and was aware something could well be wrong. He is sad but says he thinks its worse for me as I had all the drugs, scans and now a D&C, but he is determined to go again-at the min im not so sure, but I may change my mind.

Im so sorry girls, im completely lost as to where you are all up to in tx-perhaps someone could do a list , but im thinking about you all, and   for some great news in the comming weeks.

 to you all. BP.


----------



## andreaj81

oh god lia im so so sorry. i can't believe it. my thoughts n prayers are with you n dh during this hard time. you do not deserve this


----------



## Babypowder

Lia im so sorry to read your news, I have been thinking about you and Glitter all weekend-I wasn't expecting to read your devestating news-life is so f***ing cruel.

I     that Sunday brings different news, and the Dr's are some way wrong, sometimes if the LO is small it can make a difference.
You don't deserve this, you have been through the mill with FET as it is.   to you and DH.


----------



## glitter girl

Oh God Lia, Im so sorry hun , I was coming on here hoping to see good news   I dont know what to say to you


----------



## glitter girl

Girls I might get back on later, it seems inappropriate to post my news at this time


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter hope all is well   .


----------



## Sue30

BP - thinking about you and DP ... don't even know what to say about tomorrow, but I   it goes without complication! DP's/DH's are funny old creatures .. especially when it comes to stuff like this!   XOX

Lia - I am so sorry to hear your news - you really don't deserve this   Thinking about you XOX

Glitter - also hope all is well with you today!


----------



## sparklyme

Lia i'm so sorry to hear your news will keep you and DH in my prayers


----------



## niceday1971

Lia 
so sorry to hear your news.  Take Care.

Lx


----------



## Ladyhex

Hay girls short and sweet still at work (i have been on and off all day to see the news) 

I was nearly in tears      i had to leave the office after reading the news Lia.g im so so sorry hun 
i have nothing to say.  im speechless    life is so f***king cruel 

love LX xxx


----------



## lmk

lia ever so sorry to read your news, my thoughts and prayers are with you and dh


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh god lia i am so sorry hun life is so F****** cruel   look after you and dh big big hugs    we are all here for you hun !!!!

Bp dont worry about the rest of us  ,and were we are  in tx just you  look after the two of yous first you have been through such a hard time latley 
its a lovley idea about the we star tatoo  

Both of yous take care yous both know were we are if you need us , i am sitting here    for yous i wish i could take all the heartache and pain away for yous both , i really do !
Love Sweetchilli xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Loopyone im so so sorry to mrs    be strong for your little one now    your little angel is in a good place now 

that goes to BP too       for you and DP for tomorrow


----------



## Ladyhex

Glitter how did you get on mrs


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey Glitter hope all went well today hun !!!!

Loopyone sorry to hear your news hun big hugs


----------



## lmk

bp my thoughts are with you and dp for tomoro  
loopyone,sorry for your news too but your wee baba has a angel looking over him/her 

glitter please tell??  

hows is every1 else xx


----------



## Cate1976

Lia: So sorry to hear your news  to you and DH. Am writing this with  in my eyes. I really do hope and  that there's a heartbeat on Sunday.

Babypowder: Will be  for you and DP tomorrow. Think the star tattoo is lovely idea.

Sunbeam: Glad you enjoyed the hen night. Hope you're feling better today.

News on me is I spent well in the Next sale. Nothing else on me.

Hi to everyone else: Emak, lmk, Ladyhex, Molly777, sweetchilli, Loopyone, Loopybud, sorry to those I've missed.


----------



## andreaj81

loopy sorry to hear of you sad news too honey   hope your ok

glitter hope all went well with you today sweetie, we could all use some good news xx


----------



## Babypowder

God Loopy, I didn't realise your news til i saw the other posts-read your signature   for your wee angel, but   your other LO is healthy and well.


----------



## Babyrocks

Lia I'm so so sorry to hear your news. thinking about you . It's so tough to come so far.


----------



## Cate1976

LoopyOne: Sorry to hear about one of your babies  to you and DH.  that rest of your pg goes well. Take time to grieve for your angel.


----------



## Mamabud

Lia, I'm so sorry that ur little one didn't survive.  No words can comfort you.  Let's hope that Dr Traub is wrong.

Loopyone, I so pleased that you have a good strong heartbeat with you little baby.  It's so sad that the second didn't make it.  I hope you are ok.

Sunbeam - have you recovered from ur hangover?

Louise - I just love Maud's honeycomb, with hundreds and thousands!

Imak - I was just thinking the same about lunch!  Hope ur coping ok with the sprays?

Cate - are u all shopped out?

ladyhex - welcome back!


Hope everyone else is well.  Louise


----------



## Cate1976

Loopybud: Am shopped out for the moment, had great fun Saturday and today though. Most of what I got online Saturday was for my Sister, Niece & Nephew.


----------



## lmk

loopybud hows you? when, where and what can we eat? . 
cate love to shop especially when i get a bargin!
sunbeam not a bit jealous of hangover, just jealous of not having the juice  . hope you ate lots of greasy food to soak it up!
molly have you recovered from your weekend at mums?
lmkxx


----------



## emak

Lia im so gutted for you hun    , i cant believe how cruel life has been to you and DH


----------



## cat0208

Lia  .  You and Dh are in my prayers

Cat xx


----------



## molly777

Just getting on today and I'm totally gutted for your Lia, oh god you poor thing....    I really hope your ok... take your time hun and be good to your self ok... we are all here for you anytime

babypowder,       thinking about you pet today  

Loopyone, ah I'm so sorry to hear one of your wee ones didn't make it, you take it easy lots of hugs 

louve to all M777


----------



## molly777

Imk,   how are you hun? well my voice is coming back, when i talk too much I start to lose it... 
hows the DR going? any side effect yet? hope not...

Sunbeam, how are you hun? yes read also that FET has good reults so fingers crossed for us both  
and everyone else    that would be great to have a   buddy.... we have app on the 31 july so will definately know then when starting.. it might be sep cycle..

Hello to everyone else sorry this is short first day back to work after been off all last week, its was DH dad months mind yesterday so we were in Derry till one last night, so a little tired...  

Hope you all have a good wk and thinking of you all    
M777


----------



## Sue30

Babypowder -   for today


----------



## lmk

molly you'll have to   it for a while  ,i'm the same after a night out don't shut my trap! all is going well hun thanks for asking!

glitter girl well?  

morning every1 xx


----------



## glitter girl

Morning all 

First and foremost, B.P  To you for today, You will be in my thoughts 

Lia, Been thinking about you lots, again I was so sorry to read your devastating news


----------



## glitter girl

Well girls my news is that we are having *TWINS*, Still in shock   but so so grateful and happy . Still having to pinch myself to make sure its not all a dream


----------



## lmk

glitter girl so happy for you and dh          big hugs for you both  
lmk xx


----------



## lmk

some lucky 7's for you GGxx


----------



## glitter girl

Thanks lmk  

How you getting on with your treatment hun?


----------



## Sue30

Glitter .. that is fantastic news .. .well done to you and DH ..


----------



## lia.g

Glitter thats amazing news. So please for you    

Girls, thanks so much for all your kind words.  I really do appreciate all your support.  I hope you'll understand that I need to take a wee break from this all for a bit as its all so raw.  Will be thinking about you all and wishing you all success with your treatments.  I'm sure I'll be back soon but for now take care of yourselves and each other.

Lia xo


----------



## Sue30

Take care Lia .. will be thinking about you


----------



## IGWIN79

liag take care hun


----------



## IGWIN79

Glitter  Congratulations hun Twins !!


----------



## MISSY97

Congratulations glitter ....

Missy xx


----------



## crazykate

oh lia I've just logged on a read your devastating news    I'm awfully sorry to read this.  Take the time out and we'll see you when you're ready but remember we are always here for you    

Loopy - how are you mrs??  Just read your news too


----------



## crazykate

Glitter I didn't include you in my last post as it felt a little inappropriate but...............

I'm over the moon for you both wooooohooooo huge congratulations on your twins


----------



## apparition

Oh Girls
what a devastating week!

Just on and want to   lia and loopyone. Special thoughts for BP today.
Girls i'm speechless and everyone is saying the same. 

wish we could take the pain away - words seem so inadequate.
As I said to BP last week - these were your little beanies - your special babies to be. 
It may help to mark their time in your hearts with something  -an ornament, a tree or rose or I love BP's tatoo.
Wee angels to watch over you as you continue on your journey - extra strength for the times ahead. 

Do not be afraid of your grief - take your time and be gentle on yourselves.

    from Apps


----------



## apparition

Hi ALL
Glitter  CONGRATULATIONS!- so chuffed for you. Wow twins.

Think you could be the light in our gloomy week.

Make sure you celebrate your wee beanies.

Lots of   for you and your DH
aPPS


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder:  for you and DP.  to both of you.

Lia:  and  for you and DH. Thinking of you.

LoopyOne: How are you and DH?  and  that rest of your pg goes smoothly.

Glitter: Congrats on your news, fantastic so pleased for you.


----------



## molly777

Glittergirl          delighted for you...

Imk,  I think thats a good idea   

Hugs M777


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Lia Im so sad for you and DH just read your post...........my heart goes out to you both!


Babypowder hope you are feeling ok pet! Life can be so unfair!  I think you need to grieve and then maybe you and DH can decide wwhat to do next..........its such an emotional rollercoaster!  Take care honey!

Just wanted to let the girls know Im thinking of them..........will be on later!!!!!!!!!

SB


----------



## andreaj81

bp sorry i didn't get on earlier, i can't get on in work. thinking about you n dh today.   

lia i still can't believe your news, my heart is breaking with all the sad news on here atm. life is just so unfair, as if we all don't have enough to contend with.


----------



## andreaj81

glitter im over the moon for you both, what wonderful news 


cate i can't believe your 19 wks already  wow where did that time go?! post some bump pics on ** so we can see how you n your babas are doin  how you finding your pg so far?

sweetchilli when's your scan? i've a notion its 2moro but i've a head like a sieve so im not sure lol good luck if it is 2moro  thinkin of ya xx

molly hows your dh? the months mind can be so hard. i can't believe a month has past already! how you keeping?

hows everyone havin tx?! coping ok i hope 

hope everyone else is keeping well crazycate, ladyhex, louise09, lgs30, emma, lmk, loopybud, sunbeam, missy, sue, loopyone, sparklyme, niceday and anyone else im so sorry if i've forgot you...big hugs cos we need it


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi andrea yes its tomorrow so your not that bad        how are you and DH doing ??


----------



## Cate1976

sweetchilli:  for your scan to go well tomorrow.

I'm doing great thanks andrea. Will post pic of me on ** once I find where DH put the camera after taking the pic. Will also upload pics so far onto the gallery on here. Will be 20 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Mamabud

Glitter, congratulations on the twins - you must be so excited.

Sweetchilli - good luck to-morrow

Babypowder, hope ur coping ok pet

Imak - do you think we're starvos lol!  I'm sure we'll come up with somewhere lovely to eat!  Hope ur better to-day.

Lia - take it easy, and get ur head around things

Louise


----------



## sparklyme

Glitter congratulations       .  I bet you are on


----------



## sunbeam

Wow glitter that is lovely........im delighted!

Sweetchilli all the best for tomorrow.......hope all goes great!

Cate I cant believe your 19 weeks either, where did that time go? So glad to here you and bump are doing well!

Loopybud cant believe your nearly 12 wks.......time is flying!  Are you due a scan soon?

Molly was so sad to hear about your f-i-l..........hope you and DH are well!

Andrea hows you?

Imk hows treatment going........ you feeling okay?

Hi to anyone ive missed...chat to you soon!

SB


----------



## Babypowder

Glitter I won the twingles bet         , so pleased for you.


----------



## IGWIN79

Well girls went for scan today they didnt tell me anything but am guessing it went well , i heard dr say 5 ,4 ,12 ,2 small dont have a clue what he was talking about      but they said it was a good early responce and there wasnt to many and not to little  
guess i will get told more on sat at last scan what do you think ?? it bloody hurt today and i can still feel it is that normal ??


----------



## Babypowder

Hi, 

Proceedure went without complication yesterday-so was home in bed by afternoon, staff where great, honestly where, apologising for the circumstances and our loss, but keeping your spirits up by chatting away while getting put under.
Pathologist going to carry out an investagation (standard practise at RVH) and then hospital dealing with remains.

Feel physically empty today-just knowing eveything has gone, but am going to be off for a couple of weeks and will take time out now for me and DP.

 to all.


----------



## IGWIN79

awe bp my heart goes out to you and dh please look after yourselfs 
love sweetchilli xx


----------



## Babypowder

Sweetchilli, just a quick line-I think you are very tender when they do the internal scans-I know I was, there going in a little deep to find ovaries, which I asssume are high up, and its like they press down on your insides-my face would go bright red with the pressure I felt from them doing it.
You will be tender-everything is working overtime-keep drinking your water.


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Ah babypowder,   you take it easy hun, you have had a really tough time pet... I think lots of TLC is needed, look after yourself and take it easy... thinking of you  

Sweetchilli, yes internals I found really painful too... but it sounds good that your responding well and if the were counting eggs thats great... good luck sat too, when is your EC? as babypowder drink loads of water too
thinking and   all goes well for you hun

Andrea, hows you hun? I'm grand and thanks for asking, I know a month already in some ways its flown by and in other ways can't believe it was a month ago...DH is doing alright but my wee lovely MIL is lonely and sad.. just feel for her so much.. what about you andrea any idea when your starting again? hope your doing ok  

Sunbeam, ah thanks  , hows you hun? 

App how are things with you hun?

Cate 19 wks can't believe your that far gone, how are you feeling? are you showing much now? hope your feeling well, I'm sure its all very exciting for you...

better go here and do some work girls hope your all having a good day....

Lots of love and hugs M777


----------



## shaz2

Oh girls what a lot has been happening on here. 

Firstly liag im so sorry for your devastating news, its just so unfair and cruel that this can happen, take care of each other hun...  xx

Bp I just dont know what to say, ill be praying for you hun, take it easy now and look after yourself,  xx


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder:  to you and DP, think taking time out is a good idea. Will be thinking of you both.

sweetchilli: Hope scan on Saturday goes well.

I'm 20 weeks today and time is going so fast, My parents are coming over early September, DH and I have a couple rooms to paint (nursery & room where we're putting PC from lounge). There's a couple other things which we're hoping to get done as well while they're over.


----------



## emak

Babypowder i feel i just have to say once again how gutted i  am for you     you have been a great support to all the girls on here ,me included and i   that one day soon your dreams will come true because you so deserve it ...btw i love the idea of a wee star tattoo


----------



## lmk

bp i 2nd what emak has said. remember we are here for you if you need us  enjoy your time together whatever you do xx


----------



## sunbeam

Babypowder glad to hear you are home............take care honey you and DH!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunbeam

Great news Sweetchilli all is going to plan!!!!!!!!  Bet you are over the moon!
Hows the tiredness?  feeling any better?

Hi Molly all is well with me.........went shopping yesterday and today have decided I should stay at home I just dont seem to know when to stop shopping!

Cate half way the already!!!!!!!!!!!

Hows everyone?


----------



## sunbeam

Missy hows Lauren did you venture to next sale? I noticed today they still had lots of lovely baby things left!


----------



## MISSY97

Hey sunbeam, lauren doing well getting big, and teething like mad.... Did get into the next sale went in at 5 on saturday morning mad, got load of things for her very easy to get carried away...

Hi to everyone else...

Missy xx


----------



## andreaj81

hi everyone

bp   glad your home safe. your just right to take time out just you n dh you'll both need it. your right about the girls on the ward, they are all lovely in there

sweetchilli glad your scan went well. nearly there    

lia still thinking of you sweetie   

molly your poor mil, it must be awful to loose a partner after so many years together. glad your well

apps im goin to see cathy, acu, 2moro so i'll let you know how i get on, have you been yet?

girls quick question, even if it is a bit deep... have any of you ever felt that your just never gonna have a baby? i don't mean like when your havin a bad day n feel its never gonna happen, i mean a real deep gut feeling inside. i've had it on n off since i was about 20    i've always had really strong maternal instincts but always had a fear i wouldn't be able 2 get pg. am i just weird or does everyone go thru phases like this. i'd esp like to hear from girlies who went on 2 get their bfp so i know im not doomed! lol

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder ~ glad everything went well for you   .  A tattoo would be a lovely reminder about your baby 
what about planting a tree for you and DP to go to and remember you baby by.    you both can go and sit by it and talk    

Lia.g ~ thinking about you and your DP today.  Life is so cruel, take time to grieve


----------



## Ladyhex

Glitter and DH are  congrats

here's to a happy and healthy 8.5 months


----------



## Ladyhex

Well Girls you wont beleive it but i spend £400 at the next sale lol     DH cant believe it cause all he got was 2 pairs of jeans      I got loads of stuff for birthday presents (i have loads coming up )

molly and sunbeam ~ how re you both doing ?

Crazykate ~ have you heard anything about your letter ?   

sue ~ sorry to read that you arent on July list for letters   
Andrea ~ sorry you are feeling that way at the mo hun.  My DH has always said from the start he didnt think has    were good and when the results came back that they werent great, it really hit him.  

loopybud ~ hows you doing, is the bump starting to show  
loopyone ~  what about you and DH   

Hope i havent missed anybody out


----------



## g&amp;t

Andrea your like 100% of this site,we all have that feeling.i think when you venture into the treatment section of if it is so scary and in most cases neg.we have loads of people who get the family they want but we could never dream of it because we have that everybody else but me thing going on.if you read on,the people who have had negs,go on to have a family in what ever shape the treatment journey takes you.you might go on and have twins or have 6 cycles then one bubs,adoption,or like me be happy to go on till your ovaries fall outlol we have found as time goes on what is (....sorry somebody said this to me one time and i cried for two days with a how feckin dare you anger.............)meant for you will find you,and i promise,a sad elderly cow like me can tell you that i believe it will one day happen.i wish like all the first time treatment  girls it worked ,but their once or others 8 times the treatment journey hurts the same.I think if you stay here let people cradle you when you need it and help others when they need you then you'll get to your end point,what ever that is.everytime we thought thats it no more for us something happens and we start all over again.i have that feeling that its never going to be me,then i tell myself why the hell not.change from what if till when.loads of people widdles me off i mean loads I'm so grumpy and hold a grudge kidden!(I'm a wee bit stubborn)but i wouldn't wish this on anybody.its cruel and relationship wrecking and depressing and pitiful,but it can and does work.even for you.be strong.one day you'll end up with a screamer and nobody on this site'll have sympathy for you lol your not alone


----------



## Ladyhex

G&T that was well words and lovely


----------



## g&amp;t

I feel like iv been doing the whole iv thing for ever and when all the new people pop up i wish for them it didn't have to be,its not death or terminal but its life restricting on many levels.social sexual marital.it effects affects? you family circle and even your own mental state.i just wish they invented a magic pill.but hugs are a great substitute in the mean timexo jesus if it was a test i think we'd all get A***


----------



## molly777

Hiya andrea, i read your post last night and then read it to my DH, and I just didn't know what to say to you pet, i really didn't sorry...  I read what G&t said to you this morning and it brought tears to my eyes, it really was so touching. The only thing I can say is don't give up Andrea, Life is cruel at times but I do believe everyone has there equal share of ups and downs and I  believe there is a plan for us all and its just takes us a little longer to get to our wee dream whatever it may be, like G&T said I know we all feel like you at times and I'm sure there is girls out there who have gone on to have wee babies and felt like you... you take care pet,and I pray that one day you will be on this site telling us good news.... Lots of hugs M777


----------



## molly777

G&T I have never saw you on the site before, how are you hun? I hope your keeping well and wish you all the very best in the future whatever journey you take next it was really lovely to hear form you...

Ladyhex, i'm grand mrs, hows you? STAY AWAY FROM THE SHOPS    M&S sales starts today  

have a nice day girls... will be on later

Hugs hilde


----------



## glitter girl

andreaj81 said:


> girls quick question, even if it is a bit deep... have any of you ever felt that your just never gonna have a baby? i don't mean like when your havin a bad day n feel its never gonna happen, i mean a real deep gut feeling inside. i've had it on n off since i was about 20  i've always had really strong maternal instincts but always had a fear i wouldn't be able 2 get pg. am i just weird or does everyone go thru phases like this. i'd esp like to hear from girlies who went on 2 get their bfp so i know im not doomed! lol


Andrea, I always felt exactly the same as you. I always sensed from my early teens that I would have trouble having children, which gradually progressed to me being convinced that I would never have children, I had a very strong gut instinct about this, after my ectopic then my first treatment failed, these just added fuel to the fire so I was certain there was no way it would ever happen. It bugged me when I used to read on peoples signatures things like " please dont give up, it will happen for you", beacuse it was in my head that it wouldn't, and no matter how hard I tried I just couldn't see myself with children. Even when I was going through my latest icsi I lay awake at night questioning myself why I was putting DP and myself through the heartache all again, in my heart of hearts I didn't think it would work for us. Now I find myself expecting twins and I am totally gobsmacked ( I still cant picture myself with 2 babies ) I am so, so grateful even though it is still early days. I will never forget my heartbreaking journey. The one thing I have learned from all of this is that you are not in charge of your own fate, things in life happen for a reason, even if you can not always understand why. I hope I dont sound too patronising because if the truth be told I am totally terrified of something going wrong and I will be back to square one but all I can say is in my experience things happen when you least expect them to so please hang on in there  . I wish each and everyone of you girls a positive and happy outcome  .


----------



## johope

Hi,

Was wondering if any of you girls know how Anita (Mrs ab) is doing?  I thought she was an absolute gem and enjoyed her posts lasts year. She never failed to make me smile.  I have twins now, lucky natural surprise BFP while contemplating icsi, but Anita was such a support when I was really low coping with male factor infertility.  I hope she is doing well since split from DH and is meeting lots of handsome fellas.

Jo xx


----------



## Cate1976

andrea: The way you're feeling is understandable. There were times before my BFP when I'd be watching the LO's after church and wonder when mine and DH's would be among them. Luckily church family have been great and I've always had  when I've needed them most of them from my church leader. Don't give up, when I started IVF, I was feeling really positive until the mood swings kicked in and the same happened with the FET. Tough days are to be expected and I've found the support on this site really good during tough times. I think that IF has made me a stronger person, my church leader said 2 things to me just after the IF really hit me, the first being to find something positive to focus on that took a couple days but I came up with a few, the second was to find a way through it, that one was after I'd cried through a dedication at church. I really do hope your tx is succesful.

molly: Thanks for telling me about M&S sales, get paid tomorrow so Boots (triple points if you spend £25 in one go) and M&S, brilliant.

Sue: Sorry your letter hasn't come, hope you get it next month.


----------



## crazykate

Hi Johope  I still have the occasional text contact with Anita and the last I heard she was doing well and enjoying life.........

congratulations on your twins too


----------



## andreaj81

to all everyone who replied both on here n privately thank you so much for your encouraging words. they are most appreciated   glitter your story has given me hope again  

molly your the devil telling me about the m&s sale! when dh wants to know why i spent so much im sending him to you   

sue sorry you haven't got your letter yet, its so awful waiting  

ladyhex    £400 good lord i thought i was bad! lol did you get yourself anything nice?

bp and lia how you both doin?    your both always in my thoughts

cate glad to hear your doin plenty of shopping! bet dh wishes he hadn't said he'd let you start shopping at 20wks! lol you get anything nice yet?

sweetchilli pm for you     

hope everyone else is well


----------



## lgs30

hello girls iv been lurkin for a while god some of you girls are havin a rite old time of it eh my heart goes out to you all
GG -twins how brilliant




wel girls am now 19weeks an gettin fatter by the day lol 


GIRLS NEVER GIVE UP ON YOUR DREAMS THATS ALL WE HAVE AN AS LONG AS WE HAVE THAT WE HAVE HOPE XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Linda xx


----------



## glitter girl

Ah Thanks Lgs  Welcome back hun  No need to lurk  .

Andrea, glad you found some comfort from my post, chin up hun 

Who mentioned Anita?, God that lass was some craic on here, I remember her well she was hilarious, if youre looking in Anita, Hope your'e keeping well  

B.P, how you holding up hun? Im still thinking of you .

Molly, I love M + S, Cant wait to have a wee nosey 

I know there are quite a few of you girls who have started treatment, hope its all going well for you all . Niceday, jabs seem like no problem to you, good on you  

Hi to everyone else I missed


----------



## IGWIN79

Lgs great to see you back on stop lurcking      0j Good to hear you are keeping well and you are 19 WEEKS times flying in  so fast dosent seem that long ago you were testing 

Andrea PM for ya hope it helps !!

BP and Liag thinking about you both    

Glitter how are you and your wee twins doing OH so excited for you hee hee 
Big hi to everyone 
Have to go for a wee nap still sore and tired so speak later everyone


----------



## Cate1976

lgs: Good to see you posting again.

sweetchilli: Hope you feel better soon.

crazyKate: Thanks for update on Anita, glad she's doing well.

Babypowder and Lia: How are you doing, thinking of you.  for you.

LoopyOne: Hope you're doing ok.

Had a look in M&S today and there's not sny unisex stuff in the sale, reason being that my store only really sells the vest things and sleepsuits in unisex which are too cheap to be in sale. Girl did suggest I look online and get the code and they could order it in. If we find out sexes on 5th August, it'll make things easier. Dunnes has sale on at the moment and DH and I are going to go tomorrow before I'm at work to see if we can get a few things but he's said no more buying till we know what sex Brooke & Rio are. Planning on going to Boots for practical stuff though.


----------



## andreaj81

lgs good to see you posting again hun xx   glad your well

girls i know a few of us are already friends on ******** n bebo but since we last did this we've had quite a few more girls join us so i just wanted to say if any you ladies want to join us your more than welcome. let me know xx


----------



## sparklyme

HI lgs30, was just thinking about you the other night and wondering where you were.  Glad to see you back.  Can't believe you are 19 wks, the time is just flying in


----------



## sunbeam

OMG Igs 19wks already so glad to hear all is well!

Andrea honey I really feel for you but you have to believe it will happen and it will!!!!!!!!!!

Cant believe the shopping at nxt sale..........the recession is over lol!!!!!!!!!!

Well must go am going visiting will talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Sunbeam - my 12 week scan is Friday week.  I can't wait for some re-assurance.

Ladyhex - no bump yet    I'm pretty much the same as before.  My belly has hardened a wee bit, but still in the same clothes.  I am really looking forward to my scan as the paranoia has set in!  £400 in the sale - shamefull!!

Babypowder - I'm glad that ur taking some time out to get ur head around things.

Lgs - 19 weeks - brilliant!  Can you feel any movement yet?

Cate - you'll be broke before these babies are born  

Imak - how's u?

G+T - ur words to Andrea were really touching.

Hi to everyone else, Louise


----------



## andreaj81

girls any of you that do acupuncture or have done in the past...did you have to take the herbs as well as the acu? i had my 1st session today n i ended up paying £40 each for a bag of herbs for me n dh that btw only last one week as well as £40 for the acu session n she's told me i should have acu twice a week so she expects me to pay £160 a week    dh nearly feel off his chair when i told him! if i'd known the herbs were so dear i wouldn't have taken them but what will i tell her when i go back on tues? i simply cannot afford that. i had expected one session a week at the £40 but not these other costs. do you think she seen me coming or is that normal?

(apps if you read this i'd be interested to see what she told you. are you having 2 sessions a week plus herbs?)


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG are yous watching the woman on tv trying to get ivf at 72 yes 72
felt really sorry for her as she has been trying for 20 years


----------



## MISSY97

Where is the pharmacy in the royal

Any directions would help??

Thanks

Missy xx


----------



## lgs30

yeah loopybud movement has started but want to no the best of it D/P has a craving for baby peas lol lol an has went off beans cant eat them lol


----------



## jooles

hi girls

missy you come out of the fertility centre , turn left when you come out and turn left again follow the main road and cross the first road, you will come to another builiding go in there go through the main reception past the shop and turn left after the elevators and it is sign posted from there - not to bad to find when you get into that builiding - hope that helps!!

andrea i would be interested in joining in ********!!

jules


----------



## galaxy girl

andrea this happened to me too - at the accupuncture place?? i refused to take herbs - they made me buy tablets. i then felt pressured into making another appt which I later phoned and cancelled - it is waaay too dear.  i found sharon thingy on the creagagh road in belfast is cheaper and doesnt do the herb thing or force you to go lots.

missy pharmacy is in the main hospital building - go in and veer right - then follow signs. easy to find


----------



## andreaj81

lgs how hilarious that your dp has had cravings too   i think thats class

galaxy, im gonna go back once more to the tues appt and tell her im only goin once a week n if she's too pushy im gonna go to sharon. i just didn't expect it   ah well dear lesson learnt! lol


----------



## MISSY97

Thanks girls

Missy


----------



## charley789

Hi all I'm back for a third go at ICSI this time at the Origin.
Its soooooo expensive and I am still petrified of egg collection after 2 dreadful experiences at the Royal (will never go again)
Can some one please tell me honestly about their experiences at Origin please.
I am petrified of having blood taken as they can never get a vein and pok and prod me and egg collection at the Royal was dreadful excruciatingly painful so I am petrified about this time.

Please fill me in girls I am so frightened.

Thanks 

Charley


----------



## IGWIN79

Charly i am at origin and have ec on 28th , and have heard nothing but good  stories about them , well apart from the prices lol  I havent been to the royal so i cant compare them but i dont think you will have any thing to worry about All the staff and doctors there are really friendly and they will look after you really well they have been really great with me ! i am so  sorry to hear you had a bad time at rvh   , you will see as soon as you meet all the staff at origins , it will put your mind at rest , hope all goes well for your tx hun , are you starting soon ?


----------



## charley789

Hi Sweetchilli

Yes I started the metformin on the 21st July so on day three of those tablets then they hope if all goes well egg collection on the 18th August.  I am just so anxious all the time wish I could relax.  Yes the staff at Origin all seem lovely but I am still scared from my previous experiences so am a bit septical.  They all seem nice when they are getting the money from you    But I will be positive this time and hope and pray but its just so difficult going through all this again.  Well keep your fingers crossed for me.  
Anyone else at Origin?  Would love to be able to say hello to anyone there.  I find I just want to talk to people when I see them in the waiting room as we are all there for the same thing but everyone is sooooo quiet.  Well if any of you are at the origin we can compare scan dates etc and maybe I can say hello to someone for a change  

Speak Soon

Love and good luck to you all

Charley
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

Well cate have you been to the M&S sales yet?

Crazykate hows you hun?

Andrea, I go to Stella in Framer Health for accupunture and its £30 have been going for nearly 2 years now and she is great, never feel pressured to buy anything, I do think there taking the pi$$ honest andrea that is just way to dear... How are you hun, Have a good whend   oh and don't you dare blame me for your bank balance  

Babypowder and lia, how are you both, thinking of you both  

Sunbeam, hows you hun? your right no recession with these girls    ladyhex been the biggest spender  

Charley, hey hun, also sorry to hear about your experience with the Royal, I have been to the Royal twice and Origin once and i can tell you now that my experience with EC for Origin was completely diifferent, your basically knocked out and won't feel or remember a thing, you will be a little sore afterwards but you have nothing to worry about....I'm back in Origin again for FET, I'm there again 9am 31th of july and if your there i will say hello promise   and charley if there is any question you want to ask me, ask away ok   and best of luck hun

Igs30. 19wks can't believe how time flys, hope your keeping well hun  

have to go here girls chat later

Hugs M777


----------



## charley789

Thanks Molly I am sure I will have loads of questions for you.
Just want it all over with now I am just so impatient.  
Talk soon


Love Charley


----------



## andreaj81

just a quick one for charley, im on my way out...
i had ec with origin in june n i couldn't agree more with molly. i haven't had it done with rfc but listening to other girls exp on here (bp had a horrendous time) there's no comparison! i don't rem a thing about it. i literally rem getting on the table n the next thing i was asking if they'd started yet...much to the amusement of everyone in the room   cos they'd finished! lol i wasn't too uncomfortable after but that could be due to low egg nos, although prof did say he had to do a lot of poking about?! so all in all ec was def the easiest bit for me. the drugs they use are really good so it'll be the same for you   good luck chick  

be on l8r to catch up with the rest of my girlies


----------



## charley789

Thanks Andrea I hope the drugs work the same for me and I can just wake up when its all over.
Keep in touch let me know how you are getting on.

Best of luck  
   

Love 
Charley
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Charley, I had egg collection with Origin this morning and don't remember a thing about it.
They call it light sedition but I was out for the count and feel totally fine now, just a tiny bit tender.

Hope this puts your mind at rest.

Good luck

BB


----------



## charley789

Hi Bumble Bee
Glad you are ok and that has put my mind at rest I really hope I just fall asleep.
How long did it take you to feel ok and get up and walk about?

Good luck with everything


----------



## IGWIN79

HI everyone hope yous are all ok 

Well i am heading of tomorrow for a week to portrush so i wont be on until next sat or sun , so will fill yous in how how ec and et goes when i get back    everything goes to plan   
Will be thinking of everyone all week and it will drive me mad not being able to get on   
Hope everyone has a good week !!!
Ladyhex.... were are you missus i think i have been missing you      hope af comes on time for you    
Lgs...    at DH craving for peas lol maybe he will become of the men that gets contraction pains to     oh wouldnt that be funny , you will have to give him your gas and air  
Andrea.... hope you have a better week this week  
liag and babypowder....  yous both take care of your selfs and your DHs will be thinking about yous both !!  
Gliitter ....look after you and the we twins !!
Loopybud.... Oh your 12 week scan on fri bet you cant wait !!!
Charley ,.... hope you are feeling better about ec now you have heard all the good reports about origins
Molly your in the same day as me the 31 july  might see you there hun , i am the one with the really short hair ,and really good looking         OJ lol i wish    
Sunbeam... speak to you soon hun 
Galaxy .... hows the stimms going , you have just started or am i away behind with everyone , hard to keep track  
OMG ladies you are spending some money , im jelous we have been broke this month after paying for tx DH got payed today so will make up for it this month    
Big hi to liag, babypowder, sue, ladyhex, lgs, emak, andrea, shaz, sunbeam, Imk, missy, jooles, babyrocks , molly, charly,sparkle,crazykate, cate, bumblebee, galaxy, glitter,loopyone, loopybud, sorry if i forgot anyone


----------



## Babypowder

Hey sweetchilli,

Was lurking there and saw your post, really hope all goes well with e/c and e/t, when you come back you'll be PUPO!  
p.s the library in Portrush has computers   think you pay for so long say 30mins-just if you can't resist. Well im going back about 2yrs when my bro was home from USA and we where up there, I remember him going up and using computer to check his work back in the States.


----------



## galaxy girl

i'm good sweet chilli - started stims on wed and up for a scan this monday. hot flushes still continuing - so am a bit concerned how things are progressing. am on a low dose this time - 150 a day.

how are things with you?
Charley I agree with all the girls have said about origin. am worried in comparison about ec at the royal.


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder ,oh thanks for that , Dh will kill me if i sit on the computer in protrush    will just have to sneak of    
hope you are keeping ok hun !!

galaxy , i still have hot flushes as well and feel really sick but DR said everything is going well , i think we are just unlucky   so i wouldnt worry to much  im 0n 225 
hope all goes well for your scan on mon !!


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls,

Saw a couple of you are getting nervous about e/c, I have to say it would seem Origin definately uses better pain relief than RFC. But everyone is different, I had a bad experience( and have said that I would only do it again if sedated) but now weeks on although I remember it was sore, I couldn't describe the pain, and in the end, its so, so worth it, if you can just hang in there once its over your mind is on to the next step-fertilisation-no rest in this IF journey. 

Try not to panic, wait til your giving birth-e/c will seem like picnic  .

Andrea, I saw your post also, and though I know now you are feeling a bit better, just wanted to say, that I think most of us thought the same as you   but if I've learn't anything in these last days ( and I know i've still some distance to go) it's to believe in YOURSELF-I prayed, others prayed, I had charms, medals, candles lit and felt great that people where doing this, bringing me luck and seeing me through-but I realised I never believed in myself, I relyed on those others-I would say-i'm not sure, but at least people are praying.
I now know that I must believe in me and what I can do. I would say the same to you-trust and believe in you, we must do the things that we think we cannot. (jeezus, I sound like a preacher  )

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.  

Sweetchilli - enjoy ur week in Portrush.  I'm in Coleraine, as is Imak - we should meet up sometime?

Babypowder, I'm glad that you're getting some perspective.  I'm sure it will help you to deal with ur loss.

Just a quickie, off to do the groceries.

Louise


----------



## andreaj81

evening all  

molly thanks for the advice on stella, i cancelled my appts for tues with the other clinic, well dh did cos i wasn't brave enough! lol, n i made an appt with stella on 4th aug   she's £10 a week cheaper n it all adds up esp with paying for the tx as well so cheers honey. does she know a lot about fertility?

sweetchilli i know i already told you but have a great time when your away...it'll be just what you need to keep your mind off things

bp thanks for your lovely msg, i think your so right it doesn't matter who's praying for you if you don't believe in yourself it won't work...we just have to work on the pma a bit more. glad your feeling a little better  

galaxy girl i still had hotflushes right the way thru stimms...they weren't as severe but def still there. hope yours stops soon. whens your scan?

bumblebee glad your ec went well this morning   how many eggies did you get?   for fertilization tonight  

hope everyone else is well, im off downstairs to watch a dvd n eat my icecream...yummy!


----------



## apparition

Hi all
sorry haven't been on much but work has been manic and haven't much time at home this work either.
Going all square eyed.

Andrea - quite concerned about Finaghy clinic - sorry as you went on my suggestion. I haven't trieed the acu yet but liked her when we went for consultation. I agree though that I can only afford one session for DH and I per week. I wouldn't like to take herbs I didn't know what they were - they could conflict with the meds. I an thinking about going once my Aug cycle starts so I'll be interested in what other practitioners are like.

I saw your post the other day about thinking it might never happen. I don't anyone ever imagined they will be a parent until it happens. I found myself thinking that and trying to see the positives of being childless in an attempt to protect my poor aching heart from the monthly disappointment but fear now that this might have reprogrammed me. I am now struggling to get back in baby mode and think all positively. Scared I 'll believe it will happen and crash if it doesn't but scared that i'm not being positive enough. 

Friends are praying and lighting candles - told of a new saint - Colette of Childless couples . strange as i'm an atheist but Ill take all the help I can.

Sorry there isn't more but have to go and get my dinner - ill check in again in the morning if I can. I'm doing overtinme to pay for the acu.

Love to all
Apps


----------



## Cate1976

sweetchilli: Hope you have a great holiday. You'll be PUPO when you get back. Hope EC & ET go well for you.

Babypowder: Glad you're getting some perspective now.  for you and DP. Just take things a day at a time. 

Had look in M&S sale yesterday but nothing in unisex in it, very helpful staff member did explain that the only unisex stuff they stock are the vest things and sleepsuits which are too cheap to be in the sale. She did suggest looking online or trying bigger store which might have more. Didn't get to Boots today, work have messed up my wages and not paid me what they should this month, basic is wrong and there's a few extra hours I did in June which I've not been paid for. Didn't get to see manager today but am going in to talk to her tomorrow to see how long it'll take for it to be sorted.


----------



## molly777

andrea so glad to hear your going to Stella honest she is just the nicest person and know loads about fertility, you will see once you get chatting to her, and she is full of advice and tips, she is great... i only go once a month, around ovulation and more when i'm doing treatment.. maybe i should be going more   

Sweetchilli, I'm the one with long ginger hair   , hope to see you hun, have a great time away, and best of luck hun with the EC and ET... and relax loads over the week and have fun and laugh loads... all good for the weeks ahead  

babypowder good to hear from you hun  

have a lovely wkend and enjoy the sun  

hugs M777


----------



## emak

Hey girls ,hope yous are all well.
Andrea glad you got things sorted with yer woman   ,i hear good things about Sharon Campbell shes up your neck of the woods but i see that you are sorted with someone else ,hope you like her.
Cate i just HATE it when my wages are messed up ,hope you get it sorted out soon.
Apps thanks for telling us about the new saint to pray to ,me thinks i will need all the spare prayers going.
Charley ,im with origin too and from what i hear on ere the drugs they give you are far "superior" (for the want of a better word) than those given at the rfc canny wait !!! LOL
Molly how you chick?
Sweetchilli enjoys your hols mrs ...hope the awful weather picks up for you  
Loopybub how you keeping chick ...any morn sickness?
Lgs hows you hun ,very funny that your DP is getting cravings  
Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend ....OMG i would love a bottle of wine ,think im gonna have to   just looking forward to a chilled out weekend doing nothing much ,happy days !!!
Catch up with yous all later.
Emma xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks everyone see yous next week andrea will fill you in how i get on     everything goes ok 
molly i will look out for you 
good luck everyone bye bye


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli have a fab break up in my part of the world   , sending you loads of    for ec et. if you get a sneak onto a puter let us know how all is going..... i hate not knowing!

hey every1 have a fab weekend, just havin a nosey before bed been out for tea and i'm stuffed

nt nt sweet dreams catch up over the weekend xx
ps emak wanna share a bottle o vino       

lmkxx


----------



## Ladyhex

Sorry girls i havent been on much but my dad was in and out of hospital there and now im in bed with the flu (my family are saying swine flu lol ) 

hope everybody is keeping ok 

love LX


----------



## crazykate

hi girls 

ladyhex hope you're feeling better soon mrs!! In the meantime let DH do all the running    

sweetchilli       have a good weekend and all the fairydust I can muster for your EC and ET                                                   

Have a good weekend all and I'll catch up when I get back next week...........off to do my ironing now and then I need to pack - boat first thing in the morning!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi Andrea, thanks for your good wishes. We got 3 eggs and 2 have fertilised so back for transfer on monday.
I am just so relieved to get this far and I know we still have along way to go but the rfc more or less said I wouldn't even respond to the drugs, never mind get to transfer stage!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend.

BB


----------



## andreaj81

hi girls just a quick one from me as dh is plating my chinese  

just wanted to let you know how sweetchilli got on as she's on her happy holidays   she had her scan this morning n they want to give the follies an extra few days to grow so she's up again on mon to see how things are looking then. i'll let you know what happens then

i'll get on for a wee catch up 2moro but until then hope everyone has a fab w/end xx 

ps bumble im so glad you have got this far, esp after all the worry of them telling you you wouldn't respond   good luck for et on mon n here's hoping for your bfp at the end of it all


----------



## sunbeam

Hey Sweetchilli hope you have a fab hol!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I went to Portrush last Aug with my mum and wee boy, we stayed in a hotel just down from the Whitehouse shop on the main street.  In the reception of it there are pay as you go computers.  I get the feeling you will not be able to stay away from your FF's for a whole week.  So just thought you could go there when the kiddies are at the amusements which are just up the street from it.  Also wanted to tell you that hotel also has a lovely bar and restaurant which is really modern with yummy food!  Also Ground was a fab coffee shop that we went for lunch to and it was really tasty!!!!

Hope you and the family have a ball...........this is just the distraction you need!

Chat to you soon!

SB


----------



## sunbeam

Im so happy for you bumblebee..........hope you have a nice relaxing weekend for monday!!!!!!!!!

Oh dear Ladyhex hope its not swineflu........you poor thing hope you are feeling better soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmk

ladyhex, hun sorry you are feeling poorly  . how is your dad? hope all is ok. i was wandering why havent been on. take it easy and rest loads.

bumble bee hoping alot of action is happening tonight iykwim         for your wee eggies

andrea cheers for letting us know how sweetchiili got on, please keep us posted  , send her all my best and let her know we're  for her. its great how we have each other. hope your chinese was yummy what did you have?

bp and lia you both are in my thoughts  
hugs to all xx


----------



## sunbeam

Thanks andrea! Keep us posted!


----------



## sunbeam

Lia thinking of you and your DH today...........talk to you when you are feeling stronger!


----------



## emak

Andrea thanks for keeping us posted on Sweetchilli ...wonder what time she is there at tomorrow? I might bump into her  
Hows the rest of yous all doing ...hope you enjoyed the weekend


----------



## sunbeam

Emak best wishes for tomorrow!


----------



## molly777

Hiys Girls, its been really quite on here over the wkend  

Emak, all the very best hun for tomor   will be   all goes well , I'm grand and thanks for asking

Imk, hows you hun?

Ladyhex, sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well and i hope your wee dad is ok now too, take care  

Craykate, have a good trip...

Bumble bee, best of luck tomor with ET, hope all goes well for you  

andrea, hows you hun, say hello to sweetchilli from us all

Sunbeam, how are you keeping?

Hope everyone had a good wkend, we when up Cavehill yesterday as they had one of the caves opened.
Though i was fit til i started climbling, I really thought i was going to die, its reeeeally steep, was knackered afterwards, I really need to wear proper footwear  .  Has anyone seen "the Proposal" with sandra Bullock?, its so so funny

Anyway girls thinking for you all, 
lots of hugs M777


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Molly

You are one fit girl think I would have dies half way up!  Well all is grand with me was minding our wee niece last night and it was so lovely but then today was on a bit of a downer just yearning to have a wee baby of my own!  Just cant wait!

Havent seen the proposal but would like to.........I really like Sandra Bullock she seems so down to earth and not carried away with herself like a lot of Hollywood actresses!  Have you seen my sisters keeper?  Its worth a watching........a real tear jerker!

Hi to everyone else chat soon nite, SB


----------



## molly777

sunbeam sorry to hear you were on a bit of downer after your niece going   ,not ong til you start hun...
No haven't been to see "Sister Keeper" some of the sisters have and said it was really really sad.. Yes really like Sandra Bullock she so good...

Thinking of Emak and Bumble bee  

hello to everyone else have a great day

hugs M777


----------



## emak

Thanks for all the best wishes 
Well girls as some of yous already know i had my first scan today and they have seen 3 small follies on the left ovary and unfortunately none on the right one ,im gonna be   hard so that they keep growing over the next week ,still dont know when my e/c will be they are just gonna go with my body.I am pleased they were actually able to see something as we all know what happened last time ,Origin have just rang me to tell me to start the cetrotide injections along with the gonal f and to come for another scan on Thursday.I have just taken the first cetrotide ohhhh what a handling ,you have to mix it yourself and the neddle is massive , it also hurt like hell the first attempt i made at it but at least it done now.
So thats the update on me ....sorry for the me  me post just so tired so gonna have a wee lie down.
E xx


----------



## Guest

Emak, just wanted to say please please keep your chin up. I had low follicle numbers too and had to have extra
drugs, but managed to produce 3 eggs, 2 fertilised and are now onboard ( 8 cell and 7 cell grade b).
I know it's really hard, I had moments when I just thought what is the point in putting myself, my DH and our marriage through 
the rollercoaster ride, but I just kept thinking about the end result. I'll say a wee prayer for you that your follicles have a wee growth spert and produce lots of lovely eggs  

Hello to everyone else, hope you lovely ladies are having a good day ( if that's possible on a Monday ).

BB


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Bumble bee - I'm glad that you are now PUPO!  The longest 2 weeks ever!  Congrats and good luck!

Emak - three follies at ur first scan!  That's great - hope ur feeling better now.

Imak - where did you go for tea?  Anywhere nice?

Sweetchilli - enjoy ur holidays

Ladyhex - hope ur ok?  Good to see you back.

A big hello to everyone else.  I hope you enjoying your day!


----------



## emak

Bumble bee   on being PUPO and also on the great egg quality.I wasnt expecting a high follicle count with my AMH being so low and am actually pleased because at this stage at my last tx they saw nothing so if i can get 2-3 eggs i will be delighted ...better than 1   .Were you in origin this morning ? jes they were busy busy hope the 2ww flies in for you .
Had a wee sleep and im feeling grand now only thing is i have a lump where i did my cetrotide injection ,has anybody else ever had this happen to them its not as bas as it was earlier but its enough to bother me .
Right away to sort out the tea.
E xx


----------



## louise09

Hi all 

Sorry I aint been on for a while, ive been busy with work, house work, nites out etc, feels like ive no time to just sit and relax!

So sorry 2 read bout ur news lia.g  
Babypowder, thinking bout u also   

Bumble bee, congrats to u!   that this is it!

Emak, glad 2 see things r better this cycle,   that it works.

Sweetchilli, u lucky sod on ur hols, hope things r going ok with ur tx 

Hi 2 every1 else, hope u are all feeling ok 

Latest with me, was at origin last week for results.  My AMH was 5.1 which im told is good. DP results of SA have improved from previous 2 tests so we are suitable for IVF.
Have paid our deposit for tx so are now on the dreaded waiting list which could take up to 6mths.  I have to say, the staff at Origin are lovely and so helpful, just a pity bout the wait.
Also have our 1st app for the RFC soon which im not really looking forward to as have read a few not so good stories bout the RFC on this site!

Take care every1 
xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Emak:  and   for more follies at your next scan.

Molly: I love hillwalking but DH has banned me from even low level stuff this summer. Glad you enjoyed it though.

Bumble Bee: Congrats on being PUPO.  and  for BFP from you.

Babypowder & Lia: How are you doing. Thinking of you .

Sweetchilli: Hope you're enjoying your holiday.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## andreaj81

evening all

emma i didn't know you had a scan today glad it went well   hopefully the extra drugs keep doin the trick   

bumble bee congrats on being PUPO   

louise glad your appt at origin went well   hopefully you don't have to wait too long  

lia n bp how you both keeping?


sweetchilli asked me to let you all know she had her scan n it went well so ec planned for wed n i'll keep you up to date     it goes well   

cate did you find your camera yet?! lol

well origin phoned today so we have another review appt next wed so hopefully we'll find out when we can start again n get a bit more info then. like most us ladies on here i don't do waiting very well! lol i am so impatient!   other news from us is we've decided to move house so we had the estate agent out today n it'll be up for sale soon n hopefully we'll be on the move before toolong! although im not sure how long it'll be with how things are atm. we'll wait n see

hope everyone else is well


----------



## lmk

emak so happy things this time round are going well, i will be   for you that they keep growing. origin are keeping you well informed unlike your last experience. keep  . 

bumble bee congrats on being pupo  , hope the 2ww flies by for you!

molly i'm doing good and you? hope your keeping   and the throat is healing.i'm going to see proposal tomorrow night canny wait!

hey loopybud, just went to castlerock for tea was yummy and close to home. hows u? 

louise 09, things seem to be on the up for you and dh, so happy for you both  

ladyhex how are you feeling now?

sweetchilli so happy ec is wed    thanks andrea for keeping us posted! hope you find your dream house and tx comes round quickly!
sunbeam, sorry you had a wee down day hope you ae ok now   lmk x


----------



## andreaj81

hey lmk! hows you keeping mrs?


----------



## lmk

keeping good huni! so happy for you house hunting. we are also putting ours up for sale, estate agent coming next mon to value but haven't seen anywhere we fancy appart from dh seeing a sight wey up in the mountain really lovely but i'm not sure!  at least it'll keep our minds off tx for a while lol!  

all the best for wed   and i  hope you dont have to wait long for next tx


----------



## andreaj81

i think thats what made us start looking as well...anything to keep our minds occupied! lol dh is from farming background so it looks like we'll be getting our own farm so i'll well n truely be a farmers wife ! lol


----------



## lmk

hope you are good in the kitchen  . good luck huni in the farm hunting lol keep me posted!


----------



## sunbeam

Ah thanks Imk feeling much better today!!!!!!!!!

Bumblebee delighted at your news....................how you feeling?


----------



## charley789

Hi all 
Hope you are all well.  This is for Galaxy Girl really I also have no thyroid and I had radioactive treatment which means I now take 175mg of thyroxine per day.  Never has this seemed a problem to any of the consultants but I would love to know if anything has been said to you.  Hope you can help me.

Thanks 

Charley
(3 weeks to go till egg collection)


----------



## molly777

Bumble bee     on been PUPO, hope the next two wks fly by for you hun... lots and lots of best wishes   and  

Louise, glad to hear you were at Origin and hopefully you won't have to wait 6 months hun  

Emak, things are definately looking better this time around hun,      best of luck in the coming days hun, will be thinking about you  

Cate, think your DH is right about staying away from the hill walking for a few months   hope your feeling good  

Andrea, good luck tomor in origin hope your review goes well hun... I'm so jealous if only I could convince my DH to change career and be a farmer   , so have you found somewhere?
Will you wish Sweetchilli all the very best for wednesday too and thanks for keeping us up todate andrea...

Imk   yes keeping the big trap shut, voice back to normal, although it did sound nice a bit crooky...
Enjoy the proposal, we both though it was great.... and happy house hunting too... its a great distraction...
thinking of getting some work done in the house too....

hello to everyone else, Babypowder and lia thinking of you both..
have a good day girls

Hugs M777


----------



## Cate1976

Molly:  I LOVE hillwalking, there's not much I'm missing while pg but that is one of them.

Andrea: DH had the camera downstairs, just have to upload pics to laptop. Good luck with the house hunting.

lmk: Hope your house hunting goes well.

Emak:  and  that there's more follies on Thursday.

sweetchilli: Hope EC goes well tomorrow.

Nothing new with me apart from getting forms for all the benefits I'll be applying for. Thought I'd get them now and start filling them in.


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Louise09 - I had my tx at the RFC and I have to say that I had an excellent experience, so don't be dreading the appt!!!  Good luck where ever you end up at.

Imak - a new house!!  Any idea where u want to go?  I'm ok at the minute.  A bit anxious about Friday but bar that I can't complain.  Hope ur keeping well?

Cate - take it easy girl - hillwalking - just the thought makes me tired lol!

Sweetchilli - good luck for to-morrow.

emak - I'm glad that ur having a good experience this time.   that this is ur time.  

Hi sunbeam, charly, ladyhex, andrea, molly, babypowder, lia, and anyone else I have missed.

Louise


----------



## lgs30

hey girls how do you do the ticker thing break the instuctions down for me


----------



## sparklyme

sorry lgs i can't help as i can't do it myself.  Hope you are keeping well.  

Hi to everyone else.  Think the summer has ended


----------



## sparklyme

So quiet on here tonight  .


----------



## sunbeam

Hi ya Sparkle me hasnt it been quiet for a few days..........it must be the holidays.........hows u?

Igs sorry Im no help either im lucky i can switch the computer on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charley789

Hi all 

Hope you are all well.   Anyone on the Metformin from Origin?  I am now taking two a day and I am just not feeling myself.
I feel sicky, dizzy and generally more tired than usual and I have no patients.  Everyone seems to be annoying me big time.  
Is it the tablets or just me being silly
Anyone had the injections from Origin and can fill me in on any side affects from them.  I was just really tired from the ones from The Royal but no particular bad side effects to think of.  I am getting more and more anxious about the dreaded EC day 18th August but with all the good reports from everyone on here I am beginning to feel a bit better.
Remember anyone at the Origin next week for scans and things smile at me please.  I am the nervous looking one with loads of curly blonde / light brown hair and DH is bald with blue blue eyes so remember to say Hi.


----------



## Tattie

Hello girls,

Do you mind if I join in here, I also added a similar post on the July/August/Sept cycling as I will be in a few weeks ?  I'm an old timer (old time ivf'er and an oldie at that    )

I am having treatment (4th try) in Origins this time round (twice at the RFC and once in SIMS, Dublin).  I have a meeting with Origins on the 4th August hopefully to pick up my drugs........  they also told me my ec and et dates   maybe they are thinking that I will produce all my eggs as timed   

Anyway, hopefully some of you remember me?..... and I can join the group  ?

Tattie xo

ps Charley789, I will be at Origins on the 4th (9.00 am)......  the waiting room is pretty much the same as the Royal isn't it?  ..... no one speaks.... My hubbie and I just want to laugh...  I will say hi if you are there the same day/time


----------



## charley789

Hi All 

On lunch break so thought I'd pop in.
Hi Tattie  
Yes of course if I am there on the 4th August then I will say HI  
Waiting room is nicer than The RFC and you get to make yourselves lovely coffee.  Although last week I spilt it all down me when speaking with the embryologist    I was a bit shocked at the end price!!!! OMG  Never mind its all worth it.  
Good luck with everything keep me informed.
Love 
Charley
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## sunbeam

Hi Charley sorry to hear you are not feeling great...............although I have no experience of taking it I believe it can leave you feeling yucky..........you should liaise with Dr just to be sure!!

SB


----------



## andreaj81

good news girls...sweetchilli got 16 eggs today!!!!  woohoo!!!   for good fertilisation 2nite


----------



## g&amp;t

well done sweetchilli, thats amazing,take it easy,i'll check tom,everything crossed for great embies.well done again mrs


----------



## lmk

well done sweetchilli,   for fertilsation tonight.  thanks andrea maybe you could be our rooving reporter!! pass on my congrats!

how is every1? hope every1 is well!

sorry for no personals. soooooooooooooooooo tired not sleeping.  thinking of every1 lmk xx


----------



## Cate1976

sweetchilli: Fab news,  and  for good fertilisation tonight.

charley & tattie: Welcome, hope you find FF as supportive as I have.

I'm 21 weks today. Parents coming over arriving 9th September with loads of stuff from my sister. Anomaly scan is in 7 days time. Looking forward to that.

Babypowder & Lia: How are you? Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else, think there's a few on holiday going by how quiet it is on here.


----------



## emak

Sweetchilli *WOW* what an amazing egg count  your DH's swimmers are getting jiggy tonight


----------



## shaz2

sweetchilli CONGRATULATIONS WOW thats fantastic...  ing away for you...xxx


----------



## charley789

Well done Sweet Chilli.

Hope and pray you get loads fertilized and lots to hold and two good ones to have back  

Hi to you all 

I am still not feeling right at all so I am phoning the Origin today  
Work is so stressful and I am really trying to calm it down a bit as all this stress is no good.
Any ideas on how to relax and get some quality sleep

Speak later
Love 
Charley 
xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful NI

My last treatment I was on Metformin, and they made me feel really really sick, Origin just advised to make sure I took them with something to eat as they can be quite strong on your tummy.  I drank Ginger Ale every day and it helped a bit


----------



## SUNNY2007

Hi Tattlie dont usually post here anymore but saw your name how are you 
love from one old timer to the next.


----------



## Cate1976

Charley: Hope you're feling better soon, the stress could be making things worse. I wasn't on Metformin during my tx so no idea on side effects. Ginger is good for nausea though, have heard of people finding ginger biscuits helpful or you can get stem ginger from health food shops. I didn't need them but have heard that the travel sickness bands can be effective in dealing with nausea.

Will be back later to see if there's any news from sweetchilli.


----------



## molly777

Hiys girls

Sorry i didn't get on yesterday, andrea thanks for letting us know about Sweetchilli and so delighted for 16 eggs that fab, hope to hear later how everything went for her, send her loads of hugs...

Charley, so sorry hun to hear your having a rough time, is there anyway you could get a few days off work, I know this may not be possible but it would help alot, I found accupunture great for stress.... hope your having a better day today, but I really would try and take a few days off work, sorry I haven't been of more help hun take it easy  

tattie, hiya haven't see you on before, how are you doing? I'm the same as you 4th time around, so your with Origin! are you doing IVF or FET? when do you hope to start? Best of luck hun this time round  

Hello to everyone else hope your all enjoying the sun today

chat maybe later

Hugs M777


----------



## shaz2

Hi sunny2007,

i surly remember you, how have you been? hows the twins? i looked at yer wee video and oh my go their gorgeous, the whole video made me cry just thinking that dreams do come true, it was amazing wee video..xx


----------



## molly777

emak hows things with you, hope all when well today for you hun...

cate, you have done FET!!! if you have time sometime can you tell me what is the procedure is
as not sure how it works... how are you? when is your parents arriving? I'm sure you are really excited

Shaz, how are you?

 M777


----------



## emak

Hi girls hope you are all well
Charley     you poor thing ,my heart goes out to you ,as the other lovely girls have said if you could even manage to get  a few days off work to try and destress and catch up on sleep ,when your not sleeping everything seems 100 times worse ,would you consider getting a sick line from your doctor
Andrea have you heard from sweetchilli?  
Lmk hope you got some sleep last night  
Cate have you got much of a bump yet?
Molly hows you chick ? Are you going to be starting tx again soon?

Right about me ,had another scan this morning and the doctor told me that 2 of the follicles on the left ovary have grown   but the other one is still small and unfortunately nothing is happening with the right ovary at all   ,so girlies if yous have any spare   can you please please keep me in them ,we are going for another scan on Saturday morning and then we will be told when e/c will be possibly Mon/Tues .I wasnt expecting there to be any more follies than the 3 that was there on monday( i was secretly hoping though) but i was   that all 3 of them had grown but im not gonna get all annoyed about it ,if i have 2 follies it will be more than before ,lets just hope that they contain eggs.So thats the update on me thank you all for asking and all your good wishes.
E xxx


----------



## SUNNY2007

Shaz we are doing brill they are so much pleasure at the minute hard work but worth it how are you?


----------



## galaxy girl

emak - glad you have two good follies there. hope the other one takes a growth spurt before sat! my scan is tomorrow......

charley- re the thyroid. my reading seems to suggest that the thyriod anti bodies are the worrying thing - have you been tested for these?I'm assuming you wouldn't have them if your thyroid was removed due to surgery. its also important that your thyroid levels are good - that your on enough thyroxine. check out the thyroid thread on here - the girls are very knowledgable. low thyroid does affect fertility. i was told once i get pregnant ( i wish) that i will have to be closely monitored as your body needs more thyroxine when pregnant. if you have anti bodies it can be a marker for potential immune issues which could effect implantation of the embryo. most doc s over here don't believe in that though. i was thinking of going to england for testing before this go came up with the royal.


----------



## andreaj81

girls sorry for keeping you hanging im only home from work! sweetchilli got 4 lovely embies n the emryologist said they look really well so et planned for sat am at 8.30!     everything goes well and they keep dividing until then!    

emma so glad your scan went well, i will keep you in my prayers. i really hope they both contain eggs bt as you said its already better than last time    

galaxy girl hope your scan goes well on sat!

ladyhex sorry your still not feeling well chick!  

right thats it from your ff reporter for the min...signing to go get my dinner...over n out!


----------



## Mamabud

All the best Sweetchilli for transfer.  It's great that you have 4 embryo's.      for a BFP.

Imak - I hope you can get some rest.  It must be hard trying to work while being knackered  

emak - sending positive vibes your way.  All the best for egg collection - let's pray we get some eggs.  As you know I was tested for oestrogen to see if we proceeded for egg collection on my last scan, and look where I am now!  So miracles can happen!

Well I have my 12 week scan to-morrow at 9.20.  I'm so nervous, but hopefully to-morrow will relax me a bit.

Louise


----------



## Cate1976

Sweetchilli: Brill news, hope ET goes well and that you get BFP.

Emak:  and  that your follicles contain really good quality eggs. Got a good bump now, Brooke & Rio have put on a growth spurt in the last 2-3 weeks.

Loopybud: Hope scan goes well tomorrow, there's a big difference between 7 weeks and 12 weeks, have to say that my 12 wek scan was actually at 14+5.

molly777: Your schedule could be slightly different and drugs might be different for you as well but here's mine. I was at RFC:

9th Feb - Pre tx appointment.
10th Feb - Started suprecur spray, 1 puff in one nostril x4 daily, 9 hours between last puff at night and 1st puff in morning.
4th March - Started Progynova tablets x1 daily.
8th March - Progynova increased to x2 daily.
12th March - Progynova increased to x3 daily.
16th March - Scan to check thickness of womb lining and check date of ET, also last day of Suprecur.
17th March - Progynova increased to x4 daily and started Crinone gel (front door).
19th March - ET, don't take Crinone Gel till after ET but RFC suggested I did that in the evening so it could work overnight.
2nd April - OTD but RFC said I could test on 1st so that I could get more progynova and Crinone ordered. As I got BFP, I had to continue progynova and Crinone Gel until scan 3 weeks later. After scan I carried on using Crinone and Progynova till they ran out. RFC didn't say anything at scan about carrying on with it till 12 weeks which some clinics in England do.


----------



## lmk

emak, huni i'm   so hard for you.     for sat. rest up huni  

loopybud all the best for scan tomorrow huni, i bet you an dh are excited/nervous.  let me know how scan goes  . have you heard anything about the london interview? being nosey but need to know 

sweetchilli    for sat hope they keep dividing, (andrea you're doing a great job, the local paper here needs a reporter to follow loopybud about)  

galaxy girl    for you too hope scan sat goes well 

charley big   for you i know how you are feeling (not with same drugs) but with stress lack of sleep etc hope this eases soon,maybe if you were to try accupunture/reflexology or maybe a walk. if you need us we're here  

molly777 the proposal was really funny, how do you stay quiet in the cinema?  how are you keeping?

ladyhex how are you huni? hope you are feeling better


----------



## Ladyhex

evening girls 

emak thats great news    
sweetchilli same for you    

hope everybody else is doin good   
sorry for the lack of posts at the mo , still not feeling great Dh has just gone to the doc on call for anti B's (feeling really sorry for myself lol     )

love LX xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Ladyhex: Hope you're better soon.


----------



## lia.g

Sorry I haven't posted in a while girls but have been thinking about you all.

Sweetchilli - great news on your 4 embies.  Good luck for transfer  

Loopybud - hope scan goes well today  

Ladyhex - sorry to hear you're not feeling well  

Emma - good luck for e/c.  Really hope things go well this time  

News on me was that I had my d&c on Wed. I have to say the staff were all absolutely lovely and the procedure went well.  Haven't had any pain and feel thats its given us some closure.  Will never forget our little one but if anything its made us more determined and hopefully we'll start FET towards the end of the year again.  Going to focus now on getting myself healthy again.  Once again, thanks to everyone for their thoughts and support.  I probably won't post just as much for a while but I will keep looking in and will be thinking about you all  

Andrea - was reading your post about accupuncture costs.  I go to a traditional chinese practitioner for mine.  I have absolute faith in him.  He's really helped me physically and emotionally.  He charges me £30 for the accupuncture and usually about £10 for 3 bags of herbs which he makes up for me at the time depending on what he thinks my body needs.  These last me a week.  Some weeks he'll say I don't need them. He even gave me my treatment free after my transfer.  I think its important to find someone you trust and who you feel it truely invested in you as an individual.

Lia xo


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

emak, all the very best hun for sat, will be   for you that all goes well and that you will have two good size and quality eggs... lots of       

Sweetchilli, Brillant news, hope all goes well sat and your feeling well... will be thinking of you hun  

Andrea, how are you? thanks for keeping us posted... are you up to anything nice this wkend?

Loopybud, 12wks thats brillant hun, good luck with scan  

Cate, thank you soon much for all your information on FET, it was really helpful, thanks I really appreciate it..
How are you? well I hope, I'm sure Brooke and Rio are geting bigger by the minute... 

Imk, your funny... well DH usually tells me to keep quite a few time    glad you enjoyed it.. so how are you keeping? I'm grand and thanks for asking...

Ladyhex, really sorry to hear your not feeling well... take it easy hun  

Well was at Origin this moring so not sure when we are starting again, had a good chat with the embroligist (spelt wrong, I'm sure) so still not sure when we are starting their to ring next week I hope and arrange a meeting to collect drugs. Their so busy the waiting room was full. Glitter girl was that you with the red cardigan? wasn't sure and the room was so full I was afraid to ask!!! how are you, hope all when well with you today..

chat later
better do some work here

Hugs M777


----------



## yellazippy

Just a quickie to wish Sweetchilli    fot ET

Emma, Thinking of you too honey


----------



## charley789

Hi all 

This is for Lia reading your post bought it all back to me and I have been crying my eyes out all afternoon.  I am thinking of you and can only say with time it will get just slightly better and you will go on and try again.  We have.  And you just have to be strong for the next go.  It is much more common than we think and it happens to so many women.  It is just so hard isnt it.  I have been through it all so I am here if you want to talk to some one who has been through it.  Praying for you  

Charley
X


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh f*** i had a big long post and lost it  
Girls should i still be a wee bit tender after ec , still a wee bit sore 

Well im back , and i missed you all have to read up on all your news and there is so much  
Well as Andrea filled you in , and she done a fantasic job , thanks hun  your a great friend   , I had 16 eggs i nearly s*** when they told me , coulnt beleive it , and i was in alot of pain after EC they thought they were going to have to give me somthing strong for the pain but it eased of after half an hour , the only thing me and DH could think about was FOOD we were starving , and he ate half my toast   and then we had a  massive fry after    so bad !!!
Origin phoned on  thursday and they said good news 4 brillant Embies and they were dividing well , and if i didnt hear from them today then everthing is going well , was panicking all day thinking they would phone but they didnt Whhhooooo  hopeing they are going well tomorrow   
Thanks everyone for all the messages , as i have said before yous are all really good friends and  i would be lost with out yous all yous have got me through some hard times , i hope i can do the same for yous  
Liag.... take care of you and DH ,was thinking about you all week  
Babypowder .... thinking about you to all week  
Emak ... when i went for my last scan they told me mine were all small underr 10  and they wanted to give me a couple more days and when i went back two days later they were at 16 , praying that they will be nice big follicles for you hun , good luck for tomorrow   
Crazykate .... how are you hun , is your finger sore? after all the fairydust you sent    

Welcome tattie to the nuthouse   
Ladyhex thanks for the PM hun , hope you are feeling better soon hun  
Thanks molly , sunbeam, cate, sue , yellazippy charly,glitter , galaxy, loopyone, lgs , sparkleme, loopybud, imk , shaz, hopeful hope yous are all keeping ok will have to read up on everyone and will be on later big hugs for everyone


----------



## lmk

sweetchilli              for ec tomorrow.  welcome home sorry for no sunshine up in our part of the world   , hope you had a lovely break tho  

emak    for scan and    for more follies let us know how all goes 

lia   have been thinking of you take care huni

ladyhex sorri you are havin a rough time hope mr hex is spoiling you rotten  

molly you and i are so alike my dh has to tell me to shut up all the time, not my fault i've lots to talk about (most of the time its rubbish)  , i'm ok just tired. i'm so happy that i'm off now on my long weekend, dh and i doing a little retail therapy (not sure about it tho we always fall out)  

hope every1 has a fab weekend lmkxx


----------



## andreaj81

sweetchilli good to see you back missus!!!   just popped in to wish you all the best for ET! this time 2moro you'll be PUPO!!! how exciting


----------



## shaz2

sweetchiili best wishes for tomooro hun...           

emma  ing away for tomorrow chic....stay positive... ..xx


----------



## sparklyme

Sweetchilli thats fantastic news   all goes well for et tomorrow


----------



## andreaj81

emma hope your scan goes well this morning n your follies have grown big n strong       

sweetchilli im guessing your PUPO by this stage     how exciting!!!!     how you feeling?


----------



## IGWIN79

That me offically PUPO whhhooooo 2 wee beanies put back one 8 cell and on 6 cell , is that good ?? the other two were not good enough to freeze 
Andrea thanks for the text this morning hun i am feeling ok,finding it hard not to do any house work , and the house is a mess after coming back from holidays and DH is getting ****** of at me telling him what to do , but it needs done he dosnt relise how much there is to do      will be getting the whip out    How are you hun ? 
Emak , hope all goes well this morning hun     for ya !!!
Can i ask yous a wee question its a TMI one   had the runs when i came home and really bad cramps do you think it any thing to worry about (sorry )  
Thanks for all the good luck messages everyone


----------



## andreaj81

sweetchilli 
url=http://glitter-graphics.com/myspace/text_generator.php]








































































































































































[/url]

i have no idea about the cell numbers sorry chick, but the other girls will. only a thought but maybe the runny tummy was due to nerves n the cramps just cos they were working with your womb. if im wrong maybe some of the other girls might help. but thats what i'd think  i'll send ya down my whip if you like  but i don't care how much it annoys you or the fact that he's only man cleaning the middle of the floor and the edges are still dirty... you stay put!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

Dont you worry andrea i will , dont want you coming round to sort me out      scarey OJOJ  
Thanks chick  how are you and DH keeping ?


----------



## molly777

sweetchilli had to come on this morning to see how all when with you hun....   delighted for you hun... feed up and you know who cares about the work it will be still there when your ready to do something and you know you and DH should just sit and watch some tv, great old move on at the moment...just relax... i was the same sweetchill with a funny tummy so don't worry about it, its nervous energy and you probably have plenty at the moment... and craps as Andrea said thats from all the poking about... I think and maybe i'm wrong but embroyos can divide up to 10 cells... i think its quite rare at this stage but 8 and 6 is excellant...I think I'm right but maybe some of the other girls know better... cate where are you? she is great cause she know so much about everything...
Anyway have a lovely wkend and take it easy and thrilled for you

Andrea hows you hun?

Imk read what you said about talking in the pictures to DH and he just laughed... hes a Derry man... good auld sense of humour  

have a good wkend girls... have family coming up later so trying to bake and stuff..

chat later

hugs M777


----------



## Babypowder

Hi girls  

I have been reading back trying to absorbe all the news, but forgive me if I miss anyone!

Sweetchilli FINALLY your PUPO!   your grades sound great, 6-8cell at this stage exactly what your looking for. Don't worry about housework, you need to rest, I was the same, but you have to say f*** it you waited so long, the housework is the least of your worrries. Im so excited for you! PMA missus.

Emak, great news on your follies-I     they grow and have some perfect wee eggies in them, PMA for you too, this is it!  

Loopybud, did you get your 12wk scan?


Lia glad your proceedure was straight-forward (the last thing you need is complications) the staff are great, so kind, but genuine aswell. Glad your determined to go again. 

Cate can't wait to hear about your next scan-are you telling us the sex or will you be   you better not!

Molly777 how are you?  

Andrea hope yor well  

Glitter   hows them twinnies? all well I hope.

Weathers been crap, had a duvet day yesterday, watched Marley and Me.......cried from start to finish  
anyone seen it? beside Marley being adorable I wasn't expecting to see what the couple went through trying for a family (sorry don't want to give too much away incase you's haven't seen it!)
Im still up and down abit, felt like I was on a sinking ship a couple of days-but as long as someone throws me a lifeline I get back up, DP is off for next two weeks so will have some company.

Im worried about asking for more time off work-I think they be like 'get over it' I know im not the 1st person this has happened to and unfortunatley I won't be the last. But then I thought they can't judge me if I need more time-what can I do?  

Hope everyone else is well, lmk have I missed your e/c? or are you due?

      to all.


----------



## emak

Hi girls just a quickie from me ...had my scan this morning and it looks like its only 2 follies for me ,the third one is still very small  .If im being honest im a wee bit disappointed was   hard that i would have 3 but looks like it wasnt to be.Have to take trigger jab at 10.30 tonight and have e/c on Monday morning at 10.30 am ....fingers and toes crossed i have eggs in them


----------



## shaz2

hey emma,

ing away for ye chic, best of luck for monday even though ill c u de marra...lol..xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Will be praying for you emak, hope all goes well on mon


----------



## lia.g

BP - I think its only natural to be feeling the way you are.  I thought I was doing ok until yesterday but have been feeling really emotional and empty today.  My GP has been great. Gave me another week off work but said he'd give me more if I needed it.  He pointed out that I'm not only grieving, but my body is having to deal with the sudden drop in natural pregnancy hormones and also stopping the medication.  This is not something you just "get over" and while in some ways going back to work might help take your mind off things, I wouldn't feel you have to rush back just to suit anyone else   

Sweetchilli - congrats on being PUPO and best of luck with the  

Emma - best of luck with e/t


----------



## IGWIN79

babypowder i agree with liag , dont worry about anyone else just look after you you need time , big hugs


----------



## IGWIN79

Quick question  again lol i am still sore from ec the pain all seems top be in my lower back like af pains , do yous think its normal to still be a wee  bit sore


----------



## SUNNY2007

s chilli i was sore and campy for a while you cell numbers were fab my 2 gorgeous twins (biased i am) came from  2 two cell embie after fet.


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: Good to see you back again. If you feel you need more time off work to grieve then go to your gp and ask for a sick note for another couple weeks. Feb 05 I had very early mc (see signature), I dealt with it fairly quickly but hadn't fully dealt with it. 4 days before my Nieces 1st birthday in October 07, it hit me hard and it hurt so much. Take all the time you need to grieve now cos delayed grief is harder to deal with.

sweetchilli: Congrats on being PUPO.  and  for a BFP.

Emak:  and  for you for EC on Monday.

Lia:  for you, take things a day at a time.

I'm looking forward to scan on Wednesday and yes, if I find out what sex Brooke & Rio are, I will be telling you. It does depend on them staying still and what position they're in.


----------



## Babypowder

Thanks Lia, I never thought about the pg hormones dropping etc, that could explain my up and down feelings aswell. I think I will take another week or so, I felt the same as yourself, after my D&C I couldn't believe how physically empty I felt, my very little bump (well I think it was more just swelling) disappeared after a week or so aswell.

Thanks Sweetchilli aswell, I need reassurance as Im a panicker about work.  

Cate   my friend went through the same and she said she decided-right move on, deal with it quickley and unfortunatley it came back to her aswell, so she strongley advised to take time out.


----------



## Babypowder

Emak...........


----------



## lmk

congrats sweetchilli on being pupo.... you are now on the dreaded 2ww!   for bfp!

emak          so hard for you hunny, sending you loads of                                                .

bp i agree with the other ladies take time and get your strength back( duvet days are good especially with kingsize bar of galaxy) 

lmkxx


----------



## Cate1976

Babypowder: It wasn't a conscious decision to deal with it quickly and move on. Part of it was how early it was. When it hit me, the thing that hurt the most would have been that I'd have had a LO turning 2 within a few days of my Nieces first birthday. Last year on the 24th october, I got a candle and put on a DVD of worship music which really helped. I felt that I needed to really deal with it properly before starting tx. Comfort food is great, don't feel guilty if healthy eating goes astray for a few weeks. Will keep  for you. Take things a day at a time and only do what you can cope with.


----------



## lgs30

hi everyone hope ur all well


----------



## IGWIN79

Hi lgs how are you and your wee one doing i
i know i have asked loads of questions today but can i ask another one lol 
my peroid is due on mon or tue is that not a bit soon ??


----------



## shaz2

Hey girls hows everyone doing?

pure crap weather here...some summer we have had!! 

babypowder pm on its way for you chic...   xx

sweetchilli how u feeling now??  x


----------



## Cate1976

sweetchilli: That'd be too soon for you to get AF with ET only being today. Can't remember how long it took AF to come after I had to have Freeze all back in December.  and  for BFP from you.


----------



## emak

Hi ya girls

Sweetchilli  on being *PUPO* (No talk of a/f it will be well into next year before you have one) 
Cate bet you canny wait to find out the sex of the twins ...do you have any preferences?? maybe one of each !!
Lia and BP god love the pair of yous ,i can only imagine how difficult and heartbreaking the past few weeks have been for yous both ....you should take as much time as yous need off work .....look after yourselfs  
Molly how did the baking turn out? 
Lgs has your DP had anymore cravings?? 
Lmk are you sleeping any better pet?
Shaz looking forward to the fortune teller tomorrow night  

OMG im sooooo bloated all i have done all day is eat ,im so out of control  as im typing this im thinking hmmmmmm what am i gonna eat next .....any ideas girls   . Im due to take the trigger jab in 30 mins HAPPY DAYS then no more jabs  .
Thank you all for all the lovely messages it means a lot


----------



## IGWIN79

emak lets hope so !!! whhhoooooo no more injections , will be praying for you on mon hun 
talking about eating i  am the same i have sat in bed and done nothing but eat eat eat and i have put on a stone in the last three weeks lol hoping i dont put on anymore


----------



## shaz2

girls how do u get graphics etc on yer messages?


----------



## emak

Shaz what do you mean graphics


----------



## shaz2

the wee pictures an stuff people can put on their messages


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Sweetchilli - congratulations on being PUPO.  Take it easy now, and no housework!  

Lia - I'm glad that you've had closure.  Life is so cruel, I really hope that you are feeling better soon.

BP - good to see you back

Imak - ur a laugh you!!!  Me need a reporter - as if lol!!  I won't find out about the London interview until the 10th September, when we have to go to the Grovenor House Hotel in Mayfair, for an awards night.  Finger's crossed!  I'm working on Wed 12th but I should be able to get a swap hopefully.  I hope you are getting a bit more shut eye these days?

Emak - all the very best for Monday.  I really pray that this is ur time.

Well I had my 12 week scan on Friday, and my what a relief it was.  We have been so blessed in this pregnancy, and my little baby is fighting strong.  We heard the heartbeat, and I cried!  So relieved that all is well.  I might be able to calm down a bit now and enjoy.  I still don't have a bump though!  We got a picture but it isn't very clear.  The doctor is also giving us a 28 week scan, as I was worried.  She said she went through tx, and had a m/c, so she was very sympathetic, and had loads of time for us.  

A big hi to everyone else, Louise


----------



## sparklyme

Evening all,  Sweetchilli just wanted to congratulate you on being PUPO    

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend


----------



## shaz2

hey louise thats great news about yer scan, im sure your so happy and alot more settled now..hope you can get a swap for next meeting an bring yer wee scan photo for us to meet the lo...xxx


----------



## emak

Shaz about the graphics ....you know when you do the wee smilies (    ) there is (more) click on that and it will give you loads more pictures...i hope thats what you meant   

Louise great to hear from you and even better to hear that your scan went well ,it must have been wonderful to hear your babys heartbeat for the first time ,im sure i would have   too .

Hi sparklyme ,when do you start tx across the water?


----------



## shaz2

lol emma naw not them wee pictures...lol...wee glitter pictures etc....like the one bp has on hers about positive thoughts for u!!

xx


----------



## sparklyme

Hi emak, am going over on 19th to sign forms etc, so think i then have just to wait for the witch to show up then start on day 21 so hopefully starting mid Sept.  Bet you are glad to have taken the last jab.    that all goes well for you for ec


----------



## Cate1976

Emak:  and  that EC goes well.

Loopybud: Glad your scan went well and that you're having an extra one at 28 weeks.


----------



## emak

Shaz LOL i was kinda wondering    go to website called    www.glitter-graphics.com  they have loads of fun stuff


----------



## shaz2

emma i did but i dont no how to get them on messages....lol..thick i no...well how was the jag?? how u feeling tonight? xx


----------



## shaz2

emma pm again....lol


----------



## emak

Shaz when you find something you like on the website double click on it then scroll down the page and you will see 2 boxes with codes in them you need to copy and pasts the code for forums then when you come on ere to post you paste it...hope that makes sense


----------



## shaz2

DID IT WORK??..LOL


----------



## shaz2

Yeah i did it...lol...OMG....I am sad...  

thanks emma 

nite all

xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi 

Loopybud, so glad your scan went well, thats good your getting an extra one aswell, your just right.

Shaz, glad you got the glitter graphics sorted-you'll be addicted to posting pics.

Emak      for Monday.

Sweetchilli-  about AF, tx manipulates your body-so as the nurse said to me....period? thats out the window! PMA PMA.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## yellazippy

glitter-graphics.com


----------



## yellazippy

Glitter graphics never works for me what am i doing wrong


----------



## yellazippy

Anyhow ladies while i`m on i`ve a wee question

I have several books on IVF which i pick up every now and then for reference

My DP is really interested in all the info regarding tx but ain`t a great reader and reckons if there was a dvd with all

the relevent stuff on he would find it much easier to take it all in  

So do any of you lovely ladies know of or would reccomend one??

Thanks

Yella


----------



## Ladyhex

Afternoon Girls  

Hows everybody been ??
Im alot better thanks for asking !!  

I have been lurking for the whole week and you girls can talk lol. im so lost there has been so much happening. so here goes, sorry if i miss anybody out  

First thing sweetchilli >

Myspace Layouts
Hope you gave DP running round after you !!   ...sweetchilli it wouldbe to early after ET for AF hun

Loppybud glad your scan went well.....thats one  over   did they give you any good pics ?
babypowder and lia.g how are you both feeling   

loopyone and glitter hows are you both doing ?
cate ~ not long now till your scan  

yellazippy ~any word on your golden ticket !!!! 
crazykate ~ hope the weather was good for you and DH   in sunny blackpool !!

shaz~glad you got the graphics working they are great fun lol 
emak what about you miss hows it going !!

FF reporter  ~ AKA ~andrea   

lmk, weefluff, appletree, babyrocks, jomag, apps, betty, holly, galaxy, sorry if anybody missed !!

LX xxx


----------



## lgs30

hi an evening ladies all iv done today is eat come the nite heartburn will set in lol 
sweetchilli congrats on pupo how ur keepin well 

big hi to ladyhex shaz2 loopyone loopybud lia bp br cate emak imk weefluff jomag sorry if iv forgot some forgive me theres so many


----------



## IGWIN79

well i am feeling very low today and its only day two   sister in law is not helping she is a right b&tch and no one in the family can stand her , anyway my kids have been coming home the last couple of weeks saying that she was picking on them and i told them i would keep an eye on it , so in portrush she was doing the odd thing i had noticed and then she invited all the kids to stay in here house for the night and left my two out then my wee girl went to her and asked could she stay and she said no to her face F*****
i am really annoyed and all the rest of the family seen what she was doing and said she was out of line , but said you are better not saying anything ,  that annoyed me even more lol  i have had my run in with her before and she gets away with everythingand nothing is ever said to her if i had done that they would have pulled me straight away  , and i know if i pull her about it i will end up swinging for her     oh think i will be keeping clear of family for the next to weeks  

Lady hex glad to hear you are feeing well hun , DH is doing all the house work not to my standards      i think i am driving him mad    

Lgs ... me none stop eating as well


----------



## lgs30

aww sweetchilli iv one of them 2


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG i could swing for her it makes me so mad that she has a go at my kids to get at me 

how are you hun and hows the wee one ?


----------



## Ladyhex

her day will come sweetchilli !!    
she should really be helping you and Dh at this time (thats if she knows you are going thought TX ) 
  for you mrs


----------



## IGWIN79

she is the only one that doesnt know if she did the hole country would know    she has a bit of a big mouth   
how are you keeping any sign of AF yet , do you want somemore wee dances


----------



## Ladyhex

im hoping she will come about the 20-23 aug if she doesnt show her face, i have to ring the hosp around the 29 to let them know 
a wee dance around the middle of the month would be good !!!   

good job she doesnt know then !!! ..... but thats not nice what she did to your wee DD


----------



## IGWIN79

no probs hun will do that      she shows  up for ya  what will they do if its late, you said yours is not very reliable


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak ... Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow hun , will be thinking about you


----------



## lmk

hey girlies!!!

sweetchilli want me to come up and sort her out?   i'd be good at sortin her out iykwim  don't let her upset you this is too important for you an dh be strong and ignore her as it'll upset her even more to show her you're not bothered! the joys of 2ww and family combined 

ladyhex done some dances for you on the cycle pages, welcome back  

lgs how you? eating must be in the air cause thats all i'm doing too.  hows baba? dp anmore cravings?  

loopybud when are we eating? 

heeeeeelllllllloooooooooooooo every1 else hope you had a fab weekend xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

i was thinking the pill and if so that would mean i wouldnt be starting till oct !! would that be right of me saying that 
Emak i think you had to take the pill ?? did you have to take it becaus eof your periods !!!


----------



## Mamabud

Hi girls.

Ladyhex, my af didn't show up in February, and I had to go up for blood tests at the start of March.  As they were running behind, I was put onto the pill for 6 weeks.  They can also give you a tablet to make you come on, which only takes less than a week.  Depends on their schedule.  I hope that you don't have to wait too long.  I got 2 pictures but they aren't that clear.  When I've more time I will scan them on the pc, and try to upload.

Imak - ur choice for food.  I'm off Thursday and Friday if you want to met on ur lunch break?

lgs30 - any word on ur 20 week scan?

Shaz - hopefully i will be able to come to tiny feet.  It's Imak's turn to drive so I can take it easy!

Sweetchilli - chin up and don't let anyone annoy u.  Easier said than done I know, but you need to try!  It's awlful to leave children out - a big bully if u ask me!

Big hi to everyone else, Louise


----------



## IGWIN79

LOOPYBUD . cant wait to see your photos , glad all went well hun 
i will try not to let her annoy me , your right on the bullie part lol 

Imk ...    would you       

Ladyhex really hope she comes so you can get started


----------



## emak

Evening girls
Sweetchilli just want to second what Lmk has said ...try and not let ye woman annoy you we will sort her out for you   
Lgs enjoy all the eating ,it must be the only time in a womans life that we can pig out guilt free ....im the size of a house at the moment 
Loopybud looking forward to seeing you next week.
Lmk are you coming too?
Ladyhex i was put on the pill on day 21 of my cycle but it wasnt the contraceptive pill it was so that they could time when my tx would start ....it was the pill that stops a/f from coming among other things ,this was because im doing the short protocol.
Yella sorry cant help you out regarding a dvd but im sure there must be something available out there.....i wish my DH was as interested  
Right chicks get the holy candles lit in the morning my e/c is at 10.30....will post when i get home.
Night night  Emma xx


----------



## lgs30

hi ladies wat a dull morning eh loopybud iv my 21week scan this thur cant wait so i cant


----------



## andreaj81

just a quick one

emma wishing all the luck in the world for this am honey     those follies have 2 good eggs in them xx

sweetchilli im joining the queue 2 sort yer woman out for ya....bloody cow treating your kids like that!!!! i don't know how you held your tongue!   

ladyhex i loved my wee pic!!! lol    glad your feeling better

lgs 21 weeks already!   canm't wait to see ther scan pics!

thats all i can manage atm...heads a bit sore   we went out last nite with our friends who are over from england n had one too many    im supposed to being good too...i just can't get into the mind set of being good for this new cycle at all   oops! lol


----------



## molly777

Hiya Girls

What a YUK morning..

Emak, was thinking about last night and said a wee prayer for you, good luck this morning hope all goes well for you hun     

Sweetchilli, OMG your SIL sound like a right piece of work, its very hard not to say anything special when she is having a go at your wee kids.... yes call in the heavies I'm available too ... anyway hope otherwise things are going well for you hun, are you still getting cramps? take care and hope the poor DH is been worked too hard   and that he has hovered under the beds and not around them.... 

Loopybud, glad all is going well for you hun...

Babypowder, hey hun   don't feel under pressure to go back to work too early, i have been in your situation (had a M/C after the found the heartbeat) and i when back after a week and I just wasn't ready for it, I know now when i look back that I was really deppressed and work didn't help, it was one of the hardest times I have ever had and you need time to get your head around things... so please look after yourself and take it easy and except lots of TLC as you need it...  

ok have to work chat later girls

thinking of you all

Hugs M777


----------



## IGWIN79

Could just imagin yous  all walking altogether with your   to sort her out       and that song ,here comes the girls  OMG i have to much time on my hands need to find something to do       

Emak hope all went well hunnie will be on all morning   

Andrea ... dont worry about it you need to let your hair down once in a while , sounds like it was a good night , did you go anywhere nice ?

Molly how are you hun ?

sunbeam, how are you to ?

lgs it hard to believe that your 21 weeks already , it has went in so fast , you wil have to show us your wee photos !!!

big hi to , babypowder, lgs , babyrocks , shaz, ladyhex, sue , liag, loopyone, loopybud, weeza, yellazippy, niceday, glitter , galaxy, sparkleme, crazykate, cate, imk,


----------



## Mamabud

Make sure and let us know how you get on lgs.  Apparently the 21 week is excellent, as you can see much more.

Emak - hope everything went well.  I'm working to-night and early to-morrow so it'll be a while before I'm back on.

Louise


----------



## glitter girl

Hi all,  

Apologises to everyone as I've totally lost track where everyone is at  , You girls can fairly chat  .

I wanted to say a special hello to Lia and Babypowder, you are both in my thoughts 

To all you girls who have started/about to start treatment, wishing you all the very best  

To all of you who are waiting  , hang on in there  .


----------



## lmk

hey glitter hows you and the twinnies?any sickness?


----------



## glitter girl

lmk said:


> hey glitter hows you and the twinnies?any sickness?


Hi lmk  How you keeping hun?

No shortage of sickness  It's day and night  , although I am relieved in a way as they say its a good sign . Whoever named it morning sickness got it badly wrong , mine is definitely worse at night, full projectile vomiting, sorry TMI . Ah well, I just take it day by day, nothing else for it, eh!!


----------



## charley789

Hi all 

Congrats Sweet Chilli on being PUPO.  Thats great news hope im with you soon.

Got my AF this morning the only time I have been praying for it to come.  Phoned the clinic just waiting for them to phone me back re going in for a scan and to get all my injections.  Its says in the literature that I am to have a scan and blood test on day 1 or 2?
Surely no scan if I am bleeding.  Can you girlies fill me in please.  Is it a tummy scan then and not the internal?
Sorry thanks 

Love Charley


----------



## IGWIN79

Charley its a internal hun i had it and i was still bleeding as well it just a bit more uncomfortable as your more tender but you wil be fine all the best of luck hun ,


----------



## Babypowder

Hello.............

Well sweetchilli are you hanging in?  

Emak hope all went well today  

Lgs can't believe your 21weeks.............shows how much time I spend on here 

Well done Charley on  turning up, good luck with your tx.

Im still sitting here in my jammies, can't be bothered today, Why is it still       Its August! Have a pile of ironing to do........... and of course I always look like this!

Hi to everyone


----------



## lmk

ahhhh babypowder, it's like looking in mirror lol


----------



## lmk

glitter girl, bigs   on the sickness but double trouble one is morning one is night  , as you say a little reassurance huni.

lgs make sure and get a piccy downloaded for us to see baba  

charley yeeehaaa for af turning up!!

emak    

i just had the estate agent at ours, all went well but we have decided to put it on hold for a month or 2. i really love my house but i have annoying neigbour who is off the rails at the mo. her marriage split up as she was seeing his best friend for 2 years (i know better than the soaps) and is partying from thurs to sun ( i love to party too ) but its ok until they start fighting mum and daughter, who is acting like the mother looking after her 2 little sisters 4 and 6. also dh work has really dried up  . they said they will ring him each night to let him know if there is work the next day or not. the joys of resession.  
sorry for the rant but it helped getting it out! lmkxx


----------



## charley789

Hi again all 

Thanks Sweetchilli but how nasty having an internal   I am so so heavy its going to be really painful and messy surely?
Oh well I suppose you have to do as you are told dont you.

Emak best of luck for today.

Charley
xxxx


----------



## Babypowder

I know lmk!

I ment to say girls, got my review app through........er 3 times, they keep changing it, firstly it was Aug, then begining of Sept, now near the end of Sept......their reasons 'unforseen circumstances'   More like Proff Mclures off on his 3rd holiday this year, I swear I haven't seen that man from the day I signed my forms which was the very begining of '08 and yet he's going to review our tx and tell us what we can do next   Im in no rush to start another tx but I do have many unanswered questions and a few things I want to say to say to him.


----------



## lmk

ahhh bp that's just terrible huni


----------



## charley789

Hi Babypowder

Dont get your hopes up about getting any of your questions answered by that ****!
We went through hell and back with The Royal and I know how you are feeling I do I was there and all you want are answers.
They do not give you any.  All they want is your readies for the next long long long wait for treatment.
I dont mean to put a dampner on things but they are so not very warm and fuzzy and caring.  They are all very cold and calculated in RFC.
Feel free to contact me and Ill fill you in on the things they said to us which upset us more.   But you just concentrate on getting yourself well again and strong OK  

Charley
xx


----------



## IGWIN79

babypowder and imk what are yous to like     
this is more like me


----------



## lmk

ahhh sweetchilli you are missing one thing, you should be able to do one more thing lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGWIN79

imk 
do you want me to give your neighbour a    and you come and see my SIL    

Babypowder thats awful they shoulnt be able to change your app so many times , and them doctors never seem to work there always on bloody holidays    hope they dont change it on you again hun


----------



## lmk

deal, then we don't have to look at their ugly mugs    .  i'm gonna try and get some piccys, i'm not computer litrate at all left that all at school many moons ago lol


----------



## Babypowder

Now now sweetchilli, I always look like a wife from the 50's.........................oh dear is that a ladder in my stocking? 

God Charley now im worried, I wanted to ask him about tests etc, my DP is worried that there was an abnormality that may have caused a m/c, also my mum had to be tested for Lupus and now she thinks I should  (though she doesn't have it). He is a twit at times .


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder        thats it the ladder starts and it down hill from there     
Did you sort everything out with work ?

Imk i take it you ment pictures   i am slow sometimes


----------



## shaz2

bp, im going to london to lupus clinic in 2 weeks time to be tested as well!!


----------



## lmk

hi shaz huni hows you? i'll be at the meeting i'm off that day,think i'll be gettin the dr to sign me off from next week.


----------



## Babypowder

Thats good Shaz, I know a bit about it-I was born with a low immune system, spent 1st yr in and out of hospital picking up everything as my body couldn't fight it, I had everything German measels the lot. When my mum went they said its hard to detect as it mimics other ailments, it turned out she actually had Fibromalagy(sp?) but shes been on at me to go, our GP did her bloods for it, so I might ask them.
Im sure the clinic will be very advanced, it'll be great for you to get the tests.


----------



## shaz2

hi lmk, that would probably be good idea, and then you can rest up a bit, im looking forward to meeting, should be good..xx 

Bp, thats wat i was thinking, it be better to be checked as i think there missing something somewhere, and i need answers!!

 for good results for the 2 girls at ec this morning...xx



Well ladies any scandal??


----------



## charley789

Hi 
Just got through to clinic and I am being scanned at 8.30am in the morning at Orign.
Anyone there tomorrow  If you are remember to say Hi now.

Bye for now
Love 
Charley
xxxx


----------



## Babypowder

Well shaz news Flash from me is.......I moved off the seatee and plugged the iron in-next step maybe do some........today I will say is a good day, im still not washed and still in my jammies but hey.

I was thinking along the same lines Shaz, If I had a pound for everytime I've had my Thyroid checked i'd be a millionaire-results always come back ok, but yet Dr insists on doing it, I suffer with really bad tiredness-well exhaustion at times so, they say thats one of the things they rule out. I know they say tests are only done after a couple of m/c but at £4-5000 for tx not to mention the heartache, I can't really justify not ruling things out before another tx.


----------



## shaz2

Bp, i no exactly how u feel  ..it is so heartbreaking. i didnt get sent for tests till after my 7 miscarriage and even that was a whole other story but short of it all is a junior dr seen me at early pregnancy clinic an refered me straight away to st marys in london, he couldnt believe i wasnt sent b4 then!! NHS!! AGAIN!!!  ...So now my dr refers me to anything she thinks is relevant  which im very pleased about to be honest. Im hoping to get accepted for tests in liverpool for NKC tests..

Stay in yer pj's all day chic if thats what u feel like, im just lying watching grease for the millionth time...lol...xxx


----------



## Suzie

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203935.new#new


----------

